# Vehicle license plates of the world



## enschede-er

A thread about vhicle playes , post your vehicle plates .

here is what i found:






























































(belgium)








(bosnia)

















(croatia)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You might as well gave a link to the worldlicenseplates.com website!


----------



## PLH

or http://www.olavsplates.com/

DK plate with euroband?


----------



## enschede-er

Yes. its the new plate from 2008


----------



## Verso

Where do you see it?


----------



## PLH

under Czech Republic

---------









(fake)

Old Polish Gdańsk plate:









:lolreal)


----------



## Verso

Oh.  But I guess they must keep the old format for Greenland?


----------



## DJZG

hmm and this thread is somewhere here too... but i'm lazy to search it


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

ITALY










The last one is '94/'95 series with a 'EU' strip added: many people added this kind of strips, but I don't know how regular they are. '94/'95 plates are just white and black: plates with 'EU' strips are just from '99 (current series)

I liked so much old black plates with orange 
Till '94 plates number was referred to the province, and Rome had the peculiarity to be interely written on the plates: _Roma_


----------



## Timon91

Somewhat old ones (NL)










Talking about real old ones :lol:










The current (new) style


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Why do Italian trailers have two license plates?


----------



## Verso

These are Slovenian plates:









Since 1st July 2008 we have new plates (back to the old style, just with EU crest):








Notice Postojna (PO) with the coat-of-arms of Ptuj, which is nowhere near. :scouserd:


----------



## PLH

ChrisZwolle said:


> Why do Italian trailers have two license plates?


One is for trailer, the second one for car pulling it if I'm correct.


----------



## x-type

PLH said:


> :lolreal)


i don't know if you watched tv series "One foot in a grave", an old man got plates P1550FF. with font from brittish plates it really looks as piss off 



Verso said:


> These are Slovenian plates:


current SLO plates are one of the best looking to me in whole world. this new look as step behind. the main 3 things why SLO plates look great to me are:
-randomized alphanumerical combination (that's really fantastic!)
-province coat of arms shown
-font (current)


----------



## FREKI

Danish numberplate









Despite what you may see online there are *no EU plates yet *and no public support of them anytime soon - they are however expected to be optional some time in 2010.. but it's not certain yet how it will go..



enschede-er said:


> Yes. its the new plate from 2008


No they are fake, there's no EU option in Denmark, the only change there have been in the last 20 some years was that the font was changed in mid 2008 as they got German supplier instead of the Danish company that used to make them.. apperently the new font should be easier for computers to read..


----------



## Verso

x-type said:


> current SLO plates are one of the best looking to me in whole world. this new look as step behind. the main 3 things why SLO plates look great to me are:
> -randomized alphanumerical combination (that's really fantastic!)
> -province coat of arms shown
> -font (current)


I liked the old plates most (1992-2004). But then we entered EU, so the EU crest had to be added. Strangely enough, we also got some weird font with it. When we got used to the weird font, last year we got the old font back, just the EU crest remained (who's joking around here?), but somehow it now looks ugly with it, and now that I got used to that weird font. Also, notice how ugly-fat SLO is on the new EU plates.


----------



## RKC

Liechtenstein ones are the best no question


----------



## PLH

^^ I preferred the big EU flag version(even though it was ambiguous)


----------



## Verso

^^ That was Luxembourg.


----------



## PLH

:doh:


----------



## Norsko

Norway










From January 2009 Norwegian plates will be made in plastic.


----------



## PLH

^^ Plastic? Like UK ones?


----------



## Norsko

^^

I`m afraid so :rant:


----------



## PLH

But why is that?


----------



## Norsko

I` ve been searching the web for a good answer, but no one seems to know. People here just do not see the point of changing the license plate design for the third time since 2002.


----------



## Majestic

Apparently some plastic company has to earn its money :lol:


----------



## sapmi1

The coolest Swedish one:


----------



## PLH

^^


----------



## go_leafs_go02

Start at AAAA-000 and move up to AAAB-000

We're around BFxx-### right now.


----------



## 7t

The region of Baja California, Mexico has the coolest licence plates ever


----------



## sapmi1

PLH said:


> ^^


Hehe, cocky!


----------



## algonquin

The coolest plates I know of:


----------



## Cicerón

The current license plates of Spain date of September 2000. The former plates had provincial codes, and that was a problem for car dealers: selling a second-hand car in a different province was a problem. Also, a car with the "M" (Madrid) in "B" (Barcelona), for example, is prone to be honked at :lol:

The old system was:

P-000000 to P-999999
P-0000-A to P-9999-Z
P-0000-AA to P-9999-ZZ
Being "P" the provincial code (one or two letters). The problem is that Madrid and Barcelona were about to reach the 9999-ZZ limit in the year 2000.


The new system:

0000 BBB to 9999 BBB, then 0000 BBC and so on until 9999 ZZZ. There are no vowels, Ñ or Q.


Some examples I've found on the net:

An old one from Madrid. This format is called "ordinaria larga" (ordinary, long).









From Asturias ("O" is for Oviedo). O-0000-O. This format is called "ordinaria alta" (ordinary, tall). It's also used in rear doors of 4x4, or vans such as Citroën Berlingo or Peugeot Partner.









From Pontevedra.









From Burgos. The European band was optional.









The current ones. The European band is compulsory.









For motorbikes (>49cc). The typography is slightly different. 
An old one from LOgroño 









A new one:









For mopeds (<49cc). "C" is for "ciclomotor".









The "Special" ones. Used in tractors and other special vehicles. Old system: LO-VE is for "LOgroño - Vehículo Especial".









New system. E 0000 BBB.









Another "Special" plate 









As for the "plastic" or acrylic plates, they are legal in Spain since last year. They don't deform when hitting another car while parking, are easier to clean...


----------



## girlicious_likeme

algonquin said:


> The coolest plates I know of:


it's quite funny that one of the reasons why nunavut won against the northwest territories in terms of getting the same license plate design is because NWT's real logo is a three-legged polar bear, while nunavut suggested an anatomically correct 4-legged polar bear, which isn't the same as NWT's.


----------



## Timon91

How many cars do really have Nuvanut plates? Probably no more then 6000. By the way, Is it possible to drive to Nuvanut from southern Canada?


----------



## Rijeka

Verso said:


> These are Slovenian plates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since 1st July 2008 we have new plates (back to the old style, just with EU crest):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice Postojna (PO) with the coat-of-arms of Ptuj, which is nowhere near. :scouserd:



How come a Postojna car plate can have a coat of arms of Ptuj? What system do you have?


----------



## Timon91

Both start with a "P"


----------



## Rijeka

And both have "j" as part of the name :nuts:


----------



## Timon91

^^Even the "t" is similar


----------



## christos-greece

Greek plates:


----------



## Timon91

The Netherlands:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I have such a replacement plate on my car


----------



## PLH

What's the pupose on distinguishing between 'normal' and replacement plate?


----------



## Timon91

If your car gets stolen, or if you lose your license plate, you don't want that someone else starts using your license plate and goes driving too fast, but that you get the fines. So they add an extra '1', so that you can keep your license plate, but that other people won't abuse the lost plate. Sorry if this sounds confusing, btw, but I can't explain it better


----------



## Verso

Rijeka said:


> How come a Postojna car plate can have a coat of arms of Ptuj? What system do you have?


I don't know, but I think it could be a mistake. However, now we can have whichever plate we like. I live in Ljubljana, but I can have a license plate of Maribor, f.e. Therefore it was planned that our new plates would look like this (those letters don't stand for anything):










...but we love our local coats-of-arms much more than the national one, so the towns on plates stayed, even though they make no sense sometimes.


----------



## PLH

Verso said:


> I live in Ljubljana, but I can have a license plate of Maribor, f.e.


Strange. Why is that?


----------



## x-type

Verso said:


> I don't know, but I think it could be a mistake. However, now we can have whichever plate we like. I live in Ljubljana, but I can have a license plate of Maribor, f.e. Therefore it was planned that our new plates would look like this (those letters don't stand for anything):


do you have equal insurance rates for whole country?


----------



## Verso

^^ I think so, why would they be different? :dunno:



PLH said:


> Strange. Why is that?


You can register your car anywhere in Slovenia, I don't think we're the only such country. However, I've already explained why the towns and coats-of-arms stayed (b/c we like them too much; regionalism is quite strong here).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Verso said:


> ^^ I think so, why would they be different? :dunno:


We have that in the Netherlands. Car insurance is usually more expensive in the Randstad area than rural areas in Drenthe or something.


----------



## x-type

Verso said:


> ^^ I think so, why would they be different? :dunno:


we have 7 rates of insurance, and it depends about which city code you have. the most expensive is Zagreb because there is the largest risk of stealing the car or accident. the cheapest is DA (Daruvar, it is in my county  and many people from BJ take it if they can) and one mor, i think DE (Delnice). but you cannot get DA if you don't have your documents written on that area


----------



## Verso

And anyway, we don't like our national coat-of-arms, so we've even chosen our new flag, which never came into existance though:


----------



## Ni3lS

Interesting thread. Im always watching to License plates.. I always recognize the plates, and immediately I know from which country they are . It became a sort of hobby actually :lol: I know how to decipher dutch license plates, Irish, Italian, and german


----------



## RipleyLV

Latvian EU license plates:














































Taxi:


----------



## Ni3lS

Taxi licenseplates in The Netherlands:


----------



## Qtya

Check out the license plates on this site:

http://atom.blog.hu/2008/02/07/hulye_rendszamok_a_vilagbol


----------



## PLH

Nielsiej13 said:


> Taxi licenseplates in The Netherlands:


You can have only 100 taxis?


----------



## Ni3lS

^^ No, this is just a photoshopped one I guess. Just to give you an impression. No one posts his official license plate on the internet..


----------



## LtBk

Euro style plates look good with EU style blue band.


----------



## enschede-er




----------



## PLH

^^ Yeah, R in paticular


----------



## Ni3lS

^^ :lol:


----------



## sapmi1

Good link btw: http://www.worldlicenseplates.com/


----------



## Timon91

^^That's where most pics in this thread come from


----------



## Protteus

7t said:


> The region of Baja California, Mexico has the coolest licence plates ever



Well in our stade (Baja California, Mexico) we have two kinds of plates
the one you posted are the ones that use the border cars, and the next
ones (below image), are the ones that use the national cars.










Both are currently used.


----------



## Escher

^^

What´s the difference between them?? Something with taxes??


----------



## Palance

An Ugly New Zealand car  (I made this picture in Dunedin)


----------



## Timon91

Looks more like Danish or so, with this "ø". :løl:


----------



## enschede-er

Mircronesia Islands vehicle plate:


----------



## pwalker

Here is a good site for U.S. plates past and present:

http://www.15q.net/usindex.html


----------



## ADCS

Protteus said:


> Well in our stade (Baja California, Mexico) we have two kinds of plates
> the one you posted are the ones that use the border cars, and the next
> ones (below image), are the ones that use the national cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are currently used.


I like how the plates in Mexico are distinguished between "front" (delantera) and "back" (trasera).

I wonder why there's a distinction.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ They also have different plates for front and back in France... and in Denmark too if I'm correct. I'm not sure what the advantage is though.


----------



## PLH

France has now both white plates. In Denmark front ones are owner provided(how does it work?)


----------



## Dario

In Mexico you can choose your color.


----------



## Ni3lS

PLH said:


> France has now both white plates. In Denmark front ones are owner provided(how does it work?)


Yea I saw it this summer. France is changing from color again. They also have those plastic license plates


----------



## girlicious_likeme

Timon91 said:


> How many cars do really have Nuvanut plates? Probably no more then 6000. By the way, Is it possible to drive to Nuvanut from southern Canada?


NOPE. But currently, there is a proposal to connect Nunavut to southern canada via Manitoba. This will give Canada's only deepwater Arctic port, (Churchill, Manitoba), road access for the first time. The highway will go from Manitoba to Churchill,then enter the 60th parallel, then north to Arviat, Whale Cove, Rankin Inlet, Chesterfield Inlet, and inland to Baker Lake, the proposed northern terminus of the Nunavut - Manitoba Road.

*This will be Nunavut's first highway when completed.


----------



## pwalker

*Best plates in the U.S.*

deleted


----------



## Protteus

mcuri said:


> ^^
> 
> What´s the difference between them?? Something with taxes??


No, in Mexico, cars with border plates (apply only in border cities with USA)
can't go beyond many kilometers into the country. If you take a look in the first plate
there's a prefix "Front",(frontera in spanish), that means border. 
(I don't remerber how many Km , because 
near the border there are checkpoints, and the cars that don't have 
national plates will have to get back, howerver you can get a permit)
Cars imported from US, can't get national plates.


----------



## enschede-er

What means trasera?


----------



## Verso

enschede-er said:


> What means trasera?


The back plate (trasera = back).


----------



## xlchris

I heared that they only wanted to have white license plates in Europe/EU. 
Because the EU is all the same and everything should be the same.
Than all countries would have white license plates, without the blue thing on the side.
You can see wich country it is according to the characters. Does anybody know more?


----------



## enschede-er

Not every country has white plates , Netherlands Luxemburg has yellow an Great Brittain also .


----------



## Nikom

*Portuguese Plates *


----------



## Escher

Protteus said:


> No, in Mexico, cars with border plates (apply only in border cities with USA)
> can't go beyond many kilometers into the country. If you take a look in the first plate
> there's a prefix "Front",(frontera in spanish), that means border.
> (I don't remerber how many Km , because
> near the border there are checkpoints, and the cars that don't have
> national plates will have to get back, howerver you can get a permit)
> Cars imported from US, can't get national plates.


OK, but what's the reason for this? People who lives on the border can buy US cars without taxes??


----------



## pedro_auriazul

DarioMX said:


> In Mexico you can choose your color.



just in the state of jalisco, the other states all plates have the same color


----------



## geronimo_rs

Republic of Srpska's license plates after breakup of Yugoslavia.


----------



## enschede-er

Portugal yellow plates? :banana:


----------



## PLH

Temporary


----------



## DELCROID

These are Venezuela´s:






New model:




































Margarita Island (Duty Free Zone)























.


----------



## Protteus

mcuri said:


> OK, but what's the reason for this? People who lives on the border can buy US cars without taxes??


I'm not sure, i think is to protect the domestic car market, because
people who lives in the border can easily import a car, and is to prevent
that the people that comes from other parts of Mexico import a car
and take it where they belong, and thus they are forced to buy a new 
car. Or something like that, i'm not quite sure.


----------



## pedro_auriazul

Protteus said:


> I'm not sure, i think is to protect the domestic car market, because
> people who lives in the border can easily import a car, and is to prevent
> that the people that comes from other parts of Mexico import a car
> and take it where they belong, and thus they are forced to buy a new
> car. Or something like that, i'm not quite sure.


Im not sure, but in the mexican border...theres an area between the border and 25 km to the "south"...

the taxes of mexico is 15% ,but in the border zone that is the 25 km that i mentioned is only 10%, and you can run your car with u.s. plates


----------



## pedro_auriazul

MEXICO CITY 2002-2004 IM NOT SURE OF THE YEARS...BUT ITS AN APROX.









DURANGO STATE, FOR MINUSVALIDS










Something that i like of mexico is that every state have their own plates


----------



## havaska

enschede-er said:


> Not every country has white plates , Netherlands Luxemburg has yellow an Great Brittain also .


The UK only has yellow number plates on the rear, the front plate is always white. They're all made out of plastic too  and it's the same for most UK territories (Gibraltar, Isle of Man, Jersey, Guernsey etc)


----------



## Verso

Why does the plate in the bottom left corner have EU flag, when Guernsey isn't in EU?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe it's a council of Europe flag


----------



## Verso

Hardly, when it's not there either.


----------



## PLH

^^ Dependence on GB most likely (but again, they're very sceptical on EU flag on plates)


----------



## Thermo

Current Belgian one:










In the future we'll get EU-style white/black plates...


----------



## Urban Legend

*Middle East*

*Israel*





































*Palestinian Authority*
Taxi


















Private









*Lebanon*



















*Syria*


















*Egypt*


















*Jordan*









*Iraq*


----------



## PLH

@ Thermo Hamann M5 Mmmmm...


----------



## Verso

PLH said:


> ^^ Dependence on GB most likely (but again, they're very sceptical on EU flag on plates)


Guernsey is officially in fact a (British) Crown Dependency. And who'd put the Council-of-Europe flag on its license plate anyway?


----------



## PLH

Maybe it's just an unofficial sticker?


----------



## Wunderland

*Croatia*










Croatian plates, also with or without EU-Sticker


----------



## LtBk

Thermo said:


> Current Belgian one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the future we'll get EU-style white/black plates...


For a country that is home to the EU, its weird that Belgium doesn't require the EU blue band on their license plates.


----------



## Timon91

^^Most of them do have that AFAIK

Why does Croatia have the EU sign on their license plates while they're not in the EU (yet)?


----------



## Ban.BL

wannabes


----------



## enschede-er

Timon91 said:


> ^^Most of them do have that AFAIK
> 
> Why does Croatia have the EU sign on their license plates while they're not in the EU (yet)?


I think because when they will go in the EU , it takes a lot of time to make so much plates , its better they start earlyer and finish eat sooner. People in Croatia can also go without a Visa (Visum) in other countries.


----------



## Verso

enschede-er said:


> I think because when they will go in the EU , it takes a lot of time to make so much plates , its better they start earlyer and finish eat sooner.


:lol: It's an unofficial sticker (prohibited actually). I don't know why Wunderland had a need to show us an inexisting license plate.


----------



## x-type

Verso said:


> :lol: It's an unofficial sticker (prohibited actually). I don't know why Wunderland had a need to show us an inexisting license plate.


and oversized hno:


----------



## K3

Question about this: 









I can't recognize....


----------



## rosn19

*Mexico license plates*

In Mexico, people can also choose to have either the common "North American" license plate model, or the "European" license plate model.

This is a car with Federal District license plates








Here's a collection of euro style plates from different mexican federal entities


----------



## rosn19

This one is from Baja California


----------



## Verso

^ German font.


----------



## rosn19

Verso said:


> ^ German font.


so the plates actually issued in mexico have a german font? there is no euro standard font?


----------



## Talbot

For Texas.


----------



## janiss

K3 said:


> Question about this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't recognize....


some kind of Suomi ?


----------



## Verso

rosn19 said:


> so the plates actually issued in mexico have a german font? there is no euro standard font?


No, there are many different fonts in Europe.


----------



## aby_since82

We have in some cars this american plates or we called alfa plates, because Alfa Romeo takes this type of plates.

Only allowed for the car documentation.


----------



## Mr_Dru

A couple of weeks ago I was in Miami, I notice a lot of vehicles didn't have a front licence. Only a licence at the rearfront of the car. Why is that?


----------



## Timon91

I've seen that often in the US. I think it's just not obligatory to have a front license plate. I'm not sure though.


----------



## Cpt.Iglo

Here are some more Dutch vehicle license plates:









Blue plates are used on taxis









White plates are used on trailers up to 750kg

Trailers over 750kg have their own license plates:


----------



## Dan

janiss said:


> some kind of Suomi ?


Yeah I was gonna say Finnish too. In Sweden blue plates are diplomatic cars so I am guessing it is the same in Finland.


----------



## RzgR Spijkenisse

To make a complete overview for The Netherlands:

*Cars:* 

_Old Style:_










_New Style:_ 










The Royal Familly (AA)










+Royal Trailer










Corps Diplomatics (CD)










Members of Diplomatic Staff










Moped Class I (-45KM/H):










Moped: Class II (-25KM/H):










Duplicate, when youre plate is stolen/lost, before you receive a replacement:










Replcement, when you receive a new one after it has been stolen/lost:










Agricultural Vehicals, Tractors, Etc. Who are working on both sides of the Dutch & German/Belgian border. The don't need a numper plate in the Netherlands, only when they cross the border

GV = GrensVerkeer = Border Traffic










Motor (Always with the M from Motor)










Taxi:










Vehicles with a special construction who has got a special permit from the dutch minister:

Like special busses that are longer than 18 meters, or the solar cell car Luna 2 who has won the solar championship in Australia


Always ZZ











American Plate:

For cars imported from a country with smaller sized plates i.a. the U.S.










I have got a american-style plate on my car, very happy about it. It looks special and it hasn't got the blue EU band on it


----------



## Aireos

_*Colombia:*_

*Yellow plate:* Private vehicles.
*White plate:* Public service vehicles.
*Blue plate:* Diplomatic vehicles.
*Green plate:* Special uses vehicles.
*Red plate:* Cranes and special uses vehicles.

Some pics -The cars pics are mine - :

*White plate (public service):*



















*Yellow plate (private cars):*




















































































*Blue plate (Diplomatic):*



















*Green plate (Cargo Vehicles):*










*Red plate (Special authorization):*


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Why this German plate has "22" as a district code? I know that the letter "H" at the end means that this is a historic vehicle, but I have no idea what "22" means.

EDIT: Ok, nevermind. The plate is photoshopped because of privacy reasons. I will let the picture stay - the car itself is too beautiful for removal


----------



## xzmattzx

Mr_Dru said:


> A couple of weeks ago I was in Miami, I notice a lot of vehicles didn't have a front licence. Only a licence at the rearfront of the car. Why is that?


Each individual state decides if they mandate front license plates or not. Alabama, Arizona, Arkansas, Delaware, Florida, Georgia, Indiana, Kansas, Kentucky, Louisiana, Massachusetts, Michigan, Mississippi, New Mexico, North Carolina, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, South Carolina, Tennessee, and West Virginia do not require front license plates.


----------



## Timon91

^^Quite silly that there isn't a nationwide rule for this.


----------



## x-type

Timon91 said:


> ^^Quite silly that there isn't a nationwide rule for this.


what is in usa??


----------



## STIB

Three "exotic" plates from different sidess of the world.
Can you recognize the countries (or even city, province,...)?
1. (it is not Zagreb) ------------------------------------------


2. and 3. (easy) ------------------------------
 

4. ------------------------------------------


----------



## mphws

Polish plate with EU flag


----------



## PLH

^^ They look good untill you put them in these tacky frames, as all dealers do hno:










Good that many cars brought from Germany still have their elgant frames:


----------



## BND

STIB said:


> Three "exotic" plates from different sidess of the world.
> Can you recognize the countries (or even city, province,...)?
> 1. (it is not Zagreb) ------------------------------------------


This is from Iceland


----------



## Verso

STIB said:


> 4. ------------------------------------------


South Africa. GP = Gauteng.


----------



## nils16

*Switzerland*

*Car:*

Front:








Back:









FR means: Canton Fribourg
SG means St. Gallen.
Switzerland have 26 Cantons.

More here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_registration_plates_of_Switzerland


----------



## PLH

Why when I see a Swiss car it often has very old and torn out plates? Do you re-issue them since 1932?


----------



## Cicerón

Maybe because of this?



> The license in Switzerland relates to the owner of the vehicle, not the vehicle itself. On selling and purchasing a car, the plates are moved from the old to the new vehicle. One owner can keep many vehicles and move the plates as required from car to car.


:dunno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ I believe it works that way in Belgium too, and you can also some very rusty plates there...


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Okay. As a licence-plates-geek I couldn't resist to write an overview of the 
polish system 
I've used some pictures from Olavsplates - really great site.

Poland is divided in 16 voivodships (województwo), each of which is subdivided in several counties (powiat). Larger cities function as separate counties on their own (so called "city county"). The whole county-concept is similar to German one, with kreise and kreisfreie staedte. 

I the years 1976-99 we had black plates with white letters, with code in ABC 1234 format. 









Current system was introduced in year 2000. First two or three letters determines the issuing county. The general rule is
that city counties gets two letter codes and other gets three letter ones, although there are some exceptions.

First letter of the county code (it doesn't matter if it is city or ordinary 
one) denote county's voivodship. Since the voivodship letter is derived from the voivodship capital, voivodship name or is assigned randomly when no other option is available, the construction of some county codes is bit tricky.

After the county code there is a small, silver sticker and rest of the number. In two-letter counties it consists of 5 digits, When it runs out the last digit is replaced by the letter, after that the next, and so on. In three-letter counties at first four characters (6 different combinations of letters and digits) were used, now in some counties 5 digit scheme is allowed (so the whole plate can consist of 7 or 8 characters).
Motorcycle plates can have only four characters after the county code, but the general idea is the same.

On the left side of the plate is the standard blue band, with euro stars ring and country code. Prior to 1.06.2006 (I know, we were little late :>) there was the polish flag instead of stars.



































If someone is interested in the details, here are some examples:
D denotes Dolnośląskie voivodship. It's capital, Wrocław gets DW 
code, the county of the Wrocław surroundings (suburbs outside proper city
borders are often independent counties) gets DWR, large city of Jelenia Góra gets DJ, and county of Polkowice gets DPL. No surprises there.

K denotes Małopolskie voivodship, with the capital of Kraków. City of Kraków 
gets KR code (remember, the rule is that all 2/3 letters creates the code, so 
no "KK" here) and the county of Wieliczka gets KWI. 

Then there is Łódzkie voivodship. It's letter is "E", because the letter L was 
already taken by Lubelskie v. So, the capital, Łódź gets EL code, my hometown Skierniewice has ES, and the county of Bełchatów gets EBE. 

I think that these examples clarified the little-bit-complicated system. Of 
course, since this is Poland, the system wouldn't be good without exceptions.
The biggest one is Warsaw. Warsaw is a city county as a whole, placed in 
Mazowieckie (letter W) voivodship, but despite this each district gets its own code. The Warsaw's system is totally unrelated to district names (The Downtown (Śródmieście) gets WI, Żoliborz gets WX, Praga Północ gets WF and so on).


Apart from ordinary plates, we can have individual (vanity) ones. The construction of those looks like that: First there must be a voivodship letter followed by a serial digit, and then after the sticker you can put your own text. The text must be 3-5 characters long, and the digits (if you want any) must be placed at the end. So, for example, a car can display E0 LLAMA, W6 SSC, Z9 AGA21 - you get the idea.










The temporary plates consists of a voivodship letter, a serial digit, sticker and four digits. The font is red.









Then, there are special plates for historic vehicles. Their background is yellow and they have a picture of an oldtimer at the end.









Diplomatic plates are blue an have no euroband. They consist of a voivodship letter and six digits.


----------



## sdf11

In Spain also have another kind of plates: 

Provisional plates, car from a dealers or cars that arent still registered or matriculate:






















Provisional plates, from a individual people, not from company:












Touristic plates, also provisionals plates:












And Historic cars plate:












Its like normal plates (0000-AAA) but with a Letter before!


----------



## Palance

Touristic plates? Does Spain have special plates for tourists? (like on rent-a-cars) ??


----------



## Ayceman

License plates in Romania:

All license plates are white. The usual license plates use black writing and have a 2 letter county code or B for Bucharest, followed by a set of 2 random numbers and another set of 3 random letters. All letters of the English alphabet are allowed except for Q. Also I and O can't occupy the first position in the 3 letter set. You can personally choose a combination as long as it's not taken, so you can get some interesting numbers like B 66 SIX, B 69 SEX, CT 63 JFK, IS 02 PAC, B 01 ERU etc.. Temporary numbers use the county code or B followed by 6 numbers (red or black):










Diplomatic corps use blue writing on a white background: CD followed by a 3 number set (depending on hierarchy), and another one (representing the country/institution code). There are also CO and TC numbers:










Trolleys and Trams don't use license plates, but they do have vehicle park marking numbers (county-code/B followed by the vehicle park code):
http://ratb.stfp.net/Data/L/x/5302-69:6.jpg
http://ratb.stfp.net/Data/T/3/005-32:4.jpg

Trailers have license plates like regular vehicles. Vehicles in testing (by auto manufacturers) have PROBE written to the left of the actual number.


----------



## PLH

^^ I really like this big RO on euroband and the fat font.


----------



## Ayceman

It makes for quick and easy recognition. I like the way it's standardized. :cheers:


----------



## havaska

OK, UK plates as noone seems to have posted them. All modern UK plates are made of plastic and the front one is white, the rear one yellow.

Regarding the blue banding on the left, it is optional, so you can either choose to have it or not. If you do choose to have it, you can either have the Euro stars and GB, or if you want, a UK flag, England flag, Scotland flag or Welsh flag, it's all up to the owner. I like this system as it gives you freedom; I have the euro stars and GB on mine, it means I don't have to put a sticker on my car 

The system in England, Wales and Scotland is in the current format :

AB12 ABC - the first two letters relate to where the car was registered, the second two numbers are the age indicator (it changes every 6 months) and the last three digits are random. 

Northern Ireland issues it's own system in the format ABC 1234

Older registrations in England, Wales and Scotland existed as A123 ABC and ABC 123A.

The Isle of Man, Guernsey, Jersey and Gibraltar all have their own systems.


----------



## PLH

^^ All these stickers but for two first ones are unoffcial.

BTW What's the police approach to that? My unoffcial euroband has been doing good for three years now.


----------



## Verso

I've seen Scottish plates a few times and a Welsh plate once in France.


----------



## havaska

PLH said:


> ^^ All these stickers but for two first ones are unoffcial.
> 
> BTW What's the police approach to that? My unoffcial euroband has been doing good for three years now.


You're allowed the scottish, english, welsh, british flags on the blue band, the government legalised them as it sees them as people expressing their individualism -> go into Halfords if you don't believe me!


----------



## Ayceman

Ayceman said:


> License plates in Romania:
> 
> All license plates are white. The usual license plates use black writing and have a 2 letter county code or B for Bucharest, followed by a set of 2 random numbers and another set of 3 random letters. All letters of the English alphabet are allowed except for Q. Also I and O can't occupy the first position in the 3 letter set. You can personally choose a combination as long as it's not taken, so you can get some interesting numbers like B 66 SIX, B 69 SEX, CT 63 JFK, IS 02 PAC, B 01 ERU etc.. Temporary numbers use the county code or B followed by 6 numbers (red or black):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diplomatic corps use blue writing on a white background: CD followed by a 3 number set (depending on hierarchy), and another one (representing the country/institution code). There are also CO and TC numbers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolleys and Trams don't use license plates, but they do have vehicle park marking numbers (county-code/B followed by the vehicle park code):
> http://ratb.stfp.net/Data/L/x/5302-69:6.jpg
> http://ratb.stfp.net/Data/T/3/005-32:4.jpg
> 
> Trailers have license plates like regular vehicles. Vehicles in testing (by auto manufacturers) have PROBE written to the left of the actual number.


Forgot to add:

Army - A followed by a set of numbers (No RO blue band, font is not bold)
Ministry of Interior (Police/Gendarmes/etc) - MAI followed by a set of numbers (RO blue band, font is bold)


----------



## ckm

Fuzzy Llama said:


> If someone is interested in the details, here are some examples:
> D denotes Dolnośląskie voivodship. It's capital, Wrocław gets DW
> code, the county of the Wrocław surroundings (suburbs outside proper city
> borders are often independent counties) gets DWR, large city of Jelenia Góra gets DJ, and county of Polkowice gets DPL. No surprises there.
> 
> K denotes Małopolskie voivodship, with the capital of Kraków. City of Kraków
> gets KR code (remember, the rule is that all 2/3 letters creates the code, so
> no "KK" here) and the county of Wieliczka gets KWI.
> 
> Then there is Łódzkie voivodship. It's letter is "E", because the letter L was
> already taken by Lubelskie v. So, the capital, Łódź gets EL code, my hometown Skierniewice has ES, and the county of Bełchatów gets EBE.
> 
> I think that these examples clarified the little-bit-complicated system. Of
> course, since this is Poland, the system wouldn't be good without exceptions.
> The biggest one is Warsaw. Warsaw is a city county as a whole, placed in
> Mazowieckie (letter W) voivodship, but despite this each district gets its own code. The Warsaw's system is totally unrelated to district names (The Downtown (Śródmieście) gets WI, Żoliborz gets WX, Praga Północ gets WF and so on).


It reminds me of new British registration system. Previous system (before 2002) was extremely easy (one year, one letter), but you need a Master to understand how the new car plates are scheduled.

New regional codes:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_car_number_plates


----------



## Accura4Matalan

Regarding the euroband in the UK, I've noticed a lot of people have actually stuck small British/English/Scottish/Welsh flags over the stars of the EU. Typical nationalism 

I tried to put a euroband on my plate when I got my car but the bloody thing wouldn't fit


----------



## STIB

Ayceman said:


> License plates in Romania:
> (...) Trams don't use license plates,


 :hm:


----------



## PLH

Are there any legal regulations determinig that every country needs different font?

Malta's doing good with German font:


----------



## BND

^^ I don't think so. Actually, the font used in Hungary seems to be used in many countries:

Hungary









Lithuania









Latvia









Belarus









Romania









and the same font used on older German plates:


----------



## Ayceman

STIB said:


> :hm:


Those are not license plate legally. They are vehicle park numbers as far as I know. Same thing for for trolleys.


----------



## Thermo

Voila


----------



## PLH

Nice car, but they should definitely standarise front plates.


----------



## Thermo

Belgium gets new licence plates in a few years: black and white EU-plates.... So no more red/white :no:


----------



## havaska

So is the whole EU moving towards just white number plates? Or is it just that most countries tend to use black on white and that has become the defacto?


----------



## PLH

I suppose it's just the tendence as I can't imagine Britain resigning from their yellow rear plates (though France did)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Netherlands and Luxembourg also still have yellow plates 

I heard many countries are "jealous" of the Dutch license plates, because it's system is so simple  (until the 3-character codes appeared).


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Dutch system is simple? So why is there at the Wikipedia a big-ass table with many, many, many rules concerning which letter denotes what?

There are many simpler systems around Europe, for example Danish, Finnish, Estonian, Latvian, Spanish, Swiss (considering that canton abbreviations are well known), Bosnian...

To mi the simplicity of the system is not important. As long as the numbers are consistent and easy to remember the "internal" rules can be as complicated as you wish. It's even better fur us, licence plates geeks, cause there are more fun facts to learn 


And concerning background colours, don't forget that many countries use yellow plates for some purposes, for example commercial plates in (Denmark, Hungary...), as plates for vintage vehicles (Poland) or for agricultural vehicles (Finland)


----------



## Accura4Matalan

When did France ditch yellow plates?


----------



## PLH

White optional 2007 -2008, yellow optional since 2008.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

White rear plates have been allowed since 2007. They will become compulsory when the new registration system comes into force on April 15th this year. Under the new system, plates will no longer have _département_ numbers, and each vehicle will keep the same number for life. Up until now, vehicles have been renumbered if the owner moves to a different _département_ or the vehicle is sold to an owner in a different _département_.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What are these for:


----------



## Verso

^^ EU. I saw it in Brussels once.


----------



## snowman159

I saw one only a few days ago in Austria.

Who can get such an EUR plate? Anyone who works with the EU in Brussels?
That Volvo doesn't exactly look like an official EU government vehicle.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Considering there are only 4 digits, there can't be many cars with the EUR registration.


----------



## dubart

I saw those many times in 1991, 1992 (war). EU observers had them. I'm not sure was it EUR or EEC though.


----------



## Cicerón

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belgian_car_number_plates#European_Institutions

It's the same plate


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wow, what are the odds! :O


----------



## Verso

Poor guy is being stalked!


----------



## Timon91

Maybe someone quickly put Chris' picture on Wiki


----------



## Verso

Timon91 said:


> Maybe *someone *quickly put Chris' picture on Wiki


You mean Chris.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nope, that wikipedia picture was uploaded 3 years ago. Might even have been on a different car back then (In Belgium, the license plate belongs to the owner, not the car).


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

France has new system for two days now. Licence plates geeks start hunting 

Have anyone seen a new plate yet?


----------



## Minato ku

I didn't see one yet.
The first car with the new plate was a Mazda.


----------



## Verso

Great, much more interesting!


----------



## dubart

Oh, God. Awful. I like the old ones (elegant). These look eastern European somehow


----------



## Timon91

It must be the "F" 

I prefer the newer ones, I like the new way of signing the département.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Oh I like those!


----------



## Seppl

I like the new style. I once saw a car with a french license plate and instead of the stars for the european union there was a portuguese flag. Unfortunately I did not take a picture. Has anyone ever seen something similar?


----------



## PLH

What plates are these?



WZZ048 said:


> Fotki z przed 1h...parking pomiędzy EMPIKiem a Okrąglakiem
> 
> GT SPEED...jakieś dziwne blachy...właściciel polak


----------



## MAG

PLH said:


> What plates are these?


PLH, has this picture been modified in any way?

As you know, this cannot be a Polish reg plate because it would be illegal. 
But clearly this guy is well-heeled so maybe he was able to buy a special dispensation to display this reg plate.

My instinct reaction was that this was a private plate from Luxembourg, even though the backing is white.


.


----------



## MAG

dubart said:


> Oh, God. Awful. I like the old ones (elegant). These look eastern European somehow


The new French plate is an improvement on the old one and does look Central European (to me Eastern Europe is ... well, in the east of Europe). 
Looks like France is catching up with us. 

Can anyone confirm that the front and back plates are both white or are they dual colour white/yellow? 

.


----------



## PLH

MAG said:


> PLH, has this picture been modified in any way?


No, it hasn't.



MAG said:


> Can anyone confirm that the front and back plates are both white or are they dual colour white/yellow?


Both white are standard, rear yellow optional.


----------



## Taha

Turkish license plate.


----------



## PLH

What are these?










Seems unlikely to be photoshopped, because there are various pics from different angles here.


----------



## Verso

^ Heidelberg?


----------



## PLH

What is the Z doing at the end then?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Zollamt? Just a shot in the dark though.


----------



## PLH

Yeah, a 106.900 Euro Audi RS6 Zollamt car :nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe a management employee or something.


----------



## x-type

German Zollamt plates have red line, so i doubt it would be it


----------



## christos-greece

ChrisZwolle said:


> What are these for:


The plate, i think is really old



Thermo said:


> Voila


Why the plates in Belgium was in red colour?


----------



## PLH

Because ever regular plate has a red font?


----------



## Majestic

Any idea what these are?


----------



## GregfromAustria

i don´t know looks a bit like the swedish ones


----------



## Norsko

Majestic: That is a Swedish one witouth the Euroband


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

ChrisZwolle said:


> What are these for:


This is a Belgian plate for European Commission officials.


----------



## Slaoui

Belgian plates are good !


----------



## Slaoui

Moroccan plates ::


----------



## Snowguy716

Minnesota's new plates









http://goeastdesign.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/plate.jpg









http://images.publicradio.org/content/2009/03/11/20090311_plate1_33.jpg









http://www.duluthnewstribune.com/media/full/jpg/2009/05/15/ladyslipper2.jpg









http://images.publicradio.org/content/2009/03/11/20090311_plates3_33.jpg









http://images.publicradio.org/content/2009/03/11/20090311_plates4_33.jpg


----------



## PLH

Is it only me that get an impression that the number itself is the last important part of a U.S. plate? :tongue4:


----------



## Snowguy716

The top plate with the blue is the standard plate. The numbers are more obvious on that one. The others are plates that you pay an extra fee for. That fee goes to conservation measures like maintaining and buying public lands and maintaining water/fisheries, etc.

You can also purchase a plate that helps fund veteran causes.









http://www.co.blue-earth.mn.us/dept/newvetplate.jpg

The money you pay for this one goes to helping pay for sick and homeless veterans.


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Minato ku said:


> I didn't see one yet.
> The first car with the new plate was a Mazda.


I've seen a few of these, mostly on taxis and buses for some reason. I must say I like the old version much better, they were much more elegant.. These look like Italian plates and I thought they were I plates (which I also see quite often) until I had a closer look.



Seppl said:


> I like the new style. I once saw a car with a french license plate and instead of the stars for the european union there was a portuguese flag. Unfortunately I did not take a picture. Has anyone ever seen something similar?


A lot of plates from Corsica (I guess) have a Moor's head put on top of the F.










I don't know if this is something the owner has done or if he got the plates like this.. (Source)


----------



## Muttie

Slaoui said:


>


Is this a new kind of plate? I have seen them more often lately, looks kind of empty. Just 3 numbers instead of 4 or 5.


----------



## LTomi

Hungary (from worldlicenseplates.com)


----------



## HD

the hungarian foreign plates look like german plates


----------



## dubart

I've seen German plates today but yellow ones (?!) with a euroband. What's that? Couldn't take a photo, unfortunately.


----------



## paF4uko

Minato ku said:


> I didn't see one yet.
> The first car with the new plate was a Mazda.


Last week I saw about 5 cars with those plates - Rhône-Alpes/69 version.  I'm not sure if the number format was like the one on the pictures, but the region/department blue stripe was definitely there.


----------



## Ban.BL

I disagree that Hungarian and German plates are the same, when you see them in life they are very different.


----------



## Turnovec

This is how the Bulgarian plates look like since the beggining of 2008(Mine too): 










This is the License plate codes for the different provinces:


----------



## LTomi

Ban.BL said:


> I disagree that Hungarian and German plates are the same, when you see them in life they are very different.


Yes, for example the typeface is totally different.


----------



## PLH

Ok, but foreign Hungarian foreign resident plates have the same layout as German ones.


----------



## GregfromAustria

i like the new french plates very much, look more european than the older ones


----------



## BND

Fresh catch! This evening, in a Tesco parking lot in Budapest:










Mongolia :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wow, that's cool 

I saw a Cyprus and Monaco plate in Switzerland. Second time seeing a CY plate, and the first time seeing a Monaco plate for me.


----------



## Verso

Mongolia in Budapest. :nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

MNG = MonteNeGro? 

What is the abbreviation for Montenegro actually?


----------



## BND

^^ Montenegro is MNE AFAIK, and their plates look like Serbian ones.


----------



## brisavoine

dubart said:


> How come these new French plates have at least three different fonts and several varieties of blue colour?! I really don't get it. :dunno:


Concerning the color, it must be due to the quality of the pictures, the light when the pictures were taken. From what I've seen in the street, all the licence plates have the same blue color.

Concerning the font, I'm not sure what you mean. The only font on the pics that I posted which looks different is that of the Essonne (91) licence plate, but it is a rear plate, whereas the other plates are front plates, so that may be why.


----------



## brisavoine

Here are some more new French plates (real pictures of real cars since last April, as opposed to mere internet models). In total there are 26 French logos/flags, corresponding to the 26 French administrative regions. 4 of them are overseas. The overseas collectivities, on the other hand, keep the old French licence plates (so no New Caledonia or French Polynesia logo, unfortunately). When Mayotte becomes an overseas region in 2011 (and enters the EU), it should I suppose be given a new licence plate with a regional logo, which would be the 27th regional logo. Also, as regional logos tend to be changed whenever the local regional opposition wins the regional elections, it is possible there will be several logos for the same regions overtime (e.g. if the right UMP party wins the Greater Paris regional elections next year and decide to replace the red star with another logo, I suppose new Greater Paris licence plates will be issued with the new logo replacing the red star). It's a bit like in the US where it is possible to see several types of licence plates for the same state over time.

Auvergne:









Réunion:









Centre (Loire Valley), one of the blandest and most boring logos in France (hopefully they will change it if the opposition wins the regional elections next year):









Midi-Pyrénées (Toulouse). This one is very disappointing. I saw one in the streets of Paris. The Occitan cross, which is the symbol of Toulouse and Occitania, is a beautifull symbol, but they use it as a flag instead of an isolated cross, which looks too bulky on the licence plates (whereas the isolated Occitan cross would have looked as stylish and neat as the Greater Paris star):









Midi-Pyrénées again (the cross is too small, the flag too large, it doesn't work for a licence plate IMO):









A bland Centre licence plate again:









Nord-Pas de Calais (the French Low Countries), displaying a typical belfry/beffroi/belfort of the Low Countries:









Brittany (for the first time since the Edict of Villers-Cotterêts in 1539, a non-French name is officially permitted by the French administration):









Brittany again (of course the people from Nantes, the historical capital of Brittany, are not allowed to have Brittany licence plates with the number 44, the Nantes department number, since Nantes is not inside the administrative Brittany region, but they may choose some licence plates from Brittany anyway, just they won't have the 44 number):









This licence plate is not legal. If you put this licence plate on your car, you will get a heavy fine, and possibly a prison term. Some of the people in favor of the reunification of Brittany will of course break the law, at their own risk.









Here you have the official Pays de la Loire licence plate, the administrative region within which Nantes is located. Below, the illegal Brittany licence plate of Nantes (Nantes, the 44 department, must have the Pays de la Loire regional logo, but some people oppose it as you can see here in this pro reunification leaflet):









Aquitaine. The French Basque Country is part of the Aquitaine region, so the French Basques do not have the right to have a Basque logo on their licence plates, unlike the Bretons and the Corsicans. Some of them are of course complaining and have threatened to put Basque stickers masking the Aquitaine logo, which is illegal.









That's the Coriscan licence plate (I couldn't find a picture of a real car):









Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur:









Rhône-Alpes, the most populated French region after Greater Paris (this one is from Savoy precisely, but the logo is that of Rhône-Alpes, not Savoy, so probably some people in Savoy are not happy with it):









Internet model of the Rhône-Alpes licence plate, the one that will be the most frequent on French roads after Greater Paris:









I couldn't find real life pictures of the other French regional licence plates. The Alsatian one has only a French name as you can see on this internet model:









As for New Caledonia (NC), French Polynesia (P), Wallis and Futuna (WF) and the other overseas collectivities, they will keep the old licence plates:









French Polynesia (P):









New Caledonia (NC):









Mayotte (976):









Saint-Pierre and Miquelon (SPM on the top part):









(more normal models with SPM on the bottom part, and then a new model with F for France and European Union symbol)


----------



## x-type

about new french plates - can they have the same alphanumerical combination in 2 departments? for instance AB-123-GH in dep. 69 and 38?


----------



## brisavoine

x-type said:


> about new french plates - can they have the same alphanumerical combination in 2 departments? for instance AB-123-GH in dep. 69 and 38?


No, it's not possible. The department number is only a decor that was kept because some people protested when the government anounced that the department numbers would disappear. Initially the French licence plates were supposed to become uniform like the Spanish licence plates. Because of the protests (some French deputies in the National Assembly even created a "Don't touch my department number" association :nuts, the government eventually gave in and allowed the department numbers to remain on the licence plates as an optional decoration. The deputies protested again, they said they didn't want an optional decoration, they wanted a legally mandatory department number nuts, so the government gave in again and made the department numbers mandatoy BUT (and that's where it becomes interesting) the shrewd government (who is currently trying to phase out the departments and replace them completely with the regions who would become the only political subdivision between the municipalities and the French state) said ok, we'll make the department numbers mandatory, but the region logo will also be mandatory (the first time it happens in France), and people will be free to choose their department (i.e. a Parisian can perfectly choose a French Guianese licence plate when he/she buys a new car, and a Breton can perfectly choose an Alsatian licence plate if that's what he/she wishes). In other words the department numbers are mandatory, but you can choose whichever you want.

The deputies protested again, they said the department numbers were now too small due to the presence of the region logos, and they also opposed the free choice of the department number (these guys would like everybody in their department to have the same number, just like in the old days), but this time the government didn't give in, which explains the complicated situation we have now.

So in a nutshell, department numbers (and their associated regional logos) are mandatory, but you can choose whichever departmental number you like (although you cannot choose the associated regional logo, i.e. if you choose the 75 departmental number, it will have to come with the Greater Paris red star, it can't come with the Breton flag, but if you want the Breton flag you can choose any of the five department numbers that make up the administrative Brittany region). But these mandatory department numbers are just a decor, they are not part of the licence plate number. For example if you see this licence plate below, all you have to write down is "AA-721-FD". The "31" number is totally useless, it's just a decoration. There is only one "AA-721-FD" licence plate in the entire France (overseas France included).










All clear? 

The funny thing is in a country like Spain where regionalism is so strong, nobody protested when they ditched the provincial letters and established uniform licence plates for the whole country (how could the Catalans or the Basques accept not to have a regional logo???), but in centralized Jacobin France almost one-third of the National Assembly rebelled against the uniform licence plates and demanded the preservation of department numbers as local identity symbols. Go figure!


----------



## x-type

but will there be enough combinations?


----------



## brisavoine

x-type said:


> but will there be enough combinations?


Yes. There are 277,977,744 combinations. The system is supposed to last 80 years.


----------



## x-type

i forgot that first two letters are also changeble


----------



## Federicoft

ChrisZwolle said:


> Italian plates too:


Just in some provinces with special statute of autonomy.
For instance, that one is from Bolzano.

Plates from ordinary provinces don't have any logo.


----------



## dubart

brisavoine said:


> The only font on the pics that I posted which looks different is that of the Essonne (91) licence plate, but it is a rear plate, whereas the other plates are front plates, so that may be why.


Font #1 (area 93)










Font #2 (area 91) 
The font is round, totally different than the previous one. Just compare A's and 1's and you must see the difference.










Font #3 (area 88) This font is thicker. 
Compare '3' and 'R' with those on area 93 table - different, aren't they?










:nuts:


----------



## snowman159

brisavoine said:


> Contrary to what most people expected, the Parisians haven't chosen provincial regional logos (people are free to choose the logo of whatever region they feel sentimally closer to).


Then why is the Bretagne, 44 plate illegal? 
Or do you have to choose a département in that region as well? (e.g. 75 and a Bouches-du-Rhone logo would be impossible?)


----------



## brisavoine

snowman159 said:


> Then why is the Bretagne, 44 plate illegal?
> Or do you have to choose a département in that region as well? (e.g. 75 and a Bouches-du-Rhone logo would be impossible?)


Yes, you have to choose a department number from that region. Combinations of a department and a region within which the department is not located are impossible.

By the way there is no Bouches-du-Rhône logo. The logos are regional, not departmental. So in that case the logo is the Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur logo.


----------



## brisavoine

The new licence plates in Abidjan, Côte d'Ivoire. Abidjan has grown so much since the end of the 1990s that it is ressembling more and more Lagos. Both are built around a lagoon actually.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Bad combinations, license plates are the best when their combinations are easy to remember.


----------



## snowman159

ChrisZwolle said:


> Bad combinations, license plates are the best when their combinations are easy to remember.


That depends on your point of view. I don't mind at all if my plate number is hard to remember.


----------



## Federicoft

Notice how they use both O's and Q's. Not very smart if you ask me.


----------



## Palance

Yeterday, I saw a new French plate in red! As far as I could see, underneath the departemetncode, the number "09" was put there. Could that be a kind of exportplate?


----------



## brisavoine

Here are pictures of the oldest French licence plates. France was the first country in the world to introduce licence plates in 1893 (the Prefecture of Police in Paris made it mandatory for motor vehicles to have a metal plaque on the left side of the car with the name of the owner, his address, and an authorization number). It is, however, only in 1901 that a national system of front and rear licence plates as we know it today was put in place (it started precisely on September 10, 1901, the very first licence plate system in the world). Italy and Belgium copied the system in 1902, then the UK and Germany followed suit the following years.

At the time, there were no department numbers. There were letters corresponding to registration regions. Marseille region (letter M) included the Algerian departments as well as the Tunisian protectorate. Greater Paris (the Seine department) was divided into 5 letters. Some new letters were added in 1904 (for exemple letter V was added for the Marseille region).

Here is how France was divided:









Here is the first page of the letter sent on September 11, 1901 by the Minister of Public Works to all the prefects of France informing them of the introduction of a nation-wide system of licence plates:









Licence plates from Greater Paris (letters E, G, I, U, X), with the date each photo was taken:
(May 1903)









(October 1905)









(April 1912)









(May 1909)









Marseille region:
(May 1912)









(July 1904)









Toulouse region (August 1902):









Bordeaux region (licence plate from 1914):









Saint-Etienne region (which includes Lyon):
(1904)









(1911)










Poitiers region:
(1902)









(1908)









Le Mans region:
(1902)









(1906; we're definitely in Brittany here)









(1908)









A new registration region was created for Alsace when Alsace returned to France at the end of 1918. It was given letter J (letter S, standing for Strasbourg, was already used by the Saint-Etienne/Lyon region).

Strasbourg (Alsace) region:
(1926)









(1927)









The oldest licence plates are still valid today if you own a car that has not been re-registered since the 1920s. I wonder if the speed radars can read them...


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

Palance said:


> Yeterday, I saw a new French plate in red! As far as I could see, underneath the departemetncode, the number "09" was put there. Could that be a kind of exportplate?


That was a temporary plate. 09 is the year part of the expiry date, and the number above it s the month, not the _département_.


----------



## Qtya

One from Hungary...


----------



## pijanec

Majestic said:


> Moroccan plates I spotted today in Słupsk. This is insane.


Shouldn't legally there be a sticker with a country code?


----------



## havaska

Does anyone know how the European size for registration plates came about? Did everyone agree to it a while ago, or did it just happen?


----------



## julesstoop

Knowing Europe it took about 10 years and more than a handful of public servants - fully occupied with this matter - to make it happen..


----------



## Slagathor

Thermo said:


> The new Belgian license plate (will be introduced as from 2010):


Christ, why did you have to go German on us? hno:


----------



## hix

ChrisZwolle said:


> V = Vlaanderen?


I don't think so. As far as I know there are no plans to regionalise the number plates.


----------



## Slagathor

havaska said:


> Does anyone know how the European size for registration plates came about? Did everyone agree to it a while ago, or did it just happen?


The common EU format was introduced by Council Regulation (EC) No 2411/98 of 3 November 1998 and entered into force on the 11 November 1998. 
It was based on a model registration plate which several member states had introduced earlier: Ireland in 1991, Portugal in 1992 and Germany in 1994.

The EU format is optional in Finland, Sweden, Cyprus and the United Kingdom. Denmark will implement the common format by 2010.

Interesting fact: as of 2009, black-on-yellow license plates are optional in France and expected to fade out. That means the Netherlands and Luxembourg are the only two nations (who fully participate in this regulation) who continue to use black-on-yellow license plates.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

How about Israel? Their license plate have similar country codes like in the EU, and are also black-on-yellow? Did they also implement those license plate regulations?


----------



## Slagathor

Israel is an odd case. As far as I know, they haven't adopted any EU standards officially. It depends on the car you drive. Much like in Holland, if you import an American car, you can get an American sized plate.

Israel uses a "European standard plate" (bottom right) and an "American standard plate" (bottom left) - I'm not sure what factors determine who gets what. Like I said, I assume it's the type of car you buy.


----------



## Buddy Holly

shpirtkosova said:


> This is the current Kosovo registration plates :


These are the new plates, which keep the same old design but have a different, much better font.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

Slagathor said:


> Interesting fact: as of 2009, black-on-yellow license plates are optional in France and expected to fade out.


Yellow plates are not allowed for numbers in the new French system.


----------



## havaska

Slagathor said:


> The common EU format was introduced by Council Regulation (EC) No 2411/98 of 3 November 1998 and entered into force on the 11 November 1998.
> It was based on a model registration plate which several member states had introduced earlier: Ireland in 1991, Portugal in 1992 and Germany in 1994.
> 
> The EU format is optional in Finland, Sweden, Cyprus and the United Kingdom. Denmark will implement the common format by 2010.
> 
> Interesting fact: as of 2009, black-on-yellow license plates are optional in France and expected to fade out. That means the Netherlands and Luxembourg are the only two nations (who fully participate in this regulation) who continue to use black-on-yellow license plates.


I know about that, but that doesn't explain where the _size_ came from, I'm pretty sure the current size has been around for a lot longer than that!

Also, UK uses yellow plates on the rear although the Euroband is optional. I'm pretty sure that every licence plate in Gibraltar has the euroband on it with GBZ and their rear plates are yellow too AND it's part of the EU.


----------



## Thermo

Slagathor said:


> Christ, why did you have to go German on us? hno:


Thank God. Yellow plates totally ruin a car.


----------



## Slagathor

Thermo said:


> Thank God. Yellow plates totally ruin a car.


Correction: _European_ plates totally ruin a car. Especially that one at the front. Why do they have to be so huge?

And anyway, the very least you could have done was honor the Benelux pact by adopting a yellow plate like the Dutchies and the Luxers. Or stick with red on white if you must. But not black on white, it's so boring


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Slagathor said:


> Correction: _European_ plates totally ruin a car. Especially that one at the front. Why do they have to be so huge?


To get a good picture of it, so they can fine you easier. :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Nice car plate from Zielona Góra county.


----------



## Occit

VENEZUELA:


----------



## abdeka

ALGERIA :
































Special pates




























New car plate


----------



## Verso

^^ Once I saw a bus with Algerian plates on the French A6 between Dijon and Lyon.


----------



## PLH

The style of the plates won't let you forget about colonnial times.


----------



## abdeka

Verso said:


> ^^ Once I saw a bus with Algerian plates on the French A6 between Dijon and Lyon.


It is possible. I saw cars with Algerian plates between Paris and Marseille several times during holidays.


----------



## abdeka

PLH said:


> The style of the plates won't let you forget about colonnial times.


I don't see the likeness with the French plates


----------



## Rusonaldo

Some license plate from my trip in Balkan

BIH 










Albania










Kosowo


----------



## GregfromAustria

Crazy :nuts: a Kosovo plate with an italy sticker!


----------



## Guest

126 on 126p


----------



## shpirtkosova

GregfromAustria said:


> Crazy :nuts: a Kosovo plate with an italy sticker!


Yes, they sometimes dont take imported car's stickers and it can get quite annoying.


----------



## Ban.BL

new BiH plates


----------



## BND

^^ German font?


----------



## Ban.BL

yes


----------



## Verso

It looks very.. err.. "European"?


----------



## marc.libano

Slaoui said:


> Moroccan plates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A special plate


In the last pic the plate is from Dubai (It's written in Arabic beside the numbers ) lool


----------



## Timon91

Verso said:


> It looks very.. err.. "European"?


Isn't there some EU law saying that every member should have a white background with a black font license plate? I know that BiH is no EU member (yet), but could it be true that they are anticipating on the future with this new license plate?


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

Timon91 said:


> Isn't there some EU law saying that every member should have a white background with a black font license plate?


If there were such a law, the UK, the Netherlands and Luxembourg would all be in breach of it. In any case, the old Bosnian plates have black text on a white background. As did the first post-independence plates. And the Yugoslav plates.


----------



## Mr_Dru

Ban.BL said:


> new BiH plates


What does *BIH* litterly means?

And can you explain me what the combination means? *K75-0-196*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

BIH = Bosna I Hercegovina (Bosnia and Herzegovina)


----------



## Ban.BL

Mr_Dru said:


> What does *BIH* litterly means?
> 
> And can you explain me what the combination means? *K75-0-196*


Combination has no meaning, Bosnia uses letters that are the same in Latin and Cyrillic script and numbers.


----------



## x-type

yesterday i saw weird danish plate. it was similar to normal one, but first 2 letters were on yellow background. anybody knows what's that about?


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Those are "half business" plates. Danes have normal white plates for personal use (with unbelievably high tax), tax-exempt yellow plates for vehicles intended only for business use and those half-yellow half-white plates for business vehicles permitted for some non-commercial use.


----------



## Timon91

Gag Halfrunt said:


> If there were such a law, the UK, the Netherlands and Luxembourg would all be in breach of it. In any case, the old Bosnian plates have black text on a white background. As did the first post-independence plates. And the Yugoslav plates.


That's right, they are all violating this rule. I'm sure that I've heard sth about this a couple of times on the news.


----------



## x-type

wow, Fuzzy, tnx for quick explanation!


----------



## christos-greece

The Greek license plates have 3 letters on the left and 4 numbers on the right, the newest have the GR at the left... Exambles:
YZZ 0123, or the newest: GR IZZ 0123

Also the first letter or letters indicate the city or town of Greece, few exambles:
*Y*XX 0000, *I*ZZ 0000 (Athens, Attica)
*N*ZZ 0000 (Thessaloniki, Macedonia)
*KM*N 0000 (kalamata, Peloponnese)
*TK*M 0000 (Trikala, Thessaly)


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> BIH = Bosna *I* Hercegovina (Bosnia and Herzegovina)


That "I" ("and") should be small though (Bosna i Hercegovina).


----------



## Ban.BL

Y athens? why?


----------



## Slaoui

ChrisZwolle said:


> You guys are really selective in choosing cars to show
> 
> Now it looks like Algeria and Morocco only have top-end cars on the streets


For Morocco it's real but not for algeria, they don't have a lot of luxurious cars...

Some others :




























The last number depend of your city... if you live in Casa it's 6 and for Rabat it's 1 for example !


----------



## superchan7

Wow, I really like the new French plates with the district in its own little blue area.

Also not too impressed with the selection of exotic cars for some people to show their country's "vehicle plates."

Hong Kong, front









Hong Kong, rear









For such a small place, there are no geographical indicators. Letter prefixes and numbers progress over time and is currently at "NY." People often pay extra to reserve older registration marks that have opened up, so that they can at least pick a number that they like. This is why you see newer cars like the Estima that is registered all the way back at "GX."

Certain letter prefixes are reserved for government (AM, A, F) and military (ZG). Commercial vehicles and buses share in the same system with private cars and have no special letter indications.

Depending on the mounting space of the car, the plate may have one or two lines to display. European cars tend to have one-line plates and Japanese cars tend towards two-lines. As my pictures clearly show, exceptions are everywhere.


----------



## x-type

why is Thessaloniki "N" and Athina "Y,I"??


----------



## x-type

superchan7 said:


> Also not too impressed with the selection of exotic cars for some people to show their country's "vehicle plates."


neither am i, and i share antypathy about it with you


----------



## Buddy Holly

Verso said:


> That "I" ("and") should be small though (Bosna i Hercegovina).


Country codes don't contain small letters.


----------



## christos-greece

x-type said:


> why is Thessaloniki "N" and Athina "Y,I"??


The is a reason why the choose "Y" or "I" for Athens and "N" for Thessaloniki
About Athens: they are many plate licenses from Greek towns like Sparti (Sparta) *AK*Z 0000, Aegion *AI*Z 0000 and Argos *AP*Z 0000 with the "A" letter in front. Almost the same about Thessaloniki...


----------



## x-type

but why haven't they chosen combinations with "A" for Athina or "T" for Thessaloniki?!


----------



## Verso

Buddy Holly said:


> Country codes don't contain small letters.


"I" in "Bosna *i* Hercegovina" is small, not in "BIH".


----------



## Buddy Holly

I know that, but my point was that it has to be I in the license plate because it's the ISO code of BiH.


----------



## Verso

No need to make such a point, as I didn't say otherwise anyway.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Actually you did. Now let's move on.


----------



## Cicerón

I've seen some new French plates in person and, IMO, they look worse. The logos are too small to see them properly from a distance and have too many colors. The Italian system seems better to me, except maybe those special regions that include their logo :dunno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, those logos are not recognizable unless you drive bumper to bumper, I've seen a few too, and they're not legible.


----------



## Verso

Buddy Holly said:


> Actually you did.


O RLY?


Verso said:


> ChrisZwolle said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIH = Bosna *I* Hercegovina (Bosnia and Herzegovina)
> 
> 
> 
> That "I" ("and") should be small though (Bosna i Hercegovina).
Click to expand...




Verso said:


> "I" in "Bosna *i* Hercegovina" is small, not in "BIH".


You're really obsessed with me. Stop trolling finally, find yourself a gf/bf and please don't ever quote me again, cause I'll ignore you anyway. G'night.


----------



## christos-greece

x-type said:


> but why haven't they chosen combinations with "A" for Athina or "T" for Thessaloniki?!


I dont know why really :dunno:


----------



## brisavoine

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yeah, those logos are not recognizable unless you drive bumper to bumper, I've seen a few too, and they're not legible.


Depends which one. The Greater Paris logo is quite recognizable. Other regions have chosen their region flags, and they are not very recognizable on the licence plates, except a few exceptions like Britanny and Corsica. They should have used logos instead of region flags.


----------



## christos-greece

Couple photos with few of the Greek licence plates, newest and oldest:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

New Bosnian plate:


----------



## Verso

^^ I haven't seen it yet; not many Bosnian plates in Slovenia lately.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I saw some BIH plates in Slovenia, but mostly trucks.


----------



## Verso

I'll have to pay a visit to our Bosnian neighborhood. :lol:


----------



## Ban.BL

Verso said:


> ^^ I haven't seen it yet; not many Bosnian plates in Slovenia lately.


we don´t like you :lol:
i saw lot of BH plates in Slovenia, mostly on highways


----------



## Nikolaj

For Your info - first Danish EU-registration plates were issued yesterday


http://www.vejleamtsfolkeblad.dk/artikel/166148:Billund--Kim-fik-den-foerste-EU-plade


----------



## Verso

^^ You have my dad's name; I hope you're not him. :lol:


----------



## PLH

You don't like your father? :hilarious


----------



## LtBk

I bet FREKI is pissed.


----------



## Verso

PLH said:


> You don't like your father? :hilarious


No, I just wouldn't want him to browse the same forum. :lol:


----------



## Gareth

LtBk said:


> I bet FREKI is pissed.


Yeah.  

The thing is though, I find the Euro band way too boring and uniform. I think EU countries should be allowed to have a national symbol/design, so long as the country ID is clearly in place. I mean, US states have their own designs and it's much more interesting. Maybe something like this...


----------



## Verso

^^ Then you wouldn't know, if it's an EU plate. But then again, it's your own fault, if you don't know EU members. But flags or coats of arms are allowed in the rest of the plate.


----------



## Gareth

I don't think it matters whether the casual observer knows if it's an EU plate or not. Police and authorities who may want to identify the vehicle only really need the country code.


----------



## Mr_Dru

Gareth said:


> Yeah.
> 
> The thing is though, I find the Euro band way too boring and uniform. I think EU countries should be allowed to have a national symbol/design, so long as the country ID is clearly in place. I mean, US states have their own designs and it's much more interesting. Maybe something like this...


Then I prefer this, Eurostyle with Danish identity 










Just the way the French and Italian do it as wel to have an 2nd Euroband with a citycode or department code.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ From those Denmark plates, which of those are the official, or better using now?


----------



## Gareth

None. We mocked them up. The official one is that standard Euro flag one.


----------



## christos-greece

Gareth said:


> None. We mocked them up. The official one is that standard Euro flag one.


Like the last photo ^^ except of the Danish identity?


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

^^ Here you have the whole package. There is some holographic silver strip between the euroband and the number, as in the photo somewhere up this topic.

Of course the plates without the euroband are still issued, and as of this day they are a absolute majority (i've seen only two euroband plates on the street)

What is interesting, it seems that they are reusing the old combinations - both euroband plates i've seen begin with 'A', while the old ones run up to letter 'Z' (the letters are issued more or less alphabetically without any indication of the place of registration)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

tax.dk


----------



## IceCheese

Gareth said:


> Yeah.
> 
> The thing is though, I find the Euro band way too boring and uniform. I think EU countries should be allowed to have a national symbol/design, so long as the country ID is clearly in place. I mean, US states have their own designs and it's much more interesting. Maybe something like this...


Like we have :dunno:


----------



## LtBk

Where in Europe(aside from Denmark) can you see many cars with Danish license plates?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I see them from time to time in the Netherlands. You can obviously spot them on the German and Swedish border regions, but I also spotted a lot of Danes in the Alps.

However, Denmark contains only 1% of the EU population, so you see other countries more often, especially Polish, German, French and British plates. I saw a British family in my local supermarket today


----------



## ChrisZwolle

christos-greece said:


> How often do you see cars with Greek plates in Netherlands?


 I haven't seen Greek cars yet, but I do see a Greek truck a few times per year.


----------



## snowman159

^^

Even in Austria and Italy, I can't remember seeing Greek cars more than once or maybe twice. Trucks are more common, though.


----------



## Verso

I see a couple of Greek cars a year here, and I remember that red car was from Greece.


----------



## x-type

i saw about 8, maybe 10 greek cars this year in HR/SLO/A


----------



## Ban.BL

i saw it in Bosnia, Austria and in Croatia


----------



## christos-greece

ChrisZwolle said:


> I haven't seen Greek cars yet, but I do see a Greek truck a few times per year.





snowman159 said:


> ^^
> 
> Even in Austria and Italy, I can't remember seeing Greek cars more than once or maybe twice. Trucks are more common, though.


Tracks are very common indeed; they exporting/move various products from Greece to all Europe...


----------



## Thermo

Thermo said:


> At least for one more year... as from july 2010 we make the switch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (already in use on policecars)


Breaking news: the proposal by the trasport minister to change the license plates was blocked in parliament. Several parties don't want the proposed white/black colors and want to maintain the 'Belgian' white/red. 

There are also many (online) petitions to 'keep our license plate Belgian', stating that there are already too many countries with black and white. Also these plates are considered to be "too Eastern European". :tongue3: 

Conclusion: we'll probably maintain our red and white license plate, but switch to the EU format. So this'll probably become our new official plate:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Thermo said:


> There are also many (online) petitions to 'keep our license plate Belgian', stating that there are already too many countries with black and white. Also these plates are considered to be "too Eastern European". :tongue3:


Hmm, I don't see too many parallels with Russian, Belorussian or Ukrainian plates to be honest.


----------



## BND

^^ at least it will be similar to the Hungarian plates for slow vehicles:


----------



## Shqiptario

Albania


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

*Slovakia*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I spotted the new Danish plates for the first time in the Netherlands, in a parking garage in my city. DK eurostyle.


----------



## Ni3lS

Here in Colorado you have all different kinds of license plates. There are for example license plates for army veterans, people who like skiing, navy, airforce etc. 

I also saw pink ribbon, pioneers, mountain division and respect life. The regular ones are with white mountains and green letters. I think the pioneers one is yellow, pink ribbon is pink, airforce is blue, army is red and I also saw purple license plates.


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> I spotted the new Danish plates for the first time in the Netherlands, in a parking garage in my city. DK eurostyle.


It'll probably take me at least a year to spot one; I haven't even seen the new Bosnian plate. :lol:


----------



## Timon91

I saw a car from San Marino last week....in Enschede. I've never seen one before, I wonder what he was doing there


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I have also noticed a San Marino plate in Athens, that guy/girl has parked that car in the same area at least for 2 weeks...


----------



## xzmattzx

I guess this is the place to ask questions about license plates, so I'm going to ask my question in here.

Does anyone know the difference between "regular" Mexican license plates and "Fronteriza" Mexican license plates? For instance, Baja California's "regular" plates have a semi-circular swath of black on yellow, with "Baja California" on it. But the "Fronteriza" plates are the opposite, with a semi-cricular swath of yellow on black, with "Baja California" on it. I've seen both while in San Diego. (I've also seen Fronteriza plates for a couple other estados, and regular plates for a couple other estados.) What are the two plates used for?


----------



## kosovar-nor

Kosovo










This one is the final one according to:
http://www.newkosovareport.com/2009...-to-introduce-new-vehicle-license-plates.html


----------



## Danielk2

ChrisZwolle said:


> I spotted the new Danish plates for the first time in the Netherlands, in a parking garage in my city. DK eurostyle.


Yeah, the United States of Europe sure does suck! hno:
But they do look nicer, with that EU thing, but they should do like: Norway, Faroe Islands, Switzerland, Lithaunia.. etc. Use your own flag instead of kissing the USE's rear so much!

This article: http://www.fyens.dk/article/1370346:Bil--baad--camping--Firmaer-fravaelger-EU-plader (in danish) shows that only 2/3 of the danish companies want USE-plates.. and the rest are afraid of advertising the USE


----------



## 7t

The new version of car plates in Albania (posted by shqiptario) are really nice. They have a good looking font, slightly smaller than the original and are easy to read.


----------



## 7t

Diplomatic plates have a green colored font


----------



## Slaoui

Moroccan plates :



























explications here : http://www.olavsplates.com/morocco.html


----------



## Verso

Slaoui said:


> Moroccan plates :


Is that EU flag a sticker?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It looks like it. Morocco is neither part of the EU nor the council of Europe.


----------



## Mr_Dru

Who was the designer of the Europlate? Before the current Europlates, were there also other Europlates designs? Almost whole Europe use this design now with the bleu band.


----------



## Palance

ChrisZwolle said:


> It looks like it. Morocco is neither part of the EU nor the council of Europe.


I have also seen some Turkish and Croatian plates with the EU-stars on it. And surely such plates exist in more wannabe-EU-countries.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

^^
Oh, I saw EU stickers on some Thai plates, so it is more worldwide trend


----------



## Verso

^ Must've been some European owner. I don't see why Thailand would wanna be in EU.


----------



## Varzuga

New Zealand plate


----------



## x-type

Palance said:


> I have also seen some Turkish and Croatian plates with the EU-stars on it. And surely such plates exist in more wannabe-EU-countries.


some people used to put blue-stripe-stickers, but i haven't seen it for a long time, it was popular some 10 years ago 



Varzuga said:


> New Zealand plate


wow, i had no idea that NZ plates are so pretty! i must say that i have hardly seen better font at plates and so nice shape and form. what is the grey part at the left for?


----------



## Palance

Interesting NZ-plate. I have been there 5 years ago an d only seen plates like this:


----------



## Varzuga

I was in New Zealand last year - 10 % of cars have license plates like in my photo with a blue stripe and 4 stars, other 90 % have standart white plate like on Palance's fotos.


----------



## snowman159

Palance said:


> I have also seen some Turkish and Croatian plates with the EU-stars on it. And surely such plates exist in more wannabe-EU-countries.


Wannabe EU countries may be a bit strong, imho. 

It's obviously someone who's of European origin or has some sort of affinity with Europe. In the US you sometimes see country ovals on cars, for the same reason.


----------



## Stainless

Fuzzy Llama said:


> ^^
> Oh, I saw EU stickers on some Thai plates, so it is more worldwide trend


I saw that on a few cars, they had D (german) in the strip despite the rest of the plate not even being German style, I think they were plastic even though both German and Thai plates are embossed metal.


----------



## KiwiGuy

Those plates with the funny little blue band are Euro style plates are are personalised. Palance, those plates you saw are now being phased out with smaller plates using the style that Varzuga posted. You can also by those Euro style plates with black instead of blue and I have seen a couple of cars with no Euro band at all but same font and plate style.


----------



## soup or man

Arizona


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What kind of plates are these?

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...=IxIxs8rgVKyhUrCySz9EfQ&cbp=12,179.26,,2,17.5

Spotted in Manhattan on street view.


----------



## KiwiGuy

Diplmatic plates from a South American country maybe? New York is home to the United Nations, so it could be a possibility.


----------



## xzmattzx

ChrisZwolle said:


> What kind of plates are these?
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...=IxIxs8rgVKyhUrCySz9EfQ&cbp=12,179.26,,2,17.5
> 
> Spotted in Manhattan on street view.


It could be dealer plates (meaning a car dealer), based on the "DL" on the front. My initial thought was that it's some sort of Florida plate, but I am not sure of it.


----------



## Muttie

ChrisZwolle said:


> It looks like it. Morocco is neither part of the EU nor the council of Europe.


Morocco has personalized plates. A lot of people like to put that "euroband" on their plates. 

Besides, these new bands on the side also have the Moroccan flag with "MA" or "MAROC" on them. Do you still have to put on an ugly sticker on your car if you enter the EU then?


----------



## Cicerón

Muttie said:


> Morocco has personalized plates. A lot of people like to put that "euroband" on their plates.
> 
> Besides, these new bands on the side also have the Moroccan flag with "MA" or "MAROC" on them. Do you still have to put on an ugly sticker on your car if you enter the EU then?


AFAIK, country ovals are the only country distinctive accepted in (almost) every country. Ovals should only display the country code ("MA" for Marocco, "F" for France, "E" for Spain, etc) written in black on a white background. For instance, the Belgian, Spanish or Italians ovals shown in this website are not regular: http://www.olavsplates.com/ovals.html

Eurobands (_real_ Eurobands  ) are only accepted within the EU. That means that I should put an "E" oval if I want to travel to Morocco or anywhere outside the EU. However some countries near the EU (Switzerland, maybe Morocco too) are less restrictive in this matter.


----------



## Verso

Muttie said:


> Morocco has personalized plates. A lot of people like to put that "euroband" on their plates.
> 
> Besides, these new bands on the side also have the Moroccan flag with "MA" or "MAROC" on them. Do you still have to put on an ugly sticker on your car if you enter the EU then?


Yes. Only EU members' plates count, and only new with the blue EU band with stars (not a sticker).


----------



## Muttie

Cicerón said:


> AFAIK, country ovals are the only country distinctive accepted in (almost) every country. Ovals should only display the country code ("MA" for Marocco, "F" for France, "E" for Spain, etc) written in black on a white background. For instance, the Belgian, Spanish or Italians ovals shown in this website are not regular: http://www.olavsplates.com/ovals.html
> 
> Eurobands (_real_ Eurobands  ) are only accepted within the EU. That means that I should put an "E" oval if I want to travel to Morocco or anywhere outside the EU. However some countries near the EU (Switzerland, maybe Morocco too) are less restrictive in this matter.


I know for a fact that you do not need a sticker (as a European) in Morocco. The euroband is enough for that matter, thats why i asked (wether it was vice verca).

Thanks for the info  (And you too Verso!)


----------



## xzmattzx

My state was the first place in the world to make a license plate that honors license plates:


----------



## 1000city

Slovak border is only 100 km from Katowice, but I've seen none of these before: [URL="







[/URL] 

Not a regular plate I presume?


----------



## DanielFigFoz

^^ Looks like a motorcycle plate or a plate for American sized registration-plate space.


----------



## 1000city

I think it's temporary or some other special, cause regular SK plates - I see them often - are black on white.


----------



## 1000city

HD said:


> you mean like this one?
> 
> http://www.occ.ch/versicherungen/kzkz.jpg
> 
> they're short term plates. it's illegal to drive with them outside germany though (because of insurance issues).
> 
> if you go abroad you need the red ones...
> http://dic.academic.ru/pictures/dewiki/82/Red_Plate_Germany.jpg


There's a sentence of European Commission about such special plates of EU members saying that vehicle with them is street legal all across EU. It means, that taveling a car with "kurzzeitkennzeichen" (those with yellow stripe) is allowed in other EU countries despite the car isn't actually registered. But EU law is one thing, local practice is another and it's very possible to get into troubles doing so, as policeman "always knows better" :bash:

Actual german export plates (neccessary if You want to drive the car outside UE) are black on white with red stripe instead of yellow, not the red on white and no stripe like those You've shown.



Timon91 said:


> Isn't there some EU law saying that every member should have a white background with a black font license plate? I know that BiH is no EU member (yet), but could it be true that they are anticipating on the future with this new license plate?


Not exactly. The EU law approves black on white and/or black on yellow plates.


----------



## 1000city

xzmattzx said:


> I guess this is the place to ask questions about license plates, so I'm going to ask my question in here.
> 
> Does anyone know the difference between "regular" Mexican license plates and "Fronteriza" Mexican license plates? For instance, Baja California's "regular" plates have a semi-circular swath of black on yellow, with "Baja California" on it. But the "Fronteriza" plates are the opposite, with a semi-cricular swath of yellow on black, with "Baja California" on it. I've seen both while in San Diego. (I've also seen Fronteriza plates for a couple other estados, and regular plates for a couple other estados.) What are the two plates used for?


It's been discussed here quite a time ago - AFAIR "fronteriza" plated cars are not allowed to go into Mexico more than xx - miles from Mex-US border, as they are taxed in some other way. At least that's what I remember 



Varzuga said:


> New Zealand plate


I like its look (I'd just add some space dividing letters from digits) and idea. I see no sense in city/county/province related plates. Vehicle should get lifetime registration number (like in The Netherlands, UK or Belgium) with place for (mandatory or not - it's a thing to discuss) local coat of arms sticker (like the gray space on NZ plates). That would help saving money and the enviroment 

ABC 123 gives nearly 14 mio. combinations, ABC 12D gives 32 mio. - I'd like to see such scheme in Poland.


----------



## dubart

^^I'd say it's a Chrysler logo on that grey space, not a local coat of arms...


----------



## Verso

^^ Yes, it's the Chrysler logo, of course, but this's also an option (a fern):


----------



## Verso




----------



## zsimi80

*Hungarian* motorcycle license plate 1946-48











Boring, letters and numbers don't mean anything, since 2004:











We don't use the whole Hungarian alphabet, I don't know why


----------



## pijanec

My photo:









Anyone will guess this one? A country itself is not part of EU but all of its neighbours are.


----------



## Verso

^^ Are you sure about this? "All of its neighbours"? Meaning at least 3 neighbours? Do maritime borders count?


----------



## pijanec

Yes, maritime borders count (but there are disputes about those). "All of its neigbhours" means any number of neighbours. Actually there are more neighbours but they all belong to one country.


----------



## Verso

Dominica.


----------



## pijanec

:applause::applause:

I should have make it harder for you. :nuts:


----------



## Verso

pijanec said:


> Yes, maritime borders count (but there are disputes about those). "All of its neigbhours" means any number of neighbours. Actually there are more neighbours but they all belong to one country.


Aha, you edited this post. I was just gonna say it actually only borders (on sea) 1 country (France), not "2 or more" (Guadeloupe, Martinique), but I didn't even notice it myself. The Carribean is one big mess. I know all countries, but have no idea where they lie, so I first checked the Isle of Man and the Channel Islands.


----------



## pijanec

Optionally, we could also include Venezuela as a neighbour. But they hasn't signed International Law Of The Sea treaty which would classify their "island" as only a rock (there are disputes about it anyway) and a rock can't have an economic zone/sea space by rules of that treaty.

Venezuelan view of the maritime borders:


----------



## KiwiGuy

Verso said:


>


I would very much like to see these become the standard plate in NZ. I feel that the plates we currently have which are Australian sized but have these letters.

Do you like our plate style, Verso? Some people claimed that NZ had copied the German font, but I think it's original.


----------



## pijanec

^^I think it is great. "NZ" on black background is even better than on blue background. Font is also nice.


----------



## Verso

KiwiGuy said:


> Do you like our plate style, Verso? Some people claimed that NZ had copied the German font, but I think it's original.


I love it, and it's original too (black and wider-than-EU strip).



pijanec said:


> Optionally, we could also include Venezuela as a neighbour. But they hasn't signed International Law Of The Sea treaty which would classify their "island" as only a rock (there are disputes about it anyway) and a rock can't have an economic zone/sea space by rules of that treaty.
> 
> Venezuelan view of the maritime borders:


Btw, Dominica only has territorial access to international waters thanks to France, which gave up part of its sea (I found that out because of the Slovenian-Croatian dispute ).


----------



## Ban.BL

serbia


lindenthaler said:


> ^^ i screenovi iz emisije


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Nice, very nice. I like the use of cyrillic - in this way it doesn't conflict with international law and it makes people happy. I assume that the blue ones are police plates, for internal use only?


----------



## Ban.BL

^^yes blue are police


----------



## Palance

Blue plates are policeplates, indeed (it shows the letter "P").

The use of cyrillic surprises me, since Serbia did not use them since communist Yugoslavia and during/after the war. Neighbouring Republika Srpska has used cyrillic-only plates during the war for some years. 

I like the style anyway.


----------



## Gareth

Verso said:


> ^^ Yes, it's the Chrysler logo, of course, but this's also an option (a fern):


That's what EU license plates should look like, having their own distinct emblems, rather than just the EU flag, which is boring.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

^^ It's the country's fault that the plate is boring. There is plenty space for various emblems, on the right (France) or in the centre (Slovakia, Austria, Germany). No need to change the universal Euroband.


----------



## Gareth

^^ There's no need to have an identical 'Euroband' in the first place.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No? Then you need a big fat oval country code on your bumper


----------



## Danielk2

I like the big fat oval stickers. Now that even we danes have EU-plates, all plates are identical. But whoever decided that EU should be created, knew it had to happen sometime.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

^^ But you realize, that if you remove the band from every EU plate you still end with a bunch of "identical" plates?
(and you know that there is no two identical plates in a whole EU, and you can easily tell the place of registration from the distance which allow you to clearly read the number. If you are telling me that a Spanish plate look exactly the same to you than a Slovak one...) 

And nobody forbids using big fat oval stickers. You can have ten of them.



> There's no need to have an identical 'Euroband' in the first place


Of course there is. There are many reasons, beginning of the sole fact that cars registered whithin EU has different rights in some countries (especially concerning long-term stay), through the need to represent the Union in outside world, finishing with the simple thing that many people do not realise which countries are in EU and which are not (really, I crossed Swiss border in a car with old Polish plates without stars and they wanted me to wait in non-EU lane). Is the 2x2cm on a piece of aluminium bolted to your car THAT big deal for EU-sceptics? The Union exists, get over it.


----------



## PLH

ChrisZwolle said:


> No? Then you need a big fat oval country code on your bumper


Germans love them  

But they often have a nice font, while most PL ovals suck.


----------



## Timon91

In fact, the NL-sticker on our Prius, which we needed for Croatia, looks quite good


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, it tells people to use some extra distance. I mean, Prius + NL, that gotta mean problems


----------



## Timon91

Exactly, we got the entire Tauerntunnel for ourselves


----------



## zsimi80

I like these serbian plates. Hunganian is so boring


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Hungarian plates are very similar to the Swedish plates, same layout and combinations. I always have a hard time to distinguish between the two unless I'm really close.


----------



## BND

^^ with the introduction of euroband, Hungarian and Lithuanian plates look totally the same


----------



## Ban.BL

lot of them look the same:

Finland, Sweden, Hungary, Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Poland,


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

^^ You must be joking.
Finnish plates totally stand out because of the unique font and different dimensions.
Latvian uses a numbering scheme which you can spot from a mile. So does Estonia.
Swedes have a big sticker in the middle, and you can easily spot a Swede because every one of them drive a Volvo 

There is slight problem with Hungary - Lithuania issue, but anything else creates no problem.


----------



## Ban.BL

^^
Yes very different.... all unique


----------



## dubart

Why did Finland change *SF* into *FIN*?


----------



## zsimi80




----------



## Danielk2

I can easily see the similarities of the EU-plates. the only difference between a SE, H, LT or FIN-plate is the font. They have the same euroband and the same number of letters and digits.


----------



## Palance

dubart said:


> Why did Finland change *SF* into *FIN*?


FIN is more recognisable than SF (Suomi Finland). This change has already been made quite some years ago.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I remember trucks with SF ovals though. It hasn't been that long ago. Probably around 2000? 

That said, did Serbian vehicles have a SCG (Serbia-Crna Gora) oval? I can't really remember, but Serbian cars/trucks weren't as common on the roads as they are today.


----------



## Vrachar

ChrisZwolle said:


> That said, did Serbian vehicles have a SCG (Serbia-Crna Gora) oval? I can't really remember, but Serbian cars/trucks weren't as common on the roads as they are today.


It's SRB today.  SCG was till 2006.


----------



## xanpo_pegna

*Great Pic's about colombia plates*

Great Pic's about colombia plates



Aireos said:


> _*Colombia:*_
> 
> *Yellow plate:* Private vehicles.
> *White plate:* Public service vehicles.
> *Blue plate:* Diplomatic vehicles.
> *Green plate:* Special uses vehicles.
> *Red plate:* Cranes and special uses vehicles.
> 
> Some pics -The cars pics are mine - :
> 
> *White plate (public service):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yellow plate (private cars):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Blue plate (Diplomatic):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Green plate (Cargo Vehicles):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Red plate (Special authorization):*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Why Colombian plates, have different colours (red, blue instead of the yellow)? Except of white plates which they are only for taxi (from those photos)


----------



## x-type

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Why Colombian plates, have different colours (red, blue instead of the yellow)? Except of white plates which they are only for taxi (from those photos)


but he has explained everything in his post :dunno: can't you read?

btw, i am surprised with totaly european styled cars in Colombia


----------



## Stainless

^^^ I think it looks untidy when there is space for a wide European size plate but there is an American size one there. Are most cars imported from a country with wider plates? I am suprised car dealers don't do what they do in Belgium and fill the space with ugly dealership advertising.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

x-type said:


> btw, i am surprised with totaly european styled cars in Colombia


Brazil seems to be full of European cars as well. Dunno why the Americans don't sell there.


----------



## BND

^^ Renault, Peugeot and Fiat is strong in South-America, while these cars are uncommon in the North. On the other hand, Brazilian Chevrolet and Ford models are based mostly on European models, not on those sold in the US.

This is for example Chevrolet Montana, made in Brazil:









actually an Opel Corsa pick-up


----------



## DanielFigFoz

South America in general seems to be a mix of American and European cars


----------



## Ayceman

*Romania*

Older variant (no euroband) - note: TM=Timiș county:










Euroband version - note: B=Bucharest municipality - we should start seeing licenses with 3 numbers for Bucharest as the combinations are almost dried up:


----------



## darko06

*Similarity between the new Serbian and recent Croatian plates*

Except the font, the new Serbian license plates are very similar to the recent Croatian plates.
















Of course, Croatian plates still doesn't have the "european" blue field on the far left (but they will have it from the beginning of 2012, or 2013). Another missing part is town acronyme in Cyrillic below the state coat.


----------



## darko06

*Similarity between the Montenegrin and Croatian plates*

Here are the recent Montenegrin license plates. The font is different, but the style is the same.








Of course, legal Montenegrin script is Latin, so there is no need for Cyrillic town acronyme.
Remark: ordinary combination is the same as Croatian. Pictured plate is personalized, therefore the custom combination of letters and numbers.


----------



## darko06

*Close similarity between the Macedonian and Croatian plates*

Here is the picture of Macedonian license plates. They are quite the same as Croatian (in fact, they are manufactured in Croatia), but instead the coat there is town acronyme and letter designation in Cyrillic script. Those plates are symetrical, i.e. on them there is no place on the far left for the blue "european" field.








P.S. In Croatia SK=Sisak, in Macedonia SK=Skopje. So on A3 near Kutina and Popovača you must be very cautious not to mislead a Croatian for a Macedonian truck.


----------



## darko06

And of course, Bosnian plates are derived from Croatian diplomatic plates:
















Kosovo plates too are derived from Croatian diplomatic plates:


----------



## darko06

Kosovo plates have the "Croatian" font, because they are manufactured in Croatia too.
Source of photographs: http://www.olavsplates.com/
To conclude, all countries of former Yugoslavia except Slovenia have license plates which are derived from Croatian civil or diplomatic license plates.


----------



## MACTMEISTER

Colombian license plates throughout the time:


----------



## Ban.BL

darko06 said:


> And of course, Bosnian plates are derived from Croatian diplomatic plates:
> 
> Kosovo plates too are derived from Croatian diplomatic plates:


BS....

Kosovo plates are derived from Bosnian, same as Kosovo flag is derived from Bosnian, because same administration made them. Bosnian are like that because they had to find solution that is neutral for three sides in Bosnia and that uses same letters in Cyrillic and Latin script. 

And all other similarity with Croatian are like that because they all had same background in Yugoslavian licence plates... two letters for town and rest numbers (they started to use letters because it is practical, there is more combination) 
BTW why didnt you write that Slovenians also copied Croatian plates? Or all others include Croatia copied it from Slovenia and Slovenia copied it from Austria? 

And how come that Slovenia didnt copy Croatia? Because Croatia copied Slovenia? 
You are confusing me.


----------



## Gareth

ChrisZwolle said:


> No? Then you need a big fat oval country code on your bumper


That wasn't my point. The band design should be unique to the country.


----------



## mopc

ChrisZwolle said:


> Brazil seems to be full of European cars as well. Dunno why the Americans don't sell there.


GM (as Chevrolet) and Ford have always had a strong presence here, and manifacture cars here since the 1960s. But they have usually no similarity to American models, they are Brazilian/ European designs for the most part.

American-style cars are too large and gas-guzzling for Brazilians, besides, for Brazilian taste, the average American car looks it's for old people, to archaic in design (they call them "funeral cars" here or "Adams family cars").



Chevrolet Opala, 1968 (adapted from the German Opel Rekord, the Brazilian version was far more beautiful IMO):









With the old license plate, yellow and of the CC-1111 type


Or a 1967 Ford Corcel, not even remotely related to any other Ford in human history:









Already with the new license plate!

And the Corcel Mark II, 1977:









New license plates with three consonants CCC-1111 and white background

Here is a Ford Corcel Mark II with a non-Brazilian licence plate, anyone knows what country that is???? I didn't know Brazil exported the Corcel:











Ford attempted to introduce a more "youthful" American style car in Brazil in 1973 on a level above the Corcel and started producing the Maverick:










Due to high fuel consumption and substandard engine, it flopped very bad.


----------



## mopc

By the way, I just searched the whole thread and found no pics of Brazilian license plates, so here is some more info, as I try to gather pictures etc:


Typical license plates in Brazil are grey background / black fonts, with two-letter state acronym / city on top, three letters as prefix and four digits. They apply to the entire nation and all 26 states, no variation in color or decoration is allowed in normal personal cars:










The current standard was implemented by 1990, replacing the old yellow background, two-letter plates I saw when I was a kid:










Other colors are used for special use vehicles:

TAXI, BUS= white font, red background:










Historical Car Plates, with black background and grey font:









Brazilian Volkswagen Fusca










Brazilian Volkswagen Karman Ghia TC


Diplomatic car plates still retain the two-letter prefix, white font and blue background:


----------



## Leozão

mopc said:


> Here is a Ford Corcel Mark II with a non-Brazilian licence plate, anyone knows what country that is???? I didn't know Brazil exported the Corcel:


It's a license plate from Chile. I think that Brazil exported Corcel for some South American countries like Argentina, Chile, Uruguay, etc...


----------



## eucitizen

1000city said:


> Slovak border is only 100 km from Katowice, but I've seen none of these before: [URL="
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Not a regular plate I presume?


It is an export plate. Probably a pole bought the car in Slovakia. 

Btw did someone notice that on central-european motorways you see many german paltes with the yellow band on the right? They are no export plate, the red ones are, so they illegally use these plates when exporting the cars.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Not only central Europe, I see them in the Netherlands frequently too.


----------



## SIMSI

Tanzania









Zanzibar


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

*Military Counter-intelligence Service / Military Intelligence Service* car (HMA K*** plates).


----------



## christos-greece

I see many Poland plates in Greece, and especially in Athens...


----------



## Piotrek_409

tb808 said:


> *Military Counter-intelligence Service / Military Intelligence Service* car (HMA K*** plates).


It is so weird that in my country military counter intelligence service (which in normal country should be a so calles *secret* service) has such a license plates system :nuts:. 

Do you know which types of number has anti-corruption bureau - CBA?


----------



## Guest

CBA has plates started with HA (HAA A001 for example) but nobody has seen them.









Two individual plates.


----------



## CardinalXiminez

ChrisZwolle said:


> What kind of plates are these?
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...=IxIxs8rgVKyhUrCySz9EfQ&cbp=12,179.26,,2,17.5
> 
> Spotted in Manhattan on street view.


Got them:









(taken from Canplates)

It's a Ontario diplomatic plate. By shape and typeface it looked like an Ontario plate to me, but red; so I checked it out. Ottawa, the Canadian capital, is in Ontario, so naturally most diplomatic plates are issued there.


----------



## Guest

Tax audit office plates (started with HS).


----------



## Guest

Customs Service plates (started with HC).


----------



## Pastaie

Romanian plate


----------



## Danielk2

B(e) 69 Gay :rofl:


----------



## Fouga

Hello from Ireland!
Great thread! I joined up after reading it during a google search.

Havent seen any mention of Irish plates so far, so...

Ireland adopted 'Euro' Plates in 1991, and afaik, we were the first country to do so!

The current Irish series consists of -

Standard Issue Plates (introduced in 1987)
Series uses black-on-white plates and start each January for each county (for new/unreg vehicles) - i.e. County Wicklow presently issuing '10-WW-200' upwards. (i.e Year-County-Serial Number)

Trade/Dealer Plates (Introduced in 1993)
System uses white-on-green plates, issued annually. Reverse of Standard Plates. Spotted my first '10' reg Trade Plate yesterday - '125-WW-10' (County Wicklow Trade Plate)

Temporary Plates (Carried over from original 1925 series)
Mainly issued for Vat-free exports. Silver-on-Black plates using the letters 'ZZ' followed by a 5-digit serial number.

(I cant post pics yet apparently - new member?)


----------



## Alqaszar

Early adopters were Ireland and Portugal, but Portugal only in 1992, so Ireland was indeed the first.

On the other hand side, Ireland has been an independent country since 1949 (end of the dominion status, please correct me if necessary) and had "British" plates until 1991.


----------



## Fouga

Alqaszar said:


> Early adopters were Ireland and Portugal, but Portugal only in 1992, so Ireland was indeed the first.
> 
> On the other hand side, Ireland has been an independent country since 1949 (end of the dominion status, please correct me if necessary) and had "British" plates until 1991.


Ireland became independent in 1922. However the original 1904 (UK, Ireland and Scotland) vehicle registration system was kept in use after independence. A completely new system was introduced in 1987.


----------



## x-type

is that true that hungarian plates have some code in combination of letters and numbers which says where the car is registered? or it is absolutely randomly arranged combination?


----------



## Norkey

Ban.BL said:


> ^^
> Yes very different.... all unique


----------



## eucitizen

Well I think you can easily recognize a CZ plate as it has a different size for the numbers.


----------



## Ban.BL

smaller?
i didnt notice


----------



## christos-greece

Today i saw a plate in my home area (Athens); i really dont know in which country belong. The plate was like this: (M 0000 L) Starting with M, then four numbers, then the letter L and finally on the right (not on the left) with a red column with small letters...


----------



## Cicerón

The old Spanish plates follow that pattern, however a plate from Madrid with only one letter must be from the 50's or 60's. Plus, there's no red column with small letters.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe a German export plate from München.


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> Maybe a German export plate from München.


don't those have red vertical stripe?


----------



## christos-greece

Cicerón said:


> The old Spanish plates follow that pattern, however a plate from Madrid with only one letter must be from the 50's or 60's. Plus, there's no red column with small letters.


I forgot to say that the car (actually a van) its not too old, at least 5 years time old i think...


----------



## sdf11

Other Spanish plates:

Catalonia police, Mossos d'escuadra:











Guardia Civil Police:




















Policia Nacional:











Vasque country police, Ertzaintza:











Parque movil del estado (State fleets)





























Ejercito del Aire (Spanish air force)











Navy Police:











Army:











diplomatic corps:











King's plate!


----------



## LtBk

I never seen an Audi model like that. What model is it?


----------



## sdf11

LtBk said:


> I never seen an Audi model like that. What model is it?



It is an Audi RS6 Sedan, it has a V10 engine with 580hp. Not bad at all!:nuts:


----------



## 3naranze

*(not only) Italian license plates*

take a look at this site http://www.targheitaliane.it/ (also english version)


----------



## Di-brazil

brazilian plates


----------



## Shezan

King Plate looks nice


----------



## christos-greece

ChrisZwolle said:


> Maybe a German export plate from München.


It is indeed a German plate; On the seal between the letter M and the first number i saw "Bayern" (through i dont remember the other 2 words)


----------



## Cicerón

^^ So, the "M" is for "München"?

BTW, just to clear things up:



sdf11 said:


> Other Spanish plates:
> 
> Catalonia police, Mossos d'escuadra: CME = Cos de Mossos d'Esquadra (Corp of Mossos d'Esquadra)
> 
> Guardia Civil Police: PGC = Parque de la Guardia Civil (Civil Guard's fleet of cars)
> 
> Policia Nacional: CNP = Cuerpo Nacional de Policía (Corp of National police). Older plates say DGP = Dirección General de Policía
> 
> Basque country police, Ertzaintza: Yes, that's an "E"
> 
> Navy Police: FN = Fuerzas Navales (Navy Forces)
> 
> Army: ET = Ejército de Tierra (Land Army)


----------



## christos-greece

Cicerón said:


> So, the "M" is for "München"?


Probably yes... problem solved, thanks


----------



## zsimi80

x-type said:


> is that true that hungarian plates have some code in combination of letters and numbers which says where the car is registered? or it is absolutely randomly arranged combination?


it isn't true. it is random.


----------



## x-type

can somebody recognize this plate? i thought it could be Azerbaijan, but it seems it isn't.


----------



## ionutzyankoo

x-type said:


> can somebody recognize this plate? i thought it could be Azerbaijan, but it seems it isn't.


It's Chisinau/Moldova, I see a lot af plates like this here in Bucharest but waaay much expensive cars carry them.


----------



## mirza-sm

*Bosnia & Herzegovina*










Taxi license plates


----------



## christos-greece

*Taxi Plates in Greece*

The most taxi plates in Greece, in Athens and other greek towns, cities is like this:
*TAA 0000* for Athens, and
*TA? 0000* for the rest Greece
(The "?" could be the letter "B,E,Z")


----------



## mirza-sm

^^ Similar as ours.


----------



## snowman159

Anyone ever see one of these in Europe or North America?









(found it on pbase: http://www.pbase.com/bmcmorrow/palauplates)


----------



## mirza-sm

^^ I didnt, but I was quite shocked when I saw recently a Ukrainian and Lithuanian carplate in Sarajevo :uh:

Also, there are more and more Bulgarian, Slovak, Hungarian, Czech and Polish cars in Sarajevo, which hasnt been the case before :dunno:


----------



## Michu33

mirza-sm said:


> *Bosnia & Herzegovina*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taxi license plates


German font


----------



## mirza-sm

^^ :yes:


----------



## KiwiGuy

We have the same font on our new plates in NZ too.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

^^ That font is FE-Schrift, originally from Germany.


----------



## Ban.BL

mirza-sm said:


> ^^ I didnt, but I was quite shocked when I saw recently a Ukrainian and Lithuanian carplate in Sarajevo :uh:
> 
> Also, there are more and more Bulgarian, Slovak, Hungarian, Czech and Polish cars in Sarajevo, which hasnt been the case before :dunno:


I saw on more occasions licence plates from Baltics in Banja Luka.


----------



## TohrAlkimista

Anybody knows what's the id number of the Moscow region on the Russian plates?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

77, 99, 97, 177, 199, 197 Moscow
50, 90, 150, 190 Moscow Oblast


----------



## christos-greece

mirza-sm said:


> ^^ Similar as ours.


I forgot to say that all taxi plates (Athens and the rest of Greece) are yellow


----------



## mirza-sm

christos-greece said:


> I forgot to say that all taxi plates (Athens and the rest of Greece) are yellow


Oh... ours aren´t, same old plain boring white ones..


----------



## christos-greece

French plates vs Algerian plates: what is the difference? I know that most french plates are like this: *1234 FR 56*


----------



## x-type

christos-greece said:


> French plates vs Algerian plates: what is the difference? I know that most french plates are like this: *1234 FR 56*


France has new system, AB-123-CD. no department's number in plate's number anymore (it stands beside and doesn't have any relation with number of plates like before). 
Algeria - i don't see any similarity: different font, numbering scheme 12345 100 01 (12345 = number; 100 = scheme which shows type of vehicle (1) and year of issue (00); 01 = province)


----------



## christos-greece

x-type said:


> France has new system, AB-123-CD. no department's number in plate's number anymore (it stands beside and doesn't have any relation with number of plates like before).
> Algeria - i don't see any similarity: different font, numbering scheme 12345 100 01 (12345 = number; 100 = scheme which shows type of vehicle (1) and year of issue (00); 01 = province)


Thanks for the info, x-type


----------



## mirza-sm

Plates of the Armed Forces of Bosnia & Herzegovina


----------



## Ban.BL

they coloured Octavia sign as well :nuts:


----------



## IRELAND

From looking at all the different registrations here, Ireland's look very simple compared, and we seem to be the only ones who put the cars age on the reg., i.e 10-D-1000 // YEAR-COUNTY-1000th car to be registered in 2010. Easy!

2005 DUBLIN 














2002 DUBLIN


----------



## eucitizen

Well a kind of cars age is on Italian plates, on the right blue band, but it is not compulsory and Portugal on the right yellow band, where there is month and year.


----------



## mirza-sm

IRELAND said:


> From looking at all the different registrations here, Ireland's look very simple compared, and we seem to be the only ones who put the cars age on the reg., i.e 10-D-1000 // YEAR-COUNTY-1000th car to be registered in 2010. Easy!
> 
> 2005 DUBLIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2002 DUBLIN


Look pretty much like the Bosnian ones


----------



## Ban.BL

not even similar only similarity is blue band


----------



## mirza-sm

^^ Looks similar to me...


----------



## Gareth

I still maintain that the EU band is boring and that member states should be allowed to diversify a bit.


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Yes, they need more flair. Make them "pop" and wow people with their unique and interesting designs.


----------



## Ban.BL

they should glow, sing and dance if possible


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

Im wondering how many countries outside EU have blue strip ?

there is BiH,Turkey any other?


----------



## KiwiGuy

Iran, some Moroccan ones and special Euro plates in New Zealand.


----------



## Norsko

KiwiGuy said:


> Iran, some Moroccan ones and special Euro plates in New Zealand.


Norway got a blue band with the Norwegian flag at the place of the EU stars.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

New Serbian and Montenegrin plates also uses a blue band. Macedonia plans to introduce one as well in their new design.


----------



## christos-greece

The "BIH" plate, what country is from? Bosnia & Herzegovina?


>


----------



## eucitizen

Also Kosovo will introduce the blue band. Albania has the red band. The rest of European countries introduced flag or national emblem and international country code under it. Only Croatia has no band.


----------



## 1000city

Here are some shots with polish plates I took in Katowice during last months that You may find interesting  

Regular but funny polish plate:









Astonishing GT-R with regular plate in irregular size:








^^ It’s either illegal or specially permitted, as such “italian size” plates are not allowed in polish regulations.

Custom plate:









Temporary plate:









Classic vehicle plates:



























And a bunch of communism era cars with old polish plates:


----------



## nenea_hartia

Some old (with the national flag) and new (with the EU logo) Romanian plates:


























Some cities have yellow plates for their buses:










And Estonian plates:


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Yesterday i saw a strange number plate on a german motorway.

The background was blue and the numbers were black. Nothing esle. No Country Letter like D or NL. Nothing! Onlx blue background and black numbers.

Was a black Mercdes.

Which country could be from?????????????????????????


----------



## HD

you mean like this?

http://www.olavsplates.com/foto/nl_rp-43-fp.jpg

could be a dutch taxi.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Most probably a Dutch taxi illegally if it didn't had an NL sticker.


----------



## HD

bogdymol said:


> Interesting combination of letters:lol::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from here



too bad these plates are a blast from the past. the new french plates suck big time.


----------



## Di-brazil

BRAZIL


----------



## AlexisMD

*Moldova plates*

















First letter or 2 represents region name 
C - Chisinau 
AN -Anenii Noi 
But sometimes shit happens


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

HD said:


> you mean like this?
> 
> http://www.olavsplates.com/foto/nl_rp-43-fp.jpg
> 
> could be a dutch taxi.


yes, excactly like this. have never seen such a number plate before.

@chriszwolle. no it hadn't a NL sticker. only the blue plate with the black numbers.

but why would somebody ride illegaly on german autobahns? was the A3 by the way.


----------



## 1000city

piotr71 said:


> http://i737.photobucket.com/albums/xx17/swoboda_t/Klasyki/DSC00787.jpg
> It is quite funny cause I remember this Fiat 125p when I used to visit Katowice every week, some 15 years ago.


It's in one hand fora many years now. I used to have similar, but regular - this one is special. Full leather interior with wooden and chrome inserts + chromed and tuned 2,0 DOHC engine :cheers: The owner is bicycle and car enthusiast and also drives this beauty:


















To avoid beeing totally OT: some major cities in Poland are running out of above-like plate combinations (one letter in the end). In Katowice with only 300k citizens and 200k cars we're at "T". So soon "xx yyyxx" plated cars are to come (x-letter, y-digit). I guess Cracow will be first.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

1000city said:


> So soon "xx yyxx" plated cars are to come (x-letter, y-digit). I guess Cracow will be first.


Uhm XX 123YY plates are on the streets from some time. Guys from WPTR say that already 5 counties use such combinations. Of course it doesn't exactly mean that previous combinations were exhausted, for example one Registration Office in Wrocław issue DW 1111A plates and the other uses DW 111AA.


----------



## 1000city

^^ Didn't know that, thanks


----------



## sandor1

Hi there!! I'm from Ukraine. I will show the plates which use in Ukraine


I'm a colectionre of license plate. Can anybody help me for my searching???


----------



## piotr71

1000city said:


> It's in one hand fora many years now. I used to have similar, but regular - this one is special. Full leather interior with wooden and chrome inserts + chromed and tuned 2,0 DOHC engine :cheers: The owner is bicycle and car enthusiast and also drives this beauty:


I just can't believe, Porsche is even parked in the same place where the mentioned Fiat used to park.
I promise no more OT. Just unbelievable.


----------



## Tihi_RSK

New Plates for Serbia 
http://www.b92.net/automobili/istrazujemo.php?nav_id=419694


----------



## Maks33

A Soviet license plate of 1958 year standard:


Photo made in the city of Vladimir.


----------



## 7hertz_creator

Maks33 said:


> A Soviet license plate of 1958 year standard:
> 
> 
> Photo made in the city of Vladimir.


Cool finding!!!!!
This plate was going if I'm not mistaken in the year of 1964.
May be a little bit later.


----------



## piotr71

Does this black plate show that Moskvitch could be owned by one person since it was born?


----------



## sandor1

piotr71 said:


> Does this black plate show that Moskvitch could be owned by one person since it was born?


It looks like that!!! ( Ewentualnie - tak)


----------



## Maks33

piotr71 said:


> Does this black plate show that Moskvitch could be owned by one person since it was born?


Owner of this Moskvitch-423 is an old man. He is about 70 years old.
He ownes this car since the time of registration. By our laws, if owner changes, vehicle must be re-registered. If re-registration happened, we would see modern Russian license plates on this Moskvitch.

I have interests of license plates of the world. Many license plates of Russian Federation, Ukraine, Belarus and ex-USSR can be found in gallery on www.avto-nomer.ru

Interface of this site is only in Russian.
Site has a forum, where photos of license plates of the world are posted.
Main language of forum us Russian too, but writing in English is allowed.

An example of modern Russian license plate of the Vladimir Oblast (region):


----------



## Guest

Some Australian examples


----------



## Maks33

New temporary (transit) plates were introduced in this year in Russia. They are made of special paper and laminated:


----------



## Maks33

ChrisZwolle said:


> I see them more than Wesel, for example, even though WES has about 6 times more population than VIE and is also closer to central Netherlands.


Plates from Wesel County, caught in Russia (in Ufa and Nizhny Novgorod):
http://avto-nomer.ru/newforum/index.php?showtopic=8146

A truck from Kazakhstan (P=Kostanay Oblast, Қостанай облысы), caught in industrial part of Vladimir (near the Electromotor plant):



Kazakh trailer plates are similar to Soviet ones.


----------



## x-type

is this something special or new scheme? i haven't noticed yet NL plates with 3 letters


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah they ran out of combinations for the xx-xx-xx plates. They have been in use since 2006 or so for commercial vans and now since 2008 for passenger vehicles.


----------



## Tramfreak

Alqaszar said:


> Yes, people of Viersen can be found everywhere on this planet...


Indeed, here in Eindhoven I see a Viersen license plate almost every day :nuts:

There is also an increase in trucks from Baltic countries and Serbia. And cars from Bulgaria. 



x-type said:


> is this something special or new scheme? i haven't noticed yet NL plates with 3 letters


For cars, 99-XXX-9 combination is now being used, and after that they will use 9-XXX-99, XX-999-X and X-999-XX. This scheme has a lower capacity than the one with four letters, so we are advancing fast. The most recent license plate is 24-LKX-7


----------



## Ban.

Uppsala said:


> I thinking about how many countries outside EU have similar plates like the EU-plates.
> 
> This is the countries I know:
> 
> *Europe:*
> *Albania*, red instead of blue, Albanian eagle instead of stars
> *Bosnia and Herzegovina*, no stars
> *Norway,* flag instead of stars
> *Montenegro*, no stars
> *Serbia*, no stars
> *Ukraine*, blue and yellow instead of blue, no stars
> 
> *Asia:*
> *Iran*, flag instead of stars
> *Israel*, flag instead of stars, text in 3 sort of letters
> *Lebanon*, Lebanese tree instead of stars, text in arab letters
> *Turkey*, no stars
> 
> *Africa:*
> *Morocco*, red instead of blue, one green Moroccan star instead of 12 EU-stars (a few cars got this)


not Serbia


----------



## eucitizen

Not yet for Serbia, but they are already producing them


----------



## Uppsala

Ban. said:


> not Serbia





eucitizen said:


> Not yet for Serbia, but they are already producing them


I know Serbian cars still have the old Yugoslav plates. But I put Serbia in the list because i know the started to produce new plates in modern European style.


----------



## RolexAL

Uppsala said:


> I thinking about how many countries outside EU have similar plates like the EU-plates.
> 
> This is the countries I know:
> 
> *Europe:*
> *Albania*, red instead of blue, Albanian eagle instead of stars


I have seen a lot of cars in Albania with new plates with EU flag and stars beside our eagle.


----------



## Norsko

^^

Interesting. On red or blue background?


----------



## Maks33

Now we are waiting for code 197, intended for Moscow city, because of runout of combinations for code 199.


----------



## RolexAL

Norsko said:


> ^^
> 
> Interesting. On red or blue background?


Like in the photo:


----------



## Stainless

eucitizen said:


> Not yet for Serbia, but they are already producing them


I think a prize should go to Belgium, for being the last country in the EU to produce them Or does that prize go to Denmark?


----------



## RolexAL

Albania


----------



## eucitizen

Stainless said:


> I think a prize should go to Belgium, for being the last country in the EU to produce them Or does that prize go to Denmark?


Belgium is the last one which doesnt have official europlates. They are expected from july. We still dont know in which colour will have the numbers.


----------



## havaska

I've seen belgian cars here with a standard european sized europlate though. It was red text on a white background with the blue stripe and B.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

^^ Probably you've seen only front one.
This is because the greedy government gives you only one plate, you have to get the front one yourself  That's why they are in all possible sizes and fontsets.


----------



## piotr71

Fuzzy Llama said:


> ^^ Probably you've seen only front one.
> This is because the greedy government gives you only one plate, you have to get the front one yourself  That's why they are in all possible sizes and fontsets.


Every time I read something about Belgium I find this country more and more interesting. And today, that _one plated_story


----------



## Alqaszar

Belgium is one intresting country. I really love it, and not only because of chocolate, fries and beer.

Btw: Viersen county has got about 300,000 inhabitants, while Wesel county got about 470,000. On the other hand, in Nettetal-Kaldenkirchen, just over the border of Venlo/NL, belonging to Viersen county, are many trucking companies. Venlo and its area is developing to an important logistics region.


----------



## havaska

Fuzzy Llama said:


> ^^ Probably you've seen only front one.
> This is because the greedy government gives you only one plate, you have to get the front one yourself  That's why they are in all possible sizes and fontsets.


In the UK the government doesn't provide any numberplates. You have to get them made yourself, and if one falls off, gets broken, damaged etc. it is up to you to get a new one made and replace it, otherwise you get fined.

Of course, whenever you buy a car, the dealership will have made up and fitted some numberplates for you! Usually with their name and logo on the bottom though.


----------



## crimiboy

Here's the new license plate from Bosnia
My friend in Bosnia has also already one but of this size i don't know
how you call it:

In this size has my friend









The new plate









He has a Mercedes braught from the U.S but with a other size.


----------



## sandor1

The american size of ukrainian License plate


----------



## Maks33

Unfortunately, plates of American size are not issued in Russia, but they are issued in all remaining countries of CIS (i don´have true information of Tajik license plates). This thing makes problems for many car owners, especially on the Far East.
Code 197 is now issued in the Moscow city!


----------



## iMiros

How often possible to see Israel number tables in the EU? Today I saw one on the border between Croatian and Serbian for a first time. Unfortunately I failed to record because it is limited retention.


----------



## Pansori

Lithuania:


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4543732741/sizes/o/in/set-72157623787380747/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4543733115/sizes/o/in/set-72157623787380747/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnas/4543734339/sizes/o/in/set-72157623787380747/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I have seen recently that type of plates (Latvia) but because i had a little distance (i saw it on A1 motorway in Athens) i didnt knew what country the plates represent...


----------



## Uppsala

christos-greece said:


> ^^ I have seen recently that type of plates (Latvia) but because i had a little distance (i saw it on A1 motorway in Athens) i didnt knew what country the plates represent...


But that's not Latvia, it's Lithuania. Latvian plates are a little bit different from the Lithuanian. The Lithuanian plates are very similar to the plates in Sweden.


----------



## Pansori

Just to compare Lithuanian, Latvian and Swedish plates

Lithuanian (three letters then space and three numbers. No dashes or any other signs, two round spaces for stickers in the middle)









Latvian (seem to be using two letters a dash and _four_ numbers)









Swedish (the layout looks similar to LT one but the space for the sticker in middle is rectangular rather than round).










Anyway, I guess the main reason of confusing Lithuanian with Latvian is the letters (LT and LV) rather than other specs of the plate. I understand that many people have no clue if Latvia's national code is LT or LV... indeed, both would make good sense because all letters are contained in the word *L*a*tv*ia. Since Latvia is somewhat easier to remember and pronounce than Lithuania, hence most think that LT stands for Latvia


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Not to mention Lietuvos (Lithuania) could also be LV.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

'Lietuvos' is (I think) an adjective form, the noun is 'Lietuva'
[/being_anal_retentive] 

------------- EDIT -------------
Continuing this happy off-topic, there is actually no way that a Pole can match LT and LV ovals to the respective countries 
That's because Lithuania = Litwa (pronounced _Lee-tfah_) and Latvia = Łotwa (_What-fah_). So imagine that you only know this names and you have to figure out for what does the LV stand for


----------



## Pansori

True. Therefore we should accommodate the fact that anyone who is not an expert in number plates and national codes (or geography in general) will consider LT=LV


----------



## BND

Hungarian plates seem to be totally identical with the Lithuanians. Same font, same layout, the 2 round stickers... Only difference is the dash on the Hungarian. I think they are very easy to confuse.

LT:









H:








(totalcar.hu)


----------



## Pansori

No European number plates are as imaginative with their letter combinations as the Lithuanian (I mean "***")


----------



## BND

^^ I've seen Hungarian *** plates too 
btw:
















:cheers:


----------



## Uppsala

BND said:


> Hungarian plates seem to be totally identical with the Lithuanians. Same font, same layout, the 2 round stickers... Only difference is the dash on the Hungarian. I think they are very easy to confuse.
> 
> LT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (totalcar.hu)





> S:


In Sweden sometimes the Lithuanian plates confusing. That's happens quite often. Sometimes speed cameras take a photo with a Lithuanian car and they are sending a bill to someone in Sweden with the same number. Also the Hungarian are confusing in Sweden but they have a dash on their plates so the risk of confusing is big, but not that big like it is with confusing with the Lithuanian plates.

We not use the stickers anymore at the Swedish plates. New plates don't have stickers and more and more people take of the stickers from the plates. But Swedish plates without stickers are even more similar to the Lithuanian plates.

Swedish, Lithuanian and Hungarian plates are all very similar and very easy to confuse.


----------



## Pansori

So basically it's ok to drive in Sweden with LT plates and not care about the speed cameras (or vice versa for Swedish plates)


----------



## RKC

the funny ones in Hungary right now are the LOL-### plates 

I'm not sure we use the same font as the Lithuanian plates, seems to me ours are a bit fatter. They are very similar though


----------



## Uppsala

RKC said:


> the funny ones in Hungary right now are the LOL-### plates
> 
> I'm not sure we use the same font as the Lithuanian plates, seems to me ours are a bit fatter. They are very similar though


The fonts at the Hungarian plates are not more bold than the Lithuanian and the Swedish but its a little bit wider.

The fonts at the Lithuanian and Swedish plates are very similar


----------



## Uppsala

Pansori said:


> So basically it's ok to drive in Sweden with LT plates and not care about the speed cameras (or vice versa for Swedish plates)


Yes, that's possible sometimes. :lol:


----------



## Penn's Woods

Uppsala said:


> In Sweden sometimes the Lithuanian plates confusing. That's happens quite often. Sometimes speed cameras take a photo with a Lithuanian car and they are sending a bill to someone in Sweden with the same number. Also the Hungarian are confusing in Sweden but they have a dash on their plates so the risk of confusing is big, but not that big like it is with confusing with the Lithuanian plates.
> 
> We not use the stickers anymore at the Swedish plates. New plates don't have stickers and more and more people take of the stickers from the plates. But Swedish plates without stickers are even more similar to the Lithuanian plates.
> 
> Swedish, Lithuanian and Hungarian plates are all very similar and very easy to confuse.


I've never understood why the European Union feels this need to standardize everything. I read an article from Belgium a year or two ago explaining that the upcoming switch from red-on-white to black-on-white was for the sake of road safety and legibility (as if the little "B" or "NL" that might be the only thing distinguishing a Belgian from a Dutch plate is legible at a distance). I have never seen anyone in North America suggest that different states and provinces having different color schemes for their plates was a safety issue. I suspect the real reason is that there's an Unnecessary Uniformity Commission in Brussels that was bored one day...;-)


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Penn's Woods said:


> I've never understood why the European Union feels this need to standardize everything.


Blah, blah, blah.
- There is no European law concerning the licence plates. There are some guidelines, but they don't have to be followed.
- Sweden got their current design (minus the Euroband) in 1984. The country joined the EU in 1995.
- Lithuania got their current design in 1992. When they declared independence nobody there even dreamed of being the part EU. They eventually joined in 2004.
- Belgian studies revealed that illegibility rate of their current red-on-white plates for flash cameras is about 14%, as opposed to 1% of black-on-white designs. Black-on-white or -yellow is the most legible colour scheme available, so no wonder that almost every country eventually use it.

So please, don't accuse the Evil European Standards for everything.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Fuzzy Llama said:


> Blah, blah, blah.
> - There is no European law concerning the licence plates. There are some guidelines, but they don't have to be followed.
> - Sweden got their current design (minus the Euroband) in 1984. The country joined the EU in 1995.
> - Lithuania got their current design in 1992. When they declared independence nobody there even dreamed of being the part EU. They eventually joined in 2004.
> - Belgian studies revealed that illegibility rate of their current red-on-white plates for flash cameras is about 14%, as opposed to 1% of black-on-white designs. Black-on-white or -yellow is the most legible colour scheme available, so no wonder that almost every country eventually use it.
> 
> So please, don't accuse the Evil European Standards for everything.



The last time you responded to something I said, you had the bad manners to start out with "well, duh."
This time it's "blah blah blah." There are polite ways of telling someone they're mistaken.

I understand you're not a native speaker of English, but your English is good enough that you should be expected to know (and if you didn't know it, you do now) that saying "well, duh," to someone is tantamount to calling them stupid. And "blah blah blah" isn't much more polite. It's also rather adolescent. I don't know whether I said something to offend you or you're just gratuitously, teenagerishly rude to everyone. But from now on I'm ignoring you. (And before you assume that I'm anti-Polish, that would require me being prejudiced against every one of my great-grandparents.)


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Penn's Woods said:


> The last time you responded to something I said, you had the bad manners to start out with "well, duh."
> This time it's "blah blah blah."


I'm sorry if I've offended you. I'm just sick of the baseless EU-bashing, I guess my response was some kind of allergic reaction. General public start to think that every little idiotic law is caused with some Evil European Regulatory Regulation, while in fact it's predominantly made at national level. Without pointing that out the negative PR will spread expotentially, however I'm sorry for the tone I've used.


----------



## eucitizen

There is an EU council decision 10 years ago where it was written that member countries can issue license plates with the euroband, but it is on voluntary basis. With the euroband there is no need for the country international sticker. As you can see almsot all member coutnries decided to use the euroband, some letting people to choose between plates with euroband or without, tohers chose to make it compulsory. The last to adopt the euroband will be Belgium, supposedly starting from july 2010.


----------



## ionutzyankoo

@Penn's Woods
you are from North America and you have another way of life which is not, in my oppinion, very similar with our European way of life. From this I think comes this anti-standardizing issue. I agree Fuzzy Llama on this one :cheers:


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Penn's Woods said:


> I've never understood why the European Union feels this need to standardize everything. I read an article from Belgium a year or two ago explaining that the upcoming switch from red-on-white to black-on-white was for the sake of road safety and legibility (as if the little "B" or "NL" that might be the only thing distinguishing a Belgian from a Dutch plate is legible at a distance). I have never seen anyone in North America suggest that different states and provinces having different color schemes for their plates was a safety issue. I suspect the real reason is that there's an Unnecessary Uniformity Commission in Brussels that was bored one day...;-)


It's because diversity here is a little broader than different license plate designs  I'm not joking, think about it: In North America, these designs are part of what sets states apart, you could say they're almost a part of their culture. In Europe they're just number plates, quite utilitarian and not a big deal.


----------



## Norsko

What is the reason for removing the stickers on the Swedish plates?
Do I remember correct if am saying that in the "old times" (like during my childhood-80ies) Swedish cars had stickers on both rare and front plates?


----------



## Penn's Woods

ionutzyankoo said:


> @Penn's Woods
> you are from North America and you have another way of life which is not, in my oppinion, very similar with our European way of life. From this I think comes this anti-standardizing issue. I agree Fuzzy Llama on this one :cheers:


Fine, but Fuzzy Llama needs to learn how to disagree with people without disparaging them and their opinions.

That said, in response to your points and MaxxPower's: 

(1) I remember reading about debate in France when Europe was requiring or recommending that department numbers be dropped*. Urban people (generally speaking) thought, no big deal, but there was plenty of opposition in rural areas. (Google, if you read French, "jamais sans mon département" and see what you find.) I'm guessing any proposed elimination of city and Kreis codes in Germany might get the same reaction. Personally, I like, when I'm on the road, to see where people are coming from ("a lot of tourists in Gettysburg today..."). A couple of years ago, I kept a running listing as I was out and about to see how long it took to come up with all 50 states and D.C.... The little things like that help, at least in my experience, to establish a sense of place. (There was a time, over here, when you could tell what state you were in by what the banks were called....) Fine, that's geeky perhaps to the point of absurdity, and less important than practical considerations. But apparently there are people in Europe, or at least in France, who feel the same way. And geekiness ought to be tolerated on this forum!

(2) The posts about Sweden, Latvia, Lithuania would seem to me to indicate that lots of countries having the same color scheme does indeed have some practical disadvantages.

(3) Fuzzy llama's dogmatic statement about black-on-white or black-on-yellow being more legible... well? Source? How come I've never heard that here? And to repeat, how do you tell the difference between a black-on-white ABC-123 type plate from one country and one from another country unless you're close enough to read the tab?

(4) As to supposed North American uniformity... it's often seemed to me that the European Union was trying to imitate the United States without understanding the degree of difference that in fact exists from one place to the next. Most places have some regional food, whether it's cheesesteaks in Philadelphia, crabcakes in Maryland, the local crop of whatever's in season (The label "Jersey tomatoes" actually sells in and around New Jersey in late summer) or just some regional commercial product that's popular in its home region and unavailable elsewhere. Accents differ. Coastal Maine does not look like Wyoming.... Over here, you read horror stories about Europe trying to ban Camembert (because of the mold), or trying to ban "made in France" or "made in Italy" as product indications in favor of "made in Europe." (Which would be just a bad business decision, in my humble opinion.)

License plates are no doubt a relatively harmless thing to standardize compared to France's 365 cheeses. But in so far as license plates fit into a pattern of standardization that does in fact reach the important things like local foods, I stand by my criticism. And draw your attention to the " ;-) " at the end of that sentence that unfortunately ended up split between two lines.


*I understand it wasn't just a matter of Brussels mandating that France drop its department numbers, but a consequence of rules requiring - or guidelines recommending - that a given number be tied to a given vehicle for its life, through changes of owners. Which meant registration would have to be done nationally rather than regionally. Which makes perfect sense. But a lot of people in France got upset about their department numbers disappearing and the government ended up permitting people (optionally, I believe) to continue displaying the department number of their choice.


----------



## Uppsala

Norsko said:


> What is the reason for removing the stickers on the Swedish plates?
> Do I remember correct if am saying that in the "old times" (like during my childhood-80ies) Swedish cars had stickers on both rare and front plates?


The stickers was expensive to produce. And the police don't need them anymore. They are using the computers instead to know if everything is ok with the car.

Swedish cars had never stickers at the front plates, only at the plates back. But now the new plates don't have any stickers and more and more people take of the stickers.


----------



## eucitizen

Penn's Woods said:


> Fine, but Fuzzy Llama needs to learn how to disagree with people without disparaging them and their opinions.
> 
> That said, in response to your points and MaxxPower's:
> 
> (1) I remember reading about debate in France when Europe was requiring or recommending that department numbers be dropped*. Urban people (generally speaking) thought, no big deal, but there was plenty of opposition in rural areas. (Google, if you read French, "jamais sans mon département" and see what you find.) I'm guessing any proposed elimination of city and Kreis codes in Germany might get the same reaction. Personally, I like, when I'm on the road, to see where people are coming from ("a lot of tourists in Gettysburg today..."). A couple of years ago, I kept a running listing as I was out and about to see how long it took to come up with all 50 states and D.C.... The little things like that help, at least in my experience, to establish a sense of place. (There was a time, over here, when you could tell what state you were in by what the banks were called....) Fine, that's geeky perhaps to the point of absurdity, and less important than practical considerations. But apparently there are people in Europe, or at least in France, who feel the same way. And geekiness ought to be tolerated on this forum!
> 
> (2) The posts about Sweden, Latvia, Lithuania would seem to me to indicate that lots of countries having the same color scheme does indeed have some practical disadvantages.
> 
> (3) Fuzzy llama's dogmatic statement about black-on-white or black-on-yellow being more legible... well? Source? How come I've never heard that here? And to repeat, how do you tell the difference between a black-on-white ABC-123 type plate from one country and one from another country unless you're close enough to read the tab?
> 
> (4) As to supposed North American uniformity... it's often seemed to me that the European Union was trying to imitate the United States without understanding the degree of difference that in fact exists from one place to the next. Most places have some regional food, whether it's cheesesteaks in Philadelphia, crabcakes in Maryland, the local crop of whatever's in season (The label "Jersey tomatoes" actually sells in and around New Jersey in late summer) or just some regional commercial product that's popular in its home region and unavailable elsewhere. Accents differ. Coastal Maine does not look like Wyoming.... Over here, you read horror stories about Europe trying to ban Camembert (because of the mold), or trying to ban "made in France" or "made in Italy" as product indications in favor of "made in Europe." (Which would be just a bad business decision, in my humble opinion.)
> 
> License plates are no doubt a relatively harmless thing to standardize compared to France's 365 cheeses. But in so far as license plates fit into a pattern of standardization that does in fact reach the important things like local foods, I stand by my criticism. And draw your attention to the " ;-) " at the end of that sentence that unfortunately ended up split between two lines.
> 
> 
> *I understand it wasn't just a matter of Brussels mandating that France drop its department numbers, but a consequence of rules requiring - or guidelines recommending - that a given number be tied to a given vehicle for its life, through changes of owners. Which meant registration would have to be done nationally rather than regionally. Which makes perfect sense. But a lot of people in France got upset about their department numbers disappearing and the government ended up permitting people (optionally, I believe) to continue displaying the department number of their choice.


Sorry, but except the ruling about the euroband, which is not mandatory, Brussel didn´t impose anything about standardisation of plate. There are member countries which have different size of plates and local or regional indication on them.


----------



## Uppsala

Some EU-countries have very similar plates and other still have special style but with Euroband.

*Here is the more standardized versions with very typical EU-style:*

*Sweden*
*Lithuania*
*Hungary*
*Latvia*
*Poland*
*Romania*
*Estonia*
*Greece*

Sweden, Lithuania and Hungary are the most similar of those

*Not standardized with special style*

*Austria*, special style with red lines, one shield
*Finland*, special small size
*France*, special fonts at the old ones, the new have special style with the extra blue band and the symbols
*Ireland*, Special fonts and some special text on it
*Italy*, one extra blue band, front plates are smaller than the rear plate
*Slovakia*, one shield
*Slovenia*, the lines around it looks special, one shield

Other EU-plates are more something in the middle, not very special, but not very standardized, but all of them have Euroband, except Belgium


----------



## Penn's Woods

eucitizen said:


> Sorry, but except the ruling about the euroband, which is not mandatory, Brussel didn´t impose anything about standardisation of plate. There are member countries which have different size of plates and local or regional indication on them.


Did the EU make recommendations, as opposed to mandates?

If you read French:

http://www.lalibre.be/actu/belgique...lation-europeenne-dans-un-an-en-belgique.html

("Belgium will introduce, starting July 1 of [2010], a new license plate based on the European model.")

Also:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_registration_plates_of_Europe

(There's talk in here of a "common EU format"....)

I hope you can see how a casual reader on the far side of the Atlantic could get the impression - between this article and a fair number of others, both on the change in Belgium and the change in France - that there are European standards (with perhaps some degree of flexibility) that countries are getting up to speed with, perhaps voluntarily.


----------



## eucitizen

Sure but wikipedia is only writing about the council decision on euroband. There is no ruling about the size or how it has to look. You know here in Europe politicians always use the excuse of the EU to introduce laws, which they decided at EU level.
About Belgium, well EU never ruled to the country to change the format, colour or to put the euroband, but as the country has the capital of EU, it is quite funny that it is the last country to introduce the euroband, dont you think?


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Penn's Woods said:


> (1) I remember reading about debate in France when Europe was requiring or recommending that department numbers be dropped*. Urban people (generally speaking) thought, no big deal, but there was plenty of opposition in rural areas. (Google, if you read French, "jamais sans mon département" and see what you find.) I'm guessing any proposed elimination of city and Kreis codes in Germany might get the same reaction. Personally, I like, when I'm on the road, to see where people are coming from ("a lot of tourists in Gettysburg today..."). A couple of years ago, I kept a running listing as I was out and about to see how long it took to come up with all 50 states and D.C.... The little things like that help, at least in my experience, to establish a sense of place. (There was a time, over here, when you could tell what state you were in by what the banks were called....) Fine, that's geeky perhaps to the point of absurdity, and less important than practical considerations. But apparently there are people in Europe, or at least in France, who feel the same way. And geekiness ought to be tolerated on this forum!
> 
> (4) As to supposed North American uniformity... it's often seemed to me that the European Union was trying to imitate the United States without understanding the degree of difference that in fact exists from one place to the next. Most places have some regional food, whether it's cheesesteaks in Philadelphia, crabcakes in Maryland, the local crop of whatever's in season (The label "Jersey tomatoes" actually sells in and around New Jersey in late summer) or just some regional commercial product that's popular in its home region and unavailable elsewhere. Accents differ. Coastal Maine does not look like Wyoming.... Over here, you read horror stories about Europe trying to ban Camembert (because of the mold), or trying to ban "made in France" or "made in Italy" as product indications in favor of "made in Europe." (Which would be just a bad business decision, in my humble opinion.)


I don't mean to be rude, but any country in Europe is vastly more diverse than all 50 United States put together. You have to factor this into your consideration of how much need there is to establish a sense of place or protect and show regional identities. All things considered, number plates are insignificant, practical and utilitarian. It seems to me a lot of Americans have an overly romanticised view of Europe, fueled by stories from their homesick grandparents who emigrated from the wonderful old country, and then they discover, to their horror, that it has actually _changed_ in the last 100 years.

(I know this is quite off topic now, but since you mentioned it, regional foods in Europe are actually protected by law.)


----------



## Cicerón

Penn's Woods said:


> (1) I remember reading about debate in France when Europe was requiring or recommending that department numbers be dropped*. Urban people (generally speaking) thought, no big deal, but there was plenty of opposition in rural areas. (Google, if you read French, "jamais sans mon département" and see what you find.) I'm guessing any proposed elimination of city and Kreis codes in Germany might get the same reaction. Personally, I like, when I'm on the road, to see where people are coming from ("a lot of tourists in Gettysburg today...").


I remember when the system was changed in Spain dropping the letters of the province code. Surprisingly there wasn't such a big controversy. I can understand it because driving a car with a B(arcelona) in M(adrid) or vice-versa increases the number of honks you hear , also if you drive a car with a BI(lbao), VI(toria) or SS(San Sebastián) -i.e. Basque Country- plate you have more chances of being stopped in every police control. Also, it was more difficult to sell a second-hand car in a different province.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Maxx☢Power;57277597 said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but any country in Europe is vastly more diverse than all 50 United States put together. You have to factor this into your consideration of how much need there is to establish a sense of place or protect and show regional identities. All things considered, number plates are insignificant, practical and utilitarian. It seems to me a lot of Americans have an overly romanticised view of Europe, fueled by stories from their homesick grandparents who emigrated from the wonderful old country, and then they discover, to their horror, that it has actually _changed_ in the last 100 years.
> 
> (I know this is quite off topic now, but since you mentioned it, regional foods in Europe are actually protected by law.)


Hmm. I think whether Americans romanticize Europe depends on which part their ancestors are from (Italy, yes. Russia, perhaps not). Or on whether they're Jewish, for example (sorry to be blunt).

But there are in fact Europeans who do feel that their regional identities are threatened, to the point that they get defensive about (for example) their department numbers: the public reaction to the proposed elimination of department numbers on license plates in France really happened (I understand it wasn't unanimous) - I'm not making it up! There are people who miss their national currencies. There was opposition to the proposal that European products should read "made in Europe" - national designations prohibited.... I understand you feel differently.

I didn't mean to provoke a fight about this. And European standardization is really none of my business. But it does, at times, to me at a distance, seem a bit silly. And the point about Swedes, Lithuanians, and Latvians not being able to tell their license plates apart - *a point I've made a couple of times now and that no one's responded to unless I've missed it* - does seem to indicate a real disadvantage of standardization (one that could be solved, I suppose, by bringing back the ovals).


----------



## bogdymol

Uppsala said:


> Some EU-countries have very similar plates and other still have special style but with Euroband.
> 
> *Here is the more standardized versions with very typical EU-style:*
> 
> *Sweden*
> *Lithuania*
> *Hungary*
> *Latvia*
> *Poland*
> *Romania*
> *Estonia*
> *Greece*
> 
> Sweden, Lithuania and Hungary are the most similar of those
> 
> *Not standardized with special style*
> 
> *Austria*, special style with red lines, one shield
> *Finland*, special small size
> *France*, special fonts at the old ones, the new have special style with the extra blue band and the symbols
> *Ireland*, Special fonts and some special text on it
> *Italy*, one extra blue band, front plates are smaller than the rear plate
> *Slovakia*, one shield
> *Slovenia*, the lines around it looks special, one shield
> 
> Other EU-plates are more something in the middle, not very special, but not very standardized, but all of them have Euroband, except Belgium


You forgot Malta on the standardized list:










It is very similar to Sweden, Lithuania and Hungary, but you won't see too many on the streets of Europe.

PS: I think that standardisation of the EU plates is a good thing, because if you are not a licence plate knower, you will not be able to tell which country is the car from if you see a car from Belgium (old stile), UK, Ireland, Russia, Croatia, Rep. of Moldova etc. I know that the last 3 are not EU members, but I imagine you got my point.


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Penn's Woods said:


> But there are in fact Europeans who do feel that their regional identities are threatened, to the point that they get defensive about (for example) their department numbers: the public reaction to the proposed elimination of department numbers on license plates in France really happened (I understand it wasn't unanimous) - I'm not making it up! There are people who miss their national currencies. There was opposition to the proposal that European products should read "made in Europe" - national designations prohibited.... I understand you feel differently.


I don't really care, and neither does the majority of the population I suppose. I care about currencies and ovals because they're retarded and make my life more complicated than it has to be.

You should take these stories about prohibition or "forced standardisation" with a pinch of salt; most of the time they're optional suggestions and people follow them because it's a good idea. There exists a hysterical minority that will scream and shout every time something comes out of Brussels, whether it's bad or not. They're essentially the European version of Tea Partyers, and there's news outlets that cater to their hysteria, just like Fox News does in the US.



Penn's Woods said:


> I didn't mean to provoke a fight about this. And European standardization is really none of my business. But it does, at times, to me at a distance, seem a bit silly. And the point about Swedes, Lithuanians, and Latvians not being able to tell their license plates apart - *a point I've made a couple of times now and that no one's responded to unless I've missed it* - does seem to indicate a real disadvantage of standardization (one that could be solved, I suppose, by bringing back the ovals).


Telling them apart is not difficult - just look for the S, LT or LV. These plates were probably (someone please correct me if I'm wrong) even more difficult to tell apart before "standardisation", and there's nothing stopping them from changing the format to be more unique. From what I can tell, the problem lies with automatic recognition of plates in toll booths etc, and the only thing ovals would do is make the car look like it came from the 80s. Imaging software can easily read from the plate where the car is registered, and if it doesn't take that into account then that's just laziness from the side of the people who created it. I'm guessing it's much, much easier for the people who write this software to have a standard format like today than having their program look all over the back of the car for an oval that may or may not be there (people are lazy and ovals require active participation on their part) and may or may not have some silly graphics on it because it came with a magazine..


----------



## Penn's Woods

Maxx☢Power;57295793 said:


> You should take these stories about prohibition or "forced standardisation" with a pinch of salt; most of the time they're optional suggestions and people follow them because it's a good idea. There exists a hysterical minority that will scream and shout every time something comes out of Brussels, whether it's bad or not. They're essentially the European version of Tea Partyers, and there's news outlets that cater to their hysteria, just like Fox News does in the US.


You'd know better than I would....



Maxx☢Power;57295793 said:


> Telling them apart is not difficult - just look for the S, LT or LV.


Well, if the argument for everyone switching to the same color scheme (See Fuzzy Llama insisting that at some point the whole world will have black-on-white or -yellow plates - I didn't make that up either.) is that they're easier for the police to read, it seems that depending, to distinguish one country's plates from another, on something that can only be read if the car's close to you and standing still would undercut that argument.


----------



## Thermo

The introduction of new Belgian plates is postponed due to the fall of our government... The decision will be made by the next government in july (probably september).

These are the possibilities:





































The police has 'tested' them all (with their speed cameras) and they are in favor of the yellow plate.


----------



## bogdymol

I like the 3rd pic. Yellow plates look like they are from road workers or airport staff.

PS: Audi RS4... :nuts:


----------



## Maks33

A car and a trailer, carrying Soviet license plates in pair.
Black license plate of 1958 year standard on VAZ-2103:








and it´s trailer, carrying white pate of 1977 year standard:


Early flagless Russian plate of the Vladimir Oblast, issued in 1993 (distributed in May, 1994):









Recently issued plate of the Vladimir Oblast on Porsche Cayenne S:


----------



## mirza-sm

Bosnian plates, taken today in my neighbourhood.


----------



## Stainless

bogdymol said:


> I like the 3rd pic. Yellow plates look like they are from road workers or airport staff.
> 
> PS: Audi RS4... :nuts:


I think the yellow plate looks Dutch, they are even using a letter number format similar to that now.


----------



## Cicerón

New license plates for New York since April 1st 2010. Blue on orange, as the ones used from 1961-62 and 1973-86











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4569768178/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4569767590/


----------



## eskandarany

New licence plates in Egypt. These are being introduced gradually on a governorate-by-governorate basis, starting with Cairo in 2008 (it seems Alexandria has them too now).








Gotta love the Beetle (or as the know it in egypt: folex / folkesa)


----------



## Penn's Woods

Cicerón said:


> New license plates for New York since April 1st 2010. Blue on orange, as the ones used from 1961-62 and 1973-86
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4569768178/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4569767590/


I've seen a few of them. I like the look; it has a sort of retro quality.


----------



## eskandarany

actually there is another version with latin characters too:


----------



## Maks33

New Egyptian plates look very nice.
There is provincial personal plate on Volkswagen Beetle and personal plate from Cairo on Hyundai.

I have interesting of Egyptean license plates, and I have a question:
- is there a website, dedicated to Egyptean license plates, where plares are described? I need the next informatoin: what Arabic letters are used and what Latin letters double them, as on the last photo? Do provincial plates (four digits, three letters) have digital or literal codification by governorates?


----------



## xzmattzx

Penn's Woods said:


> I've seen a few of them. I like the look; it has a sort of retro quality.


I've seen a couple as well and I think they're awful. New York had a pretty nice plate with Niagara Falls on one side, the Adirondacks in the middle, and Manhattan on the other side. It was a nice "cap" for the plain area that the letters and numbers went. This new laser printing on the not-quite-matched orange (I have not seen embossed like in the picture, only laser printed) is a bad example of throwback.


----------



## The E.N.D

License plates of cars registered in the Gauteng province (i.e. GP) of South Africa.



















While this vehicle is from the Free State province.


----------



## Cicerón

^^ They look like a mix between European (because of the size) and American (because of the colors) plates.

I don't like very much the blue band of the EU plates, it doesn't suit with some colors IMO, so I made 2 alternative versions of the Spanish plates:



















W/o the 12 stars:

















I'm not very good with Photoshop :lol:



















BTW, I wonder what kind of plates the American cars use in Europe. I just saw these two pictures in a Spanish forum about cars: In Spain they use the so-called "alfa" plates, made for Italian cars such as Alfa Romeo.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A VERY short combination on this Latvian truck.


----------



## RipleyLV

We make it simple.


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> A VERY short combination on this Latvian truck.


How come that a "cool" number plate like this one is on a trailer and not on a (expensive) car ?


----------



## tommy949

China


----------



## ScreechBH

http://yfrog.com/49bih489j

Took a picture of this car in Oslo. I have never seen it before and I don't recognize the licence plate or the country it comes from, but I'm sure that someone here recognizes it.


----------



## bogdymol

ScreechBH said:


> Took a picture of this car in Oslo. I have never seen it before and I don't recognize the licence plate or the country it comes from, but I'm sure that someone here recognizes it.


Is definately a licence plate from the European Union :lol:

I tought it is from Spain, but the telephone number bellow the plate is from a German company.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ That looks like a Spanish combination with an altered "EU" code. As far as I know, there is no such code officially for license plates.


----------



## Maks33

I saw Spanish plates with inofficial Catalan code ˝CAT˝ on photos, made by my collegues in Spain. Pan-European code ˝EU˝ is inofficial too.


----------



## Cicerón

^^ Yes, it's definitely Spanish with an "EU" sticker over the "E" one.


----------



## eskandarany

Maks33 said:


> New Egyptian plates look very nice.
> There is provincial personal plate on Volkswagen Beetle and personal plate from Cairo on Hyundai.
> 
> I have interesting of Egyptean license plates, and I have a question:
> - is there a website, dedicated to Egyptean license plates, where plares are described? I need the next informatoin: what Arabic letters are used and what Latin letters double them, as on the last photo? Do provincial plates (four digits, three letters) have digital or literal codification by governorates?


I don't think there is a dedicated website, and the ministry of transport website seems to be down right now (www,mot.gov.eg).
follow this link for the egyptian forum page:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=58245727
:banana:


----------



## arquitekto

*PHILIPPINES*








^^ VANITY PLATE ^^


----------



## piotr71

Quality of the picture is really low but Guernsey's plate can be recognized.










Caught on Mainland.


----------



## Thermo

Next friday the government will (probably) take a decision about the proposed new Belgian license plate:










I hope they change the colors (or at least drop the red line) :nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It would be much better without the red frame.


----------



## engenx4

BraziL:


----------



## x-type

Thermo said:


> Next friday the government will (probably) take a decision about the proposed new Belgian license plate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they change the colors (or at least drop the red line) :nuts:


uf, kitschy


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> It would be much better without the red frame.


I like the red (this is the first time I've seen it). It's distinctive (and shouldn't detract from the supposed superior legibility of black lettering); reminds one of the current Belgian plates....and results in a plate with the Belgian national colors, which is actually reassuring, in the current political climate.

Change of topic: The U.S. state of Maryland's introduced a Fort-McHenry-themed plate. I first read about it on Friday (in an article that went back a couple of weeks) and saw a few of them on the road on Saturday. When I read the article, I thought, oh no, because I like the current plate and dislike the plates with excessive artwork that have become popular with North American jurisdictions over the last decade or so, but it actually doesn't look bad in the wild. Fort McHenry (for those who don't know) is in Baltimore and was attacked by the British during the War of 1812; an American being held prisoner on a British ship watched the bombardment, saw the flag keep flying throughout it, and was inspired to write the song that became the national anthem. These plates are to be issued through 2015, when the bicentennial of the War of 1812 ends.

Just occurs to me Maryland and Belgium have about the same land area.


----------



## Penn's Woods

engenx4 said:


> BraziL:


I'm rusty on Brazilian geography: is NT a state abbreviation, and Cuiabá a subdivision of that state? And does all of Brazil use the same design (with the state/local designations serving the same purpose as French department numbers or German Kreis codes) or does each state have its own?

Bom dia!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, like the US, Brazil is subdivided in states. This one's Mato Grosso, Cuiabá is the capital.


----------



## eucitizen

Thermo said:


> Next friday the government will (probably) take a decision about the proposed new Belgian license plate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they change the colors (or at least drop the red line) :nuts:


Thermo, an OT question, did your country starting issuing the new EU driving license? They were writing that they would start from 1. July in some cities.


----------



## Thermo

eucitizen said:


> Thermo, an OT question, did your country starting issuing the new EU driving license? They were writing that they would start from 1. July in some cities.


That's correct











Another pic of the new plate on a car:









I think it'll take some time to get used to this


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Poor Audi 

Seen today:



From the Principality of Seborga. Not real, obviously, it has a normal I plate above this one.

Also, on the way I saw a DK plate I haven't seen before. It was square with white background and red text; on the left was a number (09 IIRC) with "DK" below it, then the reg. number and a DK flag on the right. It looked like a temporary plate.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I noticed many Danish trailers (usually pulled by an LT or EST truck) already have the Euro style plates.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Thermo said:


> I hope they change the colors (or at least drop the red line) :nuts:


Wouldn't it be considered too... flandrish without the red accent? I admit, the colors looks like rubbish but I can't imagine Belgium going with yellow-black or yellow-red license plates without a civil war. Red on white design was more neutral.


----------



## Thermo

Fuzzy Llama said:


> Wouldn't it be considered too... flandrish without the red accent? I admit, the colors looks like rubbish but I can't imagine Belgium going with yellow-black or yellow-red license plates without a civil war. Red on white design was more neutral.


Civil war :|

Black/white is also an option:


----------



## Penn's Woods

Thermo said:


> Next friday the government will (probably) take a decision about the proposed new Belgian license plate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they change the colors (or at least drop the red line) :nuts:


What government? The outgoing one? (I've spent time in Belgium and - believe it or not - I follow Belgian politics, at least the sort of institutional stuff and recurrent crises.) I thought they weren't supposed to do much....


----------



## urbanlover

Maryland has a new standard plate I'm not a fan looks too cartoonish IMO.










old design:


----------



## Penn's Woods

urbanlover said:


> Maryland has a new standard plate I'm not a fan looks too cartoonish IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old design:


I've already noted above I thought it didn't look too bad on the road. Not that I got a close look.
But I've always thought Maryland had by far the coolest state flag in the Union (like that coat-of-arms thing in the old plate).


----------



## Thermo

Penn's Woods said:


> What government? The outgoing one? (I've spent time in Belgium and - believe it or not - I follow Belgian politics, at least the sort of institutional stuff and recurrent crises.) I thought they weren't supposed to do much....


It's on the agenda of the outgoing government. I think they'll just pass on the decision to the next government. 

And whith a Flemish national party being the biggest in the next government, the chances are high the plates will look something like this...


----------



## Penn's Woods

Are we assuming the new government will be in place by the end of the week? (And it could fall over whether to allow that Brussels plate or not....)


----------



## LTomi

I hate this typeface. hno: ^^


----------



## nerdly_dood

Virginia has dozens, if not hundreds, of plate designs available. These are just the designs that start with the letter A. We've also got more "brag tags" - license plates with a custom message - than any other state. And since it costs more to have a brag tag than a standard meaningless alphanumeric code, the DMV brings in millions of extra revenue dollars. (And it's desperately needed...)

And although there are measures in place to try to prevent people from getting unmannerly license plate designs, some slip through the cracks. This one makes the big orange V for the University of Virginia useful in a rather uncouth manner...


----------



## Penn's Woods

License plate controversy in Belgium:

http://www.lalibre.be/actu/belgique...laques-d-immatriculation-divise-toujours.html


----------



## 1000city

Spotted in my hood. Any ideas what country it is? The same font as polish, EU-stars, no code:


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Probably faux-German from Leipzig.


----------



## Penn's Woods

1000city said:


> Spotted in my hood. Any ideas what country it is? The same font as polish, EU-stars, no code:


I can't tell what happened: did they hide the country code with black tape?


----------



## Maks33

Penn's Woods said:


> I can't tell what happened: did they hide the country code with black tape?


Yes, they did. They hid country code. By view, it´s a German plate of Leipzig, made in Polish style. I saw photos of German plates, made also in French style.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Question just posed in totally the wrong thread, hereby reposted in the right one:

Which brings up another question for me: I know the country indication on the blue tab is meant, within the European Union, to replace the old ovals. But is it valid outside the E.U.? Do people passing through Switzerland have to paste an oval onto their cars when they stop to buy the vignette?


----------



## snowman159

Fuzzy Llama said:


> About the oval identifiers - in theory they are required everywhere outside EU, but in practice in neighboring countries nobody enforces this. It would take a cop in very bad mood to fine you for a missing oval.


In Switzerland, EU plates without country oval are perfectly legal. And according to numerous google sources, the same is true for Norway and Iceland (all three are EFTA members, btw). So, in those countries, they're not required, even in theory. 




Fuzzy LLama said:


> I drive a car with pre-EU plates without any country identifiers. I have an PL oval, but it's often obscured by rear window wiper (it was placed there by the Renault dealership ) and I've never run into any problems because of that, also in Switzerland.


Sure, that's also my observation. But it's definitely not legal, in theory. Probably depends on the country, the mood of the cop, planetary alignment....


----------



## Penn's Woods

snowman159 said:


> In Switzerland, EU plates without country oval are perfectly legal. And according to numerous google sources, the same is true for Norway and Iceland (all three are EFTA members, btw). So, in those countries, they're not required, even in theory.


EFTA?


----------



## Alqaszar

As far as I know: The "Europlates" are recognized by all European countries, meaning also the non-EU-members. Many non-EU-countries use the country-code-on-plate method, e.g. Russia, Albania and many African and Asian nations. The international rules concerning the country ovals have been changed, at least that's what I heard.


----------



## snowman159

Penn's Woods said:


> EFTA?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Free_Trade_Association


----------



## snowman159

here's an interesting diagram, btw:


----------



## snowman159

(double post deleted)


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

snowman159 said:


> In Switzerland, EU plates without country oval are perfectly legal. And according to numerous google sources, the same is true for Norway and Iceland (all three are EFTA members, btw). So, in those countries, they're not required, even in theory.


Thanks for clarifying that, I was sure that the ovals were required in Switzerland (And Norway, Iceland, etc.) because my Swiss friend said so. Now I see that she was talking nonsense.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Alqaszar said:


> As far as I know: The "Europlates" are recognized by all European countries, meaning also the non-EU-members. Many non-EU-countries use the country-code-on-plate method, e.g. Russia, Albania and many African and Asian nations. The international rules concerning the country ovals have been changed, at least that's what I heard.


Actually you do need an country code oval outside EU and Switzerland, Norway and Iceland. For example in Croatia. But it's not really enforced. Maybe in Russia or Ukraine.


----------



## snowman159

Fuzzy Llama said:


> Thanks for clarifying that, I was sure that the ovals were required in Switzerland (And Norway, Iceland, etc.) because my Swiss friend said so. Now I see that she was talking nonsense.


I read an article by the OEAMTC (Austrian Automobile Association) that mentioned that many local police forces are not very familiar with current EU laws and treaties, or ignore them on purpose. It does happen that people get ticketed for perfectly lawful behavior. But try explaining that to the cop who has it in for you.


----------



## Maks33

ChrisZwolle said:


> Actually you do need an country code oval outside EU and Switzerland, Norway and Iceland. For example in Croatia. But it's not really enforced. Maybe in Russia or Ukraine.


Oval stickers in Russia are not required for everyone. I think they are required only for abroad tripping (for example, in Europe).


----------



## AlexisMD

In CIS countries you need stiker only if you go abroad


----------



## dubart

^^
http://www.overland.org/


----------



## Gareth

I still find EU license plates boring. The country band really shouldn't need to be so uniform.


----------



## Maks33

3naranze said:


> more news-but not about that odd license platehno:- and pics here


A photoreport from Milan-Shanghai Challenge (http://viac.vislab.it), made in Russia:
http://avto-nomer.ru/newforum/index.php?showtopic=10794


----------



## RolexAL

New Albanian vehicle plates


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Similar with Italian ones.


----------



## Maxx☢Power

I really liked the old AL plates :/ The black eagle on a red background looks very good.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

bogdymol said:


> ^^ Similar with Italian ones.


It looks like they're copying Italy. Road signs and road numbers are also similar. Even the concept of Autostrada and Superstrada is similar.


----------



## CNGL

Well... for my imaginary country I put German and American shields in Catalan signage .


----------



## g.spinoza

RolexAL said:


> New Albanian vehicle plates


In my very humble opinion you should wait and make EU-like plates when you are really in EU...


----------



## Angelos

kay: since i like Italy as a country, its nice to have borders with a country that copies italy :banana:


----------



## RolexAL

bogdymol said:


> ^^ Similar with Italian ones.


Yes.


----------



## RolexAL

Maxx☢Power;63035165 said:


> I really liked the old AL plates :/ The black eagle on a red background looks very good.


Me too..on the new plates the city codes are removed.


----------



## RolexAL

g.spinoza said:


> In my very humble opinion you should wait and make EU-like plates when you are really in EU...


Unfortunately..everybody have the right to give an opinion.


----------



## RolexAL

ChrisZwolle said:


> It looks like they're copying Italy. Road signs and road numbers are also similar. Even the concept of Autostrada and Superstrada is similar.


Its not really like that.


----------



## g.spinoza

RolexAL said:


> Unfortunately..everybody have the right to give an opinion.


That's very rude of you.


----------



## RolexAL

g.spinoza said:


> That's very rude of you.


Perche non ti fai gli affari tuoi??


----------



## RolexAL

Angelos said:


> kay: since i like Italy as a country, its nice to have borders with a country that copies italy :banana:


Great.We should have done this before.


----------



## g.spinoza

RolexAL said:


> Perche non ti fai gli affari tuoi??


Even ruder, speaking Italian in an English forum. And no, I will not "mind my own business", since this is a forum and a forum is made to make people express their opinions, as long as they do not insult others like you are insulting me now.


----------



## RolexAL

g.spinoza said:


> Even ruder, speaking Italian in an English forum. And no, I will not "mind my own business", since this is a forum and a forum is made to make people express their opinions, as long as they do not insult others like you are insulting me now.


:nuts:.................:lol:


----------



## koloite

A Sammarinese diplomatic plate on a Fiat Panda 4x4


----------



## Buddy Holly

New plates in Kosovo. RKS stands for the Republic of Kosovo. 01, in this case, stands for the capital, Prishtina. There are 6 districts in total, each has a different number (01, 02,...)











*foto: Driton Bublaku*


----------



## bogdymol

Buddy Holly said:


> New plates in Kosovo. RKS stands for the Republic of Kosovo. 01, in this case, stands for the capital, Prishtina. There are 6 districts in total, each has a different number (01, 02,...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *foto: Driton Bublaku*


If there are only 6 regions why did they chose 01,02...06 instead of 1,2...6? The number plate would be shorter without the 0.

Will citizens of Kosovo be able to go to other countries with cars that have new plates? What kind of plates are there in Kosovo right now? I guess serbian?


----------



## Buddy Holly

bogdymol said:


> If there are only 6 regions why did they chose 01,02...06 instead of 1,2...6? The number plate would be shorter without the 0.


Because it makes sense to start with 01 instead of 1, and also because while there are 6 districts now, there may very well be 10 in the future. 



> Will citizens of Kosovo be able to go to other countries with cars that have new plates?


Of course they will. 



> What kind of plates are there in Kosovo right now?


Old Kosovo license plates.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

bogdymol said:


> Will citizens of Kosovo be able to go to other countries with cars that have new plates? What kind of plates are there in Kosovo right now? I guess serbian?


Where Serbs live Serbian, where Albanians live UNMIK plates. 

Kosovska Mitrovica KM


----------



## Mr_Dru

A lot of the Dutch people that are living in Germany, choose the letters *NL* in the German license-plate.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That is so pathetic.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Mr_Dru said:


> A lot of the Dutch people that are living in Germany, choose the letters *NL* in the German license-plate.


How'd he get the HOL? By choosing to live in the right Kreis?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

HOL = Kreis Holzminden. Weird place for a Dutch to live though, not within commuting range from the Netherlands, which means that guy (if he is really Dutch) works somewhere in the Holzminden area.


----------



## havaska

tbh444 said:


> I think in the UK it is nearly always determined by car dealers whether plates have a euroband or not (in principle it is the choice of the buyer but I'd guess 99% don't really care).
> 
> In practice you notice in any location that all cars from dealer A have one, and all cars from dealer B do not. At a total guess I'd say between 30-40% of cars with the post-2001 plates have one.


This is true; my car has the euroband on and that's just because the garage I got it from put them on all cars. I would never have gone out of my way to get it put on if it wasn't already there (unless I was planning on taking the car out of the country, not putting a nasty sticker on my car!).

I do think, though, that they are becoming more common over time.


----------



## xzmattzx

Just curious, what license plates that are not standard shape and/or size are out there? Northwest Territories and Nunavut, with their polar bear-shaped license plates, are the two most recognizable. My state has a specialty plate that is rectangular but is smaller than the standard size in the US. Any others?


----------



## hegoak64

The former export-plate from Germany and old Bulgarian M/C were ovals
Older NL on cattle-trailers were round
A lot of from CZ or Russia were trapezoidal. I saw few motorcycles or agricultural tractors In UZB with this shape, and I guess it was (still there ?)common in former communist areas
Hungary have had a triangle and a very nice plate in CUBA was in hexagon shape, it was nicknamed as "diamond" shape, but i'm quite sure because in was mounted on trailer equipped for ripping the sugarcane (ZAFRA in spanish) and the harvest always opportunity to drink a lot the old cubana rum


----------



## hegoak64

Anybody can say to me the way to add pix ?
I tried to import into the message, but it didn't work !


----------



## CNGL

We are moving to xxxx-H## plates! Latest spotted plate is 9272 GZZ, so I believe 0000 HBB has been issued already. We have already issued a quarter of possible combinations under this system.
(BTW, the latest plate spotted by me was something like 8818 GZR)


----------



## Neb1978

bogdymol said:


> If there are only 6 regions why did they chose 01,02...06 instead of 1,2...6? The number plate would be shorter without the 0.
> 
> Will citizens of Kosovo be able to go to other countries with cars that have new plates? What kind of plates are there in Kosovo right now? I guess serbian?


 These plates will not be permitted North of the Ibar river and the rest of Serbia
Only Serbian issued plates from Kosovo are allowed to be driven in the rest of Serbia.


----------



## xzmattzx

hegoak64 said:


> The former export-plate from Germany and old Bulgarian M/C were ovals
> Older NL on cattle-trailers were round
> A lot of from CZ or Russia were trapezoidal. I saw few motorcycles or agricultural tractors In UZB with this shape, and I guess it was (still there ?)common in former communist areas
> Hungary have had a triangle and a very nice plate in CUBA was in hexagon shape, it was nicknamed as "diamond" shape, but i'm quite sure because in was mounted on trailer equipped for ripping the sugarcane (ZAFRA in spanish) and the harvest always opportunity to drink a lot the old cubana rum


Thanks for that. I've actually seen one of those oval plates; it had an "HK" in the blue euroband (cropped due to the plate's shape) which I later looked up and found out was "American Armed Forces in Germany".


----------



## hegoak64

xzmattzx said:


> Thanks for that. I've actually seen one of those oval plates; it had an "HK" in the blue euroband (cropped due to the plate's shape) which I later looked up and found out was "American Armed Forces in Germany".


I think what you explain is the NATO format, and NOT AAFG, which, I guess didn't exists (if ever)
This plate is made very close to a german one, but the sticker bear "streitkrafte der vereinigten staaten von amerika - in Deutschland"
And the plate is NOT oval at all, but regular Eurosizes EXCEPT the HK serie reserved for US size plate
If somebody could explain to me the way to add pix, I have one in my collection, and can share the picture


----------



## gramercy

SeanT said:


> What a car! You have to be welthy in Denmark to afford a car like this.


i just checked, the basic 911 is almost a quarter million eur in DK

what the hell? whats going on?


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

^^ The SKAT have quite exceptional demands concerning cars up there in Taxmark, but this topic was brought here several times. Don't worry though - those Danish salaries are much too high, so there must be some taxes to prevent stockpiling all those truckloads of Kroners each Dane get every month 

Anyone have some photo of the new Qatar plates?


----------



## bogdymol

Is it possible for a Danish person to buy a car for example from Germany and ask a German friend to register the car in his name? He can use it in DK without restrictions then...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think that would account as tax evasion 

But one has to consider the Danish income is very high, even compared to Germany or the Netherlands, even for low-class jobs. That's also a problem; the Danish economy is not really competitive.


----------



## DejanNS

takini said:


> I’m afraid it's true: http://www.novosti.rs/vesti/naslovna/aktuelno.69.html:301937-Nove-tablice-od-januara
> They will use all 30 letters of the Serbian alphabet and also XYW. I can’t imagine how will parking officers in other countries manage to type in Ć and Đ. The article also says that the taxi vehicles will have NS-123-TX format.


There's only one thing. They will use only 27 letters of Serbian alphabet because LJ NJ and DŽ are already two letters. There won't be combinations such as: NS 123 LJF or NS 123 LJNJ. The sad thing is that nobody was thinking about the confusion which S and Š, Z and Ž, D and Đ and C, Č and Ć will make.
Just imagine this:

NS 123 CC
NS 123 CĆ
NS 123 CČ
NS 123 ĆC
NS 123 ĆĆ
NS 123 ĆČ
NS 123 ČC
NS 123 ČĆ
NS 123 ČČ

Nine combinations! How will I pay parking if my mobile phone doen't have Serbian letters and what will happen when police stops me ouside Serbia? For them all three letter are the same - C....


----------



## ScraperDude

urbanlover said:


> New standard issue plate for Nebraska


That plate is FUG! 

I'm moving to Missouri in 2 months and am looking at their speciality plates because their standard issue is bland as hell. 

This is the one I'm favoring:








but the yellow background looks like Ohio's DUI plates .. so I'm undecided.


----------



## eucitizen

I read an article about the new Serbian license plate claiming that they issued 800.000 with the old Serbian coat of arms. This happened because they were made before the changing of the coat of arms. The new licenses with the new coat of arms will be issued in 2012, but this first issue will not be replaced. Funny


----------



## Gareth

God, North American plates are really garish.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

The bus I was on this morning was in a traffic jam behind a Lithuanian Toyota Camry; it was the cleanest car I have ever seen, really really white and shiny, I think that Radi would like it.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Gareth said:


> God, North American plates are really garish.


Yeah, it's getting out of hand. Wasn't like this when I was a kid. Every state had it's own color scheme, but just two colors, usually. Around 1976 - bicentennial of independence - a lot of states started red-white-and-blue special issues, and since then there has been a tendency (in my humble opinion) for over-decoration. I do like some of them - my all-time favorite may be a California plate of the '80s that had a sunset as a background - I like the current Tennessee, and the Missouri one that had a wavy line representing the rivers. (I'll look these up and edit this post if I have time.)

The California sunset design: http://www.15q.net/us1/ca86a.jpg

Tennessee: http://www.15q.net/us5/tn07.jpg It's multi-colored but not overdone.

The Missouri one I liked: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Mo2006.jpg

I like the new New York one, which is an old-fashioned two-color (orange-and-blue*) plate, in the same colors they were using when I was a kid with relatives in New York.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:New_York_plate_04-2010.png
*looks almost black in this picture. Maybe it actually is. But they were orange and blue in the '70s.

And in general I like subtlety. I liked the Virginia one of a few years ago - http://www.15q.net/us5/va89.jpg - better than the current one ( http://www.15q.net/us5/va09.jpg ), simply because the mixed-case "Virginia" looks better to me than the all-caps.

This is a great site: http://www.15q.net/

I currently have one of these: http://www.15q.net/us4/pa08a.jpg
The only thing I don't like is the state's tourism web address.


----------



## bogdymol

DanielFigFoz said:


> The bus I was on this morning was in a traffic jam behind a Lithuanian Toyota Camry; *it was the cleanest car I have ever seen, really really white and shiny, I think that Radi would like it.*


:rofl:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I went to the website from Penn's Wood's links, these are my favourite current ones:




































































































-Northwest Territories and Nunavut


----------



## Fargo Wolf

urbanlover said:


> New standard issue plate for Nebraska


I don't see a place to put a mo/yr decal(s) Are the plate(s) replaced annually?



Gareth said:


> God, North American plates are really garish.


Vermont's is what I call "Vomit Green" Seriously, it's that disgusting shade of green. Yet, amongst collectors, it's considered one of the best looking North American plates, right up there with Nova Scotia and New Brunswick.

http://www.15q.net/us3/ma03a.jpg :lol: :nuts:


----------



## bogdymol

During the last weeks I see that I have a new neighbour that has a Swiss-licenced old Citroen. Swiss plates are not very common in Romania.


----------



## mapco

This is the rarest license plate I think I've ever seen. I took this photo in North East Croatia.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's a tax evasion plate.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ I saw a car with that kind of plates last year in my town  (the SUV at the beginning of this video).


----------



## Bad_Hafen

eucitizen said:


> I read an article about the new Serbian license plate claiming that they issued 800.000 with the old Serbian coat of arms. This happened because they were made before the changing of the coat of arms. The new licenses with the new coat of arms will be issued in 2012, but this first issue will not be replaced. Funny


the difference is not that significant


----------



## g.spinoza

Yesterday on the Italian A22 near Trento I saw a (very very very bad) driver behind the wheel of a BiH registered car... he almost made me crash, so I decided "let's put some distance between him and me" and passed him as fast as I could...


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^wow we are happy you survived to spread the word :bash: 
I see every day bad drivers from different countries I am sure others do as well, but no one would come here and write that. Who cares man!
Italian talking about bad driving

BTW your table about "Clinched highway" for Bosnia and Serbia (incl. Kosovo) is for sure wrong, because you don´t use the same road standards for different countries.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Why are you offended? Do you represent all Bosnian drivers?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

I represent only myself and I have just said that it is totally of topic and total nonsense to write what he wrote. 
Again I see all the time bad drivers from all over the Europe, but i will surely not come to thread with topic "Vehicle license plates of the world " and say yesterday i see bad driver from Netherlands. Who cares?!


----------



## g.spinoza

Bad_Hafen said:


> ^^wow we are happy you survived to spread the word :bash:
> I see every day bad drivers from different countries I am sure others do as well, but no one would come here and write that. Who cares man!
> Italian talking about bad driving


I didn't say all BiH drivers are bad. I said the one I met yesterday for sure was, because he unvoluntarily almost made me crash... I just added the info because I thought it was worthwile, since i was glad I made out of it alive and unharmed and it was the first time ever I saw a plate from BiH. So, as you see, I cannot really say everything about a whole nation knowing only 1 specimen, like you seem to do with Italians.
Not all Italian drivers are bad. But go on, continue spreading stuipd stereotypes.

And talking about "who cares": you think that I was totally off topic? Who cares!



> BTW your table about "Clinched highway" for Bosnia and Serbia (incl. Kosovo) is for sure wrong, because you don´t use the same road standards for different countries.


"My" table is not for sure wrong for 2 good reasons: first, the website is not mine; second, I never drove in Bosnia and Serbia.


EDIT: I'm sure if I wrote "a very bad driver from Slovakia", or "France" you would have had nothing to object.


----------



## Magnus Brage

Fargo Wolf said:


> I don't see a place to put a mo/yr decal(s) Are the plate(s) replaced annually?
> 
> 
> Vermont's is what I call "Vomit Green" Seriously, it's that disgusting shade of green. Yet, amongst collectors, it's considered one of the best looking North American plates, right up there with Nova Scotia and New Brunswick.
> 
> http://www.15q.net/us3/ma03a.jpg :lol: :nuts:


I think the plates of the North Americanos are very artistic BUT they do not seem to meet their purpose-that is be easily detected and interpreted.

Look at the Volvo in the picture, even in the distance you instantly see the identity of the plate. I think the Swedish plates are the most easilly interpreted plates in the world.

6 letters & digits together; 3 letters, 3 digits..no stars, no shields, no flags, eagles, crowns or other patriotic bullshit just the needable information.










Danish cars have a total amount of 7 letters and numbers together, which makes them harder to spot and to remember. Still the amount of danish cars are fewer than the swedish number of cars.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



g.spinoza said:


> I didn't say all BiH drivers are bad. I said the one I met yesterday for sure was, because he unvoluntarily almost made me crash...


Don't get into an argument with a Balkan-guy, they are so nationalistic and self righteous, it's not even worth trying to discuss any anomalies concerning their great itsy bitsy tiny banana-republics.


----------



## xzmattzx

Magnus Brage said:


> I think the plates of the North Americanos are very artistic BUT they do not seem to meet their purpose-that is be easily detected and interpreted.
> 
> Look at the Volvo in the picture, even in the distance you instantly see the identity of the plate. I think the Swedish plates are the most easilly interpreted plates in the world.


Your pictures actually seem to provide evidence to the contrary. Yes, the first plate number is readable. But where does it say the jurisdiction that that Swedish car is from? It might be fine if you're staying in Sweden, but what if you go to another country? This is the case in the US, where each state issues its own license plates. Identification of the state is needed, and different color schemes help identify plates from different states easily. Contrast that to your second picture. The Danish plate looks exactly like the plates from maybe 20 other European countries, and you have to get really close to see the little "DEN" or whatever under the EU symbol.


----------



## brewerfan386

urbanlover said:


> New standard issue plate for Nebraska


I spy Clearview!


----------



## Bad_Hafen

g.spinoza said:


> I didn't say all BiH drivers are bad. I said the one I met yesterday for sure was, because he unvoluntarily almost made me crash... I just added the info because I thought it was worthwile, since i was glad I made out of it alive and unharmed and it was the first time ever I saw a plate from BiH. So, as you see, I cannot really say everything about a whole nation knowing only 1 specimen, like you seem to do with Italians.
> Not all Italian drivers are bad. But go on, continue spreading stuipd stereotypes.
> 
> And talking about "who cares": you think that I was totally off topic? Who cares!
> 
> 
> 
> "My" table is not for sure wrong for 2 good reasons: first, the website is not mine; second, I never drove in Bosnia and Serbia.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm sure if I wrote "a very bad driver from Slovakia", or "France" you would have had nothing to object.


1. I have been to Italy a lot of times and that about driving is not stereotype. 
2. I couldn´t care less about SK and FR


Magnus Brage said:


> Don't get into an argument with a Balkan-guy, they are so nationalistic and self righteous, it's not even worth trying to discuss any anomalies concerning their great itsy bitsy tiny banana-republics.


oh now insulting and you hav a gut to call someone else nationalistic and self righteous?! Talking about hypocracy.. 
@chris could this fascistic post from *Magnus *Brage be deletedhno:


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> That's a tax evasion plate.


those Vanuatu plates in HR are history. all those vehicles are are ergistered again, or are in "customs wires" looking for new potential owners who want to buy them.


----------



## tbh444

Shame for any genuine vanuatuans trying to innocently tour eastern europe! Or...

Interesting debate about easy ID of plates, I think what most people are used to locally comes into it a lot - the UK LLNNLLL or previous LNNNLLL is a bit complicated on the face of it, but people buid up an understanding of the order and what some of those letters and numbers are likely to be based on location, age of car etc.

Guess the shortness of US plates is just a historical thing, but what I don't understand is so many states not requiring a front plate at all, surely there's plenty of possible situations where that's all you'll get a glimpse of


----------



## g.spinoza

Bad_Hafen said:


> 1. I have been to Italy a lot of times and that about driving is not stereotype.


So that horrible BiH driver was you! I should have known.
The worst defect of Italian drivers is that many of them never use winkers when changing lanes. 



Back in topic, during my trip today from Bologna to Munich I saw many plates: Slovak, Latvian, Bulgarian, Scottish (!), and even a Spanish one, which is a rarity in Italy...


----------



## Bad_Hafen

no it wasn´t me if i were he i would get you


----------



## eucitizen

g.spinoza said:


> So that horrible BiH driver was you! I should have known.
> The worst defect of Italian drivers is that many of them never use winkers when changing lanes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in topic, during my trip today from Bologna to Munich I saw many plates: Slovak, Latvian, Bulgarian, Scottish (!), and even a Spanish one, which is a rarity in Italy...



I see often Spanish plates in Italy lately, but also in eastern Europe, probably Romanians going home or back to Spain.


----------



## xzmattzx

ChrisZwolle said:


> That's a tax evasion plate.


Any possibility that it's just pride in a vacation spot? I see a lot of people here with Aruba plates on the front, and I'm guessing they got them to remember a fancy vacation.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Nope, every European country requires both front and back licence plates. It's a tax evasion plate.

What astonishes me - I'd understand this in Denmark, but in Croatia? How much could you 'save' by using this Vanuatu plates?


----------



## dubart

Fuzzy Llama said:


> but in Croatia? How much could you 'save' by using this Vanuatu plates?


Well, according to this article for a car that costs 50.000€ and above, one can save around 36.000€ at the first registration. VAT (23%) and taxes for non-EU cars are avoided as well. Annual insurance in Vanuatu is only 250$ etc.
But, I hear all this is not possible anymore in HR.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is this a custom Slovenian license plate?


----------



## Verso

^^ Yes, you can see on the truck (chassis) written "LOBO TRANSPORT" (never heard, btw).


----------



## CNGL

eucitizen said:


> I see often Spanish plates in Italy lately, but also in eastern Europe, probably Romanians going home or back to Spain.


Wow. When I was in Italy in June, apart from the two buses, I only saw a couple of Spanish bikes on the Autostrada del Sole, in the section where they are building the "Variante del Valico" (Florence-Bologna).


----------



## Fargo Wolf

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is this a custom Slovenian license plate?





Verso said:


> ^^ Yes, you can see on the truck (chassis) written "LOBO TRANSPORT" (never heard, btw).


http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=sl&u=http://www.lobo.si/kontakti.htm&ei=T0hDTYi7Bo6isAPa7a3JCg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBwQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3DLobo%2BTransport%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DadI%26sa%3DG%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-USfficial%26channel%3Ds%26prmd%3Divns


----------



## irrational_pi

Some nice additions of *Indonesian vehicle license plates*:



















reads: "Aisha" - the owner's name

The format is AA 0000 AAA

The first characters are location identifier, where the car registered is, for example:
B: Jakarta Metropolitan Area (Jakarta, Depok, Tangerang, Bekasi)
A: Banten Province (except Tangerang)

The numbers are just random.

For Jakarta Metropolitan Area, the last characters specify the car, for example: EFJ, E: from Depok, F: the car is an MPV, J: random character
For another region, where the last letters don't exceed 2 characters, the first character is the location and the last is just random.

The numbers below specify the date which the registration is expired and should be renewed, for example: 07 - 11, July 2011

For example in the above photo:
B 1504 NJA
11 - 14
B, from Jakarta Metropolitan Area
NJA: N, specifically, from Tangerang; J, it's an SUV; A, random
The registration will expire in November 2014

Alternatively for an extra cost, these rules can be omitted completely, giving multitude of creative plate creations, such as indicating the car's owner, or just simply that it can be read, so it'll "stand out in the crowd".

The complete location identifier list and the rules are available here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_registration_plates_of_Indonesia

*Another creative examples:*








reads: "Fight"
F is from Bogor area









reads: "déjà vu"
D is from Bandung area


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ It takes a lot of creativity to read "deja vu" out of D74FU....


----------



## Halfpipesaur

Silver Honda on first picture has a "A 15 AH" plate, and the same model in the same colour on second picture has "A 15 HA" plate


----------



## irrational_pi

g.spinoza said:


> ^^ It takes a lot of creativity to read "deja vu" out of D74FU....


haha, yeah, that's only my intuition actually. There's probably D 374 VU on the road, but I haven't found it yet... :lol:

Here are another additions:









B 142 ER => "Blazer", and yes, the car was indeed a Chevrolet Blazer









My motorcycle on the left, W 4329 RA, W is from Sidoarjo area.
on the right, P is from Besuki area. Well, nothing special here actually...









Is the owner's name "Hetty"?? :dunno:
H is from Semarang area.
(Note: the number of motorcycle plate rule follows the previous one, only that the number count must always be four)









Is the owner a naive person?? (Naif is Indonesian for Naive)
hahaha, I'm just kidding!
N is from Malang area.









Could a cheap kei pickup truck Suzuki Carry owner a gigolo?? :nuts: hahaha

Even the most ordinary car here can "stand out from the crowd" with a creative plate!


----------



## irrational_pi

Halfpipesaur said:


> Silver Honda on first picture has a "A 15 AH" plate, and the same model in the same colour on second picture has "A 15 HA" plate


Well, actually that's the same car, my car actually, the second picture is the earlier plate. Because sadly, the officials said that the suffix HA isn't allowed yet, there is still too few cars here (in Banten province) to reach that "H". So it's reversed to AH instead, but no problem, at least people can still read it as Aisha (Aisah)...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Cars with diplomatic immunity. (i.e. they can make all kind of traffic offenses without legal consequences).


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ Good to know. It was driving at low speed and never moved from the first lane on the A9.


----------



## Spikespiegel

Diplomatic plate in Denmark:









Number plates of the Danish armed forces:









And that of the Fire Department:


----------



## SeanT

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Cars with diplomatic immunity. (i.e. they can make all kind of traffic offenses without legal consequences).


 Once there was a blue ferrari driving almost 200 Km/h on a motorway around Copenhagen and the police actually had stopped it.
Try to think who was driving the vehicle....??? The Swedish king!!!...so nothing happened.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ Awesome. As if a car driven by a king carries no momentum...


----------



## Cicerón

CptSchmidt said:


> It wasn't British because the wheel was on the lefthand side of the car.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.


It was probably a Canadian person who moved to the UK carrying his car with him. He put a British license plate and later he went back to Canada.

That would explain why the license plate was a square instead of the typical long rectangle (the car had no space for it) and why the steering wheel was placed in the left side.


----------



## hegoak64

It looked a lot closer to this one, but again the lettering wasn't as thick as this. It wasn't British because the wheel was on the lefthand side of the car

It is NOT a proof, I live in the south-west of France, and I can say to you I saw and still see not each close but close, cars registered in UK with the wheel on the left, and cars registered in France with the wheel on the right
And no speaking about trucks under UK registration which never made a meter (or a yard) in the motherland !
for me it is a very classic Uk rego


----------



## kangaroo0100

Washington plates are pretty simple compared to some other states, but they're easy to read and not very cluttered:


----------



## Gareth

^^ You can get UK-registered left hand drive cars. They're not that common but I have seen them.


----------



## dizee

Gibraltar maybe?


----------



## desertpunk

*New Mexico*









http://www.statereports.us/2010/06/history-mexico-license-plates/


----------



## xzmattzx

desertpunk said:


> *New Mexico*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.statereports.us/2010/06/history-mexico-license-plates/


Nice, but the turquoise throws me off. I'm used to the desert colors of red, orange, yellow, etc.


----------



## Penn's Woods

xzmattzx said:


> Nice, but the turquoise throws me off. I'm used to the desert colors of red, orange, yellow, etc.


For a year or two, I regularly saw in my Philadelphia neighborhood a bright red sports car with a bright yellow New Mexico plate. (My neighborhood's full of students.) Nice combination. I like that yellow much better than the turquoise.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

ChrisZwolle said:


> Correct. The euroband was introduced in 1998.


I saw one two years ago in Roermond:lol:



Gareth said:


> ^^ You can get UK-registered left hand drive cars. They're not that common but I have seen them.


There are loads around here.

CptSchmit,

was it this?










(Sri Lanka)


----------



## RolexAL

These red plates are called "Temporary license Plates".They can be used by private cars only for an short time.


----------



## Jbte

A mexican plates from Durango :lol:


----------



## Halfpipesaur

And this colorful "Durango" title over numbers...


----------



## podvodni

Tihi_RSK said:


> :cheers:Serbian costom licence plate!
> http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/2893/picture065w.jpg


Hmmm... that one on the Audi is fake... The font is not regular, there are no cyrilic letters БГ under the shield and also the proportions are not correct... 
I'm not sure if there is any custom plate already issued in serbia, but it will look like this one...


----------



## Tihi_RSK

BG-TIHI licence plate i got thru the private company that makes tham. It's not original from Serbia.


----------



## Magnus Brage

I see a Latvian plate-car quite often, espescially on a Volvo S80 they are easilly confused with the swedish plates. The 1994-2001 plastic plates have the same fonts.



A Golf with the newest 2001- aluminium plates


----------



## Uppsala

RolexAL said:


> New plates of Republic of Kosova.


Is it possible to drive a car with this sort of plates outside of Kosovo?


----------



## Verso

^ I suppose you can at least go to Metohija.


----------



## Mr_Dru

RolexAL said:


> New plates of Republic of Kosova.


Nice car, it's suits with the neighbourhood


----------



## RolexAL

Uppsala said:


> Is it possible to drive a car with this sort of plates outside of Kosovo?


Sure that you can.


----------



## RolexAL

Verso said:


> ^ I suppose you can at least go to Metohija.


Is this some region in Slovenia?.:dunno:


----------



## Verso

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metohija


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What are you trying to point out?


----------



## RolexAL

Verso said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metohija


Well,its dead together with Yugoslavia.Now there is only Republic of Kosovo.Can u leave this pointless discussion now.?.


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> What are you trying to point out?


Nothing, it was a joke. And Metohija isn't dead, it's called "Rrafshi i Dukagjinit" in Albanian.


----------



## Thermo

Why all these non-EU countries want EU-style plates!?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The question is, are these EU plates or simply internationally standardized plates? As far as I know, the European Union does not have a monopoly on license plate design.


----------



## Norsko

^^ 
I think the government here said it was a EU directive that all countries in Europe should have this blue ribbon, that with plates like that we would not need the old white oval anymore. I have a suspicion though, they miss interpreted "European countries" with "EU countries"


----------



## bogdymol

Albania, Kosovo, Serbia and Turkey are preparing for joining the EU


----------



## RolexAL

Verso said:


> Nothing, it was a joke. And Metohija isn't dead, it's called "Rrafshi i Dukagjinit" in Albanian.


"Metohia"(or whateva you call it) is dead together with the breakup of YUGO.That name is foreign for our culture and territory.So..is irrelevant to us ..how do our neighbours call regions of our territory.


----------



## RolexAL

Thermo said:


> Why all these non-EU countries want EU-style plates!?


So,will ya remove our countries even from the continent now?


----------



## RolexAL

bogdymol said:


> Albania, Kosovo, Serbia and Turkey are preparing for joining the EU


Indeed.There's no other choice for the rest of europe.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

European international style license plates are also used in Iran, Israel, Morocco and Lebanon and are similar in design in Kyrgyzstan, Azerbaijan, Cape Verde, Georgia and Turkmenistan.

Half of Africa and the Caribbean has British style license plates and North and South America are also pretty similar in design.


----------



## Uppsala

ChrisZwolle said:


> The question is, are these EU plates or simply internationally standardized plates? As far as I know, the European Union does not have a monopoly on license plate design.


No, European Union does not have a monopoly on license plate design, that's correct. And many non EU-countries have very similar style with a blue Euroband. Serbia is one of them and Norway is another. Some non EU-members have a flag instead of the stars and some countries like Serbia, Montenegro and Turkey have nothing, only a blue Euroband with country code but no symbol or flag. Some countries have a national symbol like Albania and Lebanon.

But I think *the real* Euroband with stars is like a monopoly for only EU-members. There are many non EU-members with similar style, but only EU-members have the real ones with the stars like the pictures down here.


----------



## bogdymol

I personally understand the leaders of non-EU countries that want their countries plates to look similar with the EU ones, but IMO the best solution is personalizing the pre-EU-joining plate with the countries flag, and post-EU-joining with the 12 stars. Something like that happened to Romanian plates:

before 1992:








4 = numbers from 1 to 19 were automobiles
BH = Bihor county

1992 - 2007:








B = Bucharest

after January 1, 2007 (date of entrance into the EU):








AG = Argeș county


----------



## 122347

Vatican


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Quite frankly I liked the license plates with the flags better than the euro stars...


----------



## Norsko

^^










I am (honestly) afraid this flag will never be replaced with the EU stars


----------



## bogdymol

Norsko said:


> I am (honestly) afraid this flag will never be replaced with the EU stars


And why is this a bad thing?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

RolexAL said:


> "Metohia"(or whateva you call it) is dead together with the breakup of YUGO.*That name is foreign* *for *our culture and* territory*.So..is irrelevant to us ..how do our neighbours call regions of our territory.


:lol::nuts:


----------



## Kulla

^^ You just cant stop trolling can you? :crazy:


----------



## 7t

Thermo said:


> Why all these non-EU countries want EU-style plates!?


Government propaganda. The new plates have been heavily criticized in Albania, especially by nationalists who claim it an insult and anticonstitutional to have the white doubleheaded eagle on a blue background.


----------



## 7t

Norsko said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am (honestly) afraid this flag will never be replaced with the EU stars


Excellent designkay:


----------



## Kulla

7t said:


> Government propaganda. The new plates have been heavily criticized in Albania, especially by nationalists who claim it an insult and anticonstitutional to have the white doubleheaded eagle on a blue background.


They are right. There is no need for license plates like that. Whats the purpose of them? Except looking stupid driving around. The plates should of been changed when/if we joined the EU. And even then the doubleheaded eagle should of been left alone like it is now.


----------



## Norsko

bogdymol said:


> And why is this a bad thing?


I just want my country to join the EU, thats all.

7t: Thanks! would have looked better with stars though


----------



## Penn's Woods

Norsko said:


> ^^
> I think the government here said it was a EU directive that all countries in Europe should have this blue ribbon, that with plates like that we would not need the old white oval anymore. I have a suspicion though, they miss interpreted "European countries" with "EU countries"


That makes no sense. An "EU directive" does not, by definition, apply to non-EU countries.


----------



## 7t

The norwegian plate really is a fantastic one. I am usually reserved when I give reviews but that plate is just done right. From the blue strip with the simple flag stamped on, the right color tones, the fonts is just right, simple and clean. Barcode in the middle adds an administrative element to the whole. And it just looks and feels quite organic.


----------



## Norsko

Penn's Woods said:


> That makes no sense. An "EU directive" does not, by definition, apply to non-EU countries.


In Norway it does! You are probably right that "An "EU directive" does not, by definition, apply to non-EU countries", but in reality Norway quite often introduces EU laws and directives months (and sometimes years) before "real" EU member states. It seems like this is important for our gouvernment, probably partly because 40 % of our population still wish to join the EU.


----------



## Norsko

7t said:


> The norwegian plate really is a fantastic one. I am usually reserved when I give reviews but that plate is just done right. From the blue strip with the simple flag stamped on, the right color tones, the fonts is just right, simple and clean. Barcode in the middle adds an administrative element to the whole. And it just looks and feels quite organic.


Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Palance

Uppsala said:


> Is it possible to drive a car with this sort of plates outside of Kosovo?





RolexAL said:


> Sure that you can.



Also to Serbia? (since Serbia still does not recognise the Kosovo independence?) I can imagine that the Serbs do not allow that.

I remember having seen a Kosovo-plate in the Netherlands at the time that the Kosovo independence was not proclaimed, ant thus not recognised by the Netherlands (and other countries). That should be a strange situation.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Because the old plates were issued by the UNMIK so they were internationally recognized


----------



## RolexAL

Palance said:


> Also to Serbia? (since Serbia still does not recognise the Kosovo independence?) I can imagine that the Serbs do not allow that.
> 
> I remember having seen a Kosovo-plate in the Netherlands at the time that the Kosovo independence was not proclaimed, ant thus not recognised by the Netherlands (and other countries). That should be a strange situation.


Going to serbia will be the last thing an albanian will do(what to do there?).lol.

With Kosova's passport and license plates for cars u can go even in countries that haven't recognize the new country yet.One of my friends has been to Egypt for last new year..and there was no problem with his Kosovar passport or with his car..even that Egypt havent yet recognize Kosovo.


----------



## Uppsala

RolexAL said:


> Going to serbia will be the last thing an albanian will do(what to do there?).lol.
> 
> With Kosova's passport and license plates for cars u can go even in countries that haven't recognize the new country yet.One of my friends has been to Egypt for last new year..and there was no problem with his Kosovar passport or with his car..even that Egypt havent yet recognize Kosovo.


But I want to know if it's possible to go to Serbia with a car with the new plates from Kosovo. Because some Albanians maybe want to go through Serbia to other countries. And we must remember there are still Serbian people living in Kosovo. And maybe they have plates from Kosovo on their cars? They can't still use the old Yugoslav plates so long time now, so they must change to new Serbian or new Kosovo plates.

But I want to know if someone can go to Serbia with a car with the new plates from Kosovo?


----------



## RolexAL

Uppsala said:


> But I want to know if it's possible to go to Serbia with a car with the new plates from Kosovo. Because some Albanians maybe want to go through Serbia to other countries.


There's no need to pass through serbia to reach other countries.Kosovo share an long border with FYRMKD,Albania and MNE.



Uppsala said:


> And we must remember there are still Serbian people living in Kosovo. And maybe they have plates from Kosovo on their cars? They can't still use the old Yugoslav plates so long time now, so they must change to new Serbian or new Kosovo plates.


They are citizens of rep.of Kosova too and they have to use license plates of the country.Serbian plates are not allowed..or blocked long time ago.None can go against rules.


----------



## Verso

A little less propaganda, please.


----------



## RolexAL

^^
Troll..stay on topic.


----------



## Verso

bogdymol said:


> If you make exiting the new road imposible those two existing border crossing would be redundant and should be demolished. The only way a person from Croatia could enter Bosnia and vice-versa would be through the new crossing at near the town of Neum.


You can't only have a motorway through BIH, so you have to preserve the existing road with border crossings.



Gareth said:


> Why would you need to know if it's an EU country or not? Also, if you can't see the letters from afar, you probably can't see the emblem from afar either.


I can often recognize the emblem, but I can't read the letter(s).


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Arbenit said:


> It seems that highway E65/E80 that passes thru Neum strip in Bosnia, by an International Agreement (which one - I do not know), is regulated as an no man's land. Exiting the highway counts as enter to Bosnian territory, according to the Slobodna Dalmacija newspaper (from Split, I believe).
> 
> Text in Croatian:
> 
> This makes logical info about undisturbed pass of vehicle with Kosovo's LPs thru Neum strip.
> 
> Source:
> http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Dub...Type/ArticleView/articleId/52201/Default.aspx


That's just BS, Slobodna Dalmacija is not information source you want.



bogdymol said:


> I have tought at this solution which should be financed by both Bosnia and Croatia: make a road (or motorway) with 3 m high fences on each side between the two border crossings and bypass that little town, then demolish the border crossings at the both ends. Near the town of Neum make a free flowing traffic interchange, and those that want to enter/exit the Croatian road will have to stop at the border crossing that will be built there. The road could be patrolled by both Croatian and Bosnian police and stopping for any reasons could be banned. By doing this, you get a direct route from Zagreb to Dubrovnik and the costs of operating two border crossings could be minimized by having only one with much less traffic


The solution is the one Comrade Stalin would think of.


----------



## eucitizen

Andorra will soon issue new plates with the euroband. Their size will be 12x34 cm while now it is 14x33. For now no pictures yet, sorry.


----------



## Palance

Strange, since Andorra is not an EU-member.


----------



## Arbenit

bogdymol said:


> I've studied the map of Neum strip and I'm thinking... why aren't they doing something about this? Croatia is splitted into 2, and reaching Dubrovnik from Zagreb is only possible by ferry or by travelling through 2 border crossings.
> 
> I have tought at this solution which should be financed by both Bosnia and Croatia: make a road (or motorway) with 3 m high fences on each side between the two border crossings and bypass that little town, then demolish the border crossings at the both ends. Near the town of Neum make a free flowing traffic interchange, and those that want to enter/exit the Croatian road will have to stop at the border crossing that will be built there. The road could be patrolled by both Croatian and Bosnian police and stopping for any reasons could be banned. By doing this, you get a direct route from Zagreb to Dubrovnik and the costs of operating two border crossings could be minimized by having only one with much less traffic


Well, actually, Croatia is (slowly) building a bridge that connects mainland with Peljesac Peninsula. In the map below with a red line is marked the bridge that has started to be build, and with yellow line most possible route of the Croatian A1 motorway. This way Bosnian territory will be bypassed.










Some recent photos from the construction site of the bridge:


NikolaZGB said:


> *Pelješki most 11.01.2011.*





Bad_Hafen said:


> That's just BS


Yeah right!


----------



## eucitizen

Palance said:


> Strange, since Andorra is not an EU-member.


Neither Serbia nor Bosnia are EU members and have the euroband. Ok to be more correct they have the blue band without the stars, which, I think, is going to do Andorra as well. Anyway Andorra has the sign indicating you are entering the country the same as the other EU countries, that si the country name within the 12 stars.


----------



## Uppsala

eucitizen said:


> Neither Serbia nor Bosnia are EU members and have the euroband. Ok to be more correct they have the blue band without the stars, which, I think, is going to do Andorra as well. Anyway Andorra has the sign indicating you are entering the country the same as the other EU countries, that si the country name within the 12 stars.


If Andorra don't have stars, that's not more strange than Serbia, Norway, Albania, Bosnia or Turkey. But it should be very strange if Andorra have real Euroband with stars. But do anyone know if Andorra is going to have stars or not?


----------



## bogdymol

Arbenit said:


> Some recent photos from the construction site of the bridge:
> 
> Yeah right!


How cool. They are using invisible workers :lol:


----------



## ScraperDude

bogdymol said:


> How cool. They are using invisible workers :lol:


It does look a bit abandoned, I recognized that but maybe it was a holiday or day off  
Anyway, I think the bridge is a good solution.


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ I thought Bosnia was against that bridge because it would reduce the size of ships that will be able to enter the port of Neum, the only one in the country...


----------



## Cicerón

eucitizen said:


> Andorra will soon issue new plates with the euroband. Their size will be 12x34 cm while now it is 14x33. For now no pictures yet, sorry.


Source? From what I'm reading, there will be no euroband.




> Les mides en són una i també la incorporació de l’anomenat codi de país (l’AND) a la placa, a sota de l’escut, i al costat de Principat d’Andorra. La nomenclatura *AND* i la menció al país (*Principat d’Andorra*) *seran del mateix color blau.*


http://www.diariandorra.ad/index.php?option=com_k2&id=10570&view=item&Itemid=380



> Distintiu nacional / El segon canvi significatiu és la incorporació del distintiu nacional AND a la part inferior de l'escut del país (*aquest es manté tal qual*).


http://www.elperiodicdandorra.ad/tema-del-dia/9101-matricules-menys-altes-i-mes-europeitzades.html

Apart from the size, the only change will be the AND distinctive below the coat of arms, which remains the same. Both the letters AND and the words "Principat d'Andorra" will be the same blue.

It should be something like this:


----------



## Cicerón

Found it: PDF (1.7MB)










Not far from what I drew :shifty:


----------



## bogdymol

^^ It looks nice and clean


----------



## ScraperDude

g.spinoza said:


> ^^ I thought Bosnia was against that bridge because it would reduce the size of ships that will be able to enter the port of Neum, the only one in the country...


Indeed Bosnia is against the bridge but they once agreed upon the bridge and later that changed. From what I read the harbor isn't capable of accepting large ships currently anyway. Seems that a tunnel would be appropriate the more I read into this.
Sometimes it's better to respect the neighbors and work together but I'm not from the region so I don't know how well they get along. 
.


----------



## ScraperDude

Is Belgium the only European country utilizing red numbers/letters on their plates?


----------



## bogdymol

ScraperDude said:


> Is Belgium the only European country utilizing red numbers/letters on their plates?












Red plates are also used in Romania as temporary 1-month plates for new cars and imported cars.

First two letters = county code (BH = Bihor)
random numbers


----------



## Uppsala

Cicerón said:


> Found it: PDF (1.7MB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not far from what I drew :shifty:


Very nice plates! But it's not any Euroband on it. 

I think it is quite similar to the plates from Åland.


----------



## Cicerón

Uppsala said:


> Very nice plates! *But it's not any Euroband on it*.
> 
> I think it is quite similar to the plates from Åland.
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5a/Kfz-Kennzeichen_Aland.jpg



That's what I was trying to point out 


Cicerón said:


> Source? From what I'm reading, there will be no euroband.


----------



## g.spinoza

I don't like those Åland plates, I understand the autonomy and all but it does not read Finland at all...


----------



## Penn's Woods

ScraperDude said:


> Is Belgium the only European country utilizing red numbers/letters on their plates?


I follow Belgian news, because the country interests me....

There was a whole, long, drawn-out debate over the license plates, which I as an American found pretty funny. For as long as I've been paying attention (1985) until, maybe, a year ago, the plates were an even brighter red. When the color change was being considered, there was talk of switching to black on white because, supposedly, it was safer. And in conformity with European standards. (A lot of people thought it was "European," and therefore good, for everyone's license plates to look alike. The fact that it's difficult these days, thanks to European uniformity, to tell a Swedish plate from a Latvian one - among other examples - unless you're close enough to read the letters in the Euroband doesn't seem to have occurred to anyone.... As for the safety issue, at one point, I posted on a Belgian forum a list of U.S. states that use red letters and pointed out that I'd never heard anyone over here suggest that the variety of colors we have presented a safety issue....)


----------



## g.spinoza

Are in Romania personalized plates allowed? Because today I spotted a rather suspicious one: B 42 WWW


----------



## bogdymol

g.spinoza said:


> Are in Romania personalized plates allowed? Because today I spotted a rather suspicious one: B 42 WWW


Yes, they are alowed for an extra fee (actually it's quite cheap, 10-20 Euro or something like that). You can personalize the 2 numbers and 3 letters from the plate (the first one/two letters are from the county where you live in and can not be modified).


----------



## Attus

bogdymol said:


> (the first one/two letters are from the county where you live in and can not be modified).


Sure, even for leased cars? I suppose leased cars have a license plate of the HQ of the bank (usually B for Bucuresti).


----------



## bogdymol

Attus said:


> Sure, even for leased cars? I suppose leased cars have a license plate of the HQ of the bank (usually B for Bucuresti).


Usually the leased cars have licence plates starting with *B* (Bucharest), but I've also seen some leased cars with *BH* (Bihor). I'm not sure if licence plates from leased cars can be personalised. It might depend on the bank you are working with...


----------



## Attus

bogdymol said:


> Usually the leased cars have licence plates starting with *B* (Bucharest), but I've also seen some leased cars with *BH* (Bihor). I'm not sure if licence plates from leased cars can be personalised. It might depend on the bank you are working with...


Thanks.


----------



## Cicerón

Some days ago 10,000 NNNN HDP license plates were delivered in Spain. HDP in Spanish stands for _hijo de puta_ (son of a bitch). However 10,000 are not enough for the people who deserve such a license plate :lol:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

"Filho da puta" is one of the most commonly heard phrases in Portuguese, second only to the words "pois", "pronto" and "complicado"


----------



## Fargo Wolf

Saw a 2CV in the Town of Boston Bar, British Columbia, Canada on Sat. European dimension number plate, white background, black letter/number combo and no Euroband. Unfortunately, it was going the opposite direction, so I can't be more specific than that.


----------



## CNGL

Cicerón said:


> Some days ago 10,000 NNNN HDP license plates were delivered in Spain. HDP in Spanish stands for _hijo de puta_ (son of a bitch). However 10,000 are not enough for the people who deserve such a license plate :lol:


I have already seen some HDP plates! :lol:. I remember when they put FCB, which are the initials of F.C. Barcelona. I want to know if there's any Real Madrid fan with a car which have these letters :rofl:.

But i'm awaiting for the ZIP code and town combo 8394-SVM. Incidentally, a town named *S*ant *V*icenç de *M*ontalt, located 40 km Northeast of Barcelona, has the ZIP code 08394.


----------



## gabrielbabb

Well in Mexico there are like 80 different kind of plates, divided by state, taxi by state, site taxi, classic old cars, government cars, police cars, big trucks by state, and also there is one specifically for the front and other for the back part of the vehicle.

This is an example of different Plates by State











I will post of some states

Baja California State










Yucatán State










State of Mexico 










Michoacan State










Durango State










Jalisco State











Zacatecas State










Chiapas State










Taxi plates from Federal District










Special plates of Federal District










Motorcycle plates Federal District










Judicial Police Plates Federal District










School Vehicle










There are a lot more I may post them in other page... some of the models may have changed because the plates models change about every 2 years.


----------



## 1000city

^^ That variety is amazig ^^

Rare to see - polish temporary tesing/experimental plates. Usually issued for vehicles used by manufacturer for testing and researching (latest models, prototypes etc.) and usually can be spotted around factory chimney. Look simmilar to regular temporary plates, but have only 3 digits and "B" at the end. Here on the latest Lancia Ypsilon south of Tychy, where the Fiat plant is located.


----------



## Arbenit

Bad_Hafen said:


> In BiH it is not possible to enter with new Kosovo plates. So you will have to go by ferry, what i wrote at the beginning.


Two friends of mine, separately, went to Croatia thru Neum. Both of them had Republic of Kosovo LPs, and they were not even stopped in the border at Neum.


----------



## Alqaszar

Regarding EU-plates: I remember reading a car magazine in the late eighties or early nineties with an article about the introduction of common European plates. As far as I remember that article, they spoke about two blue bands with the full-height Twelve Stars on the left and the country code on the right size.

That design was obviously influenced by the cars the "eurocrats" saw everyday in the streets of Brussels:










Source: olavsplates.com

Of course, neither the Twelve Stars nor the B on the right were official parts of the plate. The fields right or left were used sometimes for a B inside the European stars, or a dealer or insurance logo can be found there. Sometimes it was left blanc.

But the thing of the Belgian plates back then (and until last year) is that they are quite smaller than the European format (ca. 52 cm x 11 cm). It soon turned out that there was not enough space for the alphanumerical combinations between the two big blue fields. I remember that the magaizine posted a picture of a plate, and the blue fields were almost square, so the width between them was reduced to about 30 cm.

Later, the current design (4 cm blue band with the Twelve Stars and the national code on the left) was introduced by the EU, and the countries slowly began to adapt them.

Ironically, the Belgian plates were the last ones in the EU to adapt the design which they originally had introduced (along with the Luxemburg plates, which featured the European flag on the back plate since at least the eighties).

I remember cutting the article out of the magazine, but unfortunatley I can't find it anymore after more than 20 years. Otherwise I would have provided a scan here.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

^^ The current design was introduced by Ireland and slowly other countries copied


----------



## janiss

Whose is this?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Have you Googled the dealer whose name is on the frame? (I can't quite make it out.)


----------



## janiss

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Have you Googled the dealer whose name is on the frame? (I can't quite make it out.)


Auto Grezda Sh.p.k., Prishtina :dunno:


----------



## Maks33

janiss said:


> Whose is this?


Private vehicle (PV), belonging to EU Mission in Kosovo.


----------



## Filipdr

New European, Serbian plates:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Are they putting some of it in the Latin alphabet and some of it (the place names I think) in Cyrillic to keep everyone happy?


----------



## Filipdr

Yes, exactly! Serbia is the only country in the world which uses both Cyrillic and Latin, so in a way this makes everyone happy.


----------



## Attus

Filipdr said:


> Serbia is the only country in the world which uses both Cyrillic and Latin


Isn't both used in Montenegro as well? I mean not for license plates but generally.


----------



## eucitizen

Even Macedonia uses plates with both alphabets.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Attus said:


> Isn't both used in Montenegro as well? I mean not for license plates but generally.


Yes, but with this new Montenegrin language I think that only Latin is used


----------



## Filipdr

Attus said:


> Isn't both used in Montenegro as well? I mean not for license plates but generally.


Generally yes, both can be used since the official language in Montenegro is Serbian. But you won't see Cyrillic letters on the Montenegrin plates...










The countries in dark blue use Serbian as an official language.



Attus said:


> Even Macedonia uses plates with both alphabets.


What I meant to say in my first post is that Serbian language is the only language in the world which uses both Cyrillic and Latin at the same time... I didn't mean that you have Cyrillic and Latin letters only on the Serbian plates, of course not...

You don't have Latin in Macedonian language.



Attus said:


> Yes, but with this new Montenegrin language I think that only Latin is used


If that imaginary "Montenegrin language" exists, then yes, only Latin is used...

P.S: We're getting off topic here, back to the license plates...


----------



## NordikNerd

A maserati outside hotel George V. What does the "92" on the plate mean ? Ile de France ? some cars also have the number "75"

this picture: the clio-plate has a small number to the right but the bmw-plate doesn't why?


----------



## SeanT

What about the light blue?? What is Hungary and Romania have to do with this?


----------



## Penn's Woods

NordikNerd said:


> A maserati outside hotel George V. What does the "92" on the plate mean ? Ile de France ? some cars also have the number "75"


92 is the code for the département of the Hauts-de-Seine; 75 for the (département of the) city of Paris.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hauts-de-Seine

As for the other picture: until about two years ago, French license plates carried the number of the département the car was registered in. That 276 DJE 78 would have been registered in Seine-et-Marne (just east of Paris) ) - 78 is that département's code, and that's why it's separated from the other numbers by the letters. When I was first in France in 1985, most plates had four numbers, two letters, and then the département code; the three-three-two pattern was used in Paris; I don't know if it was used anywhere else.

About 2009, some départements were running out of numbers, so the government decided to eliminate département codes on license plates and register cars nationally. But there was some resistance from people who thought the département codes being eliminated was a blow to regional identity or whatever, so the government decided to permit (or require, I'm not sure) the département number, together with the logo of the region it's in, in a blue patch opposite the Euroband. It's not really considered part of the plate number, and people can use whatever département they want (say the one their favorite vacation spot's in). The Clio (and the Maserati in the other photo) have this new type of plate.

If you read French: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plaque_d'immatriculation_française
Départements with codes: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fichier:Départements_de_France_nom+num.svg (That's the best map I can find on line.) (Any French postal code also has the département number as its first two digits, and in fact the département numbers are often used in unofficial contexts as a sort of short-hand way of referring to them.)


----------



## ionutzyankoo

SeanT said:


> What about the light blue?? What is Hungary and Romania have to do with this?


Countries that recognises Serbian as minority language


----------



## Filipdr

SeanT said:


> What about the light blue?? What is Hungary and Romania have to do with this?


Countries in light blue recognize Serbian as a minority language.

Back to the topic. Are the plates on Maserati the newest French plates, and are they made from aluminum or plastic?


----------



## Uppsala

Filipdr said:


> Countries in light blue recognize Serbian as a minority language.
> 
> Back to the topic. Are the plates on Maserati the newest French plates, and are they made from aluminum or plastic?


Yes thats the newest French plates. They are made from plastic.


----------



## Filipdr

Uppsala said:


> Yes thats the newest French plates. They are made from plastic.


Ok, they look nice!


----------



## tbh444

ionutzyankoo said:


> Countries that recognises Serbian as minority language


I notice Mt. Athos is also highlighted, presumably some Serbian monks live there. And to make this on-topic, they apparently have their own plates there according to here, but I can't find any pictures of one on a vehicle - probably one of the rarest in the world to spot


----------



## Filipdr

tbh444 said:


> I notice Mt. Athos is also highlighted, presumably some Serbian monks live there. And to make this on-topic, they apparently have their own plates there according to here, but I can't find any pictures of one on a vehicle - probably one of the rarest in the world to spot


Hmm, interesting...


----------



## hegoak64

Hello Penn's wood
Generally speaking, your message is right, I just want to add 2 or 3 things, as French citizen
at first, a lot of department move from 2 to 3 letters, 32 at the last day of the former system
Then 78 = Department of Yvelines is on the WEST of Paris
And a t last, system change, not due to overflow of registrations(only 30% at 3 letters, only one over Rxx serie, Paris which close by 523RQD75, so to 999ZZZ75, more or less 15/18 years minimum)
No the real reason was a change in french law, named "loi de decentralisation" where many many things move from State Gvt to local Gvt
Exemple : the maintenance of main roads, nowaday on hands of local Gvt name "regions"
By that, as you well understand, politicians roused people, and especially, of course on minor but popular theme of Department numbers
To avoid problems and close mouses of politicians, the Government (which are well prepare the text) offers to citizen to choose the department, from resodence or pleasure, no rule except the department match the region it is
So now, each owner of vehicle can choose any french Dpt mainland or not !
That's so ridiculous that we can see (which is forbidden, but in France...) a Dpt on front plate, another one on the rear plate, and a third on the trailer or he bike-rack !!!!!


----------



## g.spinoza

ionutzyankoo said:


> Countries that recognises Serbian as minority language


If I'm not mistaken, Croatian and Serbian are the same language so Croatia should be coloured in dark blue.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

^^ They used to be, but now they aren't quite :lol:


----------



## Penn's Woods

hegoak64 said:


> ...
> Then 78 = Department of Yvelines is on the WEST of Paris
> ...


How'd I get that wrong?!:bash:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

^^ Because you are not a Parisian


----------



## g.spinoza

DanielFigFoz said:


> ^^ They used to be, but now they aren't quite :lol:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serbocroatian

:tongue2:


----------



## Penn's Woods

DanielFigFoz said:


> ^^ Because you are not a Parisian


I know the départements, though. I'm weird that way.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Yeah, but I'm sure that most French people don't know all of them


----------



## Attus

Yeah, Serbian and Croatian language are almost the same (and Montenegrin as well, more similar to Croatian than to Serbian) but politically it is incorrect to call them as the same )


----------



## g.spinoza

Attus said:


> Yeah, Serbian and Croatian language are almost the same (and Montenegrin as well, more similar to Croatian than to Serbian) but politically it is incorrect to call them as the same )


Bah, it's like someone should call the Italian spoken in San Marino as "sammarinese", or the one spoken in Swiss Ticino "ticinese".

"What's in a name? That which we call a rose 
By any other name would smell as sweet."
Romeo and Juliet (II, ii, 1-2)


----------



## Filipdr

g.spinoza said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Croatian and Serbian are the same language so Croatia should be coloured in dark blue.


Officially they are different languages, but in reality, they are the same!



g.spinoza said:


> They used to be, but now they aren't quite


NO! They always were the same and they will always be! Anyone except a Croat will tell you that!



g.spinoza said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serbocroatian


Exactly! 



g.spinoza said:


> Yeah, Serbian and Croatian language are almost the same (and Montenegrin as well, more similar to Croatian than to Serbian) but politically it is incorrect to call them as the same )


Yes, Croatian language only exists because of politics, it's modified Serbian, nothing else! And Montenegrin doesn't exist at all! 



g.spinoza said:


> Bah, it's like someone should call the Italian spoken in San Marino as "sammarinese", or the one spoken in Swiss Ticino "ticinese".


YES, exactly! Italian is Italian not matter where it's spoken!


Take everything like this. The difference between Serbian and Croatian is almost the same as difference between American English and British English! That is the answer to this discussion...

P.S: Can we please now stop talking about fake languages and get back to the topic?


----------



## Filipdr

I always wondered...










What is written on the right blue section of the Italian plate. And what is that yellow circle above?

I'm guessing that "FI" are the regional letters. And about that circle. I've been in Trieste a couple weeks ago, and seen that sometimes you have some numbers written in those circles like "03" in this chase. What do they mean?

Some plates that I've seen don't even have anything written on the right blue spot of the plate, just an empty circle like this one:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Thats for Bolzano I think, which is an autonomous province, so it gets to put the coat of arms and also no number, I think


----------



## bogdymol

^^ In that circle you will usually see 2 numbers. They say the year of the first registration.










For example this vehicle was first registered in 1999.


----------



## g.spinoza

Filipdr said:


> I always wondered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is written on the right blue section of the Italian plate. And what is that yellow circle above?
> 
> I'm guessing that "FI" are the regional letters. And about that circle. I've been in Trieste a couple weeks ago, and seen that sometimes you have some numbers written in those circles like "03" in this chase. What do they mean?


It's the registration year of the car.



> Some plates that I've seen don't even have anything written on the right blue spot of the plate, just an empty circle like this one:


Mine also hasn't them. I was told that you must expressly request them if you reside in a province different that that where you register the car. I bought my car in Ancona but at that time I resided in Bologna so no year nor code.


----------



## Filipdr

DalielFigFoz said:


> Thats for Bolzano I think, which is an autonomous province, so it gets to put the coat of arms and also no number, I think


Ok, I changed the plate picture, so it's not Bolzano anymore, but thanks. 



bogdymol said:


> ^^ In that circle you will usually see 2 numbers. They say the year of the first registration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For example this vehicle was first registered in 1999.


Ok, thanks. It's interesting to see how old is the vehicle in front of you.



g.spinoza said:


> Mine also hasn't them. I was told that you must expressly request them if you reside in a province different that that where you register the car. I bought my car in Ancona but at that time I resided in Bologna so no year nor code.


Hmm, interesting... In Serbia you must register a car to the place where you live.

Does this go for every country that has an empty blue field on the right side of the plate like France or is this just for Italy?


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ AFAIK French plates on the right side bear the code of the department and the coat of arms of the region of registration, but they are not compulsory.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^The number for the department of the owner's choice, whether or not he lives there or the car's registered there, and the logo for the region that department's in.


----------



## CNGL

Filipdr said:


> Ok, I changed the plate picture, so it's not Bolzano anymore, but thanks.


The new one is from Rome. Thanks again, http://www.targheitaliane.com .


----------



## Filipdr

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^The number for the department of the owner's choice, whether or not he lives there or the car's registered there, and the logo for the region that department's in.


I other worlds they can choose. Ok, thanks. 



CNGL said:


> The new one is from Rome. Thanks again, http://www.targheitaliane.com


I don't think that "FI" means Rome...


----------



## CNGL

No, FI is Firenze. I mean the motorcycle plate without code, which I searched and found that the plate could have had "ROMA" written in it.


----------



## Uppsala

All old Italian plates had a code from where the car is comming from. Every place hade a code with two letters except for Rome. So MI was Milano, AN for Ancona, FI for Firenze. But Rome was different. Cars from Rome hade the code ROMA instead.

But now you just find a code on the right blue field, and you dont see the code at all plates. I see quite a lot of Italian plates without the code, so you can't see where the car is comming from.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I believe that in Italy, cars don't get the code anymore if the cars are bought in a province where the original owner was not resident.

In what countries does the registration always stay with the owner like in the US and Germany?


----------



## Macedonicus

the new Macedonian plates:










They are going to replace the current ones by the end of 2011.


----------



## eusimcity4

didn't they have a new style before with MK with an oval on the plate and some coat of arm badge on it? maybe they used to but it didn't work.......this ones better! Cleaner!


----------



## g.spinoza

I spotted yesterday, near Karlsruhe, a US army-plated vehicle. Plate was like this one:


----------



## Macedonicus

eusimcity4 said:


> didn't they have a new style before with MK with an oval on the plate and some coat of arm badge on it? maybe they used to but it didn't work.......this ones better! Cleaner!


Yes they should have looked different with the Plate-Rule from 2007-8 but those plates had 3 stickers containing the word MACEDONIA and because of the bilateral issue with our south Neighboor that was delayed until now, when they finally are going to be changed. Plus a few more cities will get their own code.


----------



## eusimcity4

Our Serbian ones are so much better then our former ones! They finally say SRB and plus, there is the coat of arms!!










my car with the new plate-


----------



## Macedonicus

eusimcity4 said:


> Our Serbian ones are so much better then our former ones! They finally say SRB and plus, there is the coat of arms!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my car with the new plate-


yeah they're really stylish, i like them a lot


----------



## LjuboSyd

I think Australia is also going to enter the EU soon?

State of New SOuth Wales licence plate:


----------



## eusimcity4

^^That's a very STYLISH plate


----------



## xzmattzx

Australia had some nice plates before. They were simple yet each had their own personality, like an animal or whatever. I hope they don't adopt the European look and make them all look the same.


----------



## LjuboSyd

xzmattzx said:


> Australia had some nice plates before. They were simple yet each had their own personality, like an animal or whatever. I hope they don't adopt the European look and make them all look the same.



The euro plates are optional here, and the original plates are still the main ones. However, the euro plates are increasingly becoming popular (especially with european cars):

Here are some euro plates from the different states and territories in Australia:

*Victoria*









Original










*Queensland*









Original










*New South Wales*









Original










*South Australia*









Original










*Western Australia*









Original










*Tasmania*









Original










Proposal for the *Australian Capital territory*









Original










The *Northern Territory* don't have any euro plates. This is a typical plate from NT:


----------



## Penn's Woods

xzmattzx said:


> Australia had some nice plates before. They were simple yet each had their own personality, like an animal or whatever. I hope they don't adopt the European look and make them all look the same.


Hear hear!


----------



## DanielFigFoz

^^ Indeed.

The Tasmanian euro plates are quite nice too though


----------



## Corvinus

Vintage Swiss motorcycle front plate


----------



## Uppsala

Corvinus said:


> Vintage Swiss motorcycle front plate


Looks very nice.


----------



## Corvinus

Some remarkable plates captured at an open-air vintage car exposition in Switzerland:

1. A strange Swiss plate, with the area code for the canton missing (the coat-of-arms at the right is that of the Canton of Aargau --> code AG) - could be decoration only, AFAIK there is no valid registration number without the cantonal code










Vintage Italian (Rome) plate for decoration purposes - the valid Swiss registration plate is below ...










A 1960 Rhode Island plate


----------



## RolexAL

Albanian taxi plate.


----------



## Norsko

What is the point with the right side blue ribbon?


----------



## eucitizen

Probably it has the same function as it has on the italian plate, year of registratino and city code.


----------



## Uppsala

Norsko said:


> What is the point with the right side blue ribbon?





eucitizen said:


> Probably it has the same function as it has on the italian plate, year of registratino and city code.


Maybe there is only one function and thats to look Italian.


----------



## Nima-Farid

Magnus Brage said:


> What happends if you drive around with a mangled licence plate like this one?
> 
> Is there a fine ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The North American licenceplates are more compact, protected and more difficult to damage.
> 
> Why not start the new thread "Damaged licence plates"


Wrong!! Iran had american standard plate in the past and the damaged plates were a lot more than european standard plates now


----------



## ScraperDude

Nima-Farid said:


> Wrong!! Iran had american standard plate in the past and the damaged plates were a lot more than european standard plates now


I agree. Though American states that make you have both a front and back plate, the front plate gets damaged the most. I've even cut my toe on the edge of my Jeeps front plate when i was parked near a hill and walked past the front in sanadals and the plate corner sliced my toe. 
My front plates on my cars always end up dented, or chipped paint due to being in the front which rocks, debris or whatever is in the road seems to bear the brunt. I've tried the hard plastic plate covers and they always get cracked or broken so I just stopped bothering with replacing them. 

AFAIK in the U.S. you can have a damaged front plate with no fines. It's such an ordeal to go into a DMV here, over a damaged plate and the miserable zombie assholes that the DMV employs makes the experience so unpleasant, I'd rather chew glass than interact with them.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

One thing is something being illegal and another thing is it being enforced. It may be illegal to have a slightly damaged plate in the UK (I don't know, but many get humidity inside them because they're plastic) but no one really cares, as long as its legible


----------



## Norsko

Uppsala said:


> Maybe there is only one function and thats to look Italian.


----------



## italystf

ChrisZwolle said:


> Easy: they don't have plates in the Netherlands


Even if they circulate on public roads? And if they cross an international border? What happens if a tractor is found parked in a non-park zone? How can the police find the owner and fine him?


----------



## hegoak64

Alex_ZR said:


> Can someone post how does the plates for excavators, tractors and such type of vehicles look like in Europe?


You speak about agricultural tractor ?
My own french ones


----------



## hegoak64




----------



## hegoak64

Hello Nima-farid
Thank you for these pix
- If I'm not wrong, since past year, vehicles from Iran which travel abroad bear a complex plate, with blue, white and red portions all in "occidental" letters
Former yellow plates wasn't use
- Do you know who made this "fake" plate ? could possible to have one for my collection ?


----------



## DanielFigFoz

^^On page 75 there is a plate in Roman letters from Iran, underneath the normal domestic one


----------



## Nima-Farid

> Hello Nima-farid
> Thank you for these pix
> - If I'm not wrong, since past year, vehicles from Iran which travel abroad bear a complex plate, with blue, white and red portions all in "occidental" letters
> Former yellow plates wasn't use
> - Do you know who made this "fake" plate ? could possible to have one for my collection ?


You mean these plates?









These plates are not fake. Unfortunately these plates are the new version of Iran's Transit plates issued by the organisation mentioned at the bottom of the plate.


----------



## hegoak64

I thank you nima-farid for your answer
I'm not clear enough :
- Yes I talk about these new Iran plate. You agreed it is now the model for vehicle which travel abroad
- In an other hand, and as you send a picture with a fake plate, I'll want to know if it is possible to have one for my collection, because I suppose a real one is not possible !


----------



## Nima-Farid

^^ I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## Nima-Farid

Arvand Free Trade Zone plate


----------



## hegoak64

Well, I'll try to be clear :
- at first , I offer an answer to the question of "out-of-state" plate of Iran
I can remember to see recently plates on trucks from Iran, but not the former yellow ones, but more colorfoul. Actually the model you sent a picture
- at second, I take the opportunity of a picture of a car equipped with two plates (and one is a fake) to ask to you if you known a way to have this kind of plates (the fake one) for my collection of worlwide plates, as I supposed a real one is not possible to have
Is this right ? Sorry for my english, I do my best
Thank you very much for your answer


----------



## DanielFigFoz

He/she wants to know if he/she can buy a fake Iranian plate of the above shown plate for international use


----------



## Nima-Farid

^^ That plate is not that well known in Iran. I don't think anyone would sell that plate. The easiest way is to really get one but to buy a fake plate there might be some shops that sell fake plates for truck accesories in Iran but they mostly sell Arabic and European fake plates.


----------



## hegoak64

obligado Daniel !
And yes that's what I need ! Do you know that kind of shop ? could I bouy something as I'm outside Iran ?
It's really interesting to point the fact that "export plate" are well known outside than inside a country. Of course it is logical, but funny !


----------



## Nima-Farid

I don't think so. Iran's government won't allow that. and btw that plate is so ugly and childish!


----------



## hegoak64

Yes, you're right Nima-farid, and that is why i don't have Iran in my collection !!!
But, as I collect from over 45 years, I know, with patience, sometime, you can have want you need
Maybe can I found somewhere coordinates of somebody who have these little gem on hand
At least, thank you for your great pictures


----------



## hegoak64

Nima-Farid said:


> American cars have probelm with the new system (Since 2003) since Iran only has one standard size (EU size) :bash::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top one is a fake plate made by the driver.
> 
> 
> Sorry if I sinsist, but my goal is the fake one, (if the real is unaccesible)


----------



## Nima-Farid

I think he made it himself or ordered a truck accesories shop to make it for him. Ther are many styles of these fake plates. Lots of trucks have fake plates. you just need to know the right people. If there is any way i can help you I will be happy.


----------



## hegoak64

I thank you for your answer Nima-farid
Do I understand it will be possible for ....umh, I say an Iranian citizen, to made this kind of plates and then, send it to .....France, as example ?
if yes, maybe to avoid to pollute this forum, could we continue by private mail, mine :
[email protected]


----------



## Corvinus

An interesting detail from the world of license plate numbers:

In Switzerland, the very same license number may be issued - independently - to vehicles of distinct categories. 
E. g. the number *ZH 1234* may be simultaneously issued to a (1) passenger car, (2) a motorbike, (3) a truck, (4) an excavator and (5) an agricultural tractor - without their registrants being related to each other. 
So of course, for identifying a vehicle (infraction, etc.), the plate number is not sufficient, the type of vehicle must be given as well.

Which countries do have a similar practice of issuing license numbers?


----------



## Nima-Farid

^^ I don't know. I don't have the equipements needed.


----------



## Christophorus

In Serbia, like in BiH and Montenegro you have to renew your car registration (not the tables every time) every year, so its not a problem to change those plates within one year.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Christophorus said:


> In Serbia, like in BiH and Montenegro you have to renew your car registration (not the tables every time) every year, so its not a problem to change those plates within one year.


Correct.  One of the reasons for replacement of the old plates is that they represent non existed country - FR Yugoslavia.


----------



## hegoak64

eusimcity4 said:


> more pictures of new Serbian plates-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In french language SOLDAT = SERVICEMAN !
> Is it the name of a garage RENAULT ?????
> And do you know if older serbian plates could be avalaible for collectors ?
> Thank you eusimcity4


----------



## NordikNerd

Swedish 1984-1993 plastic licenseplate of poor quality^^ 2nd oldest type of plate in use.










^^
some of these plates have to be changed because
the white colour comes off








1994-2001 of better quality thicker fonts^^


















Us-sized plates can be ordered if the usual one does not fit. Is this possible in other non US-countries ?









newest plate with euroband










non euroband









deceiving LT-plate, easy to confuse with swedish plate









taxi-plate, marked with a "T"


----------



## Satyricon84

...and a swedish plate series 1906-1973


----------



## Satyricon84

NordikNerd said:


> Us-sized plates can be ordered if the usual one does not fit. Is this possible in other non US-countries ?


Yes it's possible.

In The Nederlands...









In Estonia...









In Germany... actually in Germany there isn't a US size, you just chose a plate with few letters and numbers which fits in the space for the plate









In Italy for US cars, you can get a square plate


----------



## NordikNerd

Satyricon84 said:


> ...and a swedish plate series 1906-1973


No, this is a newer personal plate with a lookalike old combination.

The original pre 1973 plates had smaller and thicker fonts


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ cannot be a re-registration of the original plate with a newer plate?


----------



## Stainless

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ cannot be a re-registration of the original plate with a newer plate?


Possibly, buy this is a Volvo P544 so probably a combination of the two, ie a new personal plate in the style of an older plate showing the model number. This is only possible as the older plates were withdrawn, so now any owner of a classic could in effect put the original plate back on. Things are done a bit differently in the UK. A plate is always valid and none have been withdrawn from a car. So A1 still exists from over 100 years ago.


----------



## NordikNerd

Stainless said:


> Possibly, buy this is a Volvo P544 so probably a combination of the two, ie a new personal plate in the style of an older plate showing the model number. This is only possible as the older plates were withdrawn, so now any owner of a classic could in effect put the original plate back on. Things are done a bit differently in the UK. A plate is always valid and none have been withdrawn from a car. So A1 still exists from over 100 years ago.


Correct, but the car is a Saab 93 from the 1950's

About the original plates in the UK, it doesn't surprice me that a 100 year old plate still is valid, because the UK is a very conservative country where traditions are preserved in all fields.


----------



## Nordic20T

Satyricon84 said:


> In Germany... actually in Germany there isn't a US size, you just chose a plate with few letters and numbers which fits in the space for the plate


There is an US-size plate in Germany, but it's not easy to get one. 









In Hungary it is also possible to get a smaller plate, in fact it's the same as for motorcycles. 









new style









In Switzerland you can have the two line plate, those have the size 30x16cm.


----------



## Satyricon84

NordikNerd said:


> Correct, but the car is a Saab 93 from the 1950's


Right, to be exact, the year is 1957


----------



## DanielFigFoz

In the UK cars can get motorcycle plates


----------



## Satyricon84

Nordic20T said:


> There is an US-size plate in Germany, but it's not easy to get one.


Yes right, i forgot this possibility, i have a couple of pics of them too


















Here instead from Poland









from Romania









and from Belarus









They aren't properly US size, but adaptation on US size license plate's place


----------



## Satyricon84

one from Denmark


----------



## Nordic20T

@Satyricon84

It's interesting, your german US-size-plates and mine too are all from Baden-Württemberg.


----------



## Satyricon84

I have another one from Rheinland-Pfalz (KL) but I don't find the pic anymore :bash:


----------



## bigmishu

I have one from Wernigerode


IMG_0789 by bigmishu, on Flickr


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ but this is normal square plate, not US size. Nice car however! What is, Alfa Romeo?


----------



## bigmishu

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ but this is normal square plate, not US size. Nice car however! What is, Alfa Romeo?


sorry :bash: I tought is a US size 

The car is Opel


----------



## Satyricon84

The first letter indicates the region. K is for Małopolskie (Lesser Poland)


----------



## NordikNerd

Satyricon84 said:


> The first letter indicates the region. K is for Małopolskie (Lesser Poland)


But the letter K is not found in the beginning of the word Limanowa or Małopolskie. Limanowa should be named MLI or just LI.

I prefer the german system B=Berlin,M=Munich K= Köln and so on.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

^^
@NordikNerd, in case that you wonder 'why the hell K for Małopolskie', it's taken from the capital of the region, Kraków.

Our system isn't exactly most consistent, some regions have their identification letters coming from their proper names (D for Dolnośląskie, Z for Zachodniopomorskie etc), some from the region capitals (B for Podlaskie, capital: Białystok, G for Pomorskie, capital: Gdańsk...), and some identification letters was distributed simply because all the other sensible combinations was already taken (N for Warmińsko-Mazurskie, F for Lubuskie, E for Łódzkie...)

German system is clearer and more sensible, but when you have 350+ counties our system with common first letter for counties in the same region gives you opportunity to match the location only with rough knowledge of the region in question and some guesswork.


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ In Italy we had this problem with Crotone. CR, CO, CT, CN were already assigned (Cremona, Como, Catania and Cuneo) so for the code we used KR, from Kroton, the ancient name of the city in greek


----------



## Satyricon84

NordikNerd said:


> But the letter K is not found in the beginning of the word Limanowa or Małopolskie. Limanowa should be named MLI or just LI.
> 
> I prefer the german system B=Berlin,M=Munich K= Köln and so on.


Actually not all german codes belongs to the town as Berlin or München. for exampe TDO = Landkreis Nordsachsen, SIM = Rhein-Hunsrück-Kreis, HG = Hochtaunuskreis, TBB = Main-Tauber-Kreis and many others....


----------



## Agurv

Saw a German plate today in Pittsburgh, PA, USA...he was on the other side of the road and didnt have enough time to grab a picture...was driving a white BMW


----------



## NordikNerd

Satyricon84 said:


> Actually not all german codes belongs to the town as Berlin or München. for exampe TDO = Landkreis Nordsachsen, SIM = Rhein-Hunsrück-Kreis, HG = Hochtaunuskreis, TBB = Main-Tauber-Kreis and many others....


One thing: Hamburg is more popolous than Hannover, still Hannover received the single H and Hamburg became HH. Why is the hansestadt-prefix so important ?

This also the case with Rostock, Lubeck and Bremen, HRO, HL & HB


----------



## KiwiGuy

Any idea what these do?


----------



## CNGL

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ In Italy we had this problem with Crotone. CR, CO, CT, CN were already assigned (Cremona, Como, Catania and Cuneo) so for the code we used KR, from Kroton, the ancient name of the city in greek


You forgot CE (Caserta). And yes, I write that city as Krotone because of the code.

BTW, I like VS, which stands for... Medio Campidano! Neither V nor S is in the name! (MC is Macerata, ME is Messina) The seats are Villacidro and Sanluri, so VS is used (SV is Savona).


----------



## Satyricon84

NordikNerd said:


> One thing: Hamburg is more popolous than Hannover, still Hannover received the single H and Hamburg became HH. Why is the hansestadt-prefix so important ?
> 
> This also the case with Rostock, Lubeck and Bremen, HRO, HL & HB


Not necessarily the city with more population has single letter... G for example is Stadt Gera and has around 100.000 inhabitants, while GE is Stadt Gelsenkirchen and it has over 250.000 inhabitants, so it's bigger. Hansestadt-prefix is important cause of the importance of the historic Hanseatic League was for these cities. The kept the monopoly of the commerce in Northern Europe and Baltic Sea, I guess is something for to be proud of. And for last but not less important...the complete name of Hamburg is Freie und Hansestadt Hamburg...that's why HH


----------



## Satyricon84

There are other things to say about german plates:the same code could be for two different administrations...for example HD stands for Heidelberg apparently... but it's not. HD XX 999 and 9999 belongs to Rhein-Neckar-Kreis while al other combinations are Stadt Heidelberg. Usually you can read it on the coat of arms on the plate...but even like this there are some exceptions. Some Kreis don't issue plates, they commit to other Kreis to issue plate from them so you can find for example the code BÜS which stands for Büsingen Am hochrhein and written on the coat of arms Landkreis Konstanz. I put a pic hoping you can see it










another strange thing you can find on german plate, is to find on the coat of arm a name of town, different from the code, which doesn't issue plates and wasn't neither an old Kreis included in a new one. Just it's an independent municipality (selbständige Gemeinde) included into a Landkreis. I saw three cases of this, all belonging to Landkreis Osnabrück (OS). Stadt Melle, Stadt Georgsmarienhütte and Stadt Bramsche. I don't know if exists cases like this in other Kreis of Germany, I'm still investigating about it.... 










In the end, Actual code could be the same code of a Kreis no longer existent. For example actually H stands for Region Hannover and Stadt Hannover, but until November 2001, was for Landkreis Hannover and Kreisfreie Stadt Hannover.

Here a pic of Landkreis Hannover...german plates are very interesting for license plate spotters, cause there are almost 1000 of different combination if included the Kreis no longer existant


----------



## Maks33

Nordic20T said:


> ^^ I dont' understand why they didn't give him two US-size plates. This large frontplate looks strange...


There must be European-sized rectangle plate in front, not the US-sized. A square front plate you can see, is really strange for GAZ-21.
Mounting pads for license plates on GAZ-21 were adopted for Soviet license plates of 1946 and 1958 year series. Front plates of these series were rectangle, single-rowed, while rear plates were two-rowed.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Satyricon84 said:


> Not necessarily the city with more population has single letter... G for example is Stadt Gera and has around 100.000 inhabitants, while GE is Stadt Gelsenkirchen and it has over 250.000 inhabitants, so it's bigger. Hansestadt-prefix is important cause of the importance of the historic Hanseatic League was for these cities. The kept the monopoly of the commerce in Northern Europe and Baltic Sea, I guess is something for to be proud of. And for last but not less important...the complete name of Hamburg is Freie und Hansestadt Hamburg...that's why HH


I always thought the HH was for Hamburg-Harburg.


----------



## 1000city

Satyricon84 said:


> Right is newer, but only cause ALS was abolished on 1st of August 1972 while the Mercedes-Benz W116 was in commerce from September 1972, so one month later. Why this car has these plates is explainable that the owner kept the plates of the old car and put on this one newer.


It is W123, not W116.


----------



## Satyricon84

Penn's Woods said:


> I always thought the HH was for Hamburg-Harburg.


Harburg is a quarter of the city of Hamburg which was until 1938 part of the Landkreis Harburg in Lower Saxony. It kept the name but the capital town is Winsel (Luhe) and the code of the Landkreis il WL


----------



## Maks33

NordikNerd said:


> One thing: Hamburg is more popolous than Hannover, still Hannover received the single H and Hamburg became HH. Why is the hansestadt-prefix so important ?
> 
> This also the case with Rostock, Lubeck and Bremen, HRO, HL & HB


A quantity of combinations for single-letter and two-letter prefixes is the same, approximately 7 million. It's enough even for the most populous city of Berlin (B) to re-use them after utilization.


----------



## NordikNerd

NL-plate The combination as I remember it was always XX-00-XX or 00-XX-00 that is 2 letters-2 digits-2 letters or 2 digits 2 letters 2 digits.

But now there are 2 digits 3 letters 1 digit. Did the NL run out of numbers and letters ? is there no recycling of old plates from deregistered vehicles ?


----------



## Chilio

In Bulgaria for example there isn't - one numbers and letters combination (even if the plate was of different older type) is never given again.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

NordikNerd said:


> NL-plate The combination as I remember it was always XX-00-XX or 00-XX-00 that is 2 letters-2 digits-2 letters or 2 digits 2 letters 2 digits.
> 
> But now there are 2 digits 3 letters 1 digit. Did the NL run out of numbers and letters ? is there no recycling of old plates from deregistered vehicles ?


Yep we ran out of combinations. They were introduced in 2007 for commercial vehicles (not heavy trucks) and in 2008 for passenger cars. So they're not really new and you can see them all over the place. Every other car has this new combination. They started with GBB and are now down to SPK.


----------



## NordikNerd

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yep we ran out of combinations. They were introduced in 2007 for commercial vehicles (not heavy trucks) and in 2008 for passenger cars. So they're not really new and you can see them all over the place. Every other car has this new combination. They started with GBB and are now down to SPK.


Swedish vehicles now use the letters down to X, so it's only Y and Z left. But as the average lifespan of a car here is about 15 years there are lots of old combinations to recycle.


----------



## NordikNerd




----------



## Alex_ZR

Hungarian custom plate:










Third issued plate according to current system (since 1990):


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ but the production of this car started in 1996, how can have such plate?


----------



## Nordic20T

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ but the production of this car started in 1996, how can have such plate?


I think these "special" plates were reserved to sell them outside the normal series, like some BMW-xxx or KAA-xxx.


----------



## Satyricon84

^^I think you're right. This is the lowest hungarian plate I spotted. I took this pic in Szekesfehervar


----------



## Satyricon84

This instead has been taken in Florence by my friend, is the lowest we have on our group on FB of out of the state license plates


----------



## CNGL

Nordic20T said:


> I think these "special" plates were reserved to sell them outside the normal series, like some BMW-xxx or KAA-xxx.


This doesn't occur in Spain, so you can see an Audi with a xxxx-BMW plate (In fact last year I saw one!).


----------



## Satyricon84

Edit: It wasn't the lowest I spotted the ASU... It's this one, which actually I spotted just cause I liked the car  at that time I didn't take pics of license plates.... I spotted this one in Veszprem


----------



## Nordic20T

The lowest I spotted is AAL-486

*Edit* Here's a pic:


----------



## Satyricon84

Nordic20T said:


> The lowest I spotted is AAL-4xx


Do you remember which car it was?


----------



## Nordic20T

^^ Yes, uploaded a pic


----------



## Satyricon84

Wartburg 311, amazing!! Never saw it in live, I just seen more recent models


----------



## Satyricon84

License plate from Fiji


----------



## Satyricon84

License plate from Fiji - Taxi/Rental


----------



## redbaron_012

In Melbourne, Victoria, Australia people like to keep old plates.......older the better.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xzmattzx

redbaron_012 said:


> In Melbourne, Victoria, Australia people like to keep old plates.......older the better.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Your Victoria plates look almost like our throwback Delaware plates, with the smaller size and white on black and all. Our smaller plates (limited to the numbers 1-89999) are also part of our culture where low-digit plates are coveted, which appears to be similar in Victoria.

Example:

Black & white Delaware license plate by C-Bunny, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

*1973 tin plates *^^ Starts with an E









The infamous "no-plate" ^^ hno:


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Arbenit said:


> Two friends of mine, separately, went to Croatia thru Neum. Both of them had Republic of Kosovo LPs, and they were not even stopped in the border at Neum.


You can pass BiH (except of Republika Srpska) with kosovar licence plates.
Even in Serbia you should be able to pass with kosovar licence plates, because there is an agreement between Kosovo and Serbia for the possibility of free movement.


----------



## eusimcity4

License plates form Taiwan -


----------



## recycle

Satyricon84 said:


> Right is newer, but only cause ALS was abolished on 1st of August 1972 while the Mercedes-Benz W116 was in commerce from September 1972, so one month later. Why this car has these plates is explainable that the owner kept the plates of the old car and put on this one newer.


w123!


----------



## Maks33

Satyricon84 said:


> Landkreis Alsfeld (ALS), in 1972 became part of Vogelsbergkreis (VB)





NordikNerd said:


> but this car is newer than 1972, why the ALS-prefix it it was abolished that year. The MB must be at least a 1976 model


Landkreis Alsfeld was abolished in 1972. However, license plates of the former Landkreis Alsfeld (with prefix ALS) were being issued till *1979*.
Information is here (in German): http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_aller_Kfz-Kennzeichen_der_Bundesrepublik_Deutschland


----------



## Reteip

Two Belgian diplomatic cars in Brussels today
















And also somebody of European Community


----------



## Corvinus

Pic not by me: Where is the plate of the rightmost vehicle from? GB?









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mibbie/4911582606/in/photostream/


----------



## Mr_Dru

Corvinus said:


> Pic not by me: Where is the plate of the rightmost vehicle from? GB?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mibbie/4911582606/in/photostream/


License plates from Italy- France- GB-?

Where is this photo taken, in Monaco?


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Guernsey in a non-standard font?


----------



## Stainless

I would guess Guernsey, plate colour and format is right, not sure about the font and size though, looks a bit too small and there is no insurance disc in the window.


----------



## Nordic20T

Isn't it possible, that it's something from the Middle East?


----------



## Penn's Woods

I'm not sure which of the three license plate threads to post this in ;-), but today's sightings on a Thanksgiving Eve drive, mostly avoiding main highways, from Philadelphia to my parents' in Union County, New Jersey:

Massachusetts
Connecticut (and a remarkable number of them, for some reason)
New York
New Jersey
Pennsylvania
Delaware
Maryland
Virginia
South Carolina
Florida
Indiana
Iowa
Oklahoma

Not much, I know, but I just felt like keeping track today and then felt like posting the list. And at least they don't all look the same.


----------



## JuanCA.-

Evolution of the license plates in Argentina  









Mercosur license plate cooming soon ~2015(?)


----------



## Corvinus

Mr_Dru said:


> License plates from Italy- France- GB-?
> 
> Where is this photo taken, in Monaco?


Yeah, that was one from the "Monte Carlo, Monaco" thread.

Here is another one from there, would like to know where the yellow-on-blue "10000" plate is from:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4730737957/


----------



## Luki_SL

JuanCA.- said:


> Mercosur license plate cooming soon ~2015(?)


This sample looks like British number plate style


----------



## eucitizen

It seems that also Moldova intoduced the blue band:

http://storage.999.md:8080/forum.md/Editor/Images/original/9e15c9c7-44f7-4e79-891c-710990869b8b.jpg


----------



## hegoak64

Here is another one from there, would like to know where the yellow-on-blue "10000" plate is from:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4730737957/[/QUOTE]


BAHAMAS, and if you look around, circa Beausoleil, you can find "little sister" BMW cabriolet, also under Bahamian plates


----------



## xrtn2

JuanCA.- said:


> Mercosur license plate cooming soon ~2015(?)


hno: why dont shows the origin city


----------



## MajKeR_

I think number plates should have less than eight characters because of the readability; if they include many characters, font has to be stenosed. Example - polish ones (a few pages ago there was a KLI plate - but these are quite readable, there are a lot of worse).


----------



## Maks33

MajKeR_ said:


> I think number plates should have less than eight characters because of the readability; if they include many characters, font has to be stenosed. Example - polish ones (a few pages ago there was a KLI plate - but these are quite readable, there are a lot of worse).


By European requirements, license plates should have up to eight characters. By this reason, Spain and France changed their systems by new ones, without regional coding.
In my opinion, France should have kept their old system with re-use of their plates, as Germans do; making copy from Italian system is not the best solution.
German system requires up to eight characters for several large cities and districts, having two-literal prefixes (such as HH in Hamburg).
However, Irish plates can have nine characters.


----------



## MajKeR_

Once I've read on some German website about number plates that there is EU-recommendation to change registration systems to central ones, because of the production economy. In all countries, where number plates have a place code, you have to change them if you buy a car from another county, so somebody should make them and recycle old ones, and European Commision found in it some environmental danger.

Probably in 2012 central system will begin in Poland. It was a hot news in Polish media last spring. I've sent an e-mail to Polish Ministerstwo Spraw Wewnętrznych i Administracji (Ministry of Internal Matters and Administration) and they answered me that system is in preparation. Here and here is the answer (in Polish).

I hope the changes will get fast, because eight-charactered plates STA with stenosed letters in county code look terrible (in my avatar there is a pretty, wide version of this code). There is a lot of seven-charactered combinations to use in my county, but its administration prefers those (I don't know why).


----------



## Maks33

MajKeR_ said:


> Once I've read on some German website about number plates that there is EU-recommendation to change registration systems to central ones, because of the production economy. In all countries, where number plates have a place code, you have to change them if you buy a car from another county, so somebody should make them and recycle old ones, and European Commision found in it some environment danger.


It's so strange recommendation. Production economy can be achieved without centralization, if license plates will be kept for their vehicles after resale in other county. No matter, do they have regional coding or no. As far as I know, license plates in Norway, having two-literal coding, are kept for their vehicles until they'll be utilized.


MajKeR_ said:


> Probably in 2012 central system will begin in Poland. It was a hot news in Polish media last spring.


Can you post a link to that news?


----------



## Penn's Woods

MajKeR_ said:


> Once I've read on some German website about number plates that there is EU-recommendation to change registration systems to central ones, because of the production economy. In all countries, where number plates have a place code, you have to change them if you buy a car from another county, so somebody should make them and recycle old ones, and European Commision found in it some environment danger.
> 
> ....


[unsolicited-opinion-from-an-outsider mode on]
The EU has too much time on its hands. You'd think they'd have more important things to do - like, save the euro - than micromanage the member states. I don't know why the citizenry puts up with it.
[unsolicited-opinion-from-an-outsider mode off]

:cheers:


----------



## Satyricon84

I heard that too. But I don't think Germany will give in to EU-recommendations which want to standardize the whole Europe. They have such system since 1956 and it's something for what they are proud of. Rather, I heard that they want to reintroduce old codes suppressed during years, especially codes suppressed around the '70s. http://www.welt.de/politik/deutschl...00-alte-Kfz-Kennzeichen-vor-dem-Comeback.html


----------



## MajKeR_

Norwegian system is central too - their plates haven't any code, which indicates that some vehicle is certainly from somewhere and changing them after purchase vehicle from another county is not compulsory. Nice in it is allocation long series for different counties, so you can't define age of vehicle without knowledge about issue in county, where it was registrated first time.

Article about changes in Poland (in Polish) - here you are.


----------



## Satyricon84

The new ohioan license plate, it will be issued from next year


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^They just introduced the current design maybe two years ago. I don't like it (the current one): way too colorful and you can't read the "Ohio." I like that new one much better.


----------



## Stainless

Maks33 said:


> However, Irish plates can have nine characters.


I do find this ridiculous for such a tiny country. Dublin should have more than one code.


Penn's Woods said:


> [unsolicited-opinion-from-an-outsider mode on]
> The EU has too much time on its hands. You'd think they'd have more important things to do - like, save the euro - than micromanage the member states. I don't know why the citizenry puts up with it.
> [unsolicited-opinion-from-an-outsider mode off]
> 
> :cheers:


Agreed as far as number plates are concerned. As much a pain it is to change plates if you emigrate or buy from another member state. It is useful to know a car is not registered in your country. America seems to work well having licence plates done at state level.


----------



## Satyricon84

You mean this? 









Yes this was introduced in 2009, but it's just an alternative design, optional for to replace current plates...the current series was introduced in 2004....


----------



## xzmattzx

That new new one is terrible. It's simple but the lines are harsher than the old red and white one. The random facts at random font sizes looks like it was taken from a magazine advertisement.


----------



## Nima-Farid

I think US should adopt a modified version of european designs.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Nima-Farid said:


> I think US should adopt a modified version of european designs.


Well, fortunately, we're not in Europe.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Satyricon84 said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this was introduced in 2009, but it's just an alternative design, optional for to replace current plates...the current series was introduced in 2004....


I do mean the "Beautiful Ohio." I didn't know it was optional.


----------



## Penn's Woods

xzmattzx said:


> That new new one is terrible. It's simple but the lines are harsher than the old red and white one. The random facts at random font sizes looks like it was taken from a magazine advertisement.


Thing is, I didn't even notice the random facts the first time I looked at it. The second time, it jumped right out on me. Maybe because the sun's not shining on my screen now.

Hopefully in the wild, it would be sort of subdued, like the sunrise motif is now.


----------



## italystf

customized, casual or photoshopped?


----------



## Satyricon84

Nima-Farid said:


> I think US should adopt a modified version of european designs.


Maybe other way round, Europe should adopt american designs. American, Canadian, Mexican (but almost all american countries) plates are cool and various...european plates are really boring and all the same, especially now with all those blueband.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Licence plates aren't supposed to be fun, they are supposed to be legible. And that's the thing in which European design is rather better at...


----------



## Satyricon84

Fuzzy Llama said:


> Licence plates aren't supposed to be fun, they are supposed to be legible. And that's the thing in which European design is rather better at...


opinions...

which is better legible, this....









...or this?


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Oh, come on. You've taken one of the most extreme causes (Denmark breaks the Vienna Convention with this plates, but nevertheless such plates are VERY infrequent). And the pictures are not to scale.

Let's take another example, shall we? From the thread "Strangest and most distant license plates" - thanks to the owner of this Ford who decided to put both plates on his car we can compare them directly, with accurate scale and the same visual conditions.
Which one is more legible?


----------



## Federicoft

Satyricon84 said:


> Maybe other way round, Europe should adopt american designs.


No thanks.


----------



## Satyricon84

Fuzzy Llama said:


> Oh, come on. You've taken one of the most extreme causes (Denmark breaks the Vienna Convention with this plates, but nevertheless such plates are VERY infrequent). And the pictures are not to scale.
> 
> Let's take another example, shall we? From the thread "Strangest and most distant license plates" - thanks to the owner of this Ford who decided to put both plates on his car we can compare them directly, with accurate scale and the same visual conditions.
> Which one is more legible?


The german one is expired. Ok, in that case the german is more legible than the one from Utah. Also now answer this question: from where the plate, in european size with a registration HGB 184 comes from? I give you a hint: it has a bluband on the left. Imaging it in a size like you posted...


----------



## Penn's Woods

Fuzzy Llama said:


> Licence plates aren't supposed to be fun, they are supposed to be legible. And that's the thing in which European design is rather better at...


Unless, of course, you're trying to tell what country a car's from from more than ten feet - sorry, three meters - away....


----------



## MajKeR_

Satyricon84 said:


> \european plates are really boring and all the same


Oh, learn about Polish ones - this system is very complicated, so you wouldn't be bored quickly  Slovenian system is quite complicated too. It's a long way to know everything about european plates, especially about no-central ones. Their look hides a lot of interesting things.

Your opinion is quite hard to understand for me, because in your country you have very aesthetic, not-complicated and pretty plates and Italian issue is not as chronogical as in France (possibility to exactly define the time of registration some old car for a new system is quite... strange). Another nice thing is your one model of plates - not as in France or in Ireland.


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ I have many pics of polish plates, I don't see it complicated. The first letter belongs to the region, the second and eventually the third, to the town. Slovenian it's even easier cause if you know quite well geography you can understand from the code where a car comes from (for example KP is quite easy to guess it comes from Koper). For polish plates this is not always possible (for example TBU is quite impossibl to guess it comes from Busko-Zdrój even if you know geography, either you know by memory or not, at least for me that I don't know the system of assignation ofr polish codes). So if you mean that I wouldn't be bored to learn all polish codes, yes about this you could be right, they are many as with german codes. But even on american plates there are codes (In some states these are numbers, in other are letters). 
Nebraska for example has 93 different codes for each county (in this case number 8 belongs to Hall county








Kansas has letters (SA = Saline county)








and some states they write the whole name of the county









About italian plates, you are wrong. They are issued in chronological order (even if happens sometimes some plate are in delay - we have already spoke about it in this thread if i remember well) and you can define even from where has been registered even if it's not the code in the right blueband. An example? This plate comes from Rome








How I know it if there's no code? Simple, the block from FM to HW has been assigned to Rome and HR is inside this range. This for plates without codes. For the plates with code is even easier, it's all written on it








MI= Milano registered in 2000

Then for personal opinion, I prefere our old system than a new one, first cause it was easier to understand where was registered a vehicle, second cause it was unique, third cause I hate all blueband plates and the standardize directives which come from EU (but this is off-topic)









In conclusion I can say about european plates that they are functional (untill a certain point and the example HGB 184 is the proof - an electronic system has difficult to recognize this plate from where it comes cause you can find this system in 5 countries). American are less legible with human eyes (but that's not a problem for electronic system) but they have a better graphic. And I like this...


----------



## Satyricon84

Learn italian with license plates - first lesson :rofl: 

Milan









SPQR (Senatus Populusque Romanus)









Verde (Green in italian)









Sugo (Gravy in italian)









Regno (Reign in italian)









Pipa (Pipe in italian)









Nuda (Naked - woman - in italian)









Nudi (Naked - plural - in italian)









Nube (Cloud in italian)









Molle (Lax or limp in italian)









Mesi (Months in italian)









Mago (Wizard in italian)









Lama (Blade or llama in italian)









Lago (Lake in italian)









Giro (Turn or lap in italian)









Foto (Photo in italian)









Foga (Heat in italian)









Duna (Dune in italian)









Donna (Woman in italian)









Ape (Bee in italian)









Dado (Dice or nut in italian)









Lati (Sides in italian)









Nego (I deny in italian)









Panca (Bench in italian)









Pane (Bread in italian)









Pepe (Pepper in italian)









Sega (Saw or handjob :rofl: in italian)









Unta (Grasy - for feminine things - in italian)









All spotted in Florence and surrounds (besides the last in Orvieto and the secondlast in Germany)), thanks Giuseppe for the pics


----------



## Halfpipesaur

Satyricon84 said:


>


Oh! Now I remember. The plate i saw was "Mol-ly" not Mis-sy"


----------



## Satyricon84

Some names

Lina









Max









Fred









Cora


----------



## CNGL

Satyricon84 said:


> Learn italian with license plates - first lesson :rofl:
> Verde (Green in italian)
> Pipa (Pipe in italian)
> Nube (Cloud in italian)
> Mago (Wizard in italian)
> Lago (Lake in italian)
> Foto (Photo in italian)
> Duna (Dune in italian)
> Dado (Dice in italian)


In Spanish too.


----------



## licenseplateman

This morning I saw this Latvian plate in Växjö, Sweden but it looks different from all the others i've seen. Normally Latvian plates has 2 letters then a dot and then 4 numbers. Maybe it's a special kind of plate or a personalized plate?


----------



## Helvetics

Funny swiss plates in Switzerland:

My date of birth! (22 May 1995)










1234










888












199999










11111










111111










333332










2222










12345










222222










44444


----------



## Nordic20T

333333


----------



## Maks33

licenseplateman said:


> This morning I saw this Latvian plate in Växjö, Sweden but it looks different from all the others i've seen. Normally Latvian plates has 2 letters then a dot and then 4 numbers. Maybe it's a special kind of plate or a personalized plate?


This is a temporary license plate of Latvia. There should be a red band on the right side.


----------



## Corvinus

Helvetics said:


> Funny swiss plates in Switzerland:


The 333 332 is certainly a lot cheaper than 333 333 :lol:

Again, found a strange plate (2nd car from the right) posted here  in the Monte Carlo thread. Size like a Swiss frontal one, but white-on-black - some British custom format?


Monaco-Monte-Carlo by Ulysse2001, on Flickr


----------



## Nordic20T

^^ Like this one.


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ right, series 1963-1983


----------



## Road_UK

Can somebody tell me why so many German numberplates end with 666? Are that many Germans really satanic?


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ they are mostly metallers and the 666 is the number of the beast. The beast is a part of metal culture and in Germany metal is common music being the best metal festivals in the world like the Wacken open air, Summer-Breeze, Rock am Ring and many others....


----------



## MajKeR_

It's pretty naughty bonus for every BMW


----------



## hegoak64

I say Italia Former system with white on black plates
The front one was so short I never understood how policemen can read it


----------



## Satyricon84

hegoak64 said:


> I say Italia Former system with white on black plates


Italian former system was AA 000000 not AAA000A like that plate (WGC203F) It's british, series 1963-1983


----------



## Satyricon84

to be precise, the former black plates system was AA 000000 for the rear plate and 000000 AA for the front plate....


----------



## Cicerón

hegoak64 said:


> [
> Hi Ciceron
> Do you know a way to save one of these old and lovely plates !
> VE is a serial I do not have in my collection !!!!


Sorry, but I don't know where to get old license plates in Spain. I remember seeing some bent license plates among the debris of a traffic accident, but that's all. I think it's illegal to sell/buy them. Maybe if take your old car to a scrapyard you can get the license plate after the traffic authorities have cancelled the registration.

Or you can go to a rural, sparserly populated area, find an abandoned tractor and _get_ its license plate :shifty:


----------



## urbanlover

Ohio and Mississippi's new standard issue plates coming in 2012


----------



## Stainless

Road_UK said:


> Can somebody tell me why so many German numberplates end with 666? Are that many Germans really satanic?


Last time I was in Germnay I noticed a lot of plates with 111 or 222 etc. Is there any significance? It seemed about 1 car in 5 had plate like this.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^You may choose number plate in Germany if t`s available.


----------



## italystf

QUOTE=Luki_SL;86659701]^^You may choose number plate in Germany if t`s available.[/QUOTE]

There are some limitations, however:

Source: wikipedia
Various combinations that could be considered politically unacceptable — mainly due to implications relating to Nazi Germany — are disallowed or otherwise avoided. The district Sächsische Schweiz uses the name of its main town, Pirna, in its code _PIR_, to avoid the use of _SS_, the name of the paramilitary organization; similarly _SA_ is also unused. In 2004 in Nuremberg, a car owner was refused a number plate beginning N-PD because of the connection to the political party the NPD. The combinations STA-SI, HEI-L and IZ-AN are also avoided, to avoid association with Stasi, with the Nazi salute and with NAZI backwards.

Banned combinations also include the Nazi abbreviations HJ (_Hitlerjugend_, Hitler Youth), NS (_Nationalsozialismus_, National Socialism), SA (_Sturmabteilung_), SS (_Schutzstaffel_) and KZ (_Konzentrationslager_, concentration camp). Some registration offices have overlooked this rule by mistake, however, and there are a few cars registered carrying prohibited codes, such as _B-SS 12_. Some counties also allow these combinations if they are the initials of the owner (e.g., *N*orbert *S*chmidt might be able to get XX-NS 1234), but in this case, if the car is sold and re-registered in the same county by the new owner, the number can be changed (otherwise the number stays with the car until it registered in a different area). However, the combination HH (used for _Heil Hitler_) is used for the city of Hamburg.


----------



## Satyricon84

Exceptions...










spotted in Florence


----------



## 1000city

Cool vanity plates from silesian voivodship:


----------



## italystf

Satyricon84 said:


> Exceptions...
> spotted in Florence


What's wrong with that?
By the way, I already posted a German plate forming BITCH somewhere on the roadside rest area.


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ NS = Nationalsozialismus


----------



## Alqaszar

There is no law banning any letters, and the Zulassungsstellen (registration offices) can issue plates with the "forbideen" combinations. There are even examples of the letters SS and SA. In my county, the "NS" combination was quite often to see because a local Mitsubishi dealer used them often, the two letters being the initials of the company's name.

The "88" became obviously popular during the last years amongst the right.wing assholes, since 8 stands für the 8th letter of the alphabet, and 88 therefore means HH and therfore "Heil Hitler!".


----------



## Road_UK

In Austria, you can personalize your plates for a mere 173 euros extra. All plates begin with the district you live in, like Germany - and then you can choose any word up to 5 letters if your district has a single letter (usually state capitals) and 4 letters if your district has two letters, followed by a number. The district where I live in is SZ (Schwaz) and around Mayrhofen you see a lot of plates, like:

SZ-SNOW1
SZ-GAST1 (1 to 9)
SZ-POST1 (Hotel Neue Post)
SZ-FUN1
SZ-EURO1 (to 9, these are quite popular)
And a few British ex-pats live here: SZ-BRIT1 (to 9)

I wonder if they'd allow SZ-FUCK1 or SZ-CUNT1


----------



## dubart

^^173 €?! That's cheap when you see that they charge 6.720,00 HRK (900 €) here hno:


----------



## italystf

Road_UK said:


> In Austria, you can personalize your plates for a mere 173 euros extra. All plates begin with the district you live in, like Germany - and then you can choose any word up to 5 letters if your district has a single letter (usually state capitals) and 4 letters if your district has two letters, followed by a number. The district where I live in is SZ (Schwaz) and around Mayrhofen you see a lot of plates, like:
> 
> SZ-SNOW1
> SZ-GAST1 (1 to 9)
> SZ-POST1 (Hotel Neue Post)
> SZ-FUN1
> SZ-EURO1 (to 9, these are quite popular)
> And a few British ex-pats live here: SZ-BRIT1 (to 9)
> 
> I wonder if they'd allow SZ-FUCK1 or SZ-CUNT1


SZ-COCK1 SZ-DICK1


----------



## Nordic20T

Road_UK said:


> In Austria, you can personalize your plates for a mere 173 euros extra. All plates begin with the district you live in, like Germany - and then you can choose any word up to 5 letters if your district has a single letter (usually state capitals) and 4 letters if your district has two letters, followed by a number.


Here are some more examples: 

Name of the company


















Registration from former system (V stands for Vorarlberg)









Maybe a name?









A name for sure


















???









Means elk









Maybe "just for fun"?


















Since I have seen this car in Bern (Switzerland), BELP could mean the town "Belp" where Bern's Airport is


----------



## Road_UK

Great photo's, thank you 
I'll have to go around the town and take a few myself. Better, easier and cheaper system that some of the British personalized plates, where you have to fiddle with numbers and letters to form a word, as all characters have to stay in the same order. 
One outstanding one that I once saw on the M25: H1 2U AL
A colleague European express driver has got C61AIS on his van (Calais).


----------



## Alex_ZR

Personalized plate in Vienna:


----------



## Corvinus

Hungary also allows personalized plates which are rather expensive.
Common format is ABC-123. A personalized combination of three letters and numerals costs about 112K HUF (according to a 2009 source), some 400 €.

Many companies and institutions use these, e.g. MTV (Hungarian television), MSZ (Mentőszolgálat - _Ambulance services_), or three-letter companies like SAP, SKF, ...

A personalized combination of four letters and two numerals or five letters and one numeral costs about 435K HUF, some 1.500 €. These are comparably rare to spot.

The following picture displays a Gypsy with a personalized plate (src: http://m.blog.hu/au/autofilia/image/Rocko/jomunkasember.jpg).
Recall that Gypsies incessantly complain about being "poor" and "discriminated against" ...


----------



## Nordic20T

Here are pics of the other two formats of personalized plates. 

1. "I" normally isn't used as last letter in the combination









2. Four letters, two numerals


----------



## MajKeR_

Personalized plates in Poland cost 1000 PLN (~250 EUR).


----------



## urbanlover

Wow they really charge you guys up the ass, it only cost an extra $35 for vanity plate in Michigan


































































My personal favorite as MSU alum


----------



## xzmattzx

Best customized plate ever:










Also a good one:


----------



## SRBKG

Registration plates in Serbia - KG = Kragujevac - city 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SRBKG

Registration plates in Serbia - KG = Kragujevac - city


----------



## recycle

^^ before 2001 undated cars and temporary plates had the same style *Q*123ABC
after 2001 undated cars still get the *Q*123ABC plate, but temporary plates have this 123*QYY* where YY is the period of registration.
before 1983 temporary plates were *Q*A1234 where A was indication for year of issue (at later years) or the office that issued them (on earlier years)
QA1234 was started from the 20's


----------



## recycle

Alex_ZR said:


> Yes, every region code started with 001AA, then 001AB and so on... until 001ŽŽ, then 002AA goes!
> 
> You can get custom plates for 80,000 RSD (about 800 euros).


the 80.000 dinara is the price for 123AB out of sequence plate or for ABCDE plate? and if so what is the price for the other combination?


----------



## Alex_ZR

recycle said:


> the 80.000 dinara is the price for 123AB out of sequence plate or for ABCDE plate? and if so what is the price for the other combination?


For 80.000 dinara you can get whatever combination you want... So my answer is yes for both. For example, Hyundai importer for Serbia payed for same combination like car model:


----------



## GROBIN

Corvinus said:


> Exactly, A8 from Munich to Salzburg. With the motorway to Innsbruck and Verona branching from it ...
> 
> Trolley bus in Budapest: no license plate, just an ID number painted directly on the vehicle


I didn't know old Ikaruses 280 could also be trolleybuses !


----------



## Stainless

recycle said:


> its temporary british plate. plate number 519 of the 61 period of registration (second half of 2011)


Did not know that, Every day is a school day. Seems to be nothing I can find about that. Quite a rare one, can you drive only in the UK with that?


----------



## recycle

^^ you can drive anywhere till the date of expiration of the plate. temporary plates can be valid from 1 day to several years. i have seen romanian plate (that date is on the plate) with expiry 4 years after i saw it, and plate already had some heavy road use marks on it.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Stainless said:


> Did not know that, Every day is a school day. Seems to be nothing I can find about that. Quite a rare one, can you drive only in the UK with that?


Neither did I :lol:


----------



## Corvinus

"BUS" plate on a bus in Malta, photo posted here 


BUS309 by preselected, on Flickr


----------



## italystf

Once Chriszwolle said that in NL they have a website that allows entering a Dutch plate number and found if it exists, if it has insurance or if it had been stolen. Is there a similar service for Slovakia and Ukraine? I'm curious to check some abandoned vehicles near I live.


----------



## eucitizen

For Slovakia you have the site of the Association of insurances: http://www.skp.sk/index.php?clanek=1

In the first place you put the licence plate number without space and in the second the date of your search. This site informs you if the car is still insured.
Btw where do you live?


----------



## italystf

eucitizen said:


> For Slovakia you have the site of the Association of insurances: http://www.skp.sk/index.php?clanek=1
> 
> In the first place you put the licence plate number without space and in the second the date of your search. This site informs you if the car is still insured.
> Btw where do you live?


In Italy. There is a strange situation: a truck with SK plate but the advertisement of an Italian food company located 200km from where the truck is abandoned. But according to your website also the insurace is needed to investigate, so I will take a look the next time I will pass there.


----------



## Road_UK

This is not strange at all. There are loads of western-European trailers with western registration, but pulled by a eastern-European unit. In the case of Italy, a lot of Italian trailers, but pulled by Slovakian, Polish and Romanian units. The trailers have their Italian trailer number, and a lot of times they have easten-European numberplates added... In Italian style: Yellow plates with stickers with the numbers cracked on. Others only carry the Italian trailer number - no added numberplate with the registration of the unit.


----------



## italystf

Road_UK said:


> This is not strange at all. There are loads of western-European trailers with western registration, but pulled by a eastern-European unit. In the case of Italy, a lot of Italian trailers, but pulled by Slovakian, Polish and Romanian units. The trailers have their Italian trailer number, and a lot of times they have easten-European numberplates added... In Italian style: Yellow plates with stickers with the numbers cracked on. Others only carry the Italian trailer number - no added numberplate with the registration of the unit.


It's a small truck with no trailer. Parked in the same steet for more than a year.


----------



## NordikNerd

Road_UK said:


> This is not strange at all. There are loads of western-European trailers with western registration, but pulled by a eastern-European unit. In the case of Italy, a lot of Italian trailers, but pulled by Slovakian, Polish and Romanian units. The trailers have their Italian trailer number, and a lot of times they have easten-European numberplates added... In Italian style: Yellow plates with stickers with the numbers cracked on. Others only carry the Italian trailer number - no added numberplate with the registration of the unit.


I saw a MK truck with a DK trailer a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## licenseplateman

I got some license plates today for my collection sent from Barcelona, Spain 

Canada

British Columbia (motorcycle plate)








Manitoba (motorcycle plate)








Ontario








Mexico (Mexico)








USA

Arizona








Arkansas








Georgia (some Olympic games special plate)








Indiana








New York








Texas








Utah









:cheers:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I saw a new French registration today with a 975 code on the right hand side blue strip. I'm not sure whether or not St Pierre et Miquelon uses the new plates, but with the new system the car might've been from Calais


----------



## Satyricon84

licenseplateman said:


> I got some license plates today for my collection sent from Barcelona, Spain


Are you a collectionist too?


----------



## NumberPlates

DanielFigFoz said:


> I saw a new French registration today with a 975 code on the right hand side blue strip. I'm not sure whether or not St Pierre et Miquelon uses the new plates, but with the new system the car might've been from Calais


As far as I know I don't think the code 975 is used at all in the new French system as St Pierre and Miquelon have their own special plates. What did it have for a region graphic?


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Actually I think it said 974


----------



## licenseplateman

Satyricon84 said:


> Are you a collectionist too?


Yes, since a few months back I collect plates. Mostly from USA but I will soon get more European plates as well


----------



## Satyricon84

licenseplateman said:


> Yes, since a few months back I collect plates. Mostly from USA but I will soon get more European plates as well


I'm searching that one from Indiana you got, I need to complete the series from 1979 to 2003. When I have a double italian plate I'll tell you if you are interested, we can do trade, I'm searching a sweden one too


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
I would be very interested in a Italian plate  I don't have any Swedish plate right now except for the ones on my car but it wouldn't be so good to give you them :lol: But I can probably find some Swedish plate for you at some scrapyard or similar


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Great, always welcome to get new plates for my collection! I hope to get new italian plates to trade, I had two but I swapped for other plates...


----------



## 1000city

Spotted few days ago in neighbouring city


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Chorzów, Katowicka/3Maja street??


----------



## Halfpipesaur

Last week i saw three rare plates:
- Pre-euroband german (an old BMW E30)
- Swiss diplomatic
- And a one i couldn't recognise: yellow on green, three digits, then one letter, then four digits. (Or maybe 4 digits, one letter, 3 digits)


----------



## Corvinus

Somebody wanted to have pictures of special vehicle plates (agricultural, etc.) here. 
Two coloured ones spotted in Switzerland:

1. (this is blue)









2.









Altogether, coloured plates are rather rarely seen in ordinary traffic; many special-looking vehicles have the common white-background plates.


----------



## recycle

Halfpipesaur said:


> - And a one i couldn't recognise: yellow on green, three digits, then one letter, then four digits. (Or maybe 4 digits, one letter, 3 digits)


like this?


----------



## Satyricon84

Switzerland - Special purpose vehicle









Switzerland - Military


----------



## Halfpipesaur

recycle said:


> like this?


Yes. Where is that from?


----------



## recycle

french diplomatic


----------



## Helvetics

Corvinus said:


> Somebody wanted to have pictures of special vehicle plates (agricultural, etc.) here.
> Two coloured ones spotted in Switzerland:
> 
> 1. (this is blue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altogether, coloured plates are rather rarely seen in ordinary traffic; many special-looking vehicles have the common white-background plates.


Nice! Which resort is it?

An another blue one:












And a green:










Both seen in Riddes (VS).


----------



## 1000city

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Chorzów, Katowicka/3Maja street??


Yeap


----------



## Attus

Hungarian government want to replace license plates in Hungary. Instead of the current AAA-000 plates the new ones could have regional information just like e.g. in Austria or Germany.
However the main reason for the replacement would be the replacement fee. Hungarian state budget is in crisis and the government need some additional income, it is officially announced that the replacement fee must be so much that the budget must have 12 bn forints ( ~ 40 million euro) income from this source.


----------



## MajKeR_

Silly. Zoning is one of main reasons of mess, which exists in Poland, Slovenia, Germany and another few countries in Europe. It may cause also your higher expenses for registrating vehicle, because of necessity of changing plates.

As we see, Orbán's government still contrives how to make citizen's life harder...


----------



## Maks33

Attus said:


> Hungarian government want to replace license plates in Hungary. Instead of the current AAA-000 plates the new ones could have regional information just like e.g. in Austria or Germany.
> However the main reason for the replacement would be the replacement fee. Hungarian state budget is in crisis and the government need some additional income, it is officially announced that the replacement fee must be so much that the budget must have 12 bn forints ( ~ 40 million euro) income from this source.


It would be a strange decision against of modern European tendences to create centralized systems without regional coding, as Eurocomission demands. Authorities of Kosovo introduced two-digital coding of districts. May be, Hungarians want to introduce new plates with right blue band and place regional code on it?


----------



## Nordic20T

Here's the article on the website of Klub Rádió (in hungarian). 

Didn't Serbia do something similar this year?


----------



## Corvinus

Helvetics said:


> Nice! Which resort is it?


That was Obergoms, near the Furka vehicle-transport train terminal.


----------



## MajKeR_

Nordic20T said:


> Didn't Serbia do something similar this year?


No - their old system also had regional codes, I think so the same as today.


----------



## Nordic20T

MajKeR_ said:


> No - their old system also had regional codes, ...


Yes, I knew that, but everybody *had* to change the old plates to the new ones?


----------



## MajKeR_

Oh, I don't know.


----------



## Satyricon84

Nordic20T said:


> Yes, I knew that, but everybody *had* to change the old plates to the new ones?


Yes, since this month


----------



## Alex_ZR

^^ Correct, including tractors and mopeds which registration used to be permanent (farmers argued and achieved change of that law to be again permanent). And yes, our government also needed money! :lol:


----------



## Corvinus

Very low-numbered Ticino plate, posted in the Monte Carlo thread (here).


Snow in MC by AlexZeStar, on Flickr


----------



## Nordic20T

Little higher Ticino-plate, spotted in Bern.


----------



## Satyricon84

Italy - Temporary


----------



## NordikNerd

Personal swedish plate



This car belongs to a jew ?



Did he win this car ?


----------



## MajKeR_

Only 25 PLN (about 6 EUR)... and I became owner of these plates:












I'm sorry for photo's quality.


----------



## BND

^^ I had a carpet with exactly the same pattern


----------



## Alex_ZR

^^ You can play with model cars on it!


----------



## User-_

Do you want 69 ?


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ Absolute genius.


----------



## zsimi80

Attus said:


> Hungarian government want to replace license plates in Hungary. Instead of the current AAA-000 plates the new ones could have regional information just like e.g. in Austria or Germany.


Ideas of traffic fans. These are not official:











Source: http://iho.hu/hir/milyen-lesz-az-on-uj-rendszama-120123


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Very nice these, better than the actually issue


----------



## MajKeR_

Less readable. I prefer centralised ones, but "for hungry man a bread is in thought" (translates Polish proverb _głodnemu chleb na myśli_, maybe I've made some mistakes)


----------



## MajKeR_

BND said:


> ^^ I had a carpet with exactly the same pattern


While I ever take the photo of something on this carpet, it arouses bigger interest than photographed object 

And from the other side: my new (original!) NL plate is nothing more than shitty piece of shit - I've washed away a lot of paint from characters during the cleaning.


----------



## SRBKG

http://www.rottens.salzburg.at/auto/auto.php3

This is a site with license plates from all European countries.

http://www.rottens.salzburg.at/auto/auto_sr_m.htm

This is a page of the site with Serbian license plates, made ​​with my help.


----------



## Alex_ZR

SRBKG said:


> http://www.rottens.salzburg.at/auto/auto.php3
> 
> This is a site with license plates from all European countries.
> 
> http://www.rottens.salzburg.at/auto/auto_sr_m.htm
> 
> This is a page of the site with Serbian license plates, made ​​with my help.












This is not a trailer plate, it's for over 40 tons vehicles.

This is trailer plate:


----------



## recycle

^^ in the old plate system, white on red was for goverment owned cars. can it be so radical change to use the same colors for a category of plates that was not present before? for sure is not a trailer (all trailers have the region code on the end) but how sure are you that is ab-normal vehicle plate?


----------



## Alex_ZR

recycle said:


> ^^ in the old plate system, white on red was for goverment owned cars. can it be so radical change to use the same colors for a category of plates that was not present before? for sure is not a trailer (all trailers have the region code on the end) but how sure are you that is ab-normal vehicle plate?


In the old system red plates had the same meaning. Here's the extract from regulations of registration of motor vehicles, published in official Gazette of the Republic of Serbia (in Serbian):



> Регистарске таблице за моторна возила која не испуњавају прописане услове у погледу димензија
> (дужине, ширине и висине), односно чија је највећа дозвољена маса већа од дозвољене, односно
> чије осовинско оптерећење сопствене масе је веће од дозвољеног оптерећења, по димензијама и
> садржају идентичне су регистарским таблицама из члана 27. став 1. овог правилника, јарко су
> црвене боје са садржајем исписаним у белој боји.


Back in the 1960s, state owned cars had red plates, but that was changed long time ago...


----------



## recycle

good to know. can i have a link for the part of the gazette that all serbian plates are described?


----------



## Corvinus

A Namibian plate (posted here in the Windhoek thread).
This vehicle also bears the NAM nationality decal. 
Apparently, all Namibian plate numbers start with an "N" - a redundancy also found in Liechtensteinian plates ("FL").


----------



## Alex_ZR

recycle said:


> good to know. can i have a link for the part of the gazette that all serbian plates are described?


I have found this link, unfortunately in black and white and in Serbian:

http://www.paragraf.rs/propisi/pravilnik_o_registraciji_motornih_i_prikljucnih_vozila.html


----------



## MajKeR_

They don't have many cars - in my county (with about 135 000 inhabitants) all such combinations (STA + two digits + two letters) have gone in beyond 4 years (12.2002 - 03.2007)...


----------



## recycle

Alex_ZR said:


> I have found this link, unfortunately in black and white and in Serbian:
> URL


thank you mate. google did a wonderfull work translating


----------



## tbh444

A couple of weird sightings I've noted in the past from street view:

In New York: (I suspect this is probably just for display and not actually in use)
http://g.co/maps/k9939 

And more strangely, in Mexico: (Couldn't find one like this on worldlicenseplates, any ideas?)
http://g.co/maps/a6pfb


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ the first looks like a booster plate of a confraternity


----------



## hegoak64

MajKeR_ said:


> Only 25 PLN (about 6 EUR)... and I became owner of these plates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you are ! especially with Austrian's plates
> Do you collect worlwide LP ? Me too !


----------



## MajKeR_

Yes, I collect  But especially the Polish ones, because they've changed a lot of times during last 100 years and I'd like to make some history set. Austrian plates aren't rare in Poland, but Estonian (like this 443 IAB) - are 

Maybe I'll have a pre-euroband Slovenian plate (from Ljubljana).


----------



## xzmattzx

tbh444 said:


> A couple of weird sightings I've noted in the past from street view:
> 
> In New York: (I suspect this is probably just for display and not actually in use)
> http://g.co/maps/k9939


Maybe a dealer plate? I don't know though, Greek letters aren't used in the names of businesses here. Take note of the temporary plate in the rear window; the plate in the designated spot is not the official one (any more?).


----------



## recycle

www.google.com type φβσ


----------



## SPQR

Some from mexico:




guadalajara-merida- said:


> *Guanajuato*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Morelos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Estado de México*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yucatan*


----------



## SPQR

More



guadalajara-merida- said:


> Morelos (discapacitados)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Durango
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jalisco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oaxaca


----------



## Satyricon84

New optional license plate from New York available


----------



## hegoak64

MajKeR_ said:


> Yes, I collect  But especially the Polish ones, because they've changed a lot of times during last 100 years and I'd like to make some history set. Austrian plates aren't rare in Poland, but Estonian (like this 443 IAB) - are
> 
> Maybe I'll have a pre-euroband Slovenian plate (from Ljubljana).


If you collect polish plates, you should look at :
http://bjb.w.interia.pl/Englishvers/introduce.htm
and if want to read a book on the topic :
http://pelta.osdw.pl/ksiazka/Jacek-Jaruga/HISTORIA-POLSKICH-TABLIC-REJESTRACYJNYCH,peltaG5JLVTNT
If you know, I think have somewhere the private mail of the author
And if you want to trade for others (western ones ?) my mail is :
[email protected]
Don't hesitate to contact me if you want chat of plates (I collect from ages now !!)


----------



## licenseplateman

Why do some of the Latvian trucks I see have these short combinations on the plates? Does it mean something special? BTW, this truck seem to have been from Olofström, Sweden at first but now with Latvian plates.










Latvian trailer plate on the same truck


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Probabily is the leading zero omitted. There are also cars with 3 numbers









...with 2 numbers









...with 1 number









...and with no numbers









but these are personalized plates


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If you thought that's short...


LV plate by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## recycle

fotographed in poland btw


----------



## hegoak64

...with 2 numbers









Funny, I shot this plate on the parking lot of Hotel Uzbekistan in Tashkent !
And I'm the YL of the legend-picture


----------



## hegoak64

Satyricon84 said:


> License plate of the old Chechen Republic of Ichkeria (1991-1999)


Congratulations Satyricon ! It is a masterpiece in a collection


----------



## Maks33

recycle said:


> Amazing Daniel. in your collection? i have never seen (or hear) anything like this before


My congratulations, Satyricon84!
I saw a video with another Chechen plate, belonged to Government of Chechen Republic of Ichkeria. It looks like this plate, but has a large flag in the right side, as on Russian plates for high authorities (type 1A).
Combination of symbols on that plate contains Cyrillic letters: *п021чр*. It may be interpreted as "*П*равительство *Ч*еченской *Р*еспублики" (Government of Chechen Republic).


----------



## italystf

Satyricon84 said:


> If I would have this plate, I would be a very respectable license plate collector! :lol: But Unfortunately I dont have and me too I got to know about this today. Seems to be a very very rare plate that few people know (in contrast with Tatarstan plates that are quite famous despite they have similar story)












Car from Tatarstan spotted by me near Udine, Italy last summer. It's like other Russian plates.


----------



## recycle

now days (since 1995) 16/116 code is used but these series are valid and seen on road. chechenia licence plates were never recognized except for a brief period from azerbaijan (i think)


----------



## Satyricon84

This is a 1996 series with latin letters


----------



## Satyricon84

Military plate from South Ossetia


----------



## recycle

Satyricon84 said:


> This is a 1996 series with latin letters


while dates is not the issue (again) and ofcource details are not so easy to be found, in last Soviet series a1234BC was for private cars and 1234ABC for goverment cars and Tatarstan continued this.

so 0230TБЧ and 8423TБA are (or should be) goverment owned cars and o1280TT a private one


----------



## Satyricon84

recycle said:


> while dates is not the issue (again) and ofcource details are not so easy to be found, in last Soviet series a1234BC was for private cars and 1234ABC for goverment cars and Tatarstan continued this.
> 
> so 0230TБЧ and 8423TБA are (or should be) goverment owned cars and o1280TT a private one


If you say, I believe. I have not many infos about those plates, I just remembered I saw it with latin letters too


----------



## recycle

TT and TБ are soviet codes assigned to tatar. in my mind were just soviet plates in new format,


----------



## Maks33

Satyricon84 said:


> This is a 1996 series with latin letters


This plate of Tatarstan was issued in 1991-1994. They are derived from Soviet plates of 1977 year series. They are still valid, but rare. Some of them can be found in gallery on www.en.avto-nomer.ru:
ТБ: http://en.avto-nomer.ru/ussr/gallery.php?region=ТБ
ТТ: http://en.avto-nomer.ru/ussr/gallery.php?region=ТТ

Since 1994, regular Russian plates with code 16 are issued in Tatarstan (except of car plates of type 1, switched their code to 116 in December, 2006).


----------



## hegoak64

I can remember for the rallye PARIS-DAKAR 1994, the whole KAMAZ team was platted with plates with the wavy flag
I tried until DAKAr to convinced some people to "lost" one, but without success !


----------



## EUR772

Hi Gang !
Hi Yves !


----------



## Thermo

Belgian (dealership) plate


----------



## bogdymol

> RANCH DOG TAKING A BREAK FROM WORK Ellsworth, Nebraska, April 2010 (Jamie Illian/Dallas, Texas) *#*












_Farm truck_ plate? Never heard about this... And I see that at the bottom of the plate it's written_ Not for ____. What's the story of this kind of plates?


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ NOT FOR HIRE

Farm trucks shall mean trucks, including combinations of trucks or truck-tractors
and trailers or semitrailers, of farmers or ranchers (a) used exclusively to carry a
farmer’s or rancher’s own supplies, farm equipment, and household goods to or
from the owner’s farm or ranch, (b) used by the farmer or rancher to carry his or
her own agricultural products, livestock, and produce to or from storage or market,
(c) used by farmers or ranchers in exchange of service in such hauling of such
supplies or agricultural products, livestock, and produce, or (d) used occasionally
to carry camper units or to pull boats or cabin trailers. Such trucks shall carry on
their license plates, in addition to the registration number, the designation farm
and the words “Not for Hire.”


----------



## NordikNerd

IF=Ilfov County

I have only seen romanian B-plates before

Distance: 2569km. You need at least 29h to do the trip. +7h ferry


----------



## bogdymol

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ NOT FOR HIRE


Thank you for your answer.



NordikNerd said:


> http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/3564/885c.jpg[/ IMG]
> 
> IF=Ilfov County
> 
> I have only seen romanian B-plates before[/QUOTE]
> 
> You should have posted it in the Strange plates thread :troll:
> 
> License plates in Bucharest have an interesting story:
> - when the former license plates used during communist regime were abandoned every car registered in Bucharest OR Ilfov county had the first letter B
> - later, they noticed that they will run out of combinations soon so the people living in Ilfov county (not proper-Bucharest) received the code IF (those who already had their cars registered with B code could keep it)
> - in 2010 they noticed again that they will run out of combinations for bucharest, so they introduced plates with 3 numbers (instead of 2 like it is in all counties and even in Bucharest before this change)
> 
> On [URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_registration_plates_of_Romania"]wikipedia[/URL] I found this:
> 
> [QUOTE]White on black background plates are extremely rare, and not clearly specified by the law.[citation needed] They belong to the administration of religious organizations, such as the Romanian Orthodox Church.[citation needed] There are not more than a dozen or two vehicles using such registration plates.[citation needed] They can be mostly seen around important monasteries. The format is identical to the standard one, excepting the reversal of the colours.[citation needed]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> I've never seen any license plate like this in Romania and I didn't even knew that they exist. Does somebody have a picture?
> 
> edit: one more question: what happens if you mount your license plate upside down?
> 
> [IMG]http://media.hotnews.ro/media_server1/image-2009-11-9-6433864-56-sfinta-mihail-gavril.jpg
> 
> It's still in the right place and still visible...


----------



## Satyricon84

Coat of arms on the license plates of Unterwesterwaldkreis (MT for Montabaur), old Kreis that joined in 1974 into Westerwaldkreis (WW)


----------



## Satyricon84

Official license plate of South Ossetia


----------



## Corvinus

Hungarian plate, mounted upside down  - spotted by someone in traffic, posted here.


----------



## MajKeR_

Fine deserved


----------



## licenseplateman

MajKeR_ said:


> Fine deserved


I agree.

Later today in central Växjö I also saw this plate. I mean hno: what happened. This person should be fined even though the front plate looked good.


----------



## NumberPlates

Seen in Ireland

Vehicles over 30 years old (optional).

But 5 numerals?











Either a military plate or made in wrong colours:


----------



## recycle

zv42485 was registered in longford county.


----------



## Satyricon84

Palestine - private vehicle license plate


----------



## NumberPlates

recycle said:


> zv42485 was registered in longford county.


When were 5 numerals introduced? I think I must be behind with the times.


----------



## recycle

5th December 2011


----------



## Satyricon84

United Nations Development Programme - Jerusalem (IL)


----------



## recycle

^^ israel diplomatic plate


----------



## Satyricon84

recycle said:


> ^^ israel diplomatic plate


Diplomatic? Why? Israeli diplomatic plates are like this


----------



## NordikNerd

First bulgarian licenseplate I have spotted in my City. From Sofia, Bulgaria.











Polish licenseplate from EL= Łódź










Personal plate. Maybe the owner of the car is a sales rep. for NIKE shoes.
He's obviously is in need of 2 parking spaces.










Personal plate. No 2. Maybe the owner likes salmon (?) or he's a frequent flyer from Los Angeles, CA ?










German mobile home LWL=Landkreis Ludwigslust (118km east of Hamburg)


----------



## recycle

or like 









all israel plates that end with 21 or 22 are diplomatic. un undp unesco cd cc + ec are used as prefix (these is what i saw personaly)


----------



## MajKeR_

NordikNerd said:


> Polish licenseplate from EL= Łódź


And KGR=Gorlice behind this


----------



## bogdymol

@NordikNerd: you can't say from which country are those 2 personalised plates... No EU band, no country sticker...


----------



## NordikNerd

MajKeR_ said:


> And KGR=Gorlice behind this


You mean the Astra to the right? I think that is a swedish license plate !
But of course it could be another PL-plate I didn't notice.



bogdymol said:


> @NordikNerd: you can't say from which country are those 2 personalised plates... No EU band, no country sticker...


If not specified means the vehicle is from Sweden where I live.


----------



## recycle

not swedish. polish or hungarian from the font. swedish font is much narrower.
but the lack of *-* and 2 round seals and the most propable 4th digit to be a 7 with out the ┍ extension on the upper part propably makes it polish


----------



## bogdymol

NordikNerd said:


> If not specified means the vehicle is from Sweden where I live.


What if that car goes abroad? How will it be identified?


----------



## NordikNerd

bogdymol said:


> What if that car goes abroad? How will it be identified?


Maybe they will buy a "S" sticker on the ferry. Those stickers were very common before, but nowadays they are almost extinct.

Actually I don't think anyone abroad will complain about it, the police may ask for the documents where the country of origin for the vehicle is indicated.


----------



## recycle

in the same way swedish cars have been identified in the last 101 years!


----------



## MajKeR_

I'm sure that this Astra is from Poland. Look at thickness of letters, interspaces and distance between "KGR" and next character (its beginning is visible from behind this cherry Astra). There's also something shiny, which should be the hologram, used in Poland. And these three letters, means Gorlice county...

Polish font is similar to DIN 1451, used in Hungary, Moldova, formerly in Germany and probably in several another countries, but it's something different (to be honest, for me - better). I can distinguish each ones. And curiosity: the only country excluding Poland, which uses this font, is Kosovo.


----------



## Stainless

NordikNerd said:


> Maybe they will buy a "S" sticker on the ferry. Those stickers were very common before, but nowadays they are almost extinct.
> 
> Actually I don't think anyone abroad will complain about it, the police may ask for the documents where the country of origin for the vehicle is indicated.


They don't sell them on the ferries any more, or snus for that matter, the 2 Swedish items I needed when leaving the country you can't pick up at Ikea. I got all the way to the UK with nobody stopping me.


----------



## Satyricon84

International Commitee of the Red Cross - Jerusalem (IL)


----------



## Satyricon84

Israeli police license plate


----------



## recycle

israeli police in italy?!?!


----------



## Satyricon84

recycle said:


> israeli police in italy?!?!


No in Israel


----------



## Satyricon84

If it was in Italy, I would have posted in "strangest and distant plates" thread :lol:


----------



## recycle

most likely "unbelievable plate" 
even when israeli president was in cyprus few days ago israeli police and security brought cars with normal plates, but for sure cars of police/military status


----------



## Satyricon84

2 years ago: A 2590 KA spotted in my town (1810 Km far from Burgas)









Today in a town next to mine: A 2591 KA 









First time I spot two consecutive license plates


----------



## Satyricon84

From the gypsy camp again 

France (Meuse)









France (Morbihan)









France (Bas-Rhin)


----------



## Satyricon84

Transnistria - Government license plate


----------



## NordikNerd

Today I saw one finnish plate. That's all.

NOTICE: The letter "I" is not available on swedish licence plates, but as you see it is here on the finnish one.

The finnish "I" is easilly confused with the number "1"


----------



## italystf

NordikNerd said:


> NOTICE: The letter "I" is not available on swedish licence plates, but as you see it is here on the finnish one.


Neither in Italy is available, as well O, Q and U.


----------



## licenseplateman

Caught several weeks ago in Växjö

Two Swedish military plates


















Caught yesterday in Växjö

Swedish temporary export plates










Caught today in Värnamo

Swedish dealer plates










Caught this evening in Växjö

Latvian truck with short combination plate


----------



## CxIxMaN

All I see posted are european number plates. Time for something different.

Malaysia License plates

wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_registration_plates_of_Malaysia
The most common form of Malaysian license plates are derived from early iterations of license plate designs in the United Kingdom, and were introduced after the introduction of motorised vehicles in the early 20th century, during British rule of territories in present-day Malaysia, as well as Singapore and Brunei, which inherit the same license plate system. Minimally, the license plate format consists of one or more letters (the first letter(s) serving as a vehicle or location prefix) followed by up to four numerical digits with no leading zeros. Accordingly, the configuration of a common Malaysian number plate may be in the form of ABC 1234, as depicted with two examples on the right. Early license plates originally included a dash or interpunct between the letters and the numbers; this element was dropped in 1945.

The current sequence of licensed numbers issued begins with xAA 1 ("x" being the prefixes of the vehicle's registered location and vehicle type) to xAY 9999, followed by xBA 1 to xBY 9999, and so on. Motorcycles are now counted to 99999 from 1 August 2011. The newer motorcycle registered gets license plate xAA 10000. This version was released in 1974. Kuala Lumpur cars will change to WAA 10000 in 2015 or earlier. Today, many cars outside Kuala Lumpur are still on A, for example cars in Kelantan are on DAF as of August 2011, or cars in Pahang just got into CBA 1 on September 26, 2011.


----------



## Alex_ZR

MajKeR_ said:


> Polish font is similar to DIN 1451, used in Hungary, Moldova, formerly in Germany and probably in several another countries, but it's something different (to be honest, for me - better). I can distinguish each ones. And curiosity: the only country excluding Poland, which uses this font, is Kosovo.


This is fake Kosovo plate. Here's how they look like (old type, ignore blue KS sticker, it's added):










It's obvious that numbers don't match.


----------



## Satyricon84

Same code, different country

Spain (NA=Navarra)









Italy (NA=Napoli)









Serbia (BG=Beograd)









Italy (BG=Bergamo)









Moldova (CR=Criuleni)









Italy (CR=Cremona)








Bulgaria (CH=Sliven)









Italy (CH=Chieti)









Romania (BZ=Buzău)









Italy (BZ=Bolzano)









Switzerland (GE=Geneve)









Italy (GE=Genova)









Germany (PR=Landkreis Prignitz)









Italy (PR=Parma)









Austria (VI=Villach)









Italy (VI=Vicenza)









Slovakia (PD=Prievidza)









Italy (PD=Padova)









Poland (PZ=Poznań district)









Italy (PZ=Potenza)









Albania (VL=Vlorë)









Romania (VL=Vâlcea)









and for last 

Spain (C=La Coruña)









Moldova(C=Chişinău)









Germany (C=Stadt Chemnitz)









Bulgaria (C=Sofia)


----------



## NordikNerd

Satyricon84 said:


> Bulgaria (C=Sofia)





NordikNerd said:


> First bulgarian licenseplate I have spotted in my City. From Sofia, Bulgaria.


I thought the code for Sofia was CA. If it's a C, they should use a line or gap between the C & A as the germans do.


----------



## recycle

Alex_ZR said:


> It's obvious that numbers don't match.


both are real. at least 3 different fonts were used in kosovo plates during the years 1999-2010 and the plates were issued and pressed by UN. 



NordikNerd said:


> I thought the code for Sofia was CA. If it's a C, they should use a line or gap between the C & A as the germans do.


after C 9999XX was reached CA0001AA was introduced


----------



## bigmishu

Satyricon84 said:


> Transnistria - Government license plate


Very interesting Daniel... You spotted this in Italy?


----------



## Satyricon84

bigmishu said:


> Very interesting Daniel... You spotted this in Italy?


No unfortunately


----------



## bigmishu

Satyricon84 said:


> No unfortunately


I don`t think these plates are recognized by other countries..


----------



## recycle

moldovians don't care and they can be seen anywhere.
and that is not a president/minister/parliament member plate, not a goverment owned car plate like an ambulance or a police car


----------



## Satyricon84

bigmishu said:


> I don`t think these plates are recognized by other countries..


Transnistria is not recognized by other countries, but plates there are (even if it's hard to see them abroad due the regime that doesn't allow citizens to go abroad easily).


----------



## Satyricon84

recycle said:


> and that is not a president/minister/parliament member plate, not a goverment owned car plate like an ambulance or a police car


Ambulances have normal passenger plates. Police car plates instead are black on blue


----------



## recycle

i know that you know. just informing more people


----------



## bigmishu

:cheers1::lol:


recycle said:


> i know that you know. just informing more people


----------



## Satyricon84

recycle said:


> i know that you know. just informing more people


I found another mistake on the site of that belgian guy we were speaking few days ago... he wrote that moldovan TR plate is Tiraspol when TR = Taraclia and CU he wrote Cahul when CU=former Chişinău


----------



## NumberPlates

Well, true... but I guess we all make mistakes from time to time. It still is an enjoyable site with lots of great pictures.


----------



## licenseplateman

Today I saw this Dutch US-sized plate in Värnamo. I have never seen these in Sweden before.


----------



## Fire God

Current default Florida license plate








(not mine though, but my plate has the same serial format as the pic above)


----------



## NumberPlates

In Oxford. Catalonia Euroband sticker


----------



## bigmishu

Turkish car seen in Bucharest, RO


Car from Turkey by bigmishu, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman

Car from Arad, Romania in Växjö 










I also saw one German, two Danish and two British plates but i didn't take any pictures.


----------



## Satyricon84

Some unusual plates I've spotted in the parking of the airport in Bergamo

Norway (Sandefjord). 1895 Km









England (Carlisle). 1780 Km









Greece (Thessaloniki). 1600 Km. Pre-euroband









Czech Republic (Zlin). 1010 Km. Pre-euroband









Latvia









Estonia (Harju). 2495 Km









Ireland (Dublin). 1715 Km









Lithuania









Sweden


----------



## italystf

Quite embarassing Swedish plate:


----------



## recycle

sized small ?


----------



## italystf

recycle said:


> sized small ?


I pasted the link from another SSC thread so I expected the size remained the same.


----------



## recycle

i mean (S) GAY 
or small gay


----------



## licenseplateman

italystf said:


> Quite embarassing Swedish plate:


My picture. I only took it because of the car which is very rare to find nowadays 

My first thought was that this car must be registered before ''GAY'' became a forbidden combination, but this plate looks quite new. I have also seen forbidden combinations such as ''KKK'' and ''***'' on both new and old plates.


----------



## MajKeR_

You may leave the euroband in Sweden?


----------



## licenseplateman

MajKeR_ said:


> You may leave the euroband in Sweden?


It's optional to have it, but I think that around 90 % of the new cars have the euroband, and not many people really cares if it has euroband or not.


----------



## italystf

licenseplateman said:


> My picture. I only took it because of the car which is very rare to find nowadays
> 
> My first thought was that this car must be registered before ''GAY'' became a forbidden combination, but this plate looks quite new. I have also seen forbidden combinations such as ''KKK'' and ''***'' on both new and old plates.


Yeah, I took it from the classic cars thread.
What does *** mean? Abbreviation of f*ggot or something else in Swedish?


----------



## licenseplateman

italystf said:


> Yeah, I took it from the classic cars thread.
> What does *** mean? Abbreviation of f*ggot or something else in Swedish?


It means ''******'' yes, but it's not a Swedish word. It's taken from the English abbreviation which is ''***''. In Sweden we don't have any own abbreviations for something like that :lol:

Interesting discussion :lol::nuts:


----------



## Stainless

licenseplateman said:


> My first thought was that this car must be registered before ''GAY'' became a forbidden combination, but this plate looks quite new. I have also seen forbidden combinations such as ''KKK'' and ''***'' on both new and old plates.


Is 'GAY' just forbidden for normally occurring plates? I can see no problem with someone ordering this plate themselves.


----------



## licenseplateman

Stainless said:


> Is 'GAY' just forbidden for normally occurring plates? I can see no problem with someone ordering this plate themselves.


You can't have it on any new plates in Sweden. Not personalized plates either. It's because it can be seen as offensive.


----------



## recycle

in cyprus the only letter combination not issued was WC
but in every series 13, 69 and 666 is skipped. 13 and 666 for 20 years now, 69 in the last 5-6.


----------



## Vienna21

This danish car is blocking a parking spot since about 1 month. Strange, maybe a stolen car. Danish plates are not that rare, but I've never seen a yellow one.


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ It's a commercial plate. Usually you see it on vans


----------



## licenseplateman

Spotted today in Växjö

Swedish plate, but the car has two BIH ovals. A Bosnian immigrant wanting to show patriotism maybe?


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ And the scarf of Juventus Turin :down:


----------



## MajKeR_

Right  Fans of Juventus have the friendship with Legia Warszawa.


----------



## NordikNerd

WN=Rems-Murr-Kreis 

Capital: Waiblingen
Distance: 1 441 km
Time: 15 hours + 45 min. ferry.


----------



## licenseplateman

Some combinations spotted today

At scrapyard in Hasselstad

ASS

Registrated before ''ASS'' became a forbidden combination.










In Växjö this evening

Plates forming Swedish words

Ton = Tone










Kan = Can










Haj = Shark










Another funny combination

DDR = Deutsche Demokratische Republik (East Germany) :lol::nuts:


----------



## MajKeR_

We've just told about embarassing Swedish plates...


----------



## recycle




----------



## licenseplateman

^^
:lol:
From Gdansk right?


----------



## licenseplateman

Belgian trailer plate spotted a few days ago in Växjö. The truck had a Latvian plate.


----------



## MajKeR_

licenseplateman said:


> ^^
> :lol:
> From Gdansk right?


Exactly 

We have also this:


----------



## licenseplateman

I'm originally from Blekinge region where Polish plates have been common since the 1990s. Maybe I saw some of these weird combinations from Gdansk when I was very young 

Black Polish plates were quite common in southern Sweden until the early 2000s. Nowadays they are extremely rare, but I found two of three of them last year. They can sometimes be seen on old worker's cars in Karlskrona or Karlshamn.


----------



## MajKeR_

So maybe you will se one on car belongs to tourist - my 126.


----------



## recycle

and to give a better description plate is in format of GR DD XXX
where DD is the district shown above
and XXX is a number issued in blocks
where 
000 -> 100 means motorcycles and snowmobiles, 
101 -> 119 trade plates, 
120 -> 800 all other vehicles with single line rear plate and 
801 -> 999 with double line rear plate


----------



## Satyricon84

recycle said:


> 120 -> 800 all other vehicles with single line rear plate and
> 801 -> 999 with double line rear plate


According to this pic, the above scheme you wrote seems wrong too









What means 48 and 49 are deleted? I've seen both codes on plates


----------



## recycle

i found this list online some years ago. and i think europlates uses the same source. 
don't forget that in the danish system replacement plates do excist


----------



## Satyricon84

recycle said:


> i found this list online some years ago. and i think europlates uses the same source.
> don't forget that in the danish system replacement plates do excist


But I still didn't understand in which sense 48 and 49 are deleted. You mean that these codes are not issued anymore, or that plates with these codes have been replaced by other codes?


----------



## recycle

i mean they are not in my list
could be added later, or omitted before my list was made

no idea


----------



## recycle

GR 69 094

this means either this pickup is registered as a snowmobile, or that the blocks i have is very very wrong


----------



## recycle

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4811730442/lightbox/


----------



## Satyricon84

This pic was taken in June 2010









the Mitsubishi on the left is GR 49 931
the black Suzuki Switft is GR 48 886 (This should prove that Europlate scheme is wrong concerning single line and duble line)
the Dodge Durango is GR 69 159 (Durango carries square plate only)
the Mercedes-Benz E200 is GR 48 811
the Hyunday SantaFe on the right is GR 49 574

If your list is old, from this pic I deduce that these codes may have been added later


----------



## recycle

actually durango can fit a 520x110 plate 








but i have already proven that my list is wrong


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ But this is new, I meant that old version!  Saturday at the convention you can discuss about this and make Europlate list about Greenland plates to change


----------



## recycle

you know i am not coming!


----------



## Satyricon84

recycle said:


> you know i am not coming!


No??? Oh I didn't know it, that's bad...I guess also cause of what you told me yesterday


----------



## Satyricon84

Chemistry professor or caffeine addicted? :lol:


----------



## licenseplateman

Satyricon84 said:


> Chemistry professor or caffeine addicted? :lol:


That's not a real Swedish personalised plate. In Sweden, personalised plates can only have up to seven characters.


----------



## recycle

oh god. US spec car. just a fake front plate


----------



## MajKeR_

C2H5OH would be better.


----------



## Satyricon84

recycle said:


> oh god. US spec car. just a fake front plate


Yep, probabily a car from Pennsylvania judging the windshield stickers and the New Jersey plate on the white suv in the background


----------



## recycle

i am talking about the amber side reflectors. only in US of A they are mandarotry. their cars slide more and side reflectors are there to see a car coming sideways on you.


----------



## Satyricon84

recycle said:


> i am talking about the amber side reflectors. only in US of A they are mandarotry. their cars slide more and side reflectors are there to see a car coming sideways on you.


It wouldn't be bad to have in Europe too. I find them nice. If I don't get wrong, the Volvo V40 used to have amber side reflectors on the cars sold in Europe


----------



## recycle

many volvos and jaguars and the E60 bmw come in my mind. but all these are to reduce cost not having to make different headlights for different markets


----------



## italystf

MajKeR_ said:


> C2H5OH would be better.


It would surely be stopped by police :lol:


----------



## licenseplateman

Spotted earlier today in Växjö

Bulgarian car from Sofia

This is the first Bulgarian car I see this year, but I have seen hundreds of trucks. Bulgarian cars are more common during summer.


----------



## italystf

I spotted an old SUV with an interesting Italian plate (1985-94 series): TV800000. Unfortunately I was driving but I'll go again there to try to take a pic (it looked like parked outside his property).


----------



## NumberPlates

Pre-euroband German on a Trabant. Getting harder to spot


----------



## NordikNerd

NumberPlates said:


> Pre-euroband German on a Trabant. Getting harder to spot


What happends if the Trabbi breaks down? 

Is it possible to buy spare parts in GB ?


----------



## NumberPlates

Haha, no idea . Might be able to get some stuff off ebay.


----------



## italystf

NordikNerd said:


> What happends if the Trabbi breaks down?
> 
> Is it possible to buy spare parts in GB ?


The difficulty of getting spare parts is a common problem for every vintage vehicle.


----------



## MajKeR_

NumberPlates said:


> Haha, no idea . Might be able to get some stuff off ebay.


For Polish most famous car it should be able:








[I'm not Kasabian's amateur - my taste is a little bit harsher and harder]


----------



## tbh444

Saw this plate from Estonia yesterday (not a common sighting here) with the national flag on the right hand side, assume it's an unofficial customised version


----------



## MajKeR_

Fake.


----------



## bogdymol

Where is this one from? I spotted it in Arad, Romania:


----------



## Alex_ZR

^^ Dutch export plate?


----------



## recycle

tbh444 said:


>





MajKeR_ said:


> Fake.


as fake plate as possible. not even a valid combination
Z plates always have 2 digits and in american size


----------



## recycle

bogdymol said:


> Where is this one from? I spotted it in Arad, Romania:


NL export plate, issued on 26-sep-2011 with serial number 0409


----------



## bogdymol

recycle said:


> NL export plate, issued on 26-sep-2011 with serial number 0409


And for how long is it valid? I took this pic on March 23rd.


----------



## recycle

they can be valid from 3 month to 1 year. for less time there are 
F-12-34 plates for 1 day 
Z-12-34 for 7 days
L-12-34 for 1 month (where L is A E H K L N P S T V W X)


----------



## NumberPlates

Belgian former series for international organisations, foreign military personnel. No expiry date


----------



## licenseplateman

Two more weird combinations on Swedish plates spotted a few days ago in Växjö. Both combinations are forbidden 

KKK










KGB










Export plate spotted today in some small village










+ a old German plate from Hamm spotted yesterday in Växjö


----------



## Alex_ZR

Are Swedish license plates combinations issued by some order (like Hungarian starting from AAA 001) or they are random?


----------



## recycle

in random order of the first letter. the rest start from AA001 and go to ZZ999


----------



## NordikNerd

Alex_ZR said:


> Are Swedish license plates combinations issued by some order (like Hungarian starting from AAA 001) or they are random?


Yes and no

In 1973 the new _ABC123_ combination with 3 letters and 3 digits was issued. The pre 1973 license plates were area codes like the german/polish system.

So they released A-G in 1973. 

In 1974, the letter H came along.

J 1975
K 1977
L 1982
....and so on. I personally remember in 1990 when P came.

But as older cars were scrapped and deregistered older combinations became
available so both newer and older letters are issued.

The latest letter is X, which was introduced in 2005.


----------



## Vienna21

Could be a Slovakian tempory plate.










One of the shortest Austrian plates I've seen so far (Post).


----------



## recycle

Vienna21 said:


> Could be a Slovakian tempory plate.


export plate.
slovakia has different plates for export (black on yellow- V prefix) and temporary (red on white- M prefix).


----------



## Helvetics

licenseplateman said:


> Export plate spotted today in some small village


A Great Wall Voleex C10! Chinese cars are sold in Sweden?

Some plates in Geneva, Switzerland:

Serbia (Belgrad):



Estonia (Talinn):





Old Czech bus:



Bosnia:



French forces in Germany (my first one!)



Slovakia (Bratislava):



Slovenia (Celje):



Bulgaria (Sofia):



Russia (Moscow):



















Ukraine (Transcarpathian Oblast):




























Ukraine (Kiev):










Belarus (Minsk):










And French-Swiss free zones (Ain):


----------



## licenseplateman

Helvetics said:


> A Great Wall Voleex C10! Chinese cars are sold in Sweden?


Thank you for telling me about the car and I'm sure that Chinese cars are not sold in Sweden, so this was a good spot :banana: It could fit to ''Rare cars on your streets'' thread. Maybe I should post it there?


----------



## NumberPlates

Helvetics said:


> Bosnia:


Lots of nice pics Helvetics! Is that another Bosnian car in the background? Looks like it


----------



## Helvetics

licenseplateman said:


> Thank you for telling me about the car and I'm sure that Chinese cars are not sold in Sweden, so this was a good spot :banana: It could fit to ''Rare cars on your streets'' thread. Maybe I should post it there?


I was pretty sure that there isn't Chinese cars in Sweden. This is a strange spot: Why bring a Chinese car here?



NumberPlates said:


> Lots of nice pics Helvetics! Is that another Bosnian car in the background? Looks like it


Yes, I think too, but I noticed that only in front of my computer, one day later...

A nice number:



In Geneva, low plates are for taxis, so that's rare to see one out of te city... The lowest I saw that day was GE 26.


----------



## matt_12

*Swiss License Plates* What's original is that the flag on the left hand side represents a canton. There are 26 different ones 


IMG_0739 par dmona14, sur Flickr


Cool Swiss License Plate par andrew.larimer, sur Flickr


IMG_2225 par Strawberryjoker, sur Flickr


----------



## Agurv

I've come to the realization that like half the german cars in pittsburgh have german license plates on the front of there cars. I imagine there probably all fake. Weird trend.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

matt_12 said:


> What's original is that the flag on the left hand side represents a canton.


The flag on the right hand side represents a canton. The flag on the left hand represents Switzerland.


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Värnamo I saw this Romanian truck from Buzău. I don't think I have seen any plates from that region before.


----------



## matt_12

Gag Halfrunt said:


> The flag on the right hand side represents a canton. The flag on the left hand represents Switzerland.


:nuts: I messed up there. thx for the correction


----------



## NordikNerd

Old Hamburg license plate,probably not valid anymore


----------



## agutti

What I found in Berlin a few days ago .... Any ideas what kind a plate is that ?


----------



## recycle

monaco


----------



## SRBKG

This is registration plates PRINCIPAUTE DE MONACO


----------



## Satyricon84

italystf said:


> About Trieste: is a particular case because I think no plates issued before 1954 could exist (they used TLT plates before, it was not part of Italy). For this reason, combined with the low population of the province, 5 digit plates are more common than elsewhere in Italy (I never saw a 5 digit plate from UD, VE or TV)..


If you never saw them, I show you some also 













































About Trieste, yes, they re-registered cars in 1954. This pic of my friend for example was re-registered in 1954 (on a 1932 car)


----------



## italystf

Those cars with UD plates could be from 50s or early 60s. They might be registered even in what is today the province of Pordenone, that broke away from Udine in 1968. Initially they chosed the abbreviation PO but the mayor of Prato complained because he wants that abbreviation reserved for his future province (no other combinations were available). So, they choosed PN. Prato province was created in 1992 seceeding from Florence province.

@satyricon: where you found so many pics of vintage cars?


----------



## xzmattzx

Agurv said:


> I've come to the realization that like half the german cars in pittsburgh have german license plates on the front of there cars. I imagine there probably all fake. Weird trend.


It's not just Pittsburgh, people do that everywhere. Japanese plates on little Hondas and Toyotas are popular, too. The make of the car doesn't even matter; I've seen German plates on the front of Volvos and Land Rovers, and I saw a British plate on the front of a Volvo just today. Another popular one is a fake Aruba plate on the front of cars.


----------



## Satyricon84

italystf said:


> Those cars with UD plates could be from 50s or early 60s. They might be registered even in what is today the province of Pordenone, that broke away from Udine in 1968. Initially they chosed the abbreviation PO but the mayor of Prato complained because he wants that abbreviation reserved for his future province (no other combinations were available). So, they choosed PN. Prato province was created in 1992 seceeding from Florence province.
> 
> @satyricon: where you found so many pics of vintage cars?


Depends of the model, however from the 40s to the 60s. This is my lowest from UD, spotted in Milan. Not so low like others I posted before, but here plates from Friuli are rare, especially if you don't spot them in any meeting but on street. 









I have these old of PN at the moment from a friend


















Where I found those pics? Top italian license plate collectors and spotters are my friends so I can have pics of whatever province and age. I had passion for license plates since always, but just recently I started to take pics and go to meetings so my collection is still small comparated to theirs, but I have some interesting pieces too. However if you are interested to see something particular let me know, if I don't have I can ask them


----------



## licenseplateman

Pre-1973 Swedish license plate spotted today in Tingsryd in the window of a 1960s Volvo Duett. K = Blekinge


----------



## NordikNerd

licenseplateman said:


> Pre-1973 Swedish license plate spotted today in Tingsryd in the window of a 1960s Volvo Duett. K = Blekinge


I wonder if the owners of the vehicles had to send in the old plate to receive the new ones in 1973. Maybe this person forgot to do so.


Some plates from different areas I saw during my easter vacation i Germany:


















*HH=Hansestadt Hamburg*









*PG=?*








*WL=Harburg*








*RD=Rendsburg/Eckernsförde*








*PI=Pinneberg*








*SE=Segeberg*








*P=Potsdam*








*PM=Potsdam/Mittelmark*








*OH=Ostholstein* Older verison








*OH=Ostholstein* Newer verision








*GL=Rheinisch-Bergischer-Kreis*








*HL=Hansestadt Lubeck*


----------



## He Named Thor

bogdymol said:


> _Farm truck_ plate? Never heard about this... And I see that at the bottom of the plate it's written_ Not for ____. What's the story of this kind of plates?


It's common in rural states. I'm not entirely sure what the point is. We have them in Wisconsin as well:











xzmattzx said:


> It's not just Pittsburgh, people do that everywhere. Japanese plates on little Hondas and Toyotas are popular, too. The make of the car doesn't even matter; I've seen German plates on the front of Volvos and Land Rovers, and I saw a British plate on the front of a Volvo just today. Another popular one is a fake Aruba plate on the front of cars.


Never seen Japanese plates on anything here, but I have seen Euro plates. They aren't common though, as our police are pretty anal about enforcing our front license plate law. Usually the owner will have a Wisconsin plate bolted on in front of the euro plate (which looks as stupid as it sounds) or they'll have one of the plates sitting on the dash. 

Have not seen a fake Aruba plate either. 

I have a thoroughly American car, and a thoroughly American license plate:








Not the prettiest, but better than the other choices for Wisconsin (land of terrible license plates). 


I think having to live with European license plates would be boring.


----------



## xzmattzx

Pennsylvania and Delaware (where I live) don't require front plates, so that's probably why you see them in Pittsburgh and why I see them here.


----------



## licenseplateman

A bunch of plates I saw today

Belgian trailer pulled by a Latvian truck near Växjö










German export plate (HD = Heidelberg) in Ljungby










Bulgarian truck from Kyustendil in Ljungby. It's rare to see plates from Kyustendil here.










Classic London bus with both Swedish and old British plates spotted in Ljungby










Two trucks at Laganland (Near Ljungby)

One Polish truck from Tychy and one Slovakian truck from Nitra.










Estonian pre-euroband trailer plate near Ljungby. Getting rarer to see.


----------



## Maks33

An Armenian truck, spotted in the Tula Oblast.
A private-owned semitrailer with new license plate *01L186*:








... and a private-owned tractor unit MAN with license plate *32LU972*:


----------



## italystf

Is legal for American cars circulate in Europe with no front plate? I spotted them twice.


----------



## Satyricon84

italystf said:


> Is legal for American cars circulate in Europe with no front plate? I spotted them twice.


Technically yes, cause in some states front plate doesn't exists. Pratically not always cause police often complain about it. So some people makes a copy of the rear plate to put on the front


----------



## italystf

Satyricon84 said:


> Technically yes, cause in some states front plate doesn't exists. Pratically not always cause police often complain about it. So some people makes a copy of the rear plate to put on the front


I once spotted a SUV with a real Florida plate on the rear and a souvenir plate (totally different) on the front. I already posted the pics last Christmas on the othet LP thread.
And another time a car from Kansas with no front plate at all.


----------



## Satyricon84

Kansas issued this special optional plate for front to personalize. Is well appreciated by collectionist even if it's not properly a real plate


----------



## italystf

Satyricon84 said:


> Kansas issued this special optional plate for front to personalize. Is well appreciated by collectionist even if it's not properly a real plate


That car was driving fast and I cannot read well the plate. I suppose was from Kansas. Is the only US state with light blue plate and no front plate? It seems that Connecticut requires front plates.


----------



## Satyricon84

italystf said:


> That car was driving fast and I cannot read well the plate. I suppose was from Kansas. Is the only US state with light blue plate and no front plate? It seems that Connecticut requires front plates.


Kentucky is also light blue and white


----------



## italystf

Satyricon84 said:


> Kentucky is also light blue and white


No, it wasn't white on the upper side. It must be from Kansas.


----------



## recycle

Maks33 said:


>


32 means (or used to mean if it is registered after 2009) the plate is from Gegharkunik province 
the trailer plate, except from the L is all serial


----------



## NordikNerd

Temporary export plate, CE=Celle


----------



## dubart

del


----------



## NumberPlates

GB (Brighton) in GBM style.


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Saw this temporary Bosnian plate for the first time.


----------



## licenseplateman

Some plates I have seen recently

Today in Ryd I found this Dutch export plate. I haven't seen them in Sweden before.










Yesterday I visited Karlskrona and saw this French plate from Loire-Atlantique. The car has a ''BZH'' sticker. I have never seen that before in real life.










Since Karlskrona is a port city there are a lot of foreign license plates there. Yesterday I was at the Karlskrona harbour and saw more than 100 foreign trucks. Maybe 90 % of them came from Poland, the rest from Romania, Ukraine and Belarus. Karlskrona is the only place in Sweden where I usually can see Ukrainian license plates. I saw four Ukrainian trucks. I saw one truck from Belarus. Belarusian plates are much more rare here. Here's the Ukrainian and Belarusian trucks.

Ukraine (Kiev)










Ukraine (Kiev)










Ukraine (Kiev)










Ukraine (Ternopil)










Belarus (Minsk)


----------



## recycle

thank god ukrainians were not working yesterday and you saw only 4 tracks
and the nl plate was issued in 2010 sep 16 with serial number 114


----------



## Maks33

recycle said:


> 32 means (or used to mean if it is registered after 2009) the plate is from Gegharkunik province
> the trailer plate, except from the L is all serial


As far as I know, regional coding in Armenia was abolished since the middle of 2000s, because of license plate manufacturing machinery break. Maybe regional coding restored again?
Contemporary trailer plates of Armenia are issued since February-March, 2010. They are divided by two types: for private owners (as on photo) and for organisations. Until that time, Soviet trailer plates of AP serie had been issued in Armenia.


----------



## SRBKG

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Personalized license plates in Serbia
TT = Tutin


----------



## hegoak64

what you nver seen before ? A BZH sticker ? or a BZH sticker on a 44 coded vehicle ?
BZH is for BREIZH, what is the name of BRITTANY....in local language
BZH on 44 vehicle = officially 44 Loire -Atlantique Dpt is NOT in Brittany region, despite a lot of people circa NANTES (a large city) claimed to be Bretons (from Brittany)
Regarding proliferation of "local" signs, you can find also CAT in catalunya or EH (Euskal Herria) in Basque country
Regarding this one, if in the past a kind of laxism was, nowadays, thanks to ETA terrorism group, it is less less evidence to bear it on a vehicle


----------



## licenseplateman

hegoak64 said:


> what you nver seen before ? A BZH sticker ? or a BZH sticker on a 44 coded vehicle ?
> BZH is for BREIZH, what is the name of BRITTANY....in local language
> BZH on 44 vehicle = officially 44 Loire -Atlantique Dpt is NOT in Brittany region, despite a lot of people circa NANTES (a large city) claimed to be Bretons (from Brittany)
> Regarding proliferation of "local" signs, you can find also CAT in catalunya or EH (Euskal Herria) in Basque country
> Regarding this one, if in the past a kind of laxism was, nowadays, thanks to ETA terrorism group, it is less less evidence to bear it on a vehicle


I have never seen a BZH sticker before on any vehicle.

Speaking of French plates, there has been a lot of them in Växjö recently. Usually French cars are becoming very common in late May or June.

Here are some French plates I have spotted recently

05 = Hautes-Alpes










59 = Nord










67 = Bas-Rhin


----------



## licenseplateman

This friday in Växjö I photographed this Swedish plate with a ''GR'' in the euroband instead of a ''S''. The euroband also has the Greek flag, which wouldn't be allowed on Greek plates in the euroband either. There's two plates like this in Växjö.


----------



## italystf

NumberPlates said:


> GB (Brighton) in GBM style.





licenseplateman said:


> This friday in Växjö I photographed this Swedish plate with a ''GR'' in the euroband instead of a ''S''. The euroband also has the Greek flag, which wouldn't be allowed on Greek plates in the euroband either. There's two plates like this in Växjö.


I think that such plates should be confiscated for forgery. The euroband's aim is to show from what country one is from and counterfeit it means hide your identity.


----------



## licenseplateman

italystf said:


> I think that such plates should be confiscated for forgery. The euroband's aim is to show from what country one is from and counterfeit it means hide your identity.


The car with the plate with ''GR'' instead of ''S'' probably has ''GR'' because of the person owning it is a Greek, but of course it's stupid to put another code in a euroband, since it can confuse people. If he really want to put ''GR'' on his car why not put a oval at the back of the car?

Btw, I spotted a Swedish car with a ''H'' oval yesterday


----------



## Attus

^^My freind's car has an H oval and a Belgian plate. He has a new job in Brussels and re-registered his car (it used to have a Hungarian plate), but did not remove the H oval sticker.


----------



## Satyricon84

Swedish plate spotted at the Bergamo's airport parking lot. Judging the stickers, looks like abandoned/expired...any idea since when? I guess the sticker color changes every year....


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
Since 2010 Swedish plates don't have those stickers anymore. Many stickers are in bad condition. Sometimes because people try to remove it and does it wrong. Anyway, I prefer plates with the stickers. Without the stickers Swedish plates look extremely boring.


----------



## NordikNerd

Satyricon84 said:


> Swedish plate spotted at the Bergamo's airport parking lot. Judging the stickers, looks like abandoned/expired...any idea since when? I guess the sticker color changes every year....


Old Volvo 850 with 1994-2001 plates


----------



## Nordic20T

Yesterday I saw this Irish car in Bern.


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Saw this Norwegian car with green plates


----------



## recycle

nice pick up. looks like a SUV from the front. what kind of chevy is it?


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

^^ It's a SUV, Chevy Tahoe


----------



## recycle

then the plate is fake.
green plate means commercial vehicles up to 3500 kg with single line of seats (max 3 passengers)


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

That was strange to me also, here's a better look.


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

LOL, forgot to add this Swiss GTI Lada!:lol:


----------



## Satyricon84

Last car with a license plate of Kreis Iserlohn, year 1973. Since 1974 is part of Märkischer Kreis (MK)


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Old French plates on a old French car  









Lithuania


----------



## NordikNerd

Latvian plates








Old polish license plate, 1976–2000 series ODD=Opole (?)








*PGO-Grodzisk Wielkopolski *


----------



## MajKeR_

NordikNerd said:


> Old polish license plate, 1976–2000 series ODD=Opole (?)


Wortal Polskie Tablice Rejestracyjne (Vortal of Polish License Plates) says:



> ODD
> 0001-0100 - powiat strzelecki/Zalesie Śląskie #
> 1001-1100 - powiat głubczycki/Kietrz (ODD 1050 wydano w 1999 r.) # [ODD 1050 issued in 1999]
> 1501-1700 - Olesno (1.01.1999 r. - 30.04.2000 r.)
> 2201-2800 - Nysa
> 3701-3800 - Lewin Brzeski
> *4101-4300 - Głubczyce*
> 4701-4800 - Żędowice (obecnie w powiecie strzeleckim) [actually in Strzelce Opolskie county]
> 5301-5800 - Nysa
> 7001-8000 - Kędzierzyn - Koźle ( na pewno przedziały 7101-7300, 7701-7800) (1996 r.) [for sure series 7101-7300, 7701-7800]
> 8001-9000 - Opole (1999 r.)
> 9701-9800 - Opole (ODD 9735 wydano w 2000 r. - przed 30.04.2000 r.) # [ODD 9735 issued in 2000 - after April 30th, 2000]


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Export plate from Serbia in Kotor, MNE.


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö I saw a Volvo 240 with old Norwegian plates. Old Norwegian plates are getting more and more rare.










A picture I took from a distance since the owner was outside the car. Romanian car from Bucharest. Quite common.

B 94 HMT


----------



## Palance

PlatesMontenegro said:


> Export plate from Serbia in Kotor, MNE.


What does RPE stand for?


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Palance said:


> What does RPE stand for?


RPE means Registrovan Privremeno = Registered Temporarily. These plates are issued only for vehicles which are being exported from Serbia and it is valid for 15 days after issuance.


----------



## licenseplateman

Old Norwegian trailer spotted today in Växjö


----------



## italystf

*Austrian customized plates* I spotted in Lignano Sabbiadoro (UD). Countrary of regular Austrian plates, they have the scheme "district code - letters - numeral(s)" instead of "district code - numerals - letters".


----------



## licenseplateman

Plates spotted by me recently

In Växjö a few days ago

Lithuanian temporary plates










In Nybro about two weeks ago

Old French plates. Very strange on such a new car.


----------



## italystf

The last can't be real... very suspicious.
Old car with new plates are possible but not vice-versa.
He probably count on the fact that Swedish police isn't familiar with the French registration system but in France he would surely be arrested.


----------



## licenseplateman

Delete


----------



## italystf

licenseplateman said:


> The people in the car looked north african so maybe they just got themselves a old plate and putted on their car, but that's probably something only poor immigrants would do. These people drive a Cadillac
> 
> *Swedish police wouldn't care at all anyway.*


Until they will have an accident and there will be serious trouble for them.
A car with fake car couldn't be insured. Or probably has a fake insurance sticker on the windshield.
If one buy a car legally (new or used) (s)he surely get a regular plate and doesn't need to apply an invalid plate.
That Cadillac is probably stolen or the owners were going to do something illegal and decided to stick a fake plate over their original.


----------



## recycle

euroband was mandatory since 2004 
Cadillac SRX was made since 2003
AYF35 was issued after 2005 (AJY35 on 1jan05)

Cadillac SRX (1st gen) was made untill 2009

maybe is a fake plate. maybe just this guy did not want a euroband on his plates

try searching before making racist accusations about people not the same color as you.


----------



## licenseplateman

recycle said:


> euroband was mandatory since 2004
> Cadillac SRX was made since 2003
> AYF35 was issued after 2005 (AJY35 on 1jan05)
> 
> Cadillac SRX (1st gen) was made untill 2009
> 
> maybe is a fake plate. maybe just this guy did not want a euroband on his plates
> 
> try searching before making racist accusations about people not the same color as you.


I'm not a racist and if you think my comments were racist then I'm sorry. I didn't mean anything racist.


----------



## italystf

This van was stolen in Vicenza in 1996 and discovered by police there in 2010 with 3 stolen scooters inside. The thiever, a Rumanian from Timisoara, threw away the Italian plates and sticked on Rumanian plates where the F was changed in E with black ink.
http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/s...ti_e_tre_scooter_forse__una_banda/?refresh_ce
Open the article and click on the pic to zoom


----------



## eucitizen

italysf you see everywhere thieves and criminals, especially if they have eastern european plates.


----------



## italystf

I didn't say that. I posted an article I found on the net about how this guy counterfeited a plate of a stolen van.

We Italian shouldn't criticize other. Look at how many cars are abandoned illegally in the street of Milan. We have the highest percentage in the EU of uninsured vehicle circulating on our street, especially scooters in the South. I don't think that in other civilized countries you see so many bikers driving around without helmet.

The car licenceplatesman posted had French plate, not Eastern Europe and I supposed it was stolen not because was driven by immigrants but because the car was new and the plate old.

Off course is normal affirm that cars with fake plates or used cars let rusting for years on public street aren't normal. I don't think it's racism.


----------



## Satyricon84

italystf said:


> The car licenceplatesman posted had French plate, not Eastern Europe and I supposed it was stolen not because was driven by immigrants but because the car was new and the plate old.


80% of gypsies in the surrounds of Milan has french plates on their cars and their vans. Thanks to Sarkozy that threw rubbish out from France to us. Who hides behind the fact that to enfatize such things is racist, is just hypocritical cause is statistic that some kind of offense are made by some kind of people of some kind of nationality... I would like to remember also that to live in Italy for more than one year (and in other countries too) with foreign license plate is an offence, evasion of the possession tax... who want to guess who for most doesn't change plate cause it would be more expansive to pay insurance and taxes in italy than in homecountry where the car is registered?


----------



## eucitizen

Keep cool I jsut put there the smile  
Well the problem is the italian adminitration let go everything for years and many people get used of it and now, suddenly, they are surprised to have to pay taxes for example. 

On the other hands you can register the car to a company and that´s quite impossible to force someone to register it in Italy. Anyway Austria put the limit within 1 month of living there to change the registration and it works there.


----------



## Satyricon84

eucitizen said:


> Keep cool I jsut put there the smile
> Well the problem is the italian adminitration let go everything for years and many people get used of it and now, suddenly, they are surprised to have to pay taxes for example.


Anybody is surprised to pay taxes, is just little bit more complex... italian administration is an endless hole that wasted money since years and people is just fed up to pay for their mistakes and wastes.



> On the other hands you can register the car to a company and that´s quite impossible to force someone to register it in Italy.


It doesn't matter, the law says that a vehicle can't stay more than one year with foreign license plate, even if it's registered by someone or something abroad (Art. 132 del Codice della Strada). Then, if it's impossible to check it or people does tricks to avoid this is a horse of different color and it's true that for years let go problems, but the law exist and should be respected, especially by "guests".


----------



## Nima-Farid

:lol:


----------



## licenseplateman

Today I saw a old Finnish plate in Alvesta


----------



## recycle

if a pre 1987 registration is from Hame region (they changed to I in 1987)

this carina according to wikipedia was made till 1988, so could be the original plate


----------



## NordikNerd

licenseplateman said:


> Today I saw a old Finnish plate in Alvesta


100% gypsy car :lol: wait for the owner you'll se he has shiny shoes, black trousers and leather jacket (sinnjacka) 

All finnish gypsies drive old japanese cars or diesel MB's


----------



## licenseplateman

NordikNerd said:


> 100% gypsy car :lol: wait for the owner you'll se he has shiny shoes, black trousers and leather jacket (sinnjacka)
> 
> All finnish gypsies drive old japanese cars or diesel MB's


There's quite many gypsies in that area in Alvesta, so that doesn't surprise me


----------



## Enikali

Maks33 said:


> A very interesting plate of Chechen Republic of Ichkeria!
> In my opinion, it was issued in the era of Aslan Maskhadov (years 1997-1999).


Yes. right.


----------



## Nima-Farid

Enikali said:


> Yes. right.


Was that comment really necessary? :sly::?:hm:


----------



## Satyricon84

Nima-Farid said:


> Was that comment really necessary? :sly::?:hm:


He's the owner of that plate. Who better than him can say that what Maks33 supposed is right? :?


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Tingsryd (A small town where most foreign license plates are rare)

Czech car from Hradec Kralove outside the Tingsryd hotel. What could they possibly be doing in Tingsryd? 










Norwegian car from Oslo. Also outside the Tingsryd hotel.










Finnish truck in the central parts of Tingsryd










I also spotted plates from Denmark, Germany, Poland and Lithuania, but those are not special at all there.


----------



## MajKeR_

Small, you said... So I can't understand why I've heard its name a long time earlier than I started to write in this thread


----------



## licenseplateman

MajKeR_ said:


> Small, you said... So I can't understand why I've heard its name a long time earlier than I started to write in this thread


Well, Tingsryd has only 2 000 inhabitants.


----------



## NordikNerd

For sale on TRADERA right now ! bid at 31 SEK

http://www.tradera.com/registreringskylt-nummerplat-new-york--auktion_101120_155927032


----------



## recycle

looks like real and issued in albany county


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Saw this car from Switzerland. Sorry for bad picture, zoomed with phone..


----------



## Nordic20T

^^ This is a temporary plate, but the sticker with the expiration date is removed. Like this, the isn't valid anymore. It should look similar to this one: 









German Bundeswehr in Bern, seen today.


----------



## licenseplateman

Bosnian truck caught today in Tingsryd. First time I see one in that area :cheers:


----------



## licenseplateman

I totally forgot about this one. A old Estonian plate spotted in Ronneby today. Very rare nowadays.

084 TES


----------



## bogdymol

I hope I won't get banned for this... :shifty: it's just a license plate...









http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/from-the-top-gear-inbox-2012-05-04?imageNo=9









http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/from-the-top-gear-inbox-2012-05-04?imageNo=36


----------



## Palance

COC is the Dutch organization for gays


----------



## bogdymol

^^ It's a good name for them kay:


----------



## Nima-Farid

What does CYMRU stand for?


----------



## dubart

^^
Wales
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wales


----------



## NumberPlates

tbh444 said:


> Although the area code being from wales is probably a coincidence, since they don't apply to personalised plates.
> 
> See quite a few of these cymru type plates, because they are all unofficial the style varies a lot. Think their legality is a grey area (I spotted one on a police car once!)


It is fully legal to have the different flags on your plate as well as identifiers like Cymru 

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/PersonalisedRegAndNumberPlates/DG_181503


----------



## Satyricon84

Switzerland, Graubünden low number. Spotted in Brescia (I)


----------



## Helvetics

My lowest plate from Graubünden found in the web:


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Ireland (taken with phone :bash


----------



## licenseplateman

Foreign plates spotted yesterday in Tingsryd

Italy










Macedonia (SK = Skopje)










France (74 = Haute-Savoie)










Belgium










Germany (ST = Steinfurt)










Germany (OS = Osnabrück)










Germany (HH = Hamburg)










Poland (PZ = Poznan)


----------



## Maks33

Two guests from Xorazm (Khorezm) province of Uzbekistan, spotted today in Vladimir:
*90|Q266CA|uz*

*90|U828BA|uz*

On the second photo you can see the Golden Gate.


----------



## licenseplateman

Yesterday there were lots of foreign plates in Växjö because of town's cultural event.

Danish personalised plates










Danish motorcycle plates


































France (59 = Nord)










Austrian motorcycle (FR = Freistadt)


----------



## Alex_ZR

Where is this plate from?


----------



## Mr_Dru

I made this picture a couple of days ago in Amsterdam.

License plates from the Royal Dutch Households.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

Alex_ZR said:


> Where is this plate from?


That's from the video for M.I.A's song "Bad Girls". The video is inspired by the Saudi street racing scene but was filmed in Morocco, so I would imagine that the number plate is just a prop made for the video. It's certainly not a real Moroccan plate.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Gag Halfrunt said:


> That's from the video for M.I.A's song "Bad Girls". The video is inspired by the Saudi street racing scene but was filmed in Morocco, so I would imagine that the number plate is just a prop made for the video. It's certainly not a real Moroccan plate.


Actually, this photo is from my friend's Facebook profile...


----------



## licenseplateman

Spotted by a friend of mine a few days ago in Växjö

Texas plate from 1956


----------



## NordikNerd

NOM=Northeim, Göttingen


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Växjö

Dutch replacement plate


----------



## licenseplateman

Today in Ljungby I saw this faked Monaco plate


----------



## recycle

^^ i have the same at home. bought it at a shop in monaco for 4.99


----------



## NordikNerd

Military licenseplates


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Romanian Army plate:










You know what's weird? I've spotted it in Hungary


----------



## licenseplateman

Plates at Nostalgia festival, Ronneby, Sweden two days ago

USA (Arkansas)










USA (California)










Canada (Ontario) and Swedish










Old Italian (Catania) and Danish










Old German (Wismar)










East Germany and Swedish










Germany (Pinneberg)


----------



## NumberPlates

Anyone have any idea what this could be, if even a real plate?


----------



## recycle

spanish remake?


----------



## NumberPlates

Interesting, the font definitely fits with one like this..










White on black remakes are known then? 

The motorcycle was possibly being used as part of a wedding so that's why I was wondering if it was even real. I guess they could just have taken an old bike from spain and tried to make it look more 'authentic'...


----------



## licenseplateman

Motorcycle from Åland seen at Öland bridge this evening










And a Illinois plate from 1978 in Nybro on a Dodge van. I don't know if it's a real plate since I can't find any pics on the net with this kind of combination. Sorry for bad picture, but the driver was in the car.


----------



## Satyricon84

Nima-Farid said:


> lol y dont these people buy a car from their own country?


Maybe cause such cars aren't sold in their own country?


----------



## licenseplateman

Nima-Farid said:


> lol y dont these people buy a car from their own country?


Sweden has a big community of people who likes American classic vehicles, including myself. Many people imports vehicles from the USA and keeps the US plate + a Swedish one. Sweden is one of the countries in Europe with the largest amount of American vehicles.

That's how it is


----------



## NumberPlates

Seen recently


Older Norway. All N= pretty rare










H motorbike


----------



## NordikNerd

San Marino plates. Corps diplomatique, embassy vehicle


----------



## NumberPlates

In Oxford yesterday; my lowest GBG


----------



## Corvinus

NordikNerd said:


> San Marino plates. Corps diplomatique, embassy vehicle


LOL there apparently are three embassies (I, SCV and SMOM) and about 15 consulates-general based in San Marino: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_diplomatic_missions_in_San_Marino


----------



## Stainless

^^^ You win, I saw '42' last year in Bristol.


----------



## Corvinus

Old Portuguese plate, posted here










Very low-numbered Canton of Schaffhausen plate, posted here


Black Matte Series by Kon.K | Automotive Photography (@ninoscy), on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

Czech car found it's way to the island of Elba.

I also saw an old bulgarian ford mondeo in horrible condition. I wonder if they had any money for repair and tow if the car broke down on Elba.

Top list of forregin registered car for Tuscany.

1. NL
2. D
3. A
4. CH
5. BG
6. RO
7. F
8. PL
9. H
10. GB

I did not see any scandinavian licenseplates in Tuscany.


----------



## Orionol

NordikNerd said:


> Czech car found it's way to the island of Elba.
> 
> I also saw an old bulgarian ford mondeo in horrible condition. I wonder if they had any money for repair and tow if the car broke down on Elba.
> 
> Top list of forregin registered car for Tuscany.
> 
> 1. NL
> 2. D
> 3. A
> 4. CH
> 5. BG
> 6. RO
> 7. F
> 8. PL
> 9. H
> 10. GB
> 
> I did not see any scandinavian licenseplates in Tuscany.




NordikNerd, are you on a holiday or???


----------



## MajKeR_

NordikNerd - visibly something changed in Elba during last year, I've been there at July 2011 and set was like this:

1. NL
2. D
3. CH
4. A
5. PL
6. CZ
7. F
8. H
9. GB
10. RO

But if you mean Tuscany in general, PL should be higher and D - lower. I remember also some Swedish plates, but not so many.

On Monday I will fly to Greece for first time in my life, to Rodos island  I wonder if I'll spot there some foreign plates, maybe except Turkish and Cypriot ones.


----------



## recycle

you will be surprised with the lack of foreign plates in rodhos


----------



## NordikNerd

Orionol said:


> NordikNerd, are you on a holiday or???


I'm back now with 16Gb of photos and clips from 

Copenhagen
Flensburg
Hamburg
Munchen
Bologna
Florence
Rimini
San Marino
Elba
Piombino
Cecina
Salzburg
Traunstein 



I actually have material for 1 year now. 


San Marino, embassy car


----------



## Orionol

NordikNerd said:


> I'm back now with 16Gb of photos and clips from
> 
> Copenhagen
> Flensburg
> Hamburg
> Munchen
> Bologna
> Florence
> Rimini
> San Marino
> Elba
> Piombino
> Cecina
> Salzburg
> Traunstein
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have material for 1 year now.
> 
> 
> San Marino, embassy car


Wow, thats an awesome adventure, you've been through.
I am also on a vacation right now, in Poland and Czech Republic. :cheers:
Maybe I should also take some picture of plates...


----------



## Road_UK

Don't!


----------



## Satyricon84

NordikNerd said:


> Well. This guy I met was to hotheaded to be discussed with.
> I have travelled around in the world and I have taken lots of photos.
> In Sweden no one would get upset if you took a photo of a car, most people are very relaxed about their property; cars, houses and so on. But in continental europe I know people have a different view of private property, houses surrounded by high walls and words like "proprietà privata" can be found even in bricks of the wall. Also society is a bit more complex than at home. So I think this angry guy probably worked at the hotel and thought I was mapping the hotel guests to ask them about their stay at the hotel and use that information in some way.
> 
> If you met an irishman on vacation I understand that he's relaxed about his vehicle's licenseplate, but if you took the same photo of his car at his house or at his work, maybe he would have reacted differently.
> 
> So I'm continuing to take photos of licenseplates, but now I am more cautious.


It's due high criminality rate here... until the 90's you even could leave the door open, your proprierties were pretty sure.... but now thieves enter in your home even if you are inside. So people beware from each other and anything you do is suspicious. Besides this, actually in Italy there a real "hunt" to tax evaders, and first suspects are owner of SUVs and luxury cars (50% of italians for tax declaration get less of 15.000€ yearly, but if you look around you'll see a lot of middle/high class vehicles - signs something is wrong here). A reason why now are becoming popular luxury cars with german license plates (car registered by a german society but in the end you are the owner...and for tax declaration it doesn't results). Some of them are easy recognisable, the license plates starts from AA MF...


----------



## Satyricon84

Road_UK said:


> That is my decision and my risk, metal man... I have given myself permission to post these pics. That is jolly decent of me, isn't...
> 
> And you still owe me a meal...


Exactly like for everybody that like to take such pics do at own decision and risk errand boy... as long as you don't show the exact law that says to take pics of license plates is forbidden, stop to judge others what they do. Live and let others live...

And if you want the meal you still have to show me the pic of the Falkland plate cause I believe only in what I see...


----------



## Road_UK

You asked me for a photo of a Falkland plate, and I gave you a photo of a Falkland plate. There is a really nice Chinese restaurant in Milan that I like, just off the Viale Zara.


----------



## Satyricon84

No, I asked the pic of the Falkland plate YOU said to have seen in GB. To find one on the net everybody is able to do...


----------



## Road_UK

You never asked me for a Falkland plate I've seen in GB. You asked me, if I recall correctly, for a Falkland plate in Europe. I am in Europe, and I gave you the Falkland plate.

What I also like about this Chinese restaurant, is that after the meal you get a schnapps in a little glass with a Kama Sutra image on the bottom. May help you off your crazy ideas with the pope a little...


----------



## Satyricon84

Road_UK said:


> You never asked me for a Falkland plate I've seen in GB. You asked me, if I recall correctly, for a Falkland plate in Europe. I am in Europe, and I gave you the Falkland plate.





Satyricon84 said:


> Show me a pic of a Falkland island plate *you spotted* in Europe and I pay you a dinner in the best restaurant you want


Bad memory, old age comes.... watch out


----------



## italystf

Satyricon84 said:


> It's due high criminality rate here... until the 90's you even could leave the door open, your proprierties were pretty sure.... but now thieves enter in your home even if you are inside. So people beware from each other and anything you do is suspicious. Besides this, actually in Italy there a real "hunt" to tax evaders, and first suspects are owner of SUVs and luxury cars (50% of italians for tax declaration get less of 15.000&#128; yearly, but if you look around you'll see a lot of middle/high class vehicles - signs something is wrong here). A reason why now are becoming popular luxury cars with german license plates (car registered by a german society but in the end you are the owner...and for tax declaration it doesn't results). Some of them are easy recognisable, the license plates starts from AA MF...


I was wondering why so many people from Aachen driving around here... 

Anyway, I never photograph vehicles with my camera, only mobile while simulating a call or SMS.

I can understand that people are paranoid about privacy, you hear every day stories of every sort of thefts and scams.


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ AA is Aalen, not Aachen  Aachen is AC


----------



## Road_UK

Satyricon84 said:


> Bad memory, old age comes.... watch out


That's right. It's a plate that I spotted on my computer, on Wikipedia in Europe. I'm in Europe, and I spotted that plate on my computer while I was in Europe. I am still in Europe, and I can spot any plate you want in Europe.

Do you know this restaurant at all? It`s near a shopping centre...


----------



## italystf

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ AA is Aalen, not Aachen  Aachen is AC


I know now, but before looking at wiki Aa reminded me Aachen.


----------



## recycle

Satyricon84 said:


> Road_UK said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never asked me for a Falkland plate I've seen in GB. You asked me, if I recall correctly, for a Falkland plate in Europe. I am in Europe, and I gave you the Falkland plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satyricon84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a pic of a Falkland island plate you spotted in Europe and I pay you a dinner in the best restaurant you want
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad memory, old age comes.... watch out
Click to expand...

today at old larnaca airport a RAF cargo plane was unloading several civilian cars, one of them, a pajero, had a 4 digit british yellow front plate that i could bet started with F (or E or P). been quite away i did not even try for a mobile foto, could be anything, and chances are it will get cyprus plates in the next few days

british military personel here change all the time


----------



## Satyricon84

italystf said:


> I know now, but before looking at wiki Aa reminded me Aachen.


Other codes used by these german companies are M, DN and SLS. Surely there are others too, but these are the most common I could have notice...with AA-MF of course that's maybe the most common


----------



## Road_UK

Yellow plates on the front?

(note: this is how I enjoy this tread, without having to look at these same fucking German plates all the time)


----------



## italystf

Satyricon84 said:


> Other codes used by these german companies are M, DN and SLS. Surely there are others too, but these are the most common I could have notice...with AA-MF of course that's maybe the most common


I'll start to pay more attention to German codes I'll spot.
If I'll send you some "suspicious" German plates, can you know more about them (where they're issued, if they're insured, etc...)?


----------



## recycle

Road_UK said:


> Yellow plates on the front?


indeed. if it was not yellow i wouldn't even look at it for more that 2 seconds. 
and as far i know most falkland cars have yellow front plate. i am sorry i can not confirm more or less. 
and no i can not go in the military bases looking for it without getting shot

and if any other interested i saw also today a convoy of several dutch german czech and italian HYMERs getting out of larnaca port


----------



## Satyricon84

italystf said:


> I'll start to pay more attention to German codes I'll spot.
> If I'll send you some "suspicious" German plates, can you know more about them (where they're issued, if they're insured, etc...)?


I can try, you can send


----------



## hegoak64

Few years ago, I shot a black 4WD on Afghani plates !!!
believe me or not, but owners aren't happy ! and when somebody explain something to you with a Kalachnikov in a hand, and a large knife in other, you accept it, and clap your mouth !
By chance I took a pix before


----------



## Penn's Woods

Quick question about ovals and Eurobands:

I was browsing on the site of the British Automobile Association (I was originally looking at maps....) - http://shop.theaa.com -and came across this:

"1. GB Stickers are compulsory within the EU unless your UK registration plates display the GB Euro-symbol (Europlates), a legal option since 21 March 2001. The Europlate must comply with the new British Standard (BS AU 145d). The Europlate is only legally recognised in the EU; it is still a requirement to display a GB sticker when travelling outside the EU."

Not that this affects me personally, obviously, but I'm a bit surprised: do you really still need the ovals in, say, Switzerland?


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ All vehicles with non-Europlate displaying the country code when abroad have to carry the oval sticker on the back of the vehicle. Non only GB, but whatever country with old format... this is what law says, but in reality many people don't care about it...


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Grazie.

But the way I understand that AA thing, it means even if you have a Euroband with "GB" on your plate, you'll still need an oval as well outside the EU.


----------



## licenseplateman

italystf said:


> 1994-99 series
> 
> 
> Was the rear plate square or rectangular?
> If it's square it's before 1976, if it's rectangular with orange provincial code it's 1976-85.


The rear plate was rectangular.


----------



## italystf

Something like this?


----------



## licenseplateman

^^
Yes


----------



## Stainless

Corvinus said:


> Would like to throw an interesting question that occurred to me into this thread:
> 
> Which are the countries (jurisdictions) with the (on-average) lowest and highest rate of foreign-plated vehicles circulating within? ("rate" shall be the ratio of foreign vs. domestic-registered vehicles)
> Territories without vehicles (e.g. Heligoland) or population (e.g. Bouvet Island) do not count.
> 
> For the lowest, Cuba or North Korea isn't a bad guess, eh?
> And the highest? Some ex-YU republic? Liechtenstein, Andorra?


I think some countries ban foreign plated cars from circulation. I didn't see a single one in South Korea for example. I don't think they are banned in Japan so I bet you find some there. In some places you get a temporary plate when travelling there as a foreigner. For example Lybia used to provide temp plates (the last news report I saw from the streets there were plenty of plateless cars and German export plates) and China, which makes HK cars carry a visitor plate.


----------



## Rail Claimore

Simple designs are the best: Good to see Texas following California's lead (except that California has now seen fit to add "dmv.ca.gov" on the bottom of its plates. hno










*New Texas license plate an instant "Classic"*

What’s black and white and read all over?

“The Texas Classic,” the new general-issue license plate released by the Texas Department of Motor Vehicles (TxDMV).

The Texas Classic is white with black lettering, and features the Texas star, state silhouette, and “The Lone Star State” slogan. It also comes with a new security feature.

The TxDMV is currently shipping The Texas Classic plates to the state’s 254 county tax offices. But don’t rush out to get it. To save taxpayer money and avoid waste, counties must first exhaust their inventory of the current general-issue plate before issuing the new one.

Read the rest here...


----------



## Palance

Stainless said:


> I think some countries ban foreign plated cars from circulation. I didn't see a single one in South Korea for example.


How about Israel?


----------



## recycle

israel is not one of them

egypt and indonesia are some of them that come to my mind now


----------



## Penn's Woods

Palance said:


> How about Israel?


How easy is it to get to Israel by land? I mean, which borders are open?


----------



## recycle

jordan is open, egypt used to be till last year. officially i know it is open but crossing it might be dangerous


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

^^
Border with Jordan is open and can be crossed with the privately-owned vehicle (but not with a bus nor a rental). However (AFAIK) Israeli vehicles are obliged to get Jordanian temporary plates, I have no idea if the reverse is also true.


----------



## recycle

from what i was told, they used to get their plates remade to look jordanian, same practice they use where they go


----------



## Satyricon84

recycle said:


> israel is not one of them
> 
> egypt and indonesia are some of them that come to my mind now


Egypt doesn't ban foreign license plates circulating on its territory, just get new plates and technical inspection

Australian and South African vehicles at Sudan-Egypt border, waiting for plates









Got the plates









Italian campers (with egyptian tourist plates)


















french bike in Tunisia...








...in Lybia (Got transit plate)...








..and in Egypt (Got again new plate)


----------



## Corvinus

Stainless said:


> I think some countries ban foreign plated cars from circulation.


I always read Mainland China is notorious on this; at least tourists are banned from entering with their own vehicles. But it is hard to imagine that not a single Russian or Mongolian truck will drive around in the country ...


Stainless said:


> I didn't see a single one in South Korea for example.


Somewhere in this thread, we have two pics of Japanese plates taken in South Korea  (_not by me, of course_)

That's why - if we look for independent political states, not just territories - North Korea and Cuba come to my mind as candidates for the lowest rate of foreign vs. domestic plates.


----------



## recycle

^^ if you don't get turist plates in egypt you can not drive your car. same in iran but if you plan to stay more than 2 weeks


----------



## Satyricon84

Corvinus said:


> I always read Mainland China is notorious on this; at least tourists are banned from entering with their own vehicles. But it is hard to imagine that not a single Russian or Mongolian truck will drive around in the country ...


Infact tourists are not banned to enter in China with own vehicles. You get a transit plate to put on your vehicle, but you can enter quite freely...


----------



## Satyricon84

recycle said:


> ^^ if you don't get turist plates in egypt you can not drive your car. same in iran but if you plan to stay more than 2 weeks


But this is not a ban, is the same thing about Iran plates outside Iran. A ban there's in North Korea, cause you are not free to go where you want without a local guide neither by foot


----------



## Satyricon84

About Indonesia instead I don't see transit plate at all


----------



## Stainless

Corvinus said:


> I always read Mainland China is notorious on this; at least tourists are banned from entering with their own vehicles. But it is hard to imagine that not a single Russian or Mongolian truck will drive around in the country ...
> 
> Somewhere in this thread, we have two pics of Japanese plates taken in South Korea  (_not by me, of course_)
> 
> That's why - if we look for independent political states, not just territories - North Korea and Cuba come to my mind as candidates for the lowest rate of foreign vs. domestic plates.


I know some people who have driven their own vehicles in China, not found out yet what plates they had. I did see some Chinese plates in Kyrgyzstan, they were yellow IIRC not the usual Blue. There might be some rule that you can drive around a border town with a neighbouring plate but no further.


----------



## recycle

window sticker plate


----------



## Satyricon84

Stainless said:


> I know some people who have driven their own vehicles in China, not found out yet what plates they had.


This vehicle drove from Italy to China in 2011. You can see the transit plate in the corner of the windshield


----------



## italystf

Don't know if they're real, but those Austrian plates have an obscene meaning in Italian 

















I once saw an Austrian plate with the word 'vodka'


----------



## Satyricon84

Nunavut's new plate issued from the 1st of July, after the government of the Northwest Territories rejected the Nunavut's use of the copyrighted bear shaped plates and slogan.


----------



## NordikNerd

italystf said:


> Don't know if they're real, but those Austrian plates have an obscene meaning in Italian


Mona is very common swedish female surname.

Something I spotted this month.


Temporary exportplates from *Main Taunus-Kreis *= MTK








VW Transporter from the City of *Rybnik*=SR








Personal plate "DOJAN"








Personal plate "TEEMU"

US-sized plate on a VW Golf

Swedish expat Volvo SUV with moose-sticker.


Old Hamburg-plate


UK-plate


----------



## italystf

NordikNerd said:


> Mona is very common swedish female surname.


You mean first name. Female surname doesn't mean nothing.


----------



## italystf

double


----------



## bogdymol

Where is this car from?










Picture taken in Arad, Romania.


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Norway


----------



## recycle

Førde


----------



## bogdymol

That was strange


----------



## Satyricon84

Nothing strange, just commercial vehicle


----------



## licenseplateman

Today I saw a car with Polish fake-plates. The registration number may be real, but it's not a plate which is legal to use. Next to the car with Polish fake-plates is a Bulgarian car from Vidin.


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

My friend sent me a couple of his spots in Budva, MNE.

Denmark without euroband, common during summer










GB










GB black


















Russia, common always


----------



## recycle

the danish one is fake


----------



## Corvinus

Where are these two plates from? Pics found in this thread (pic posters were asking in the thread, they got no answer)

1.









2.


----------



## recycle

second is bulgaria. temporary for foreigners.


----------



## Satyricon84

First is consular from Nigeria


----------



## recycle

^^ should be. 61 is hungary


----------



## Corvinus

Wow, that went fast 

I wonder how these consular vehicles from faraway countries are being shipped - the BMW certainly didn't arrive across the African mainland. Should be some air transport ...


----------



## Satyricon84

Cargo ship to Genova, Venice, Trieste, Rijeka or Zadar and then drive to H


----------



## NordikNerd

BS - KANTON BASEL-STADT ...A MB from Basel parked in the Old Town of Stockholm.


A car from Vienna in Djurgården, Stockholm


----------



## Road_UK

I normally don't type out registrations but I'm going to make an exception now. Just now here in Mayrhofen I saw a car with personalized registration number: SZ-NAZ1.


----------



## italystf

Road_UK said:


> I normally don't type out registrations but I'm going to make an exception now. Just now here in Mayrhofen I saw a car with personalized registration number: SZ-NAZ1.


In Germany a such personalized combination it would never be allowed.
I recently spotted a German plate starting with "BICH" and a Dutch one with "KGB" in the middle.


----------



## Road_UK

The Dutch can't choose registrations, they are all random.


----------



## Satyricon84

italystf said:


> In Germany a such personalized combination it would never be allowed.


Also cause no possibility to make such combination, codes NA and NAZ don't exist


----------



## Road_UK

No but you can play with numbers, like they do in England. Saw a UK plate with registration H1 2 U AL once. And a college has registration C61AIS. (Calais)


----------



## Spookvlieger

Spotted in Sint-Truiden, Belgium















Belgian taxi's always have a plate with TXA in it.











Never seen such Belgian plate before in my life:


----------



## NordikNerd

Old looking swedish lic. plate with retro-fonts.

This type plate is recently issued and was never availible in the past.


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

^^ Looks cool!

Spotted in Bar

Sweden, just one of more than a hundred I saw in the last month










German motorcycle










Belgium










Florida


----------



## Helvetics

Russia (Krasnodar Kraï) near Nyon (Switzerland):



Macedonia (Skopje), near Montreux (Switzerland):










Finland in Martigny (Switzerland):



Ukraine (Khmelnytskiy) in Bray-Dunes (59), France:










Romania (Cluj) in Bray-Dunes (59), France:










Turkey (Istanbul), Belgium-France boarder, near De Panne:










Macedonia (Prilep) in Sion (Switzerland):


----------



## janiss

Island Hvar, Croatia


----------



## bogdymol




----------



## italystf

It ends with a number so it isn't random but chosen... or photoshopped.


----------



## bogdymol

Yeah... but that's not just any number, but "2" (two)... which can also be spelled as "too".


----------



## Road_UK

When the district code has 2 letters, and you can choose a word up to 4 letters and 1 number. Or 3 letters and 2 numbers.


----------



## Satyricon84

Or 3 letters and 1 number too


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Spotted recently

British diplomatic










Poland (Jastrzębie-Zdrój)










Belgium


----------



## Worldplates LP

Do anyone know any place to see good plates in Budapest?


----------



## Road_UK

Worldplates LP said:


> Do anyone know any place to see good plates in Budapest?


On the roads, streets and parkings.


----------



## Worldplates LP

Road_UK said:


> On the roads, streets and parkings.


Any concrete one?


----------



## italystf

Worldplates LP said:


> Do anyone know any place to see good plates in Budapest?


Like in every city: underground parking lots, private garages and near big hotels. In such places most visitors park.


----------



## MajKeR_

I'm in Ireland since Saturday. We stayed in Limerick and visited already two popular tourist attractions - Cliffs of Moher and Ring of Kerry. They're many British plates around, mainly English, their amount is comparable to German ones in Poland. In Kerry, around Killarney, I've seen also many French and German plates. A few Belgian and Dutch, two Austrian and two Swiss. What's suprising for me, there are almost no cars from "new EU" - I've seen one Czech (T - Moravian-Silesian region - almost home :cheers, one Slovakian, one Lithuanian and one Slovenian. I'll be in Dublin tomorrow, so maybe I'll spot something from Poland.


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Spotted recently

Lithuania 










Old Greek










Sweden










Italian from Trieste


----------



## Sus55anfd

pulling it if I'm correct.


----------



## bigmishu

Turkey...seen in Bucharest


Car from Turkey in Bucharest by bigmishu, on Flickr


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ That guy is watching you in a bad way :lol:


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

^^ Cool! I saw a Turkish car only once.. Some guy also watched me like that the whole time while I was picturing some other car:lol:

This Saab from Italy is parked here on the same spot for more than 7 months, even grass started growing around :lol:


----------



## Alex_ZR

I have found this photo on the stock photo site:










Hungarian trailer plate on the Suzuki car.
Fail! :lol:


----------



## Da23vidgd

old format for Greenland?


----------



## Mr_Dru

Today I saw a license plate of a Dutch military employee. With this plate it means this person don't pay road-tax and fuel-tax.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ They should change it with a newer military vehicle, like the Ford Fiesta (from min. 4:43):


----------



## Juancho Guzman

Some recent mexican license plates. In alphabetical order by states names.

Aguascalientes.









Baja California.









Baja California Sur (Taxi)









Campeche.









Chiapas.


----------



## Juancho Guzman

Chihuahua (Handicapped)









Coahuila.









Colima (Truck)









Distrito Federal (Mexico City)









Durango, missing.

Estado de México (Mexico State)


----------



## Juancho Guzman

Guanajuato.









Guerrero (truck)









Hidalgo (truck)









Jalisco (truck)









Michoacán (truck)


----------



## Juancho Guzman

Morelos.









Nayarit.









Nuevo León.









Oaxaca (truck)









Puebla (truck)


----------



## Juancho Guzman

Querétaro.









Quintana Roo.









San Luis Potosí.









Sinaloa (truck)









Sonora.









Tabasco.


----------



## Juancho Guzman

Tamaulipas (Border Car)









Tlaxcala (truck)









Veracruz.









Yucatán.









Zacatecas (truck)


----------



## NordikNerd

Interesting that the mexican licenseplate has the symbol of a wheelchair.

In Sweden a handicapped person gets a permit to put on the windscreen.

These permits are often misused, in some cases even forged and sold. This occurs in the
bigger cities where innercity parking is impossible at times without getting a ticket.


----------



## SRBKG

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Photographed in Kragujevac, Serbia - SRB


----------



## Palance

NordikNerd said:


> These permits are often misused, in some cases even forged and sold. This occurs in the
> bigger cities where innercity parking is impossible at times without getting a ticket.


It happens here in NL as well. One must be an extremely loser to do such things.


----------



## asanchezs

colombia
every city has a different license plate
















public transport
















diplomatic


----------



## Worldplates LP

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...50815528.58553.206764549443282&type=3&theater
Seen in Budapest
Does someone know where it is from?
I also saw:
Liban M
Qatar x3 M
Canada
U.S.A...


----------



## Worldplates LP

Sorry wrong link this one
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...50815528.58553.206764549443282&type=3&theater


----------



## mrjoekalel

NordikNerd said:


> Interesting that the mexican licenseplate has the symbol of a wheelchair.
> 
> In Sweden a handicapped person gets a permit to put on the windscreen.
> 
> These permits are often misused, in some cases even forged and sold. This occurs in the
> bigger cities where innercity parking is impossible at times without getting a ticket.


Similar thing happens in the US; they either give you a permit to hang on the rearview mirror (could be blue as usual or red, for temporary I think) or it could be in the license plate.


----------



## recycle

what is the age of the car? what kind of stickers did it have on? was it LHD or RHD? was it american or european? how can we help you if you do not help us?


----------



## Worldplates LP

recycle said:


> what is the age of the car? what kind of stickers did it have on? was it LHD or RHD? was it american or european? how can we help you if you do not help us?


1 sticker that said Slovakia
on the window any other one
BMW


----------



## SRBKG

KGB !
SERBIA










WTF










TT tt TTT




















BMW X6


----------



## bigmishu

2 cars from Poland in Bucharest


Polish cars in Bucharest by bigmishu, on Flickr


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Seen recently

French on a Lada Samara









British motorcycle









Ohio









Ukraine 









Italian from Monza and Brianza 









Latvia









Just had to put this one, local James Bond 









No pics: :bash:
Also saw two Italian and two Slovakian motorcycles, Latvian TX plate, my highest number for Switzerland (BE 999-980) and for the first time FL plate on a BMW, it went by so fast on the other side I didn't have time to picture it, so unfortunately, no pics hno:


----------



## CNGL

PlatesMontenegro said:


> Seen recently
> Italian from Monza and Brianza


. I didn't know they started to put their code in plates. According to Targhe Italiane MB borrows their plates from MI, so as they did. MB was created in 2005 AFAIK.


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Created in 2004, operative since 2009. Code stickers on our plates since 2004


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

These plates with the codes are more common here than those without the codes.
Today seen, Rome..


----------



## Groningen NL

Not sure if this is the appropriate thread, but I came across this one in Frankfurt :lol:


----------



## Road_UK

Seen FÖ-CK not long ago.


----------



## Satyricon84

Road_UK said:


> Seen FÖ-CK not long ago.


Interesting... especially cause FÖ doesn't exist....


----------



## recycle

^^?? FÖ= FÖRTH 
Bayern [Bavaria]


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Fü yes, Fö no...and I read Fö not Fü


----------



## Satyricon84

Mystery solved.... speaking with Recycle we saw there's a problem of encoding letters with umlaut... that's why i see O instead U with umlaut, maybe somebody else sees the same problem


----------



## Corvinus

Low-numbered Canton of Glarus plate spotted on a Swiss motorway.
Glarus plates are rare to spot altogether outside the canton, which is one of the least known of Switzerland.


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

New York plate with Montenegro oval









Old Italian









Swiss faded (Canton of Jura)









Dutch replacement


----------



## Worldplates LP

Some nice plates in Barcelona
Canada: http://www.autogespot.com/ford-mustang-gt-1/2012/07/18#img5
Kuwait: http://www.autogespot.com/ford-mustang-shelby-gt500-convertible/2012/06/11#img1
U.S.A: http://www.autogespot.com/ford-mustang-gt-convertible/2009/10/11#img2
ANTIGUA Y BARBUDA: http://www.autogespot.com/ford-mustang-shelby-gtsc/2009/07/22


----------



## Corvinus

Melilla plate spotted on Mallorca island.
Melilla is a Spanish posession in North Africa (similar to GBZ for the British). Since newer Spanish plates are no longer area-coded, only a handful of "ML" will be driving around ...


----------



## xzmattzx

I think some people are getting this thread and the other thread confused. License plates that you've seen belong in the other thread. This thread is really for general questions and discussion about license plates.


----------



## Corvinus

xzmattzx said:


> License plates that you've seen belong in the other thread. This thread is really for general questions and discussion about license plates.


Some we've seen are interesting enough to show (and discuss), but belong neither in the "Strangest and most distant ..." nor in the "Most frequent and common foreign ..." plate thread.

Of course this thread is not meant for indiscriminately posting every foreign plate spotted, like German plates seen in touristic areas.


----------



## Penn's Woods

xzmattzx said:


> I think some people are getting this thread and the other thread confused. License plates that you've seen belong in the other thread. This thread is really for general questions and discussion about license plates.


Yeah, but it's been like that for years....


----------



## Worldplates LP

Today I saw 4 cars from Algeria in Barcelona!
_____________________________________
http://www.everyoneweb.com/worldplates/


----------



## Worldplates LP

Two Cars, from Monaco and Andorra together in Barcelona
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater
See full video of the Ferrari 360 Modena here, please subscribe!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81DFOq219Kk&feature=plcp
_____________________________________
http://www.everyoneweb.com/worldplates/


----------



## Road_UK

Can you stop spamming please?


----------



## NordikNerd

UL=Alb-Donau-Kreis in Ulm, Germany (between Stuttgart & Munich)










TKN=Końskie, Poland. This seems to be a very interesting city with an egyptian orangery. Probably worth a visit.










178=St Petersburg, Russia. Other numbers are 78, 98


----------



## Lockett392




----------



## Maks33

*2B4 1853* from South Moravian Region of Czech Republic, spotted in Vladimir:


----------



## bintex

I don't have a car for now.


----------



## Ma45rgaretf

which is nowhere near.


----------



## Pe67terh

but I don't know how


----------



## Rena930




----------



## ExoticPlateSpotter

Such plates are rarely seen in Europe, could you help me?

Imaginary



Germany (New 2013 serial lettering), maybe remade South Korean number?



Imaginary



Unknown, maybe something related with KME = Kia Motors Europe?



Unknown, rarely seen in Europe



Perodua with Russian plates


----------



## recycle

BS again


----------



## Penn's Woods

All I see is red Xes....


----------



## mkt

Puerto Rico Euro Sized plate (aka- the only legally issued Euro size plate in any US jurisdiction, other than military bases in europe)


----------



## Sa78rahh

which is nowhere near.


----------



## Vienna21

Very rare short plate (old series)


----------



## Orionol

As Nordic20T said, WHY "MAR"???

I can understand "MAS" for Massachusetts, but where is the "R" in Massachusetts????? :nuts:


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^The traditional* abbreviation (*before the US Postal Service introduced a series that has two capital letters and no periods for each state) for Massachusetts is "Mass." Postal abbreviation, sometimes used in other contexts, is "MA".

And before anyone asks, Maryland - the only state that has "Mar" at the beginning of its name - is MD in both systems ("Md." or "MD").

At any rate, self-made plates are extremely rare, almost non-existent, in the U.S. (I think I've seen one in my life.) Since the states issue them themselves. And since that one has no indication on it what state it's from, I doubt the driver would get very far in North America without the police asking "what the...?"


----------



## Worldplates LP

I was thinking in Maryland but as I can see...
Is it sure it is North American?


----------



## mkt

Martinique?


----------



## Worldplates LP

mkt said:


> Martinique?


I don't think so, but good guess!!


----------



## Penn's Woods

Surely Martinique would have a French number format, with the code 97-something in it. (Or maybe not, since the department codes are meaningless since 2009...)


----------



## DanielFigFoz

It would still have 9whatever in the right hand side blue stripe


----------



## Worldplates LP

DanielFigFoz said:


> It would still have 9whatever in the right hand side blue stripe


Ant the coding would be very different!


----------



## Nordic20T

^^ Since the plate is remade, you can put on it whatever you want... Just guessing...


----------



## mkt

Worldplates LP said:


> Where is it from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S.A in European Style?


OMG! It's so simple.

It IS Massachussetts. MAR is not an identifier, it stands for March! The plate expires March 2014, the sticker matches other Mass. plates, and they allow biennial registration (every 2 years).


----------



## Worldplates LP

mkt said:


> OMG! It's so simple.
> 
> It IS Massachussetts. MAR is not an identifier, it stands for March! The plate expires March 2014, the sticker matches other Mass. plates, and they allow biennial registration (every 2 years).


100% agree!!
:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Penn's Woods

If that's true, it ought to say Massachusetts on it somewhere. I don't believe for a minute that it's legal without it.

Also, you'll note that the real Massachusetts plate up-thread has the format NNL-LLN, not NNN-LLN.


----------



## mkt

Penn's Woods said:


> If that's true, it ought to say Massachusetts on it somewhere. I don't believe for a minute that it's legal without it.
> 
> Also, you'll note that the real Massachusetts plate up-thread has the format NNL-LLN, not NNN-LLN.


Self made mass plate for the front while in europe, with the real one in the rear?


----------



## greg_christine

Dark Red: State requires both front and rear plates.
Blue: State only requires rear plate.
Pink: State requires rear plate only, for some passenger vehicles.










Regarding the above debate, Massachusetts requires a rear plate only for some passenger vehicles.


----------



## Penn's Woods

mkt said:


> Self made mass plate for the front while in europe, with the real one in the rear?


I suppose....


----------



## Penn's Woods

greg_christine said:


> Dark Red: State requires both front and rear plates.
> Blue: State only requires rear plate.
> Pink: State requires rear plate only, for some passenger vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the above debate, Massachusetts requires a rear plate only for some passenger vehicles.


New subject (the only way we could really resolve the "Massachusetts?" one, anyway, would be by tracking down the owner of the vehicle and asking them...): I've never understood the logic behind not having front plates. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## recycle

mass requires both plates, front and rear, and 123-ab4 is a valid combination i think from ~2005 till ~2011

and *Penn's Woods* i have read somewhere that the dual plate arrangement was a big issue in the early 20th century in England, where the front plate was about to be dropped, to allow better airflow to the massive radiators of that era, with the only negative vote being by the lorry drivers that wanted to see the front plate of an oncoming vehicle to know if it is a friend or not, to know if to wave their hand or not. 

to my opinion licence plate in general is a personal data breach, and since we do not tattoo our ID number on our forehead, but we must show it when asked by an approved person, like a police officer. but since they are there to be watched, it is a nice hobby


----------



## mkt

recycle said:


> mass requires both plates, front and rear, and 123-ab4 is a valid combination i think from ~2005 till ~2011


If you have an old green plate, you don't need to have a front plate. It's only the Red/White/Blue plates that require front and back.


----------



## Penn's Woods

The red/white/blue plates have been in use for quite some time (since the 80s, I'd guess) although you do see the green-on-white occasionally.


----------



## mkt

Penn's Woods said:


> The red/white/blue plates have been in use for quite some time (since the 80s, I'd guess) although you do see the green-on-white occasionally.


Late 80's/early 90's. But you can transfer a plate from one car to another of the same type. I'm guessing that the Cayenne in question has been issued an original Spirit plate, with the embossed 'MAR' on the rear, and the front plate is a homemade plate to blend in better in Europe.


----------



## eucitizen

Most of european plates in the past where black with white letters, nowadays they are white with black letters, what really changed was the alphanumerical system. If having an oval sticker on the car is a sign of national identity, it is really pathetic. And in any case you can still have it. I don't need to proof my cultural and national origins with plates or any other stupid sign. Anyway EU didn't impose any blue band or alphanumerical system, it just suggested in 1998 that countries could choose between the euroband or keeping the ovals, there was no imposition.
My personal opinion is that plates with no euroband are quite ugly, especially of some countries.
Old italian plates were horrible, never liked them and when I could change it I did it. That's all.


----------



## eucitizen

Penn's Woods said:


> Except that apparently even the machines have trouble telling one country from another. (Country codes that could be read from, say, across the street would help: what was wrong with the ovals?) And I've never heard that different-colored plates in North America presented a problem for that sort of thing. And given the discussion of vignettes going on currently on the Swiss and Austrian threads, are you holding your breath for a European-wide toll system of any sort? And some countries don't have tolls anyway.
> 
> There. Four random thoughts for the price of one.
> 
> :cheers:


Where the roads are tolled with electronically system use special box aboard. What EU wants is that there is one box working for all systems in Europe. Nowadays , especially in Central Europe, trucks often have 4 or 5 boxes due to different systems. I don't think the real reason for an eu wide plate is the tolling.
Anyway you should know that in Austria and Switzerand you have vignettes for the cars, but the trucks are under electronic tolling system.


----------



## italystf

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Exactly! Diversity is your (Europeans') big strength. It sometimes seems to me, from a distance, that the EU is trying to be more U.S.-like than the U.S. And I think that's a mistake, not that it's any of my business.


Well, also between USA states there are a lot of legal differences, including in basic things like death penality, minimum legal age to drive, traffic rules, etc... The great difference is the wide cultural and linguistic variety that is non-existent in the US.


----------



## italystf

Penn's Woods said:


> Something still sticks in my head from my first time on the Continent in 1985. I was studying in France that summer, and one Friday this young person on the staff of the program said she was going away for the weekend. I asked where, and she said "I don't know. Maybe England, maybe Germany.... I'll just take the first train." I can't imagine being able to do that.


You can do that. You should be able to say: "the next weekend I'll do a trip to New Jersey, or maybe to Massachusset, or perhaps to North Carolina. I'll decide 2 days before". Much easier than in the Europe of the 80s where there were still border formalities.


----------



## Penn's Woods

eucitizen said:


> Most of european plates in the past where black with white letters, nowadays they are white with black letters, what really changed was the alphanumerical system. If having an oval sticker on the car is a sign of national identity, it is really pathetic. And in any case you can still have it. I don't need to proof my cultural and national origins with plates or any other stupid sign. Anyway EU didn't impose any blue band or alphanumerical system, it just suggested in 1998 that countries could choose between the euroband or keeping the ovals, there was no imposition.
> My personal opinion is that plates with no euroband are quite ugly, especially of some countries.
> Old italian plates were horrible, never liked them and when I could change it I did it. That's all.


I only mentioned the oval because you can read it from farther away than the Euroband. The "uniform plates are fabulous and there's no problem whatsoever with them!" argument is absurd when there's no way to tell the difference between, say, a Swedish and a Lithuanian plate from more than a few meters away. A problem I gather Swedish speed cameras have on a regular basis.


----------



## Satyricon84

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Exactly! Diversity is your (Europeans') big strength. It sometimes seems to me, from a distance, that the EU is trying to be more U.S.-like than the U.S. And I think that's a mistake, not that it's any of my business.


It WAS diversity. Now, I don't see much difference from a country to other. In past to travel was a little "adventure" crossing borders, changing currency, see a different culture, typical products... now changes only the language. And sometimes neither this when you are in some districts of large cities. But you are right, the project is to create the United States of Europe. And in my opinion, maybe exaggerating a bit, the EU is trying to do what Germany couldn't do during the WWII, using papers and laws instead weapons....


----------



## Penn's Woods

italystf said:


> You can do that. You should be able to say: "the next weekend I'll do a trip to New Jersey, or maybe to Massachusset, or perhaps to North Carolina. I'll decide 2 days before". Much easier than in the Europe of the 80s where there were still border formalities.


Well, yes, but it's the idea of being able to "visit" another language (or, better, cultural/linguistic environment) - or choose among several - that easily that I was envying. The only other "cultural/linguistic environment" I can get to in a day without flying is Quebec. Not that I don't love Quebec, but it's the only one there is, and I'm not going there during their six-month winter.


----------



## eucitizen

Penn's Woods said:


> I only mentioned the oval because you can read it from farther away than the Euroband. The "uniform plates are fabulous and there's no problem whatsoever with them!" argument is absurd when there's no way to tell the difference between, say, a Swedish and a Lithuanian plate from more than a few meters away. A problem I gather Swedish speed cameras have on a regular basis.


The euroband is not giving you a uniform plate, you see that few countries have similar alphanumerical systems. And I go on saying that it wan't imposed by the EU, it was advised and I go on saying you can still have ovals on cars. Sorry but if a speed camera takes picture, then police can analyse where the car comes from. And if some countries have with that problem, they can add a national crest to diversify, like Slovakia, Croatia, Serbia, or even more a local crest like Austria or Slovenia.
The ovals really don't make a big difference.


----------



## eucitizen

Satyricon84 said:


> It WAS diversity. Now, I don't see much difference from a country to other. In past to travel was a little "adventure" crossing borders, changing currency, see a different culture, typical products... now changes only the language. And sometimes neither this when you are in some districts of large cities. But you are right, the project is to create the United States of Europe. And in my opinion, maybe exaggerating a bit, the EU is trying to do what Germany couldn't do during the WWII, using papers and laws instead weapons....


The world is changing...We have speed trains, low-cost airplane companies so it became easy for a part of the world to travel, it is called progress and that's natural that diversity is slowly disappearing. But you can still keep your cultural diversity , it is up to everyone to protect their origins. National states nowadays are past, they are only obstacles to the progress of mankind, especially if you see that many nations have a corrupted political elite, failured governments and so on. 
If the EU is seen as a german project, well that's also fault of other nations, like Italy, that do nothing, just cry how bad germans are, while most of the economical problems are due to internal corporative ties.


----------



## Satyricon84

eucitizen said:


> The world is changing...We have speed trains, low-cost airplane companies so it became easy for a part of the world to travel, it is called progress and that's natural that diversity is slowly disappearing. But you can still keep your cultural diversity , it is up to everyone to protect their origins. National states nowadays are past, they are only obstacles to the progress of mankind, especially if you see that many nations have a corrupted political elite, failured governments and so on.
> If the EU is seen as a german project, well that's also fault of other nations, like Italy, that do nothing, just cry how bad germans are, while most of the economical problems are due to internal corporative ties.


It's up to anyone to protect their origins, as long as you have a government that help you to do this and not the contrary. Just look at UK where its "laissez-faire" about immigration is creating a monster inside the nation (Like that recent case of a 13y.o. girl raped by a muslim and the judge released him cause "it's his culture") That's why I disagree your sentence "like Italy, that do nothing, just cry how bad germans are" cause many many italians are done with the United Europe and Euro currency (and if we have this currency now is just "thanks" the Prodi government that faked budget reports helped by German goverment). But people can't do nothing, cause we can't have referendum, we can't change goverment cause are always same faces that swing on the chair, so no possibility to choose. The last would be the civil war, but it would end like hungarian revolution in the 1956. Right in these days there's the news on the Telegraph about that the EU goverment wants to invest 2 millions euro to hire trolls to write in Euro-sceptic threads and blogs to make pro-UE propaganda. In my opinion this action shows how fake is the ideal of democracy that want to rule the UE.


----------



## eucitizen

We should stop arguing about facts that are not regarding plates directly. If anyone wants to discuss with me these subjects he can do that in private messages.

And we shoud stop talking for the 100th time about the euroband and how was it better before, we cannot change it. What we can do at the most is to propose some design for license plates if anyone has good creativity, because to me personally I find the european plates msotly ugly, the best for me are austrian and slovenian plates with the local crests.


----------



## Penn's Woods

"discuss with me"? What, are you Catherine Ashton or an EU spokesperson?
:jk:

We're not "arguing," really, and most threads in Highways and Autobahns are wildly off topic at the moment.

But to get back on topic - and again, I'm just an observer - I remember following the debate in Belgium a couple of years ago (about changing from the red lettering they'd been using for decades to black...they ended up settling, as you presumably know, on maroon) and it was striking to me that (1) a lot of people were in fact under the impression that the EU was requiring black, and (2) a lot of people had the idea that everyone using black was better. Better for safety, better for computerized reading.... I even remember people asking "who uses red lettering any more?"

Well, several American states use red lettering, and there are North American toll agencies that manage to read license plates that aren't lettered in black, so there's that point answered. But if you tell me that there's no EU uniformity mandate behind this, I'll take your word for it.

:cheers:


----------



## Satyricon84

The main difference between US plates and European plate is that for the americans the plate is not just a number but also something you can be proud of. You can choose your graphic according to your tastes, something you like about the state you live, historical facts, support the protection of the wildlife, the sport team your are fan of, etc etc...


----------



## eucitizen

Well of course the toll system in Europe can read and recognise plates, but they have to combine those plates with the unit aborad on the trucks or cars. If they dont find the fitting the police should immediately stop the truck.

There is a funny thing about italian plate, the model since 1994 in use. The Europa bruecke toll cameras working on the line reserved for yearly passes, weren't able to read those plates that have three 1 in the combination. I don't know if they solved that issue.


----------



## NordikNerd

Penn's Woods said:


> when there's no way to tell the difference between, say, a Swedish and a Lithuanian plate from more than a few meters away. A problem I gather Swedish speed cameras have on a regular basis.












I'm an avid licenseplate spotter, but I did not notice that this dirty plate actually was non swedish until I was a few meters behind it.

I think streamlined euplates are insipid.

Back in the 80's all plates were easilly distinguished and separated from eachother. Eastern europe was still behind the iron curtain and few foreign cars entered Sweden, especially in the wintertime.

The advantage with the eu is only that's it easier to travel.

Economically, countries with small dept and already good economy gain little from the EU. It's the weak economies like Portugal, Greece, Romania that gain most from membership.


----------



## italystf

Satyricon84 said:


> It WAS diversity. Now, I don't see much difference from a country to other. In past to travel was a little "adventure" crossing borders, changing currency, see a different culture, typical products... now changes only the language. And sometimes neither this when you are in some districts of large cities. But you are right, the project is to create the United States of Europe. And in my opinion, maybe exaggerating a bit, the EU is trying to do what Germany couldn't do during the WWII, using papers and laws instead weapons....


I think EU integration and freedom of travel is good.
However EU legislation should be limited to the basic things, such ensuring that all its members respect democracy, human rights, workers rights, free concurrency, consumers rights, health, safety and environmental standards, fight international crime, mafia, corruption, illegal immigration, protect the historical heritage, etc...
EU shouldn't interfere too much in "local" issues that don't costitute a treat for people or the environment. I agree to protect the individual differences, the United States of Europe is too far, at least for now.

Back to the topic, I prefer aestetically the blue band rather than the oval. However it was a big fault to make plates from different countries too similar and unrecognizable by OCR devices.


----------



## recycle

what is next? a mixed alfanumeric licence plate of 7 digits giving the option of more than 50 (american) billion combinations (without the use of I and O) with the first character been the (first) issuing country? and that is 1 and half billion cars per country 

will be D9R3JJF issued in germany EH223JY in spain and M00198X in malta? a system that will be advance like italian mopped plates? who knows what the EU has in mind to hide more our identity?


----------



## recycle

and just to clarify american billion is 1.000.000.000, what most europeans say one thousand million


----------



## mkt

recycle said:


> and just to clarify american billion is 1.000.000.000, what most europeans say one thousand million


What most non-english speaking Europeans say (like me for example, in my native language, I say mil-millones) 

The word Billion now means the same in British English.


----------



## SeanT

...and "milliard"


----------



## vladanng

I dont have problem to recognize EU and other European plates from distance, i dont know why, but i always know from distance, which is which, its not that same.


----------



## recycle

that is a good think, always been able to recognize plates with the same style, same font same layout and only difference a couple of white letters 2cm tall


----------



## TranslatorPS

#201

European plates are NOT all the same, what does it take to understand this simple fact? They may indeed share a common size and the euroband, but outside of that, the vast majority are different. Different countries use different character layouts and different fonts, and certain countries have special features as well (yellow back plates in the UK and previously in France, in Denmark as well AFAIR). I can problemlessly recognize most of the European plate styles and assign them to specific countries in two seconds, even if I do end up looking at the euroband code. Six countries may use the same LLL NNN systems, but for example Malta breaks out by using the German font whereas I've seen a number of Swedish plates without the euroband. The Dutch use only yellow plates, and share the same combinations with all-white Portugal. The Danish and the Norwegian share the same LL NNNNN layout, but the Danish have a red stripe around the plate. The Romanians and the UK share the same layout as well, LLNN LLL, but they use different fonts and spacing, not to mention the yellow back plate in the UK. You've a large variety, despite the almost-common euroband >> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_registration_plates_of_Europe .

They're just not the same.


----------



## recycle

thue. same for sweden, lithuania and hungary. nothing alike


----------



## ExoticPlateSpotter

Which countries has following formats?

12-ABC-345

ABC 12 DE

13 WOB 1937

OCT 2013

12 TMB 13


----------



## recycle

Zamunda has all these formats


----------



## CNGL

ExoticPlateSpotter said:


> Which countries has following formats?
> 
> 12-ABC-345
> 
> ABC 12 DE
> 
> 13 WOB 1937
> 
> OCT 2013
> 
> 12 TMB 13


Once again, please go to book a trip to Shit, Iran.


----------



## TopWatch

Here in Colombia, we have this:








I think that this licences plates are very ugly, but also are enough informative, because the letters are big, the yellow background is reflective, etc.

Another thing are the public service, it are similar to this but has a white background.

So, what do you think about this kind of plates?
Greetings!!!


----------



## YeOldeMole

ExoticPlateSpotter said:


> Which countries has following formats?
> 
> 12-ABC-345
> 
> ABC 12 DE
> 
> 13 WOB 1937
> 
> OCT 2013
> 
> 12 TMB 13


The Kingdom of Stupidity....and you are the king of that country!
Some of them have some special red letters on it saying

**** OFF!


----------



## Corvinus

Austrian five-letter custom plates:



















Only few European countries provide five-letter custom words on license plates - among them, Hungary, Austria and Sweden.


----------



## recycle

lithuania up to 6, 
latvia up to 8, 
poland up to 5,
estonia up to 7,
sweden up to 7,
denmark up to 7,
ukraine 8, aland 7, croatia 7, iceland 6, fyrom 9, malta 8, montenegro 5, san marino 5, serbia 5, turkey no limit

not only few..


----------



## Nordic20T

^^
You forgot about Slovakia with 5 letters.


----------



## recycle

just one mind... please forgive me


----------



## Corvinus

OK that's indeed a quite a couple of countries 
Malta 8? sounds weird ... but then again, spotters on the Continent are already lucky when catching a standard M plate.


----------



## adam_m87

Here in Stockholm. I think Finnish diplomatic plate


----------



## recycle

Corvinus said:


> OK that's indeed a quite a couple of countries
> Malta 8? sounds weird ... but then again, spotters on the Continent are already lucky when catching a standard M plate.


you are right. 8 is wrong


----------



## Worldplates LP

And Turkey no limit?


----------



## Worldplates LP

What about Hungary, 7?


----------



## Corvinus

Worldplates LP said:


> What about Hungary, 7?


No, 5 at max. As custom plates, you can have the formats
- custom ABC-123
- ABCD-12, _or_
- ABCDE-1

The more letters, the more expensive. Five-letter personalized ones cost about EUR 1'500.
Must be fairly less in Austria where you can see five-letter worded plates very regularly.


----------



## kiskaloz

Worldplates LP said:


> What about Hungary, 7?


^^
http://plates.gaja.hu/h/index.html

6 or 7.


----------



## pdxor

New plate for Oregon USA


----------



## eucitizen

Today on the motorway towards Milan i saw the new license plate for trailers , the same like the normal ones, but beginning with the letter X. Since this year the trailers have their own plate and no more need to have the yellow repeating the encoding of the truck.


----------



## fsuperx1

Not every country has white plates , Netherlands Luxemburg has yellow an Great Brittain also .


----------



## fsuperx2

Mopeds are not registered in Hungary, you ride it without plate!


----------



## fsuperx4

Most of european plates in the past where black with white letters, nowadays they are white with black letters, what really changed was the alphanumerical system. If having an oval sticker on the car is a sign of national identity, it is really pathetic. And in any case you can still have it. I don't need to proof my cultural and national origins with plates or any other stupid sign. Anyway EU didn't impose any blue band or alphanumerical system, it just suggested in 1998 that countries could choose between the euroband or keeping the ovals, there was no imposition.
My personal opinion is that plates with no euroband are quite ugly, especially of some countries.
Old italian plates were horrible, never liked them and when I could change it I did it. That's all.


----------



## Nordic20T

Today I saw my first diplomatic plate from MK ever in Bern. 
Does anyone of you have a list with the country codes?


----------



## Worldplates LP

Nordic20T said:


> Today I saw my first diplomatic plate from MK ever in Bern.
> Does anyone of you have a list with the country codes?


And combo with swiss CC plate, nice!


----------



## recycle

FYROM diplomatic plates code 10 is for the embassy of Switzerland


----------



## Nordic20T

^^
Thanks. Do you know a source where all these codes are listed?


----------



## recycle

europlate


----------



## Corvinus

Again some "puzzle" in a post in the Monte-Carlo thread:

Where is the plate of the black sports car at the right from?


Pagani Zonda C12 S Roadster & Koenigsegg CCR R-Evo by piolew automotive photography, on Flickr


----------



## narkelion

Maybe Bulgarian?

But... Where is the front plate of the red car? :shocked:


----------



## Satyricon84

It's british... OU54EZM


----------



## Satyricon84

narkelion said:


> Maybe Bulgarian?
> 
> But... Where is the front plate of the red car? :shocked:


On the bumper... (MC) Y668


----------



## Corvinus

^^ Yes, that's the white strip at the right (from our view) of the bumper.

BTW some jurisdictions indeed don't issue front plates, like many states of the US. Such vehicles may be nevertheless allowed to drive (temporarily) in places that normally require front plates, without mounting an extra front plate. 
Switzerland for example explicitly allows this. Would be interesting to know how other countries handle it?


----------



## Satyricon84

Corvinus said:


> ^^ Yes, that's the white strip at the right (from our view) of the bumper.


That's not a strip, it's a real plate, just fixed on the bumper


----------



## narkelion

Oh thanks! I didn't see it.

Here in Italy is forbidden to drive withount front plate. These plates are smaller, and they can also be not in the middle of the car, like this Alfa 159:









(the white space is where there shlud be the plate)


But they must be present.


----------



## Satyricon84

^^ Forbidden but tolerated, at least for luxury cars that have no space for a front plate and american imported cars where front plate is not required


----------



## narkelion

Satyricon84 said:


> ^^ Forbidden but tolerated, at least for luxury cars that have no space for a front plate and american imported cars where front plate is not required


Really? I've never seen cars with no front plate. Even Porsche, Ferrari and Lamborghini that sometimes happen to see have it.:nuts:


----------



## Satyricon84

narkelion said:


> Really? I've never seen cars with no front plate. Even Porsche, Ferrari and Lamborghini that sometimes happen to see have it.:nuts:












Here an example...


----------



## LtBk

NordikNerd said:


> Did it look like this ?


Yes


----------



## Coover

NordikNerd said:


> Did it look like this ?


These are Swedish import/export plates. The numbers on the left are the day and month of expiry (in this case June 13), with the year on the right. One plate number (issued sequentially) is issued per owner with duplicate plates having a letter under the year. Nice looking plates too! Surprised they don't have the S imbedded in the plate


----------



## Enikali

Where from?


----------



## Wickie

Enikali said:


> Where from?


Looks like a danish fake plate. Used german DIN font.


----------



## Enikali

Where?


----------



## volodaaaa

Have you experienced any hatred on roads due to licence plate or rather the area it is registered in?


----------



## Nordic20T

volodaaaa said:


> Have you experienced any hatred on roads due to licence plate or rather the area it is registered in?


Did you?


----------



## volodaaaa

Nordic20T said:


> Did you?


Within country yes, but only at tiniest range.


----------



## Uppsala

volodaaaa said:


> Is it me, or anyone else has noticed that Montenegro uses very similar font on licence plates to Slovak one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only significant difference is in case of "1" figure which is sans-serif in Slovak version.
> 
> Also, the Georgia and Hungary seems to be very very similar:


I think Hungarian looks more like the Swedish plates.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Uppsala said:


> I think Hungarian looks more like the Swedish plates.


Lithuanian too.


----------



## Corvinus

What kind of Moroccan plate is this?


----------



## Fane40

Corvinus said:


> What kind of Moroccan plate is this?


 Since 2000 foreign aid organizations and workers have had black on yellow plates with CI (_coopérants internationale_) over MAROC printed (usually) at the left; the embossed number of up to three digits, a hyphen and the last two digits of the year in the middle and ت*د over المغرب printed (usually) at the right. The three elements are usually separated by black vertical bars and on two line plates, the numerals are usually below the letters. 

Source from the Europlate website.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^What kind of foreign aid organization or worker drives a McLaren?!


----------



## Fane40

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^What kind of foreign aid organization or worker drives a McLaren?!


A very rich organization who thanks you for the help you gave to them with your money


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Seriously.


----------



## Fane40

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Seriously.


I'm ironical but unfortunately serious.
I'm sure this organization doesn't care to help somebody or something, like to help building schools or sinking water in rural areas for exemple.
They take advantage of all our money which is given by our governments, public or private funds to have a good life.
I'm like you, I would like to know which is this organization.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Exactly why I asked.

I work for a non-profit; if our CEO were driving a McLaren or something like that, and the donors found out, we'd hear about it from them. (We get feedback about executives' salaries as it is....)


----------



## Alex_ZR

Suggestions for new Croatian license plates to be introduced in 2014:

http://www.mup.hr/174747.aspx (in Croatian)

Possible codings: regional codes (current), county codes (letters or numbers), no coding (like France, Italy, Hungary...).


----------



## Fane40

Alex_ZR said:


> Suggestions for new Croatian license plates to be introduced in 2014:
> 
> http://www.mup.hr/174747.aspx (in Croatian)
> 
> Possible codings: regional codes (current), county codes (letters or numbers), no coding (like France, Italy, Hungary...).


We always have the number of the department in small characters on the right with a regional seal on french plates.
The difference with the former series is, today, we can choose any department, even overseas ones.
Of course, this department number is not written on vehicle's papers.
It's only for the fun.
I prefered our former system.
Same thing in Italy with their cities codes.
I hope you will keep your present coding in HR.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Fane40 said:


> We always have the number of the department in small characters on the right with a regional seal on french plates.
> The difference with the former series is, today, we can choose any department, even overseas ones.
> Of course, this department number is not written on vehicle's papers.
> It's only for the fun.
> I prefered our former system.
> Same thing in Italy with their cities codes.
> I hope you will keep your present coding in HR.


I know that. License plates numbers in France and Italy don't have regional codings, but on the right side, kept for local patriotism or fun.


----------



## mkt

Looks like an illegal UK plate


----------



## Penn's Woods

Saw one of these yesterday:
http://www.cyberdriveillinois.com/departments/vehicles/license_plate_guide/cubs.html


----------



## NordikNerd

Expired exportplate on a VW Golf. It is illegal to drive this vehicle.








PA=Passau, Bavaria Germany


----------



## narkelion

There's a Red plate like this one in my road, here in Rome.

It expired on the 17th of April...

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_ZR

NordikNerd said:


> Expired exportplate on a VW Golf. It is illegal to drive this vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PA=Passau, Bavaria Germany


Why would anyone export old rusty Golf III? :?


----------



## volodaaaa

Alex_ZR said:


> Why would anyone export old rusty Golf III? :?


Even with completely broken windscreen :lol:


----------



## mkt

Alex_ZR said:


> Why would anyone export old rusty Golf III? :?


for parts? because it was stupid cheap?


----------



## Thermo




----------



## mkt

From my friend's facebook, in Leuven Belgium


----------



## mkt

Sharing a new one. This is an illegal Puerto Rico plate. Old design on Euro size, stickers on top of plastic


----------



## Alex_ZR

Russian police plate in Sevastopol (92=Sevastopol)


----------



## NordikNerd

*TKI* Kielce county








*KLI* Limanowa county, Poland What does the "K" mean ?


----------



## volodaaaa

NordikNerd said:


> *KLI* Limanowa county, Poland What does the "K" mean ?


AFAIK the first letter is the code for voivodeship. K=Lesser Poland. There is also the "WLI" plate where LI = Lipsko, and W means Massovian voivodeship.


----------



## NordikNerd

volodaaaa said:


> AFAIK the first letter is the code for voivodeship. K=Lesser Poland. There is also the "WLI" plate where LI = Lipsko, and W means Massovian voivodeship.



Is the "K" randomly chosen and has no relevance to the word "województwo małopolskie" ?

I like the german licenseplate system better. It's easier to recognize and remember the area codes without the first letter for the region.








*MR* Marburg-Biedenkopf county, Hessen

Imagine the germans using the polish system DD for Dresden would be SDD where the "S" stood for Sachsen or BA would mean Augsburg, Bavaria. hno:

No, this would only be confusing. 

Some greek and bulgarian letter area codes do not reassemble the first letters of the province ? is this because the first letters of those provinces where already taken ?

Countries using number area codes in their licenseplates are Russia & Turkey, Azerbaijan 

Number codes are usefull if you remember them, but if you dont know them you dont have a clue about what area they come from, as for Germany you can get a hint out of some letter areacodes even if you dont know them. 

Swedish numberplates are plain simple (and bland) no area codes, no code for trailers, only taxis have different plates. This is a cheap but not very informative licenseplate system.


----------



## volodaaaa

NordikNerd said:


> Is the "K" randomly chosen and has no relevance to the word "województwo małopolskie" ?


It seems yes. However the system is good, but the abbreviations are not well chosen.



NordikNerd said:


> I like the german licenseplate system better. It's easier to recognize and remember the area codes without the first letter for the region.


Yeah. And there is one more thing I like on German Licence plates - the less important settlement, the more letters it has in code 



NordikNerd said:


> Some greek and bulgarian letter area codes do not reassemble the first letters of the province ? is this because the first letters of those provinces where already taken ?


Probably yes. In Slovakia, the codes are based on names of the districts, which are named after the "seat of the district". Usually, the code consists from first and last letter of the name or first and second letter of the name
IL = Ilava
BA = Bratislava
SC = Senec
KE = Košice

But we have excess of short names of districts starting with the S letter and therefore some codes which are not in compliance with the name are issued on plates.
SV = Snina (SN, SI and SA are already designated for other districts)

Greek and Bulgarian system might be little bit tricky, since they agreed to use only letters, which are included in both (latin and greek or latin and cyrilic) alphabets! But they don't take the different pronunciation into account!

Therefore you have:
KB = Kavala (Greece) instead of KV, because KB = Καβάλα (and B is the capital of β).



NordikNerd said:


> Countries using number area codes in their licenseplates are Russia & Turkey, Azerbaijan
> 
> 
> Number codes are usefull if you remember them, but if you dont know them you dont have a clue about what area they come from, as for Germany you can get a hint out of some letter areacodes even if you dont know them.


AFAIK that was used in France too.



NordikNerd said:


> Swedish numberplates are plain simple (and bland) no area codes, no code for trailers, only taxis have different plates. This is a cheap but not very informative licenseplate system.


Like in Hungary. The similar system is used in Bosnia and Herzegovina, but the reason is fairly different: to prevent aggressive people from Croatian part to attack cars from Serbian part and vice versa. 

Personally, the worst system is used in Czech republic. It is like the mixture of all above mentioned and its pretty hard to memorize the licence plate of car that has just overtaken you


----------



## narkelion

We had the same problem here: each province is identified with two letters. The province of Crotone had no left pair of letters!

CR = Cremona
CO = Como
CT = Catania
CN = Cuneo
CE = Caserta

Then Crotone became KR because of its old greek name: Kroton.

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TranslatorPS

#264



NordikNerd said:


> Is the "K" randomly chosen and has no relevance to the word "województwo małopolskie" ?


*K*raków  In some cases the first letter does come from the name of the voivodeship (D - dolnośląskie, Z - zachodniopomorskie, L - lubelskie, S - śląskie, O - opolskie), but in others it's the first letter of the main city (W - mazowieckie => Warszawa, K - małopolskie => Kraków, R - podkarpackie => Rzeszów, P - wielkopolskie => Poznań, G - pomorskie => Gdańsk, B - podlaskie => Białystok, L and O might go under this as well). The only ones that seem to be totally unrelated are C (kujawsko-pomorskie, main cities Bydgoszcz and Toruń), N (warmińsko-mazurskie, Olsztyn), T (świętokrzyskie, Kielce), E (łódzkie, Łódź, but makes sense when the pronounciation of "L" in Polish is "el") and F (lubuskie, Gorzów Wlkp. & Zielona Góra).

In all fairness, Warsaw should take W all for itself and give the rest of mazowieckie "M". Makes life easier for Warsaw itself.

EDIT. Actually, fans at wptr.pl, a Polish licence-plate dedicated website created a couple of alternative systems, one of them being an exact replica of the German system, just with code adaptations for the Polish names. I just can't find it right now.


----------



## Corvinus

From a gone era: GDR plate and oval - on a Western-made Ford Sierra (source).










GDR plates were area-coded, but the system was much less obvious than in the FRG. Area codes were not composed of letters from city or _Bezirk _names.

(Deutrans was the GDR's state-owned/operated freight society that also included road freight. With a lot of exports to West Germany, they also had trucks travelling there (sometimes dubbed "democratic trucks" or "the Democrats are coming!" in the West, not without irony).


----------



## NordikNerd

^^Important state transport carriers needed reliable cars, so Ford was chosen instead of Trabbis and Wartburgs. 

I still think that the GDR officials were reluctant to buy westgerman cars, unless it was absolutely necessary. Honnecker drove Volvo instead of Mercedes because he didnt want to benefit west german companies. (and he wore a rolex)


----------



## janiss

Yesterday in Planica, SLO


----------



## Alex_ZR

cinxxx said:


> I saw RKS plate car while waiting at the border from Montenegro entering Albania.


Montenegro recognized Kosovo and also recognizes their passports and license plates, so no problems there.


----------



## volodaaaa

I've seen only KS plates in Serbia. The only RKS plate I've seen was in Greece. I have also seen several SRB plates from Kosovo area within Serbia.

Btw. last holiday I've seen a plate from Beograd like BG-9476-ZZ the 9000s series look too high to me. How was adoption of forth number carried out?


----------



## Alex_ZR

volodaaaa said:


> I've seen only KS plates in Serbia. The only RKS plate I've seen was in Greece. I have also seen several SRB plates from Kosovo area within Serbia.
> 
> Btw. last holiday I've seen a plate from Beograd like BG-9476-ZZ the 9000s series look too high to me. How was adoption of forth number carried out?


Maybe you have seen taxi plates with TX at the end. They are already 4-digit in Belgrade and Novi Sad, since there are more than 999 taxis.


----------



## volodaaaa

Alex_ZR said:


> Maybe you have seen taxi plates with TX at the end. They are already 4-digit in Belgrade and Novi Sad, since there are more than 999 taxis.


Might be possible, i don't remember the letter combination  I thought about you when I saw it.


----------



## Palance

volodaaaa said:


> I've seen only KS plates in Serbia.


I have once seen a KS-plate in Rotterdam when the independence was not recognized yet by the Netherlands. And RKS-plates only in Croatia.


----------



## lastsamurai

volodaaaa said:


> I've seen only KS plates in Serbia. The only RKS plate I've seen was in Greece. I have also seen several SRB plates from Kosovo area within Serbia.


You go nowhere with those plates as they dont exist anymore,only if you wanna stay some good times in jail.


----------



## volodaaaa

lastsamurai said:


> You go nowhere with those plates as they dont exist anymore,only if you wanna stay some good times in jail.


What do you think? I can't imagine police from foreign country verifying if the code on licence plate is valid. If the police officer sees a plate from Serbia with proper documents, there is no reason to ban the plates and fine the owner. 

The specific codes on SRB plates might be interesting and provocative only in Kosovo.


----------



## lastsamurai

volodaaaa said:


> What do you think? I can't imagine police from foreign country verifying if the code on licence plate is valid. If the police officer sees a plate from Serbia with proper documents, there is no reason to ban the plates and fine the owner.
> 
> The specific codes on SRB plates might be interesting and provocative only in Kosovo.


Not provocative,but illegal.The same as you can drive with Slovak plates of 30 years ago.


----------



## volodaaaa

lastsamurai said:


> Not provocative,but illegal.The same as you can drive with Slovak plates of 30 years ago.


It is not the same. I think the more correct example would be if a Spanish police banned me for having current Slovak plates with invalid district code. The question is whether they could do it and even whether they would know all valid codes (I can say with confidence they would not). 

I guess the documents that go with SRB (from Kosovo) plates are de facto (not de iure) valid (i mean they comprise all required safety elements and does not look faked).

I am not sure whether it is illegal. The codes are internal affair. Rather provocative.


----------



## 037

volodaaaa said:


> How the issuing of Licence plates works in Kosovo? Because there are district based Serbian Licence plates (I've already spotted several "KM" plates) and there are RKS plates.
> 
> If a inhabitant of Kosovo purchase a car, can he choose whether he would like to register it in Kosovo or Serbia? Does Kosovo recognize Serbian plates issued for Kosovo districts? Does Serbia recognized Kosovo plates?


I was on Kosovo and Metohia for a few days, I returned in Sunday. 

On north (Serbian majority) there is following cases in use - by frequency:
- Serbian plates (UR+012-AB);
- covered or no plates at all;
- Yugoslavian plates (KM=123-45);
- UNMIK plates with new font (678-KS-901);
- RKS-style ONLY police plates (POLICE 140-01).

On south (Albanian majority):
- RKS plates (01-234-VG);
- covered or no plates at all;
- KS Croatian font plates (567-KS-890);
- KS new font plates (123-KS-456);
- Serbian plates for Central Serbia and Vojvodina districts (KŠ+078-DĐ);
- Serbian plates for Kosovo and Metohia districts - not recognized by administration in Priština (PR+001-AA).


Alex_ZR said:


> Maybe you have seen taxi plates with TX at the end. They are already 4-digit in Belgrade and Novi Sad, since there are more than 999 taxis.


Kragujevac also.


----------



## 037

Alex_ZR said:


> Well done for this explanation! :cheers:
> However, there are some mistakes (KNN was used only by Republic of Serbian Krajina 1991-1995, not in Socialist Yugoslavia, when Knin was under ŠI=Šibenik code, as today in Croatia). In former Yugoslavia, every republic and province had its own system for moped and agricultural/trailers/building machines plates. For example, in Vojvodina moped plates looked like this (Latin script insted of Cyrillic used in Central Serbia):
> 
> 
> ZRENJ-
> ANIN*
> 12345
> 
> Here is a scan from 1980s about license plates used in Socialist Autonomous Province of Vojvodina:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that these plates were issued until 2011, when new plates were introduced in whole Serbia, although they had a red communist star.


Thank you!

There is more mistakes for sure, I'll try to iron out it and post it again as some Word document (for saving space on forum page). I'm still open for any criticism.


----------



## lastsamurai

volodaaaa said:


> It is not the same. I think the more correct example would be if a Spanish police banned me for having current Slovak plates with invalid district code. The question is whether they could do it and even whether they would know all valid codes (I can say with confidence they would not).
> 
> I guess the documents that go with SRB (from Kosovo) plates are de facto (not de iure) valid (i mean they comprise all required safety elements and does not look faked).
> 
> I am not sure whether it is illegal. The codes are internal affair. Rather provocative.


They are fake and illegal,end of topic.Do u have plates for hungarian towns fex?.Kosovo and Serbia are two different countries,they just share a bad and sad past and as long as govern of Kosovo says that those plates are illegal and not registered in Kosovo,you just cant go on the road and drive.Its not normal to have plates for towns that are not part of your administrative and international borders.


----------



## Attus

lastsamurai said:


> Kosovo and Serbia are two different countries


Actually not everyone think so. And it is the source of every issues about those plates.


----------



## volodaaaa

lastsamurai said:


> Do u have plates for hungarian towns fex?


No, we don't. But if we had, how would Hungarian police know it?

Once again.

We don't have LZ district code. Let's imagine the LZ plate (LZ-001AA) is issued with proper documents. I drive to Hungary, the police stops me to check my documents and everything is all right.

We don't have BU district code. Imagine BU is meant to be a code for Budapest. The BU plate (BU-001AA) is issued with proper documents. I drive to Hungary, the police stops me to check my documents and ban me the plates, because BU is supposingly designated for Budapest.

It does not matter if I personally recognize Kosovo or not. This attitude is ridiculous. 

The numbering format of plates is not a business of foreign country if a drivers submit proper documents.

Sometimes police know something but knows no mechanism to solve it. In my country, it is strictly forbidden for taxi drivers to inform other taxi drivers by talkie about police measuring speed. They inform about "slippery road" instead. The police know what does "slippery road" mean, but only mentioning of police is prohibited in law. 

I know Kosovian police know what district is KM abbreviation designated for. But I doubt they have defined in law to ban certain plate codes from Serbia.


----------



## 037

lastsamurai said:


> They are fake and illegal,end of topic.Do u have plates for hungarian towns fex?.Kosovo and Serbia are two different countries,they just share a bad and sad past and as long as govern of Kosovo says that those plates are illegal and not registered in Kosovo,you just cant go on the road and drive.Its not normal to have plates for towns that are not part of your administrative and international borders.


Serbian plates are legal anywhere (including municipalities on Kosovo and Metohia/Metohija), RKS plates are not. RKS plates in many cases must be substituted with temporary Serbian plates when vehicle go trough the country which does not recognize plates and/or administration in Priština. De facto and de jure.

I will not deny - owners of vehicles with new Serbian plates could have problems on south parts of Kosovo and Metohia because these plates in some cases (zones as PR, UR, ĐA...) are not recognized by administration in Priština, and that administration have some - sometimes significant - influence on south territories.

That's about all about RKS plates, rest is clearly daily politics and I'll not enter into that. 

Only I can add here is fact that I like new (RKS) obviously created and inspired by 1961 Yugoslavian font, by my opinion.


----------



## mappero

The YT movie with a Trabant RS car with Polish but not legal car plates
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6jtzgeM7-E


----------



## Alex_ZR

mappero said:


> The YT movie with a Trabant RS car with Polish but not legal car plates
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6jtzgeM7-E


These are Bulgarian plates (PK-Pernik).


----------



## adevahi

I saw yesterday in Sevilla, a really strange license plate.
In the back of the car the plate was yellow, with black numbers, following this: 99999 999 99. At the left of the license plate, a blue band with two parts: the letters DZ in the top and the brand of the car down it.
In front, the license was similar but white instead of yellow (maybe there were more differences, I don't remember and I made a photo only of the back license)
Does anyone know where this car came from? There was a brazilian scarf inside... :hmm:


----------



## Alex_ZR

adevahi said:


> I saw yesterday in Sevilla, a really strange license plate.
> In the back of the car the plate was yellow, with black numbers, following this: 99999 999 99. At the left of the license plate, a blue band with two parts: the letters DZ in the top and the brand of the car down it.
> In front, the license was similar but white instead of yellow (maybe there were more differences, I don't remember and I made a photo only of the back license)
> Does anyone know where this car came from? There was a brazilian scarf inside... :hmm:


Looks like Algerian (DZ=Algeria).


----------



## Marsupalami

SOUTH AFRICAN LISENCE PLATES:

Free State (Orange) South Africa License Plate by Suko's License Plates, on Flickr

Northwest South Africa License Plate by Suko's License Plates, on Flickr

Northern Cape South Africa License Plate by Suko's License Plates, on Flickr


----------



## C2C

Thank you for the quick responses. How would you go about obtaining that portuguese plate? And any more info on the 5th picture would be appreciated. Thanks so much.


----------



## Manila-X

The Philippines has a new set of plate design.

The previous one was composed of three letters and three numbers.










The new ones have four numbers instead of three. The font color is changed from green to black plus has some security features. Included is the region where the car was registered.


----------



## Penumbra.

Here is the new one from Chile, I think is the same typography. ^^ F SCHRIFT I think is called? anyway, looks pretty good, I like it. :cheers:



>


Here is how they look before.



>


And here is an infographic, it is in spanish  but you can se the measures, metric system, obviously 



>


----------



## G00GLE

..


----------



## Escher

Saw this today in Rio. French Guyana?


----------



## Fane40

Escher said:


> Saw this today in Rio. French Guyana?


Absolutely.
Even if French Guyana has a border with Brazil, find a vehicle from there in Rio is certainly rare.
Don't remember if the bridge between F.G. and Brazil is open today.


----------



## Fane40

C2C said:


> Thank you for the quick responses. How would you go about obtaining that portuguese plate? And any more info on the 5th picture would be appreciated. Thanks so much.


You can obtain this plate in a shop where they can offer to customers this production (sort of tuning plate).
More easy to find in big cities. But I believe this plate is illegal today because there aren't both blue bands on each side for the new registration. And at the technical check up, your vehicle is refused.


----------



## Spazatao

Fane40 said:


> Absolutely.
> Even if French Guyana has a border with Brazil, find a vehicle from there in Rio is certainly rare.
> Don't remember if the bridge between F.G. and Brazil is open today.


The French side is all ready to go, but the brazilian side isn't! The roads in Amapá are completely unpaved :/


----------



## Escher

And from Amapá there's no land connection to the rest of the country!


----------



## Penumbra.

This is from Argentina, in my opinion the most beautiful license plate in South America. Is the perfect blend of color and sobriety :cheers: and is the perfect size! It fits in any car. What do you think guys?


----------



## mkt

Escher said:


> And from Amapá there's no land connection to the rest of the country!


So it makes sense that the vehicle that plate is on is a 4x4.


----------



## xzmattzx

Penumbra. said:


> This is from Argentina, in my opinion the most beautiful license plate in South America. Is the perfect blend of color and sobriety :cheers: and is the perfect size! It fits in any car. What do you think guys?


It's nice. It's simple, yet the white-on-black surrounded by white is eye-catching. It reminds me of the nameplates for the Philadelphia Flyers:


----------



## C2C

Where is this license plate from. It was from far away, so I apologize for the resolution. Any help would be appreciated. I've never seen a plate like this before in France.


----------



## Fane40

C2C said:


> Where is this license plate from. It was from far away, so I apologize for the resolution. Any help would be appreciated. I've never seen a plate like this before in France.
> 
> Could you tell us more about this plate ?
> I see a black on yellow registration but no more.
> How are letters and numerals ?
> Right hand drive ?


----------



## C2C

Here is a zoomed up picture. If anyone is good with Photoshop Lightroom, maybe they could enhance the quality for you. But from what I could tell, it was right hand drive, it was not a European plate (was not able to recognize the text, but it was not any European language), and the couple inside looked Arabic,middle eastern. I don't know if that's enough info, but thanks for trying.


----------



## Nordic20T

^^
It seems to be a remake of an old British plate, like this one (found on olavplates.com):


----------



## Fane40

^^
Maybe it's the same car !
Very good find !
About what I know in plates, the only black on yellow plate in arabic characters comes from governmental vehicles in Sudan.
So, impossible for our car here.
And with western numerals, from Oman.
But nothing for this case.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Yeah, I think it is the same car, certainly looks British anyway.


----------



## C2C

The license plate on the car I saw was the same as the picture from olav's plates, so I think they are the same car as well. Thanks so much guys for your help, I couldn't have figured out this plate without you. And what impresses me more is that I'm not the first to have photographed it. Very cool plate :applause:


----------



## hegoak64

fane40 is right in all points, and for this plate I said German Military !


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Mexican plate from the state of Coahuila (For taxis)*



Juancho Guzman said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*State of Quintana Roo, Mexico:*



Juancho Guzman said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Special disability plate of Nuevo Leon, Mexico:*



Juancho Guzman said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo

*State of Oaxaca, Mexico:*



Juancho Guzman said:


>


----------



## Penn's Woods

NordikNerd said:


> The owner of the car thinks that slavic people in America is a plauge.


Well, speaking as one of them.... 



NordikNerd said:


> Actually the american car registration authority DMV does not allow personalized licenseplates with obscene language doesnt matter if it's in russian or any other language, so the "HAXYEBO" plate would be banned if they knew what it means.


Car registration happens at the state level. There isn't a single DMV.


----------



## Wickie

xrtn2 said:


> New brazilian plate icard::cripes:


 Another country With the ugly FE-font hno: 

What was wrong With the old font?


----------



## Wickie

Fane40 said:


> fane40 is right in all points, and for this plate I said German Military !


kay:
Very good.
But it seems there is a letter in the midle of the registration (A) and after checking on the europlate website, a german military plate only have six numerals after the letter Y.
New coding ?[/QUOTE]

That's right. German military plate have max. six numbers after the letter "Y". There is although a hyphen between the letter and the numbers and the german flag an the left side! The old german "DIN" font is used.


----------



## Quilmeño89

Wickie said:


> Another country With the ugly FE-font hno:
> 
> What was wrong With the old font?


Two options were analyzed. Mandatory and FE.
Mandatory (used in the UK and Brazil) has a very simple design and is easy to fake (which happens in Brazil). The FE-Schrift is specially designed to prevent modification of the letters, which have special characteristics that distinguish them clearly from each other.
That's why they chose the German font.

And it's not a single country, but five: Argentina, Brazil, Paraguay, Uruguay and Venezuela. All of them will adopt this new design.


----------



## Guajiro1

That's right, it will be the new MERCOSUR license plate.


----------



## KiwiGuy

Seems to be a new trend for countries south of the equator:










These plates have been around since March 2006.


----------



## NordikNerd

*Norway*








*Finland, Euroband licenseplate*








*Finland, Standard licenseplate*








*Vehicle from Tychy southern Poland*









*French licenseplate, photo taken in Norrköping, Sweden all other photos from Linköping.*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*State of Durango, Mexico*


Placa de Durango by So Cal Metro, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

^^Personally I think that the North American license plates are very artistic, but the purpose of a licenseplate is to clearly display a vehicle registration number. To my opinion also including various symbols and paintings of mountains and dinosaurs is only obscuring the registration number.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Yeah, they've gotten a bit out of hand. My favorite North American plates are the ones that are simple but still distinctive. When Virginia was spelling out "Virginia" in capital-and-lower-case, I liked that font. An "artistic" design that doesn't impede legibility can be nice, though... One of my favorites of all time was the California "sunset" plates of the 80s. Currently, the Tennessee with that light-green-and-gray background isn't bad. I can't stand the "Beautiful Ohio" - it's just too much.

No need to go to European (and now Mercosur) levels of uniformity, though.

EDIT/PS: The "Ohio" on the Beautiful Ohio plate is so small you need to be on top of it to read it. They might as well have used a Euroband.


----------



## volodaaaa

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Yeah, they've gotten a bit out of hand. My favorite North American plates are the ones that are simple but still distinctive. When Virginia was spelling out "Virginia" in capital-and-lower-case, I liked that font. An "artistic" design that doesn't impede legibility can be nice, though... One of my favorites of all time was the California "sunset" plates of the 80s. Currently, the Tennessee with that light-green-and-gray background isn't bad. I can't stand the "Beautiful Ohio" - it's just too much.
> 
> No need to go to European (and now Mercosur) levels of uniformity, though.
> 
> EDIT/PS: The "Ohio" on the Beautiful Ohio plate is so small you need to be on top of it to read it. They might as well have used a Euroband.


Yeah, the uniformity went too far. I feel bad especially for some unique designs like Hungarian and Albanian ones. Bulgaria and Romania had nice plates too. At least, Britain Holds on. And I really like Ukrainian ones with that bi-colour.

Among US I like Colorado 1973 series most.


----------



## NordikNerd

So now it has happend again.:cripes: A guy shouting and yelling at me because I took a photo of his car. :nono: 

He ran after me and confronted me but I answered very calmly that I didnt take a photo :angel: but actually I did. :baeh3:

So a warning to all you avid licenseplate spotters and rare car photographers out there: Be cautious because some people dont like what you do !


----------



## eucitizen

volodaaaa said:


> Yeah, the uniformity went too far. I feel bad especially for some unique designs like Hungarian and Albanian ones. Bulgaria and Romania had nice plates too. At least, Britain Holds on. And I really like Ukrainian ones with that bi-colour.
> 
> Among US I like Colorado 1973 series most.


I dont want to disappoint you, but Ukraine is going to change the plate :

http://www.autoconsulting.com.ua/article.php?sid=31722

Another euroband lover


----------



## volodaaaa

^^ A dislike button should be adopted.


----------



## Pell0

I have never seen an American car in Europe until today:


online photo sharing


----------



## Corvinus

Pell0 said:


> I have never seen an American car in Europe until today:


There are a number of US-reg vehicles running around in Europe, but as far as I observed, their distribution across different countries is quite uneven. In Central / Eastern Europe, the Balkans or Switzerland, chances are you will spot one soon. There were also a lot of US plate submissions for Italy in the (removed) "strangest license plates" thread. Also, the Champs-Elysées in Paris, or Monaco are good spotting points (for all kinds of exotic plates).

In Germany, on the other side, I haven't seen a single US regular plate, just those of the military. Also in Austria, it was a single one spotted up to now.

Most frequently, I saw plates from New York, Florida and California. Little surprising given the location (former 2) and population of these states. 
Arizona is a nice rare find though :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

^^ :cheers:


----------



## Penn's Woods

volodaaaa said:


> Bra.... nice...


See, this is what Spinoza was talking about....


----------



## volodaaaa

I know... hence I put it...


----------



## Spazatao

C2C said:


> I saw the second car in Paris. More specifically, it was parked in a small road near the Invalides. This was August 8th. I remember the date because the plate was so out of the ordinary. The car was also very dirty, but I do not recall what it was. This is probably not a scandal-worthy post, as someone mentioned above, but it was very cool to see this plate in Paris. :cheers:


Well, this is an official state government's license plate! This would be a rare site even within its original state, Bahia (outside its capital, at least). I wonder what this car was doing there... 

Certainly the brazilian embassy has vehicles that could be used on diplomatic missions. Only scenario in which it would make a little more sense is if the vehicle in question armored .

Brazilian armor companies are among the best in the world, and if the prosecutor was involved in some high profile investigation (i.e. tax evasion, corruption), then that could've been it.

Otherwise, he was just wasting our tax money enjoying a fine wine and good cheese !


----------



## eucitizen

Are also other Mercosur countries going to make such plates? For now we have info only from Brasil.


----------



## queclasetipo123

^^Venezuela will also have that kind of plates.


----------



## mkt

Not the best pics, but Dominican Republic in Puerto Rico.


----------



## ExoticPlateSpotter

Have you ever seen Asian-plated cars somewhere in Europe or the Middle East?


----------



## ExoticPlateSpotter

After 2 years, there are still plenty of unknown plate formats never seen in Europe before, but does anybody know which countries has following formats?

51-ABT-726

CRZ 50 YV

EPU 458 EC - Maybe South Africa?

L2B-156

AR F4-150 

15 BVA 3423

PBX 2560

14 TMB 15

I538YP67

BW 560 N

OK7182

M-4500-R5


----------



## I(L)WTC

eucitizen said:


> Are also other Mercosur countries going to make such plates? For now we have info only from Brasil.


Argentina








http://www.cosasdeautos.com.ar/2014...ia-en-2016-pero-en-argentina-arranca-en-2015/


----------



## Corvinus

xrtn2 said:


> Brazil - OFFICIAL NEW PLATE
> 
> Flags= Mercosul, National, state and municipal


At least it's indeed Mercosu*l* for Brazil 

I'm not a fan of _Continental Europe's uniformity fetishists_, but these plates look good.
What about cross-border traffic fine enforcement within Mercosur? 

E.g. a parking fine issued in Brazil for an Argentinian-reg. vehicle - 
- can its payment be enforced in Argentina (through legal co-operation of ARG - BRA authorities),
- can it be enforced when the vehicle enters Brazil for the next time, or
- is it a mere souvenir?


----------



## Nikkodemo

*EL SALVADOR*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*COSTA RICA*


P4095549 by braysanger, on Flickr


----------



## xzmattzx

I saw this plate in Philadelphia earlier today. This is very unique. Is it even real?


----------



## Penn's Woods

Moorish American National? Can't imagine what that even means, and never seen anything like it.
And it doesn't look like normal U.S. diplomatic plates.

Where did you see it, if you don't mind saying? (Just asking because if it was parked near a consulate or something...we do have a handful.)


----------



## xzmattzx

I saw it in Germantown, parked in front of some rowhouses.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^
You hit the jackpot!

http://www.splcenter.org/get-inform...wse-all-issues/2011/fall/-sovereigns-in-black


----------



## xrtn2

*New brazilian plate*


----------



## xzmattzx

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^
> You hit the jackpot!
> 
> http://www.splcenter.org/get-inform...wse-all-issues/2011/fall/-sovereigns-in-black


Haha. I figured it was fake, but they sure went through a lot of trouble to put a lot of legalese on the plate and confuse authorities.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I doubt the authorities are that confused. Heck, as a Philadelphian I *hope* our police and the like aren't that confused....


----------



## volodaaaa

037 said:


> News in the neighborhood: three award-winning solutions from open contest for design-idea of new Croatian number plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see other proposals here:
> 
> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/...ajte-ostale/805617.aspx#lightbox[galerija]/3/
> 
> New: it was announced that for an extra charge will be possible to choose any free combination of first two letters instead of two-letter mark of registration zone. Reasons for that are not officially declared yet, but it's commented that main one is hooliganism (in sport, local chauvinism) which is already recognized as noticeable problem in Croatia - at least judging by the statements of public opinion, so take this information with reserve. Old plates will be valid until they reach some condition for replacement by old law (7 years lifetime, damage...) and new are expected in July 2015 for newly registered.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYJ8t8e92pM
> 
> My opinion: winning designs keep some spirit of Croatian post-1992 system and tradition, but design of one picture is not same as design of whole system. Obviously alphanumerals are way too small - on 3rd awarded solution only 6cm in height. I hope that these works will be starting point for further development and not simply the ultimate solution.


I like the last one  Good work.


----------



## 037

Very interesting site about Czech number plates - period of Austria-Hungary, Czechoslovakia and Czech Republic.

http://www.feudal.cz/spz/html/uvodni_strana.htm

If you don't understand Czech or other Slavic languages try it via GT:

https://translate.google.com/transl...udal.cz/spz/html/uvodni_strana.htm&edit-text=

Some more links - not just CZ plates:

http://www.3260.cz/uzitecne_odkazy.htm


----------



## queclasetipo123

*New vehicle plates to the member countries of Mercosur*










*Uruguay first country of Mercosur in use the new vehicle license plate*


----------



## eucitizen

what about Bolivia? Bolivia should be soon a full member of Mercosur.


----------



## 037

queclasetipo123 said:


> *New vehicle plates to the member countries of Mercosur*


Will the combination be unique for all territory of Mercosur? For example - is there possible to see *AB123VG* as Brazilian and also Argentinian plate?


----------



## queclasetipo123

eucitizen said:


> what about Bolivia? Bolivia should be soon a full member of Mercosur.


Bolivia is currently an associate Mercosur country not a full member. In future it will be a full member.

Currently Venezuela, Paraguay, Uruguay, Brazil and Argentina are the only full members of Mercosur.



037 said:


> Will the combination be unique for all territory of Mercosur? For example - is there possible to see *AB123VG* as Brazilian and also Argentinian plate?


No, each combination of plates is unique for each member country of Mercosur.


----------



## Uppsala

I heard they have new plates now in Ukraine. The new ones have Euroband. Is that correct?


----------



## 037

Uppsala said:


> I heard they have new plates now in Ukraine. The new ones have Euroband. Is that correct?


Still waiting to see real plate but I saw that info. Looks like everything is possible there - even this:










*11 ПОЯRКОВ*

Real mess... To explain: 

*11 ПОЯRКОВ*

*red* - only Cyrillic
*black* - only Latin
*blue* - both Cyrillic and Latin, same meaning
*green* - both Cyrillic and Latin, but different meaning

Reader must know both UA Cyrillic and Latin alphabet, however, he can't be sure about last one - is it Б/B or В/V - so plate _11 ПОЯRКОВ_ could be written as _11 ПОЯРКОВ_ (11 POYARKOV) or _11 ПОЯРКОБ_ (11 POYARKOB). Far from practical.


----------



## golosa

037 said:


> Still waiting to see real plate but I saw that info. Looks like everything is possible there - even this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *11 ПОЯRКОВ*
> 
> Real mess... To explain:
> 
> *11 ПОЯRКОВ*
> 
> *red* - only Cyrillic
> *black* - only Latin
> *blue* - both Cyrillic and Latin, same meaning
> *green* - both Cyrillic and Latin, but different meaning
> 
> Reader must know both UA Cyrillic and Latin alphabet, however, he can't be sure about last one - is it Б/B or В/V - so plate _11 ПОЯRКОВ_ could be written as _11 ПОЯРКОВ_ (11 POYARKOV) or _11 ПОЯРКОБ_ (11 POYARKOB). Far from practical.


This individualizes plates are used only in Ukraine, you need to change it to travel abroad. And this plate is obviously Poyarkov because this is a surname.

As for the new plates:


----------



## AlexisMD

License plate are now EU format in Moldova (due to signing association agreement )
Implemented with FE-Schrift


----------



## Corvinus

^^ Is MD going to abandon area-coded plate numbers?


----------



## Maks33

Corvinus said:


> ^^ Is MD going to abandon area-coded plate numbers?


I think yes. Photo of a new Moldovan plate can be found here:
http://avto-nomer.ru/newforum/index.php/topic/3952/page__st__40 (message #76)


----------



## AlexisMD

Corvinus said:


> ^^ Is MD going to abandon area-coded plate numbers?


yes (old numbers will still be valid)


----------



## 037

About new MD number plates (Romanian/Moldavian):

http://particip.gov.md/public/documente/141/ro_1708_SM-122rom2014-06-27.pdf

Drawings - page 23 and on.

I believe same as here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120124026&postcount=3468




golosa said:


> This individualizes plates are used only in Ukraine, you need to change it to travel abroad. And this plate is obviously Poyarkov because this is a surname.


Obviously is, but only possible - not, as I see that. But OK, that's just my opinion based on my previous knowledge. This is not so big issue because they are used only in Ukraine, as you wrote up, but it is unusual solution. I suppose there's probably some database which disallowed issuing plates with visually same grapheme combination and different way of reading (for example *CHP* as _СНР/SNR_ and _ЦНП/CNP_ in same time).


----------



## 037

*Possible turnover in decision about new Croatian number plates*: instead of relaxing of implementation of registration zones (it was announced that for an extra charge will be possible to choose any free combination of first two letters instead of two-letter mark of registration zone) Police suggest increase of number of registration zones from 34 (now) to 128, so every city (legal status) will have own 2-letter zone code:

1. BAKAR BA
2. BELI MANASTIR BM
3. BELIŠĆE BE
4. BENKOVAC BK
5. BIOGRAD NA MORU BI
6. BJELOVAR BJ
7. BUJE - BUIE BU
8. BUZET BZ
9. CRES CS
10. CRIKVENICA CR
11. ČABAR ČB
12. ČAKOVEC ČK
13. ČAZMA ČZ
14. DARUVAR DA
15. DELNICE DE
16. DONJA STUBICA DO
17. DONJI MIHOLJAC DM
18. DRNlŠ DN
19. DUBROVNIK DU
20. DUGA RESA DR
21. DUGO SELO DS
22. ĐAKOVO DJ
23. ĐURĐEVAC ĐU
24. GAREŠNICA GA
25. GLINA GL
26. GOSPIĆ GS
27. GRUBIŠNO POLJE GP
28. HRVATSKA KOSTAJNICA HK
29. HVAR HV
30. ILOK IL
31. IMOTSKI IM
32. IVANEC IV
33. IVANIĆ-GRAD IG
34. JASTREBARSKO JS
35. KARLOVAC KA
36. KASTAV KS
37. KAŠTELA KŠ
38. KLANJEC KL
39. KNIN KN
40. KOMIŽA KM
41. KOPRIVNICA KC
42. KORČULA KO
43. KRALJEVICA KV
44. KRAPINA KR
45. KRIŽEVCI KŽ
46. KRK KK
47. KUTINA KT
48. KUTJEVO KJ
49. LABIN LB
50. LEPOGLAVA LE
51. LIPIK LI
52. LUDBREG LU
53. MAKARSKA MA
54. MALI LOŠINJ ML
55. METKOVIĆ MT
56. MURSKO SREDIŠĆE MS
57. NAŠICE NA
58. NIN Nl
59. NOVA GRADIŠKA NG
60. NOVALJA NO
61. NOVI MAROF NM
62. NOVI VINODOLSKI NV
63. NOVIGRAD - CITTANOVA ND
64. NOVSKA NS
65. OBROVAC OB
66. OGULIN OG
67. OMIŠ OM
68. OPATIJA OP
69. OPUZEN ON
70. ORAHOVICA OH
71. OROSLAVJE OR
72. OSIJEK OS
73. OTOČAC OT
74. OTOK OK
75. OZALJ OZ
76. PAG PG
77. PAKRAC PA
78. PAZIN PZ
79. PETRINJA PE
80. PLETERNICA PT
81. PLOČE PL
82. POPOVAČA PV
83. POREC- PARENZO PO
84. POŽEGA PŽ
85. PREGRADA PD
86. PRELOG PR
87. PULA-POLA PU
88. RAB RB
89. RIJEKA Rl
90. ROVINJ - ROVIGNO RV
91. SAMOBOR SA
92. SENJ SE
93. SINJ SI
94. SISAK SK
95. SKRADIN SD
96. SLATINA SL
97. SLAVONSKI BROD SB
98. SLUNJ SU
99. SOLIN SO
100. SPLIT ST
101. STARI GRAD SG
102. SUPETAR SP
103. SVETA NEDELJA SN
104. SVETI IVAN ZELINA SZ
105. ŠIBENIK ŠI
106. TRILJ TR
107. TROGIR TG
108. UMAG-UMAGO UM
109. VALPOVO VP
110. VARAŽDIN VŽ
111. VARAŽDINSKE TOPLICE VA
112. VELIKA GORICA VG
113. VINKOVCI VK
114. VIROVITICA VT
115. VIS VS
116. VODICE VD
117. VODNJAN - DIGNANO VO
118. VRBOVEC VR
119. VRBOVSKO VB
120. VRGORAC VC
121. VRLIKA VL
122. VUKOVAR VU
123. ZABOK ZB
124. ZADAR ZD
125. ZAGREB ZG
126. ZAPREŠIĆ ZP
127. ZLATAR ZL
128. ŽUPANJA ŽU

Obviously this list needs some polishing, but looks pretty OK. City administrations received suggestions of codes for their zones and some time to declare their opinion.

City names with dash: right name is on minority language if there's difference in pronunciation.

Some info:

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/...znake-na-registarskim-tablicama---378660.html
http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/nove-r...-gradova-evo-sto-mup-predlaze-ima-jos-novosti


----------



## 037

Once more:

https://twitter.com/VladaRH/status/586087065013657600



> *Vlada R. HrvatskeVerified account * ‏@*VladaRH*  Ostojić: Na nove registarske tablice stavit ćemo hrvatski grb na mjesto gdje su trebale biti kockice, a s lijeve strane će biti oznaka EU





> *Government of R. of CroatiaVerified account * ‏@*VladaRH* Ostojić: On new plates we will place Croatioan coat of arms on field where "cubes" should be, and on left side will be EU mark


Final decision by Croatian government (again) : - coat of arms instead (or, judging by pictures - together with) squares will be on new HR plates.

http://vijesti.hrt.hr/279598/ostojic-umjesto-kockica-bit-ce-grb

Official:



















In accordance with the decision, but not official:










I would say that author of font is Ljubičić (also author of 3rd awarded suggestion for new plates). Note that on official presentation we see scheme with 3 letters on the end.


----------



## NordikNerd

*GKW=Kwidzyn Polish licenseplate *








*GMB=Malbork*








*GSL=Słupsk. *This licenseplate doesnt follow the combination 3 letters-1letter-3digits. 
XXX X000 or 3letters 1digit-1letter-2digits- XXX 0X00


----------



## TranslatorPS

#311

^^ 
XXX NNNNN is the seventh combination that can be issued in a _powiat ziemski_. The combinations are as follows, in their order of issuing:
XXX XNNN
XXX NNXX
XXX NXNN
XXX NNXN
XXX NXXN
XXX XXNN
XXX NNNNN
XXX NNNNX
XXX NNNXX
all nine of which give a maximum of 866 799 licence plates issuable in a single powiat.

For clarity's sake, this is the combination order for cities, or a _powiat grodzki_:
XX NNNNN
XX NNNNX
XX NNNXX
XX NXNNN
XX NXXNN
and these five combinations give a maximum of 1 235 799 combinations.

Letters B, D, I, O and Z are all forbidden from the identificative section, ie. the four-five characters after the space.


----------



## Quilmeño89

Chilean license plate in Buenos Aires, Argentina (2013):


----------



## mkt

Dominican Republic in Puerto Rico


----------



## volodaaaa

Alex_ZR said:


> Romania and Bulgaria also introduced such bands in early 1990s, years before EU membership...


Bands are ok (although very unoriginal), stars not,


----------



## aubergine72

Alex_ZR said:


> Romania and Bulgaria also introduced such bands in early 1990s, years before EU membership...


In Bulgaria the band with the flag was introduced in 2000. In early 90s the format was changed and only letters common to both Cyrillic and Latin began to be used. The EU stars were introduced only after EU accession.

For Romania I think the timeline is the same.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Romania introduced blue band in 1992 when they replaced old ones from communist times.


----------



## Uppsala

Norway using blue band with flag. I thought Ukraine were using the same now?


----------



## 037

In short: blue stripe (EU or wanna-be) left lot of space non-used, with neccessairy too small letters to recognize. Beside that it doesn't replace oval in every case (specially when we talk about non-EU countries). 

I am for some agreement between states (worlwide if possible) but with some graphic adjustments like this - with better use of band space and different colors to improve visibility and help recognizability:







^ Off course -* just sketch, not real plates*. Sorry about this, it's only example.


----------



## Hamster333

Which city in Latvia is the vehicle license plate: JE 65** ? Jelgava?


----------



## volodaaaa

Why did Slovenia change the typeface of LP?


----------



## Alex_ZR

volodaaaa said:


> Why did Slovenia change the typeface of LP?


I don't know why, but they returned to old one in 2008.


----------



## pai nosso

*Morroco*

Morroco license plate in Portugal (at Peniche)


Source: pai nosso


----------



## volodaaaa

Recent trend in Czech republic and Slovakia due to immigrant quotas. Unfortunately, It is spreading quite fast. 
Situation is getting harsh. Hope everyone will calm down in future.


----------



## prisma

^^ Τhis should make the plate illegal and the owner get a penalty...


----------



## volodaaaa

prisma said:


> ^^ Τhis should make the plate illegal and the owner get a penalty...


Yes, it has been discussed before. But according to the law, the plate is fully legible. However, hope this trend will cease.


----------



## dubart

We're not allowed to stick anything on a license plate here...


----------



## SturmBeobachter

volodaaaa said:


> Recent trend in Czech republic and Slovakia due to immigrant quotas. Unfortunately, It is spreading quite fast.
> Situation is getting harsh. Hope everyone will calm down in future.


Then please, if you do not like it in the EU, and if you hate it because of a few hundred immigrants bound to settle in some abandoned Russian commie blocks in your countries. Urge immediately all those hundreds of thousands Slovaks and Czech people currently living in UK, Germany, Austria, Netherlands, Belgium, France.... to go back to their native countries. :cheers:


----------



## Hamster333

Which city in Finland is the vehicle license plate: LMC 3** ?


----------



## volodaaaa

SturmBeobachter said:


> Then please, if you do not like it in the EU, and if you hate it because of a few hundred immigrants bound to settle in some abandoned Russian commie blocks in your countries. Urge immediately all those hundreds of thousands Slovaks and Czech people currently living in UK, Germany, Austria, Netherlands, Belgium, France.... to go back to their native countries. :cheers:


I feel really sorry for you. You must be very frustrated. Perhaps more than morons who attach that red cross on their cars. So let me sum it up for you:

ad 1. who do you think you are talking to. Do I see responsible for all the people in my country?

ad 2. abandoned Russian commie blocks? Have you ever left your yard? I doubt. We do have block of flats, but their are far from being abandoned, not even neglected. I, personally, live in small-town-style apartment house with 6 flats that is made of bricks built in '60s.

ad 3. I always wonder about some of you - western Europeans - about your fear of us - Eastern ones. The most amusing fact is that we have 90 % of values and culture in common. Instead you let in some crazy Muslims that create ghettos with streetgangs where your domestic police doesn't have basic authority.

ad 4. Yes, I blame EU and yes I hate EU politicians. The current ones in particular. My country did severe reforms to get in as it seemed to be an elite club. We renounce many things to fulfil difficult criteria. But I don't support radicals wanting to take it apart from inside. I support politicians who try to reform it. Because due to current crew, the EU is impotent. Crimea, Brexit, Grexit and immigrants and the disability to propose a serious solution is a great evidence.

So I don't know why should my "nation-mates" quit their jobs and go home. They learn languages, are qualified and completely adapt (sure, it was not difficult) your culture. I have not heard about Slovak gunmen in Western Europe, I have not heard about Slovak terrorist there, not even about some scammers. 

If you said something like you did, you are at the same mental level than people who protest about immigrants.

P.S. I did not cross the EU flag on my car.


----------



## harryclinton

Liechtenstein are one of the best so there is no question.


----------



## Tlse

Hamster333 said:


> Which city in Finland is the vehicle license plate: LMC 3** ?


There is unfortunately no location code on Finnish plate since 1972.


----------



## golosa

Abkhazian plate


----------



## Uppsala

golosa said:


> Abkhazian plate



Very Russian style!


----------



## Hamster333

Which city in Sweden is the vehicle license plate: NKH 4** ?


----------



## NordikNerd

Hamster333 said:


> Which city in Sweden is the vehicle license plate: NKH 4** ?


The only thing you can tell with the first lettter "N" is that the vehicle was registered in 1988 or after that.










Norwegian licenseplate without the flag.









Finnish euroband licenseplate









German Licenseplate-Usually the bigger the city the less are the first letters in the area code.
One exception is the Code for Hannover that is *H* although Hamburg is a bigger city. 









*B for Berlin.*









Few standard licenseplates are yellow like in NL. I think the only other country using yellow plates in Europe is the UK.









Licenseplate from Martin district, south central Slovakia.


----------



## volodaaaa

Is there any rational reason why numbers on greek licence plates runs in interval 1000-9999 lefting out combination starting with 0xxx. Is not it wasting of numbers?


----------



## licenseplateman

Spotted these in Värnamo, Sweden in June.

Iranian trucks

Iran by gustavmartinsson, on Flickr
Iran by gustavmartinsson, on Flickr
Iran by gustavmartinsson, on Flickr


----------



## 037

volodaaaa said:


> Is there any rational reason why numbers on greek licence plates runs in interval 1000-9999 lefting out combination starting with 0xxx. Is not it wasting of numbers?


In some easteuropean counties retained the habit to start number combinations with 1 like in Croatia ZG#100-A and sometines it's due to avoid confusion like in ex Yugoslavia BG*10-00; BG*100-00; BG*100-000 but not, for example, BG*010-00. I do not see other reason but that habit for Greece because their system is pretty clear (can't be any confusion like in old Belgian 000-III and OOO-111); also can't see the reason for avoiding something like EEA-0000, specially because in some zones plates were exhausted so they issued neighboring-zone plates until obtaining new labels for zone (in Greece one zone can get several letter-codes).

Interesting - if we going to logic city-number (like in Switzerland) with 1 on start than first issues should be something ZG#101-A or BG*10-01 (like in Romania 1966-1992, I think). However, in Yugoslavia (YU - SFRY and later FRY, SCG and finally SRB) four-digit plates could start with zero, but only for government vehicles (BG=01-15), so we have full million combinations per zone* (plus million for trailers, and 100'000 for motorbikes). In Croatia is allowed to get vanity plate with zero (ZG#007-JB).

* Usually - depends of municipality government another 100'000 for agricultural vehicles, 100'000 for agricultural non-powered machines, and 100'000 for mopeds.

But this is already too far from your question...


----------



## 037

What is going on in Switzerland? I read that their biggest zone is about to reach one million of issued combinations. Will they introduce 2 letter with 7 digits? 

I know that they have option of reusing of old combinations like in Swedish system, for example, but I think that this practice in CH is optional/vanity, not mandatory.


----------



## Maks33

037 said:


> I know that they have option of reusing of old combinations like in Swedish system, for example, but I think that this practice in CH is optional/vanity, not mandatory.


Old plates were also reused in the Moscow City and Moscow Oblast (in codes 77 and 50 respectively). But it was a difficult procedure both for road police inspectors who wiewed vehicle registration databases containing many errors, and for manufacturer of LPs, who issued plates selectively (not by 999 pairs in selected literal combinations).
Finally, our current registration system was modified just a little: leading digit 7 was added to regional codes to issue 777th plates as prestigious in the Moscow City.


----------



## volodaaaa

037 said:


> In some easteuropean counties retained the habit to start number combinations with 1 like in Croatia ZG#100-A and sometines it's due to avoid confusion like in ex Yugoslavia BG*10-00; BG*100-00; BG*100-000 but not, for example, BG*010-00. I do not see other reason but that habit for Greece because their system is pretty clear (can't be any confusion like in old Belgian 000-III and OOO-111); also can't see the reason for avoiding something like EEA-0000, specially because in some zones plates were exhausted so they issued neighboring-zone plates until obtaining new labels for zone (in Greece one zone can get several letter-codes).
> 
> Interesting - if we going to logic city-number (like in Switzerland) with 1 on start than first issues should be something ZG#101-A or BG*10-01 (like in Romania 1966-1992, I think). However, in Yugoslavia (YU - SFRY and later FRY, SCG and finally SRB) four-digit plates could start with zero, but only for government vehicles (BG=01-15), so we have full million combinations per zone* (plus million for trailers, and 100'000 for motorbikes). In Croatia is allowed to get vanity plate with zero (ZG#007-JB).
> 
> * Usually - depends of municipality government another 100'000 for agricultural vehicles, 100'000 for agricultural non-powered machines, and 100'000 for mopeds.
> 
> But this is already too far from your question...


Omitting the 0000 - 0999 serie would have sense if there was three digit system earlier. Lets say, there was a car with licence plate NEX-175.
In case, the system had been suplemented by fourth digit, omission of first thousand would have been reasonable. Otherwise, the licence plates NEX-175 and NEX-0175 would have been very similar.

Afaik, Greece had system of two letters and four digits replaced in 80s with system of three letters and four digits.


----------



## mappero

Spotted in Belgium 










And this one in UK:


----------



## PlatesMontenegro

Could someone help in identifying what are these plates and where are they from? Thanks 


upload image online free


upload photo


----------



## NordikNerd

PlatesMontenegro said:


> Could someone help in identifying what are these plates and where are they from? Thanks


The only licenseplates that have 3 letters followed by 3 digits are from either Sweden, Hungary, Lithuania or Finland. The ones above look somewhat similar to the latest swedish license plates, but without the dot and there is too much space on the sides. My guess is that they are personal license plates or fake.


----------



## SRC_100

I think there are not swedish license plates font nor finish nor hungarian or lithuanian. For sure they look strange...


----------



## volodaaaa

Just for fun I've made how would have licence plates of former countries looked like in current fashion. For now The Cold war era.

Czechoslovakia









East Germany









Soviet Union









Yugoslavia









Trieste


----------



## 037

^
Nice _what-if_. 

This reminds me again... I still believe that we in Serbia should keep YU design and system - adjusted, of course. That one was with much better readability (see shape and size of fonts), without silly duplication (in new several plates could have, at first glance, same combination due to O/0, D/Đ... or, machine-reading AC001BG is legal plate for Belgrade trailer or Aleksinac car... not to mention mess with agricultural and vanity plates) and with less possibility to fake (see geometry of both). 

Discreet, neater design of them, which fits everywhere, is another plus, next to the concentration on the essential purpose. Also best looking plates, together with Swiss and maybe old Polish.

------ ------



PlatesMontenegro said:


> Could someone help in identifying what are these plates and where are they from? Thanks


Probably Croatian font (easy to see from shape of pretty unique grapheme 1). I can't see - are letters in red? Maybe attempt to made fake old Belgian plate or new vanity (also fake).

------ ------



volodaaaa said:


> Omitting the 0000 - 0999 serie would have sense if there was three digit system earlier. Lets say, there was a car with licence plate NEX-175.
> In case, the system had been suplemented by fourth digit, omission of first thousand would have been reasonable. Otherwise, the licence plates NEX-175 and NEX-0175 would have been very similar.
> 
> Afaik, Greece had system of two letters and four digits replaced in 80s with system of three letters and four digits.


Greeks use three letters and three numerals for motorbikes. However, they usually use different area codes for it, and there's no dash, so your question is still open...

------ ------



037 said:


> Today I saw 2011-on system Serbian taxi plate from Belgrade (I'll randomize last 2 digits) *BG+9214-TX*. After just few years...
> 
> Does anybody have idea how it will be after expend of all combinations available? TX plates for taxi were optional at the beginnings of the application of the law, but they have become mandatory very soon in almost every city. Once again back on the old application of new system or again introduction of even newer one? Or maybe reusing/recirculation of combinations...
> 
> Just T instead TX would ensure 109998 instead 10998 combinations... and cleaner system. But now is too late for that.


And there's my answer. If we after all wanted letters on numeric side of plate we could use just T for taxis - but no, let's put one more letter which is not in our alphabet and which at least 50% of population can't read or read it on Cyrillic. Good job!


----------



## volodaaaa

Serbian plates are just wasted opportunity to improve some things. I am really disappointed. The government forced owners to do a quick changeover (within one year) and it seems the system is not sustainable. 
I also don't like the font. It is much better than FE-Schrift, but the glyphs are ridiculously narrow and therefore not properly legible. I mean, I can recognize the Serbian plates from far distance, but it is hard to read them. Without mention they used the glyphs with accents. I also don't like the "SRB" abbreviation. Why someone chooses the three-letter abbreviation if there is enough two-letter abbreviations? RS is not used by any country.

If it is true that you can have the same plate on trailer and on the car, the system is *fail.*. 

The regions should be equitable in terms of number of cars. I know it is hard to do in case of huge cities (eg Beograd) but if the city is much different from other areas, the system should have been different (e.g. B instead of BG with one more letter at the end).

Macedonia is another fail. Despite the ugliness of the font and whole design, they chose the system that will not be exhausted in next four centuries. The previous one was better one. If they wanted to keep the system they should have created more areas.


----------



## 037

This can't be short, sorry.  Some facts and little of my opinion.



volodaaaa said:


> I also don't like the font. It is much better than FE-Schrift, but the glyphs are ridiculously narrow and therefore not properly legible.


Except zero - that we now use is variation of Prussian semiofficial font from 1830s (I can't find name now, as I remember there's something with R) which was base for Railroad font from 1905/1906 and later family of DIN 1451 (1930s-on). Almost same font is in use in Croatia for "Proba" plates (temp.). 

One of main trouble with this font is that we use it forced as monospace - which that font isn't. Normally we should pick real monospace, we even develop at least one new (next to 1961 YU) for plates in early 1990s (if someone remember variations of project "dark blue on light blue plates"). 

Second - graphemes are way too small, height is only 7,4cm (width varies - not monospace - but it's way too unequal and, in general, small). There's no official international request for plate-fonts, but is taken as recommended standard for ovals from 1968 Vienna Convention: Indianarabic numerals, Latin letters, 4/8cm (except for 1 and I) and 1cm thickness of lines in graphemes.

I must point out that our 1961-2010 font meets all this requests/recommendations.



volodaaaa said:


> Without mention they used the glyphs with accents.


That's letters, but I understand that, from English alphabet point of view, they are accents. That is against 1949 Geneva Convention on Road Traffic, but it is tolerated for registration zones if can't cause confusion - like in Germany: for example if there's ČA, ĐA and KŠ, there must not be CA, DA and KS. Using that in numeral part of combination is, at least, strange. 

Result: for example, we have legal combination which is internationally BC001CC, but could be any of these 18: BČ001CC, BČ001CČ, BČ001CĆ, BČ001ČC, BČ001ČČ, BČ001ČĆ, BČ001ĆC, BČ001ĆČ, BČ001ĆĆ, BĆ001CC, BĆ001CČ, BĆ001CĆ, BĆ001ČC, BĆ001ČČ, BĆ001ČĆ, BĆ001ĆC, BĆ001ĆČ and BĆ001ĆĆ. All this are already issued. Not to mention possible mess if we get new BC zone - not 18 but 27 duplicates. Again - not to mention trailers...

Reason for using this (and equally unjustified W, X, and Y) is in idea for application of Cyrillic script in 2007 (in start of development of 2010 system). When authors realized that Cyrillic is against international agreements they quickly changed to Latin, but there's a catch: Serbian Cyrillic have 30 graphemes as SRB Latin, but Latin have digraphs (Lj, Nj, Dž). So, due to lack of combination, next to Č, Ć, Š, Đ, and Ž they introduced X, Y and W (not in Serbian Latin; in Serbian Cyrillic X is H, Y is similar to U and there's no official way to read W [_"duplo v", "duplo ve", "dablju", "dabl ve", "ve_"... but V is _"ve"_ also]). Small Cyrillic letters are used to repeat just registration zone code, reduced to decoration (NIНИ044YĆ).

When public pointed out on problem to authorities, official representative answered that symbols are not things for regualr citizens and they can use "triangles and arrows" [sic] if they decide so.

I'll again point out that our 1961-2010 system does not have this problems. 



volodaaaa said:


> I also don't like the "SRB" abbreviation. Why someone chooses the three-letter abbreviation if there is enough two-letter abbreviations? RS is not used by any country.


Every country have two-letter and three-letter abbreviation, some could have one-letter, also. From those one is selected for oval - international mark in traffic. We choose SRB because it is linked with our first one - SB - and SRB more direct associate to Serbia than RS. 

Main marks that were in circulation during choosing were SRB and SPB for three-letter, and SS, SX, CP, RS and KS for two-letter; additional request were that they must be related. Now is easy to see why we select SRB, and only related two-letter mark is RS. Public did not wanted SX, SS is recognized as good but corrupted, CP was only Cyrillic related (Cyr. SR), KS was there only because of Kosovo and Metohija... so - RS.

Regarding this, it's still not clear why we change Y to YU in 1951 (*SB* -> *SHS* -> *Y* -> *YU*/JUG -> CS(never used)/*SCG* -> RS/*SRB* - ovals bolded).



volodaaaa said:


> If it is true that you can have the same plate on trailer and on the car, the system is *fail.*.


Not same plate but same reg. combination on the plate. This is problem in machine reading, because our does not support dashes, shields and colors (often nor even diff. between Č and C), so several plates are read as one. Again: *you have to record combination, color of plate, color of font, and position of shield and dash*; just one of these (combination) is not enough.

Some examples:

BG101BG is normal and trailer; normal is BG+101-BG and trailer is BG-101+BG (here I put "+" for shield). In theory it can be third and fourth one: white on red BG+101-BG and BG-101+BG for abnormal measures vehicles (in practice they quickly switch to OO mark, but again OO is reserved for Asylum seekers so we have new doubling). See art. 46 of regulation. Parallel use of all four/six is legal; parallel use of first two is practiced.

KG70070 is motorcycle and moped; KG+70-070 is motorcycle and black-on-yellow KG+700-70 is moped. Parallel use of both is legal and practiced.

VAĐX001, KVOOO01, AC11AAA and similar could be light-agricultural, agricultural/working machine, agricultural trailer or vanity because by art. 28 of regulation only TX, RP and RPE is banned in vanity plates combination. Parallel use of all together is legal and practiced.

...

Regulation about registration of motor vehicles and trailers (Serbian):

http://www.paragraf.rs/propisi/pravilnik_o_registraciji_motornih_i_prikljucnih_vozila.html

Once more I will point out that our 1961-2010 does not have this problems.



volodaaaa said:


> The regions should be equitable in terms of number of cars. I know it is hard to do in case of huge cities (eg Beograd) but if the city is much different from other areas, the system should have been different (e.g. B instead of BG with one more letter at the end).


Main trouble with BG zone is that, in addition to fact that covers our biggest city, also covers three other sub-cities (Lazarevac, Obrenovac and Mladenovac) which are only administrative connected to Belgrade. I do not see reason why they can't get own zone, maybe together with some other municipalities which declared same wish. BG area is simply so big that its size corrupt idea of registration zones.

Other problem with system is lack of reusing of combinations. Biggest zone (BG) does not have more than 400'000 active combinations, but since using of plates is limited to 7 years it will be exhausted, no matter what.

Around 1992 we start to search for solution of problem of exhaustion of 1961 system, with three main ideas: new system, reusing of combination, and adding letters (like in old Italian). Reusing of combinations were practiced in 1961 system, but, de facto, just for vanity plates (usually 4 number ones: KŠ*12-10). Law from 1982 leaves open the possibility for reusing of any combination after pause of 5 or 7 years between active use. Nothing has been done on this issue because there was enough combinations, and we 1998 switch from five-point star to tricolor (reusing from zero) so problem got even more distant.



volodaaaa said:


> Serbian plates are just wasted opportunity to improve some things. I am really disappointed.


+1

Actually, new system is so bad that it does not deserves longer comment than this. Introducing of 4th and now 5th numeral and letters in vanity plates gives him possibility to several times mark every car on Earth with BG plates, but it miss about everything else.

.


----------



## volodaaaa

Nice analysis. I just wanted to point out that system that come across unsustainable problems in three years since adoption is bad. 

Putting cyrilic is also not wise. Even Russia refuse it. But Serbia had still chance to go Greek/Bulgarian way (although you would lose some letters). I also noticed that some areas are too big while some too small. But this is problem in Slovakia too.

We also encounter lack of combinations in case of Bratislava, but more codes for regional seats have been introduced along with the new plates in 1997. Our system is very strict so I proposed to replace one number with letter. You'll increase the capacity by 3 times. But no. But we exhausted BA combination in 13 years and another 5 combinations are reserved so it is not that bad.


----------



## eucitizen

About the Slovak system, tt was better to go on with BA for Bratislava, maybe they could adopt the croatian system and put 4 numbers and one letter, or reverse with BA - AA 000. BL is still ok, but then? BD, BT?


----------



## volodaaaa

eucitizen said:


> About the Slovak system, tt was better to go on with BA for Bratislava, maybe they could adopt the croatian system and put 4 numbers and one letter, or reverse with BA - AA 000. BL is still ok, but then? BD, BT?


Nobody knows. Ministry of Interior is rather quiet on this topic. But it could be a reserve as personalised licence plates should contain at least three letters (so the system XX-YYnnn is still preserved). The Croatian system is inspiring but I doubt it could fit the plate. For what I know, the machine manufacturing the plates can do only following format:
GG (e) GGGGG
the only exception is the P letter at the starts for officials that spans two letters.

BL is okay, but it thanks to voice of the people. In the respective law, there were two codes for bigger cities in Slovakia first (BA, BL for Bratislava - it was kind of tradition as the same codes were used in the older system but in different [Greek] format). In 2009 MoI amended the law and one more code per populous city were added with an exception for Bratislava that was brought four more codes. The order of codes in law respects the alphabet so the codes for Bratislava are in order BA, BD, BE, BI, BL, BT. In turn of 2010 Bratislava reach the Zx series and MoI announced the next code will be BD. People got angry and literally (with medial support) forced Ministry to do a Survey. BL was the obvious winner (24 500 votes of 27 000). 
Ministry then explained, that law doesn't tells in which order should the alternative codes be used. BT is also traditional

Here are the codes from older system used from 1961 to 1997 in Slovakia and 2002 in Czech Republic. The older system was first in format XX-nn-nn. If the series was exhausted, another code was used. In 80's the system seemed to be unsustainable, so another letter was added. In Bratislava there were cars with BA, BL and BT. After BT, the system turned to BAA. I remember that our first car had licence plate BAC-69-29 (registered in 1982) and next BLI-48-28 (registered in 1995). The format was suspended at BLM series.


----------



## Huti




----------



## C2C

And where is this one from? The black Ferrari behind the first car. It looks European but the font looks different than what I'm used to.


----------



## Corvinus

037 said:


> Two questions about German plates:
> 1) Is there some change in system so this one is legal? Taken in Belgrade.


No, this one is not a valid German reg number. There are no valid German registrations containing letters only. Some countries like Sweden offer letter-only vanity plates, but not Germany.



037 said:


> 2) I saw *RO 98765* (I randomize digits) german plate, with full Euroband (D, circle of 12 stars), in FE-Schrift font, without test sticker and without registration seal (both plates). There's no any free space for anything right of last number (only 1-2 cm). Is it legal? Which type of plate is it?


Normally, plates bearing only numerals after the area code are those issued to a Federal state, e.g. for an institute of that state. The coat-of-arms sticker (on both plates) and the inspection sticker (rear plate only) must be present, however. If authorities invalidate the plate, these are scratched off.


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai.....Forever...*

http://cdn-wac.emirates247.com/polopoly_fs/1.573336.1418536144!/image/2224224314.jpg

















http://www.dubai-fotos.de/assets/images/197.jpg

https://askalfred.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/dubai_number_plate_1st.jpg









The Kings...
https://askalfred.files.wordpress.com/2013/08/dubai_number_plate.jpg









http://i.ytimg.com/vi/-qnNn0RSwgc/maxresdefault.jpg









http://static.autoexpress.co.uk/sit.../08//dxb_police_mhe_156_2_8.jpg?itok=fxhV7mWI


----------



## I(L)WTC

In this week the new mercosur-plate for Argentina was approved. It will be used from 1/1/2016 

Link in spanish: http://www.infobae.com/2015/09/17/1755971-la-nueva-patente-del-mercosur-ya-es-oficial-arranca-2016










Historical plates:










http://www.cosasdeautos.com.ar/2014...ia-en-2016-pero-en-argentina-arranca-en-2015/


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

Someone spotted this CLS in Mexicali some days ago (it's crossing to the USA at the moment the pic was taken). Are the license plates real?


----------



## keokiracer

Seems real to me. Dubai plate. Given the low number that license plate wasn't cheap either.


----------



## NordikNerd

Various eu-bands of license plates.









UK Licenseplate on a car parked at the railway station in Linköping.









PP=Razgrad Province NE Bulgaria. Remember that P means R in bulgarian.


----------



## Alex_ZR

Is this real French plate or some custom made replica?


----------



## NordikNerd

Beat up slovakian licenseplate from Košice in my neighbourhood. (possible gypsymobile)
I dont see why the zeros need to have "cuts" maybe because not to confuse them with the letter O.








*KE=Košice*


----------



## volodaaaa

^^exactly. Only plates issued upon 1/5/2004 have that zeros.


----------



## Nordic20T

Alex_ZR said:


> Is this real French plate or some custom made replica?


Looks like a real plate to mee. 
75 = Paris


----------



## NFZANMNIM

So excited about the Mercosur license plates coming out
Components of Brazilian Mercosur License plate design


----------



## Corvinus

LOL, a QR code on the plate. License plates definitively going 21st century 



NorthWesternGuy said:


> Someone spotted this CLS in Mexicali some days ago (it's crossing to the USA at the moment the pic was taken). Are the license plates real?


Excellent snapshot 
Yes, the plate seems genuine, at least there are no apparent signs visible that it's fake or counterfeit. Reporting to US Immigration on fake plates wouldn't be a wise idea, to say the least. 

A UAE plate is a rather rare sight for Mexicans, must have been a "¡Qué extraño!" experience for those noticing it ...


----------



## mkt

UK and Quebec, Canada in Florida


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Was the UK car's steering wheel on the right side?


----------



## volodaaaa

It is not easy to calculate, but imagine the limit of characters on licence plate is 9. Imagine that we only use basic latin characters and arabic numerals. We avoid using the "O" letter due to similarity with "0".

At every place we can therefore put 25+10 symbols. Thus the equation is easy:
35^9 = 78,815,638,671,875 combinations

There is currently 7,000,000,000 people on the planet. If every person (even child)
had a car, the system would be exhausted at 0,88 %.


----------



## mkt

muskaanaml154 said:


> can we get so populated every license plate possible is taken? how many are possible? just in the u.s. they go up to 7 characters across, both numbers and letters. what's that equation?


The US deals with it by having 50 states + numerous territories/DC + tribal plates + government plates.... and each one has it's own numbering sequence (if not various per jurisdiction, or just completely random numbering like in Florida for example)


----------



## mkt

NFZANMNIM said:


> Was the UK car's steering wheel on the right side?


No - it was on the left.


----------



## Eurosnob

Quick question about the new Brazilian plates (previous page). Is this supposed to represent the FE Schrift font or is it a new design?


----------



## Quilmeño89

It's FE Schrift for all Mercosur countries. The plates of the previous page are only digital sample images. This is a real plate, from Uruguay (first Mercosur country with new license plates):



Zzzoom said:


>


Another one:



[email protected] said:


>



And this is a sample of the Argentine one (the blue band will be the same color as the Uruguayan):









Source


----------



## volodaaaa

The plates look the same :-(


----------



## Quilmeño89

That's it. The differences are the serial combination (Argentina: *AB* *123* *CD*; Brasil: *ABC**1**D**23*; Uruguay: *ABC 1234*; I don't know how are Venezuela and Paraguay), the name and flag of the country and the security elements. It is similar to the EU system.


----------



## NordikNerd

A new type licensepate for electrical cars is introduced in Germany.
*E* stands for electric.


_This is a new code specifically for electric cars ( and hybrids ) . It is designed to provide attractive benefits for drivers , thus creating an incentive to buy a clean car. _


----------



## Stainless

mkt said:


> UK and Quebec, Canada in Florida


If it was LHD, it might have been bought by someone in the army while stationed in the UK with the intention of returning with it.


----------



## volodaaaa

Quilmeño89 said:


> That's it. The differences are the serial combination (Argentina: *AB* *123* *CD*; Brasil: *ABC**1**D**23*; Uruguay: *ABC 1234*; I don't know how are Venezuela and Paraguay), the name and flag of the country and the security elements. It is similar to the EU system.


European licence plates are not that similar. What if a country decide to have the serial combination that is already used by different country? The plates would look exactly the same (except flag).


----------



## Quilmeño89

volodaaaa said:


> European licence plates are not that similar. What if a country decide to have the serial combination that is already used by different country? The plates would look exactly the same (except flag).


I agree, but EU has lots of countries and they can't do so many different combinations. Moreover, many of those countries just added the blue band to their previous plates.

In Mercosur are only five countries and it's easier and more practical to use the same base. The idea is to show our countries as a union, a united block. However, Brazilian plate will be very different because they put a lot of "things" (security elements) in their plates.


----------



## eucitizen

Quilmeño89 said:


> I agree, but EU has lots of countries and they can't do so many different combinations. Moreover, many of those countries just added the blue band to their previous plates.
> 
> In Mercosur are only five countries and it's easier and more practical to use the same base. The idea is to show our countries as a union, a united block. However, Brazilian plate will be very different because they put a lot of "things" (security elements) in their plates.


Tell me, apart having a common license plate system, is it easier to register a car from one member's country to another?


----------



## Quilmeño89

I don't know. This system starts in Argentina in January 2016 (and I think in Paraguay and Venezuela too), and in Brazil in 2017. There's not much information yet.


----------



## meokpa

NordikNerd said:


> A new type licensepate for electrical cars is introduced in Germany.
> *E* stands for electric.
> 
> 
> _This is a new code specifically for electric cars ( and hybrids ) . It is designed to provide attractive benefits for drivers , thus creating an incentive to buy a clean car. _


Apart from the benefits to the drivers, if there are no other benefits, its not worth it


----------



## NFZANMNIM

maybe benefits like access to restricted city centre areas, like the same thing that's been implemented in Milan. The congestion area can be done in several cities, Munich, Hamburg, Hannover, Berlin, Dortmund, Dusseldorf, Nuremberg, Mannheim, etc...


----------



## mkt

Stainless said:


> If it was LHD, it might have been bought by someone in the army while stationed in the UK with the intention of returning with it.


More than likely a returned US Servicemember or US Diplomat.


----------



## african

New Style Kenyan plates entered into effect this year


----------



## NFZANMNIM

is this for real? but why didn't they use a country code on the plate?


----------



## Quilmeño89

And what about this one?









Source


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Now you're talking, proper symbolling and coding, something else I'm wondering why they didn't go with the Eastern African Community logo instead, like the EU or the CEMAC? Aren't they all planning on further integration anyways?


----------



## NFZANMNIM

A bunch of suggestions for Chile to make their plates standardized either based on EU or MERCOSUR








with region coat of arms and number
















with region coat of arms and number


----------



## african

NFZANMNIM said:


> is this for real? but why didn't they use a country code on the plate?


Look at the flag and it is for real.

They dont use country codes but if uve travelled to east africa u'll notice that Kenyan plates always start with K unless they are government vehicles (GK) or diplomatic vehicles (CD)

Tanzanian Plates with T

and Ugandan Plates U


----------



## african

Quilmeño89 said:


> And what about this one?
> 
> ...
> Source...


These are the plates that are supposed to be entering into effect this year. There are a few government related delays but if they dont come into effect this year maybe early next year.

Kenya has a security situation they are looking to fix so they'll probably hasten/ prioritise this considering how slow some stuff is.


----------



## NordikNerd

*The World's smallest licenseplate ?*









This licenseplate is the smallest one I ever saw. It's even smaller than the italian frontplates of the 1980's. How can it be legal ? I dont think a speed/tollcamera can read that small text.


----------



## Quilmeño89

:lol:


----------



## Quilmeño89

Lebanese new license plate?

*What You Need To Know About Lebanon’s New Traffic Law*











Its design is very similar to the Mercosur's license plates.



​


----------



## Quilmeño89

The Chinese always ahead: they are selling some kind of "ready-to-assemble" version of the new license plate of Argentina: 




























Source


The official license plate will be implemented not until *2016*.



​


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Ahhh las malvinas argentinos gloriosos


----------



## Fouga

harryclinton said:


> Liechtenstein are one of the best so there is no question.


Why?
There is no variety other than 'FL' on their plates.

- Are personalized plates allowed there?
- Is Liechtenstein the only country which uses it international oval (i.e. 'FL') as part of the licence plate number(s)?
- Only the Prince, Members of Parliament or Police are allowed a 'low' number on their licence plates?

Don't get me wrong, I have visited FL and found the place to be very interesting, but "one of the best"?


----------



## NordikNerd

*News from Denmark*

From next Monday all the license plates on danish vehicles must be attached by screws. If they arent, you risk getting a fine of 1,000 kr.( 144$)

But it is a fine, you as a car owner relatively easily can avoid.

Of course you can always pay for it and get the plates fixed in a repair shop.

But you can also do it yourself. And it's actually not that hard ...


----------



## Alex_ZR

I have just realized that this summer Macedonia got another license plate code - DB, for municipalities of Debar and Centar Župa:










There are about only 4000 vehicles in these two municipalities! :lol:

This is third expansion since 2012 when new plates were introduced in Macedonia and new codes added. Looks like that in the end every municipality will have own code, like in Montenegro.


----------



## volodaaaa

Alex_ZR said:


> I have just realized that this summer Macedonia got another license plate code - DB, for municipalities of Debar and Centar Župa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are about only 4000 vehicles in these two municipalities! :lol:
> 
> This is third expansion since 2012 when new plates were introduced in Macedonia and new codes added. Looks like that in the end every municipality will have own code, like in Montenegro.


When will they reach AB series? In 2070?


----------



## NordikNerd

*Swedish small exportplates*


----------



## SignalHillHiker

*St-Pierre et Miquelon, France*

The islands are just off the coast of Newfoundland and Labrador, so you can get North American vehicles (and plate styles) there as well.


----------



## SignalHillHiker

As for ours, they're quite plain - featuring just the name and the Pitcher Plant, one of our symbols.










Up close:









http://www.plateshack.com/y2k/Newfoundland2/nf2y2k.html

Front plates are not required in Newfoundland and Labrador, so a lot of people will put a plate with the Republican flag or some such thing on there instead.


----------



## mkt

SignalHillHiker said:


> *St-Pierre et Miquelon, France*
> 
> The islands are just off the coast of Newfoundland and Labrador, so you can get North American vehicles (and plate styles) there as well.


The same thing happens in French territories in the Caribbean. It was pretty common to see US spec cars with French plates there. Most of them were sold used on the island by importers who buy them at auction in the US or US islands. I suppose the same thing happens here (but used in Canada - not the US), or due to the proximity to Canada, maybe a new car dealer there will sell to customers in St Pierre et Miquelon (like USVI dealers sell cars to BVI clients)


----------



## mkt

So, out of curiosity, I google street viewed into the port at Fortune, NL... and what do I see - french plated cars!


----------



## SignalHillHiker

Yeah, I see them fairly often even in St. John's (4 hours drive away). 

The ferry that crosses to St-Pierre for tourists (Le Cabestan) doesn't carry vehicles, so we can't bring our vehicles there, but they have their own ferries that can bring theirs here.

Not sure about dealers... they do have some car dealerships on the island (first floor of downtown buildings... no idea how they even get the cars inside, lol) but I forget if they were NA or Euro brands.

They definitely have some NA stores, though. Home Hardware, Rona, etc.


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## Spazatao

SignalHillHiker said:


> Yeah, I see them fairly often even in St. John's (4 hours drive away).
> 
> The ferry that crosses to St-Pierre for tourists (Le Cabestan) doesn't carry vehicles, so we can't bring our vehicles there, but they have their own ferries that can bring theirs here.
> 
> Not sure about dealers... they do have some car dealerships on the island (first floor of downtown buildings... no idea how they even get the cars inside, lol) but I forget if they were NA or Euro brands.
> 
> They definitely have some NA stores, though. Home Hardware, Rona, etc.


I'm curious as to how much more they would charge on Euro-spec cars compared to metropolitan France. I'm guessing that amounts for a substantial part of that Dacia's price for example.


----------



## mkt

Spazatao said:


> I'm curious as to how much more they would charge on Euro-spec cars compared to metropolitan France. I'm guessing that amounts for a substantial part of that Dacia's price for example.


I don't believe that the spec of the car affects the price as much as the local taxes do.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Mr_Dru said:


> A couple of weeks ago I was in Miami, I notice a lot of vehicles didn't have a front licence. Only a licence at the rearfront of the car. Why is that?


Red: Both front and rear required
Blue: Only rear required
Purple: Both front and rear required on most vehicles, not all










And Canada:


> In the Canadian provinces and territories of Alberta, Newfoundland and Labrador, the Northwest Territories, Nova Scotia, Nunavut, Prince Edward Island, Quebec, Saskatchewan, and the Yukon, licence plates are currently only required on the rear of the vehicle. The remaining provinces, British Columbia, Manitoba, New Brunswick, and Ontario, require the licence plates to be mounted on both the front and rear of the vehicle


----------



## Corvinus

A still from this youtube clip (dash cam recording in Saudi Arabia).
What kind of plate is the blue one?


----------



## volodaaaa

Corvinus said:


> A still from this youtube clip (dash cam recording in Saudi Arabia).
> What kind of plate is the blue one?


Looks American...


----------



## volodaaaa

Nothing but Slovak licence plate font

http://ufonts.com/fonts/din-1451-mittelschrift-lt-alternate.html
enjoy


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Ladies and gentleman: The WTF!!!!!! plate.*




















:wtf: :wtf: :wtf: :wtf: :wtf: 
:wtf: :wtf: :wtf: :wtf: :wtf: 

:lol: :banana: :rock:


----------



## Fane40

volodaaaa said:


> Looks American...


Seems to be an UAE export plate from Sharjah.


----------



## Quilmeño89

Nikkodemo said:


> *Ladies and gentleman: The WTF!!!!!! plate.*


Let's play then:

In Argentina, license plates have three letters that can result in funny words.

*In English:*










You can see whatever you can think of. For example: *FBI*, *DIE*, *CRY*, *FAT*, *RUN*, etc.


*In Spanish:*










Meanings:

*FEA* = Ugly (feminine)
*FEO* = Ugly (masculine)
*HDP* = SOAB (hijo de p... / son of a b...)
*ANO* = Anus
*GIL* = Stupid, moron, silly, etc. >> "EL QUE LEE" = "Who reads" >> Gil el que lee = "(anyone) Who reads this is a moron" :tongue2:
*REY* = King
*HOY* = Today
*FIN* = End


----------



## Quilmeño89

And I forgot Mr. Redundant:


----------



## DermotDerwin

*Heloo*

nice view That was Luxembourg.


----------



## DermotDerwin

nice car


----------



## Jbte

Some years ago, I went into fast/pass lanes (toll lanes) outside of Houston, Texas without notice ( I didn't know it was a toll highway), what happened I just saw a camera flash like for a ticket or something, but problem is I was using Mexican plates from Durango.

I tried looking for any record ticket record (foto multas) at the trasnport department of my state in Durango even the Texan/toll one, but I didn't found any ticket for it... so not sure what happened or how to pay it. Do I get exempted?


----------



## xzmattzx

Jbte said:


> Some years ago, I went into fast/pass lanes (toll lanes) outside of Houston, Texas without notice ( I didn't know it was a toll highway), what happened I just saw a camera flash like for a ticket or something, but problem is I was using Mexican plates from Durango.
> 
> I tried looking for any record ticket record (foto multas) at the trasnport department of my state in Durango even the Texan/toll one, but I didn't found any ticket for it... so not sure what happened or how to pay it. Do I get exempted?


Sounds like you beat the system! :cheers:


----------



## Uppsala

How is it going in Croatia? Do they still dont have any Euroband there?


----------



## dubart

Nothing yet.


----------



## Uppsala

dubart said:


> Nothing yet.



So maybe they are not going to have any Euroband in Croatia? Maybe they wants to keep the plates like they are now?

The plates in Croatia looks nice so why not keep them if they want to do it?


----------



## Hatikvah1987

Uppsala said:


> So maybe they are not going to have any Euroband in Croatia? Maybe they wants to keep the plates like they are now?
> 
> The plates in Croatia looks nice so why not keep them if they want to do it?


We still don't have even new government so Euro plates are not number 1 thing right now. Even some medias wrote that from 1st January we will have new registration plates, until today we don't have any officially news about it.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Iranian (Tehran) license plate in Calgary, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Quilmeño89

Argentines detained in Brazil by hiding license plate with _007_ system:






icard:


----------



## Quilmeño89

In other news, the new Mercosur license plate for Argentina was postponed until April because the Argentine mint (responsible for printing the new plates) expressed its impossibility to fulfill the deliveries on time and correctly (at this moment, there's nobody making the license plates).

icard:


----------



## Quilmeño89

Quilmeño89 said:


> Argentines detained in Brazil by hiding license plate with _007_ system:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5lNRUscJaA
> 
> icard:



Damn! Now I find out that the driver, of Ukrainian nationality, is a resident of my city, *Quilmes*. In addition, he carried a Glock .40, 25 bullets distributed in two cartridges and U$S 42.000.

This is the news report (in Spanish): 

*Un quilmeño fue detenido en Brasil*


icard:icard:


----------



## Uppsala

Hatikvah1987 said:


> We still don't have even new government so Euro plates are not number 1 thing right now. Even some medias wrote that from 1st January we will have new registration plates, until today we don't have any officially news about it.



Ok, 1 January had past. And I think there are still no Euro plates in Croatia?

I can understand that thing is not so important for Croatia and other things are more important to do.


----------



## Hatikvah1987

Uppsala said:


> Ok, 1 January had past. And I think there are still no Euro plates in Croatia?
> 
> I can understand that thing is not so important for Croatia and other things are more important to do.


Nothing, I see new (old style) plates in my town. Probably that will do new government.
But that is nothing new for Ministry of Intern politics of Croatia. They are very slow in these things all the time. We had old style driver licence until July 2013, and we had still traffic licence like in the form of booklets.


----------



## Maks33

New license plates will be issued in Kyrgyzstan from the 1st of April, 2016:
http://zanoza.kg/doc/329510_v_kyrgyzstane_ytverdili_novye_nomernye_znaki_na_avto.html (in Russian).

Types and numeration formats of new license plates will be next:
*01 KG* - the President of Kyrgyzstan;
*02 | 035 PT* - vehicles belonging to commercial organizations and authorities (cars, buses and trucks);
*01 | 064 DQO* - privately owned vehicles (cars, buses and trucks);
*02 | ABCDEFD* - custom license plates;
*01 | 067 DQ* - trailers, motorcycles, special vehicles (work and agricultural machines).

Region is denoted by two-digital code in the left window:
01 - Bishkek City
02 - Osh City
03 - Batken Province
04 - Jalal-Abad Province
05 - Naryn Province
06 - Osh Province
07 - Talas Province
08 - Chuy Province
09 - Issyk-Kul Province


----------



## Fane40

Maks33 said:


> New license plates will be issued in Kyrgyzstan from the 1st of April, 2016:
> http://zanoza.kg/doc/329510_v_kyrgyzstane_ytverdili_novye_nomernye_znaki_na_avto.html (in Russian).
> 
> Types and numeration formats of new license plates will be next:
> *01 KG* - the President of Kyrgyzstan;
> *02 | 035 PT* - vehicles belonging to commercial organizations and authorities (cars, buses and trucks);
> *01 | 064 DQO* - privately owned vehicles (cars, buses and trucks);
> *02 | ABCDEFD* - custom license plates;
> *01 | 067 DQ* - trailers, motorcycles, special vehicles (work and agricultural machines).
> 
> Region is denoted by two-digital code in the left window:
> 01 - Bishkek City
> 02 - Osh City
> 03 - Batken Province
> 04 - Jalal-Abad Province
> 05 - Naryn Province
> 06 - Osh Province
> 07 - Talas Province
> 08 - Chuy Province
> 09 - Issyk-Kul Province



Thanks for the information.
But I like the current one with the KG flag on the whole of left side.
This new kind is not so bad.
All vehicles have to change their current plates ?


----------



## Balkanada

NFZANMNIM said:


> Iranian (Tehran) license plate in Calgary, Alberta, Canada


It's not so fun when you realize these "exotic" license plates you see in Canada are actually not people who directly shipped their cars from their country to here. In Canada you can have bogus license plates on the front of your car, or none at all. If you had a rear view image of this guy's Ford Explorer(?) you would see an Alberta license plate

Speaking of which, how come I've never seen license plates off this continent in Canada but in the countless times I've been in Europe it was not an uncommon thing at all to see North American license plates?


----------



## Maks33

Fane40 said:


> Thanks for the information.
> All vehicles have to change their current plates ?


Only if vehicles are resold.


----------



## NordikNerd

French licenseplate? not that easy to see without a flag or euroband with an F.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Looks like a old french licenseplate, not sure for 100%


----------



## Fane40

NordikNerd said:


> French licenseplate? not that easy to see without a flag or euroband with an F.


Yes, it's a french plate. Former series.
21: department of Côte d'Or (with city of Dijon), Burgundy region.
Registered around 1995.


----------



## ainvan

*Canadian license plates*


----------



## xzmattzx

Is the Nunavut one real? The same picture of the prototype/sample seems to be circulating on license plate websites.


----------



## ainvan

xzmattzx said:


> Is the Nunavut one real? The same picture of the prototype/sample seems to be circulating on license plate websites.


The one in the pic is a sample. They just changed the design.

Old









New


----------



## NordikNerd

Car from Prahova county Romania.









Car from Finland, pre 2001-plate









Car from Toruń, Poland









Car from Stade, Germany


----------



## Worldplates

Corvinus said:


> A still from this youtube clip (dash cam recording in Saudi Arabia).
> What kind of plate is the blue one?


It is a United Arab Emirates export license plate


----------



## mkt

Saw this one today - Dominican Republic in Florida


----------



## Hatikvah1987

Croatia probably will have new registration plates soon. Last few weeks Police stations and Centers for technical inspection of vehicles have deficit of new serious of old and still using registration plates. No body know how will look new registration plates, but only is known that it will have EU logo. Some media show that is look of new registration plates but no body official confirm it.


----------



## volodaaaa

Hatikvah1987 said:


> Croatia probably will have new registration plates soon. Last few weeks Police stations and Centers for technical inspection of vehicles have deficit of new serious of old and still using registration plates. No body know how will look new registration plates, but only is known that it will have EU logo. Some media show that is look of new registration plates but no body official confirm it.


This one is really a bad choice. It is not legible at all.


----------



## Losbp

A Land Cruiser with Indonesian (Jakarta) license plate spotted in Piran, Slovenia




























Photo by Josef Prassl

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1115221331844864&set=pcb.10153974337281719&type=3&theater


----------



## 037

There's good chances that this will be new number plates of Croatia:

      

Similar to Romanian-British system basically: *AB12VGD* where AB is code of registration zone, and 12VGD is registration mark inside zone. Note that euroband is 1mm wider than allowed.

Huge blank areas on motorcycle plate looks strange.

Interview with authors:

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Hrva...-rijeckog-dizajnerskog-tima?meta_refresh=true


----------



## Hatikvah1987

Actually for me the best solution, of all old solutions.


----------



## Corvinus

Hungarian license plate from before 1922. Roman numeral "II" was issued to vehicles registered in the capital. There were so few cars back then that three Arabic numbers were sufficient after the "II". 










(photo src: Zichy/Fortepan)


----------



## volodaaaa

037 said:


> There's good chances that this will be new number plates of Croatia:
> 
> 
> 
> Similar to Romanian-British system basically: *AB12VGD* where AB is code of registration zone, and 12VGD is registration mark inside zone. Note that euroband is 1mm wider than allowed.
> 
> Huge blank areas on motorcycle plate looks strange.
> 
> Interview with authors:
> 
> http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Hrva...-rijeckog-dizajnerskog-tima?meta_refresh=true


Actually, it looks very British....


----------



## rsrikanth05

Not sure if anyone has posted this before.
This is the long-delayed High Security Registration Plate in India:

Image cc Jagran.


----------



## Hatikvah1987

Croatia has finally decision about new register plates. Probably from July 1st 2016 we will have new (old) registration plates. The plates will stay the same, only change is that on left side will be EU logo. Finally, I could say. That they had to do 3 years ago.


----------



## rsrikanth05

^^Is it mandatory for all countries in the EU to have the EU logo on the plates?


----------



## Maks33

rsrikanth05 said:


> ^^Is it mandatory for all countries in the EU to have the EU logo on the plates?


Yes. According to the EU reglament, all EU countries must have eurobands with the EU symbol on their plates. However, Denmark issues plates with euroband optionally.


----------



## rsrikanth05

^^The Euroband is the blue strip to the left of the plate?


----------



## Maks33

rsrikanth05 said:


> ^^The Euroband is the blue strip to the left of the plate?


Yes.


----------



## Hatikvah1987

Maks33 said:


> Yes. According to the EU reglament, all EU countries must have eurobands with the EU symbol on their plates. However, Denmark issues plates with euroband optionally.


That is not correct. Every EU county can decided would they want or not to have Eurobands. That regulation isn't binding. Because UK, and Denmark have optional regulation about Euroband.


----------



## Maks33

Hatikvah1987 said:


> That is not correct. Every EU county can decided would they want or not to have Eurobands. That regulation isn't binding. Because UK, and Denmark have optional regulation about Euroband.


That's right. I have not mentioned France having optional regulation too. France issues plates in the US style and black plates for oldtimers without eurobands.


----------



## Hatikvah1987

Maks33 said:


> That's right. I have not mentioned France having optional regulation too. France issues plates in the US style and black plates for oldtimers without eurobands.


EU logo registration plates actually are only for civil vehicles all types. For military vehicles, and other special vehicles are not regulated with EU regulation.


----------



## Quilmeño89

It started the distribution of the new license plates of Argentina:



urbman said:


> *Nueva Patente Mercosur: comenzó la distribución en la Argentina*


They will be made available from April 1.

Initially, only new cars will be able to have them.


----------



## Quilmeño89

Usually, license plates are not cars...


:tongue3:


----------



## mkt

Indonesia in Orlando, Florida, USA, taken earlier this morning


----------



## carlesnuc

Russian Plate in Badalona (Barcelona)
Russian Plate in Badalona by carlesnuck2012, en Flickr


----------



## Quilmeño89

Debut of the new Mercosur license plates in Argentina:





































Source


----------



## Verso

I don't have a photo, but I saw a car from Turkmenistan in SW Turkey (Demre) on Wednesday. That's around 3,500 km from Ashgabat.


----------



## Quilmeño89

More new plates from Argentina:


----------



## Losbp

mkt said:


> Indonesia in Orlando, Florida, USA, taken earlier this morning


Wow.... I wonder if the car is going to continue using the Indonesian registration or not since the plate has expired for 5 months already :lol: btw, *DK* is the registration code for Bali.


----------



## Quilmeño89

Well, this is the first time I see the new license plate in person. From my city:


----------



## Quilmeño89

Losbp said:


> Wow.... I wonder if the car is going to continue using the Indonesian registration or not since the plate has expired for 5 months already :lol: btw, *DK* is the registration code for Bali.


Do the license plates in Indonesia have an expiration date? And what happens after a plate has expired (and you paid your tax)? Do you get a new plate or a new expiration date?


----------



## mkt

From my friend's facebook timeline:

Sweden in California, USA










Germany in California, USA


----------



## NordikNerd

mkt said:


> From my friend's facebook timeline:
> 
> Sweden in California, USA


That 2002 Toyota Avensis is not in traffic, and it hasnt been inspected since 2009.

I presume that many of these foreigin registered cars in the USA are not legal to drive.


----------



## mkt

NordikNerd said:


> That 2002 Toyota Avensis is not in traffic, and it hasnt been inspected since 2009.
> 
> I presume that many of these foreigin registered cars in the USA are not legal to drive.


The California mentality is that it's only illegal it you get caught.

Plus, it's not like the US and Sweden share driver and vehicle records.

Having said that, they are legal to drive if their registrations are valid, and are only in the US for a year - but again, the validity is interesting, as I stated above, "it's not like the US share driver and vehicle records".


----------



## Losbp

Quilmeño89 said:


> Do the license plates in Indonesia have an expiration date? And what happens after a plate has expired (and you paid your tax)? Do you get a new plate or a new expiration date?


Indonesian license plate and STNK (*Surat Tanda Nomor Kendaraan*/vehicle registration certificate) expire every 5 years, and prior to expiration date we should have re-register and renew both of our license plate and vehicle registration certificate. We will receive a new plate with the same registration, but with new expiry date.

FYI as the current format of Indonesian license plate was introduced in April 2011, by this month all vehicle in Indonesia should have the new license plate format :cheers:


----------



## NordikNerd

Slovenian licence plate from Cejle, Slovenia Photo taken in Linköping, Sweden









I wonder why such a small country like Slovenia needs location prefixes. The stickers with old castles between the letters are quaint but this is not contributing to the clarity of the license plate.


----------



## Hatikvah1987

NordikNerd said:


> Slovenian licence plate from Cejle, Slovenia Photo taken in Linköping, Sweden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why such a small country like Slovenia needs location prefixes. The stickers with old castles between the letters are quaint but this is not contributing to the clarity of the license plate.


All, ex Yugoslav countries after independents continued Yugoslav codes and type of registration plates. Today, even Montenegro (with only 620.000 inhabitants) have registrations with towns codes. Only Bosnia, and Kosovo today don't have towns code, because UN decided to banned it. But 1st Bosnian (all three types of registrations) had town codes.


----------



## NordikNerd

Hatikvah1987 said:


> All, ex Yugoslav countries after independents continued Yugoslav codes and type of registration plates. Today, even Montenegro (with only 620.000 inhabitants) have registrations with towns codes. Only Bosnia, and Kosovo today don't have towns code, because UN decided to banned it. But 1st Bosnian (all three types of registrations) had town codes.


It's interesting to know from what area the car comes from, but on the other hand you have to change license plate when you move to another city or if you buy a car outside your own area, which requires time and costs for the vehicle owners. In some countries they probably have these area code license plates in order to occupy the burocrats at the road administration office.


----------



## kreden

NordikNerd said:


> It's interesting to know from what area the car comes from, but on the other hand you have to change license plate when you move to another city or if you buy a car outside your own area, which requires time and costs for the vehicle owners. In some countries they probably have these area code license plates in order to occupy the burocrats at the road administration office.


You don't need to change them if you move, at least in Slovenia you're not bound to the region of issue. You can also request any prefix anywhere in the country, the local prefix is just the default option they have in stock, whereas you need to order separately if you want another one.

Nowadays it's really just an issue of town identity, tradition and familiarity. The government wanted to switch to non-identifiable codes a decade or so ago but dropped the plans after complaints from the public. With the current system it really wouldn't make much of a difference.


----------



## Hatikvah1987

NordikNerd said:


> It's interesting to know from what area the car comes from, but on the other hand you have to change license plate when you move to another city or if you buy a car outside your own area, which requires time and costs for the vehicle owners. In some countries they probably have these area code license plates in order to occupy the burocrats at the road administration office.


Well, in Croatia is regulated in way that, where is your official residence you have all official documents including registration plates from area from my official residence. When I change official residence in another address then I must to change whole documents in new official residemce (Identity card, Driving licence, tax card etc.) If I change official residence in area outside of my registration area then I *must* to change also then registration plates with new town code.

For example: I am living in town Kaštela near Split city in Croatia. My official registration plate's code is ST (Split). If I am moving (officially) to live in Split I don't need to change my registration plates on car. But if I am moving in Zagreb (ZG code) I *must* to change registration plates on car with ZG code.

Also you don't need to change all official documents if you have temporarily address. Then you all documents (except tax card for income taxes) are still on your official residence address, including registrations plates too.

For example: My official residence address is in town Kaštela, but beacuse of work I moved in Zagreb. I reported to Police temporarily address residence in Zagreb. I don't need to change any official document (identity card, driving licence etc.) except income tax card (what I am going to do in Tax office) including my cars registration places who will be still with ST code. 

If you buy card for example in Zagreb, and I am living in Kaštela (that is around 350km away), then Police gave you temporarily registration plate (actually registration paper, which paste you on windshield glass, and last glass) which is valid for 5 or 7 days. Then I can transported car from Car saloon to my residence, and then go to Police station and do all bureaucracy to get registration plates.

It is a little bit complicated, but I hope so that you will understand.


----------



## dubart

A car from Malta in Zagreb


----------



## NordikNerd

*[ZSL] * License plate from Sławno, Poland. All licenseplates from west Pommerania begin with the letter "Z" while the following letters "SL" means the city of Slawno.

I dont see why it's necessary to use a letter for the region infront of the letters of the city.

German licenceplates dont use any letters for their regions, if they did it would only be confusing. Let's say they used "S" for Sachsen. Dresden licenseplates would be SD instead of DD. Leipzig SL instead of L. It's much easier to understand from what city a german car is compared to the polish area code system.


----------



## duydung

Images hosting errors


----------



## GROBIN

From 2014. A London bus in Singapore. As you can see, the numbers are British. Apparently, this was a promotion campaign. AFAIK, this bus came back to London afterwards


----------



## Maks33

NordikNerd said:


> I dont see why it's necessary to use a letter for the region infront of the letters of the city.


This feature was loaned from 1956 Polish system, which LPs have two-literal coding by voivodeships and counties before 1975.. In that system, the first letter denoted a voivodeshop, the second one denoted a county.


----------



## Quilmeño89

The first of all :


----------



## Corvinus

dubart said:


> A car from Malta in Zagreb


Is that a fine stuck under the wiper?

Proudly present: Liechtenstein special-vehicle plate spotted in St. Gallen (CH).
Default background color of Liechtenstein plates is black. Like in Switzerland, special vehicle categories (farm vehicles, construction machinery etc.) obtain distinct background colors.


----------



## dubart

Corvinus said:


> Is that a fine stuck under the wiper?


It doesn't look like a fine. Probably some commercial flyer...


----------



## Quilmeño89

License plates of Switzerland and Liechtenstein are two of my favorites. :cheers:


----------



## Quilmeño89

A curiosity:

*Chery QQ with letters 'QQ' in the plate (from Argentina):*









Source


----------



## Corvinus

From Monaco:


1. Taiwanese (I assume, given the flag sticker)
*EDIT*: British trade plate - don't guess from a flag 

Pagani Huayra by Raphaël Belly, on Flickr


2. Kuwaiti sticker front plate

Lamborghini Aventador LP700-4 Liberty Walk LB Performance by Raphaël Belly, on Flickr


----------



## Flavio1179

The 1st is actually a British trade plate


----------



## Uppsala

dubart said:


> A car from Malta in Zagreb



That plates looks very Swedish


----------



## NordikNerd

Uppsala said:


> That plates looks very Swedish



I think it's the least similar licenseplate to the swedish ones with the format XXX111.

The fonts of LV and H plates are more similar. The Malta fonts remind me of the german ones.


----------



## Balkanada

License plate from the Yukon spotted in Burlington, Ontario


----------



## Corvinus

In this clip, plenty of license plates from Rhodesia can be seen. One of the cars features an [SR] oval. I guess [R] back then was Romania, before changing to [RO]?


----------



## Escher

Spotted today on downtown Rio



Perhaps went to Tijuana, had some tequilas and got lost!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## NordikNerd

Escher said:


> Perhaps went to Tijuana, had some tequilas and got lost!!! :lol::lol:


According to google maps there is no way of driving from California to Rio, due to the Darien gap, but you can drive from L.A to Colon, Panama distance: 6323km and from there you take the ferry to Cartagena, Colombia. 

The second part of the trip from Cartagena, Colombia to Rio is 7709km if you drive through the Amazon or 8931km if you pass through Peru, northern Chile, Argentina and Paraguay. A total distance of 16640km.

I think this seems to be more of an expedition-like roadtrip, either way I dont think it's safe to drive through Honduras and I wouldnt rely on the roads through the Amazon. The Californa car presumably arrived in Rio on a freight ship.










This car likely drove 2828 km from the Dobrich area at the Black Sea, Bulgaria. A 34h drive add a 4h ferry and at least 3 overnight stays at a hotel. It's easier and faster to fly, but the gypsies who arrive here by car use their vechicle when they are here, some of them also sleep in their cars.


----------



## scrapeyjo

I like the Kuwait one, but maybe that's more the car!


----------



## Quilmeño89

Paraguayan license plate in Quilmes, Argentina:


----------



## dubart

Croatian Vanity plate


----------



## mkt

Escher said:


> Spotted today on downtown Rio
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps went to Tijuana, had some tequilas and got lost!!! :lol::lol:


Recently arrived US diplomat?


----------



## NordikNerd

Today I spotted a dutch temporary import licenseplate.


----------



## NordikNerd

*A terrible misstake - 2 similar licenseplates*










2 cars with the same licenseplate number ! How could this happen ?


----------



## Hatikvah1987

Maybe both cars are from the same owner?


----------



## Hatikvah1987

NordikNerd said:


> Today I spotted a dutch temporary import licenseplate.


I saw yesterday at the street also this type of registration plate in my town. Before you could see only export registration plates from Germany. So, Croats are looking and from other EU countries import used cars.


----------



## carlesnuc

NordikNerd said:


> 2 cars with the same licenseplate number ! How could this happen ?


and both are SEAT IBIZA (left) and AROSA (right)


----------



## NordikNerd

*Licenseplate spotting today !*

Today I spotted licenseplates from 6 different countries in one area of Linköping. (didnt take a photo of a DK plate)









*Russia, 97=Moscow *









*Austria, Vienna*









The letter I and the number 1 looks exactly the same on the finnish license plate!
















The V and the Y looks almost similar.








*Old Finland licenseplate without euroband*









*Germany, Berlin*









The K looks wierd on this dutch licenseplate


----------



## 037

Now it is official: Croatia get new number plates - in short, same as old one with added euroband in left area. Issuing will start 4.7.2016.

Drawings of new plates, pdf:

http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/dodatni/440434.pdf

Anex of regulation:

http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/2016_05_45_1165.html


----------



## 037

Hatikvah1987 said:


> All, ex Yugoslav countries after independents continued Yugoslav codes and type of registration plates. Today, even Montenegro (with only 620.000 inhabitants) have registrations with towns codes. Only Bosnia, and Kosovo today don't have towns code, because UN decided to banned it. But 1st Bosnian (all three types of registrations) had town codes.



Kosovo and Metohija have town codes in Serbian (*PR*+001-AA), but not in UNMIK system (001-KS-001). Priština administration also issue plates with registration zones (*01*-001-AA) as well as in earlier terrorist system (*Prizren*001AA).


----------



## 037

NordikNerd said:


> Slovenian licence plate from Cejle, Slovenia Photo taken in Linköping, Sweden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why such a small country like Slovenia needs location prefixes. The stickers with old castles between the letters are quaint but this is not contributing to the clarity of the license plate.


Due to safety, above all.

It is hard to confess, but lot of us drive in same areas (cities where we live, usual longer routes...) for a good part of time - probably at least 70% of situacion in average. Due to this, we often drive on habit, without paying attention to road signs in appropiate rate. So, when we see some vehicle with "foreign" zone plates beside we give to it some more space, prepared to be more tolerant and careful with it (*).

* - There is exceptions, unfortunately. For example, hooliganism in Croatia is sometimes expressed trough damaging ST-zone cars in ZG-zone (and vice versa) or simply "giving a hell of time" in some other way.

Also, old Yugoslav, Serbian and up to 2004 (I think) Slovenian plates for trailers were "upside down", again due to safety, with registration zones on the end (10-12*KŠ; AA-001+KŠ; 4A-EJ5-CE). It is easier to distinguish trailer from truck or camp-trailer from camp-van from behind (and similar) this way. Very helpful with decisions about overtaking, driving on road-crossings...


----------



## volodaaaa

Regarding licence plates, I do not understand why do we need so many three-letter country codes (that are not eligible) if we have still many of two-letter unused.

For example, why did Serbia choose SRB instead of SR or RS? Why did Montenegro choose MNE instead of MN or ME? Why does Estonia use EST or Finland FIN?


----------



## SRC_100

^^
I thought that Finland use *SF*... :hmm:


----------



## 037

volodaaaa said:


> Regarding licence plates, I do not understand why do we need so many three-letter country codes (that are not eligible) if we have still many of two-letter unused.
> 
> For example, why did Serbia choose SRB instead of SR or RS? Why did Montenegro choose MNE instead of MN or ME? Why does Estonia use EST or Finland FIN?


Every country have obligation to have 2-letter and 3-letter (Latin alphabet) code for which is reccomended to be linked on some way, specially newer ones (and some have extra optional 1-letter code). Of course, one of them is used in international traffic as recognised state ID.

In Serbia case - we're late, simply. SRB as 3-letter code was logic solution, but 2-letter was problem. Our old SB was taken (Solomond Islands), also SR (Surinam) as prefered options. Further, none of rest was avialible - SI (Slovenia), SJ (Svalbard and Jan Mayen; Serbia on Serbian is Srbija), or SA (Saudi Arabia). They offered to us SX, SQ, SP, and - not sure - SY. Then we slate RS (inverse SR, also Republika Srbija) but proposal was rejected. After that we asked for SS (asociation), CP (Serbia on cyrillic is Србија), KS (inat, Kosovo and Metohija), and maybe something else, less popular (although SS wasn't recieved well, due to WW2 associations). In answer we get support to earlier RS, so, together with SRB, it is adopted.

In practice RS is used only on web and some business areas, mainly economics (RSD for example for Serbian Dinar). It is not so popular as SRB because we see it like something upside-down, so we even decided to keep some Yugoslavian standard codes (YU for airships, y____ for radio and similar). Resembles to destiny of ex Czechoslovakian CS (here "haircuted", not ČS) in Serbia and Montenegro period - adopted, but never used (in use was SCG instead of JUG - for Srbija i Crna Gora instead Jugoslavija - and old YU).

I agree that it would be more practical to carry out one worldwide reform on this issue, where countries would get shorter and more logical codes. 

In other hand I cannot see why someone quit good 1-letter code as Yugoslavia in 1950s (Y to YU) or Romania in 1970s (R to RO)... or try to get longer as Croatia (wanted CRO, even issued some docs with it, than get HR - Hrvatska is Croatian for Croatia).


.


----------



## 037

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> I thought that Finland use *SF*... :hmm:


FIN since 1993. SF was cool but not so "clean" because of mixing of Finnish (Suomi) with English (Finland). SU (ex USSR) was avialible in that time.


----------



## Hatikvah1987

037 said:


> In other hand I cannot see why someone quit good 1-letter code as Yugoslavia in 1950s (Y to YU) or Romania in 1970s (R to RO)... or try to get longer as Croatia (wanted CRO, even issued some docs with it, than get HR - Hrvatska is Croatian for Croatia).


Croatia used CRO code in 1st year of independents, because before anyone knew Croatia like Croatia, not like Hrvatska. That was part of campaign for independents. But when Croatia official became independents state and part of UN, then Croatia changed code HR. HR today is code for cars, internet, post number etc., but for sport's events Croatia is still using code CRO.

But why is Solomon Islands SB? Where is "B" letter in name of country? :nuts:


----------



## Quilmeño89

Brazilian license plate in Quilmes, Argentina:


----------



## Quilmeño89

Argentine new license plate, from Twitter and Facebook:


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Those pictures fit also to another thread: rare cars on our streets


----------



## Quilmeño89

You're right! :tongue2:

Well, Range Rover, RAM 1500 and BMW M4 are available in Argentina, but only the RAM is relatively common.

On the other hand, Ford Raptor and Nissan GT-R are imported by individuals and they are very rare here. It's known that there are about ten GT-R in Argentina, all of them imported.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
U can not buy GTR in Nissan local dealer? It`s strange.
For me the most gorgeous car of above is Ford Raptor :master:
but GTR is close to it


----------



## Balkanada

Has anyone ever seen license plates with the Euroband, but from countries that are not part of the EU?

Like I remember one time seeing a Bosnian license plate that had it and I saw a handful of Croatian license plates just like that in a single day trip to Dubrovnik. This was in 2007 -- long before Croatia joined the EU. Obviously these plates weren't legally issued and were customized by the car owner that way, but I'm interested to know if anyone else has seen the same thing and maybe has some pictures that I didn't take?


----------



## NearandFar

Im sorry Mercosur, but you ve messed it up...these new standardized license plates look so ugly.. and its a real shame cuz the old argentine one used to be pretty cute


----------



## Hatikvah1987

Balkanada said:


> Has anyone ever seen license plates with the Euroband, but from countries that are not part of the EU?
> 
> Like I remember one time seeing a Bosnian license plate that had it and I saw a handful of Croatian license plates just like that in a single day trip to Dubrovnik. This was in 2007 -- long before Croatia joined the EU. Obviously these plates weren't legally issued and were customized by the car owner that way, but I'm interested to know if anyone else has seen the same thing and maybe has some pictures that I didn't take?


Croatia still hasn't Euroband license plates. First with EU bands will issued 1st July 2016. You saw "EU bands" on some cars, but that was sticker which issued one Croatian insurance company which has Logo of 12 Eurostars. But that was illegal, and Croatian police bans any stickers on licence plates.


----------



## NordikNerd

Today I spotted a Czech Licenseplate.








A french licenseplate from 31st region. Haute-Garonne/Toulouse


----------



## Maks33

Issues of new Kyrgyzstani license plates started!
Source (in Russian): http://avto-nomer.ru/newforum/index.php/topic/21530/page__pid__467553#entry467553


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Corvinus said:


> In this clip, plenty of license plates from Rhodesia can be seen. One of the cars features an [SR] oval. I guess [R] back then was Romania, before changing to [RO]?


Southern Rhodesia, as opposed to Northern Rhodesia which is now Zambia.


----------



## 037

NordikNerd said:


> A french licenseplate from 31st region. Haute-Garonne/Toulouse


I'm pretty sure that new French system allows selecting of any region mark and logo in right blue field, no matter where owner really lives. Actually, once registred, new plates are strictly connected with vehicle so region codes does not mean anything. 

First issued plates of new French system were codeless; reaction of part of public was not going in favour of phasing-out of numeral marks of registration zones, so government decided that region codes will be mandatory, but free to choose. Really.




Maks33 said:


> Issues of new Kyrgyzstani license plates started!
> Source (in Russian): http://avto-nomer.ru/newforum/index.php/topic/21530/page__pid__467553#entry467553


Note KG on plates instead official country-code KS. 

Strange, firstly they have unrecognised KGZ on some plates (transit, for example), than started to use official KS and now try totally new one.










































http://www.eng.24.kg/community/180634-news24.html


----------



## Maks33

037 said:


> First issued plates of new French system were codeless; reaction of part of public was not going in favour of phasing-out of numeral marks of registration zones, so government decided that region codes will be mandatory, but free to choose. Really.


Codes and logos are present since the day (15th of April, 2009) when SIV started. For example, the first SIV plate AA-001-AA has Francilien logo and Parisian code 75: http://platesmania.com/fr/nomer7422150
As far as I know, there was a group of French deputies who opposed elimination of codes before new system was introduced.


----------



## 037

Balkanada said:


> Has anyone ever seen license plates with the Euroband, but from countries that are not part of the EU?
> 
> Like I remember one time seeing a Bosnian license plate that had it and I saw a handful of Croatian license plates just like that in a single day trip to Dubrovnik. This was in 2007 -- long before Croatia joined the EU. Obviously these plates weren't legally issued and were customized by the car owner that way, but I'm interested to know if anyone else has seen the same thing and maybe has some pictures that I didn't take?


Euroband is result of internal EU agreement about part of registration plates which will substitute country-oval-code in EU member states only.

Some countries outside EU have similar blue fields but without 12-stars logo. It is unofficial, unrecognised by any country and useless. 

Non-EU states with wannabe euroband are Bosnia and Hercegovina, Serbia, Montenegro, Macedonia, Norway, Moldavia, Ukraine, Georgia, Albania, Faroe Islands and Turkey. Priština government issues similar plates, but vehicles with it basically can't go anywhere outside Metohija and south of Kosovo.


----------



## 037

Maks33 said:


> Codes and logos are present since the day (15th of April, 2009) when SIV started. For example, the first SIV plate AA-001-AA has Francilien logo and Parisian code 75: http://platesmania.com/fr/foto7422150
> As far as I know, there was a group of French deputies who opposed elimination of codes before new system was introduced.


Didn't know that. I know that originally it is not planed, I even saw some tests (not just promo sets) in mags where cars have plates without zone-codes. Maybe some mistake or interregnum period... After all, France does not have strict standard about plates, so iregular examples are possible, specially in beginings.

However, I am sure that zone number-code does not have to corespodent with real location of owner.


----------



## Maks33

037 said:


> Didn't know that. I know that originally it is not planed, I even saw some tests (not just promo sets) in mags where cars have plates without zone-codes. Maybe some mistake or interregnum period... After all, France does not have strict standard about plates, so iregular examples are possible, specially in beginings.


French moped plates, issued from 2004 to 2015, were codeless. Now mopeds are registered with regular SIV plates.
It's true that French plates have no strict standard. Fonts may be different, black oldtimer plates may be issued in retrostyle.


----------



## mkt

Germany in Florida


----------



## 037

mkt said:


> Germany in Florida


No safety test sticker - unregistered.

No seal - invalid plate, decomissioned combination.

No country-code oval - not properly marked regarding Vienan and Genevian agreements.


----------



## Maks33

golosa said:


> French plates on tourist bus in Tyumen, Russia
> They are having 15000km tour from Atlantic Ocean to Pacific Ocean


An earlier spot of this bus from Saint-Petersbourg: http://platesmania.com/fr/nomer8473269


----------



## Balkanada

037 said:


> Euroband is result of internal EU agreement about part of registration plates which will substitute country-oval-code in EU member states only.
> 
> Some countries outside EU have similar blue fields but without 12-stars logo. It is unofficial, unrecognised by any country and useless.
> 
> Non-EU states with wannabe euroband are Bosnia and Hercegovina, Serbia, Montenegro, Macedonia, Norway, Moldavia, Ukraine, Georgia, Albania, Faroe Islands and Turkey. Priština government issues similar plates, but vehicles with it basically can't go anywhere outside Metohija and south of Kosovo.


You didn't tell me anything I didn't already know. *I'm saying I've seen plates with the EU logo, regardless of the fact that the countries that the automobiles are registered in are not part of the European Union.* I was just wondering what's up with those, some novelty or something?

----

No idea what this is but I spotted it in Sarajevo


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Ducth export LP


----------



## Flavio1179

Balkanada said:


> Has anyone ever seen license plates with the Euroband, but from countries that are not part of the EU?
> 
> Like I remember one time seeing a Bosnian license plate that had it and I saw a handful of Croatian license plates just like that in a single day trip to Dubrovnik. This was in 2007 -- long before Croatia joined the EU. Obviously these plates weren't legally issued and were customized by the car owner that way, but I'm interested to know if anyone else has seen the same thing and maybe has some pictures that I didn't take?


I have got some pictures of Italian old license plates with unofficial eurobands if that's what you mean (but I can't post them now). I know in Croatia many people used those unofficial eurobands, I can't post links, but if you search on google "Olav's license plates" and go on the country index and in the Croatia page, in the last page (the pictures he has taken abroad) the first plate has got an unofficial euroband, and the photo was taken in 1998 even longer before 2007. Plus, Malta has used license plates with an official euroband since 1995, although it became a member of the EU only in 2004.


----------



## 037

Does anybody know something about this plate? (Didn't make to save and reupload via cellphone, sorry, please see link)

http://www.kupujemprodajem.com/Stare-tablice-za-petokrakom-Prodato-34580501-oglas.htm'

VG*1184

Looks Yugoslavian - font, size, VG as Vogošća, red five-point star... However, there is no dash to split group of numerals (here to 2 of 2) to be regular post-1961, no blue background nor NM script to be dashless police plate, no third letter for zone to be 1960-1961 intermediate solution.

------ ------

Very interesting: plates of _Jedinica za specijalne operacije_ (JSO - Unit for special operations, antiterrorists...). This plates were in use, but in their own system, out of regular, army, police and local community one. 

JSO-01-010
...

http://www.kupujemprodajem.com/JSO-tablice-sa-borbenih-vozila-34378725-oglas.htm

Looks something similar as Zastava factory plates which were black-on-yellow in form ZCZ*10-55, but vehicles with theese were not driven outside plant with such plates.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Balkanada said:


> You didn't tell me anything I didn't already know. *I'm saying I've seen plates with the EU logo, regardless of the fact that the countries that the automobiles are registered in are not part of the European Union.* I was just wondering what's up with those, some novelty or something?
> 
> ----
> 
> No idea what this is but I spotted it in Sarajevo


Probably a sticker? I've seen a few Turkish plates with the turkish flag on them, probably also stickers.

Also, pitty kyrgyzstan has changed their format. They had a nice unique left-strip.


----------



## Maks33

Self-proclaimed and non-recognized Luhansk People's Republic introduced their own license plates (video in Russian).


----------



## 037

*Fourth numeral on regular plates.*










After 5,5 years of use of new Serbian system 3-numeral-and-2-letter combinations are exhausted in BG zone, so 4-numeral-and-2-letter are issued. Interesting, they dont start with 0001-AA but 1000-AA. 

Taxi plates after exhausting gone other way - BG+999-TX was followed by BG+0001-TX, but after BG+9999-TX we got BG+10000-TX.


----------



## hugh

NordikNerd said:


> According to google maps there is no way of driving from California to Rio, due to the Darien gap, but you can drive from L.A to Colon, Panama distance: 6323km and from there you take the ferry to Cartagena, Colombia.
> 
> The second part of the trip from Cartagena, Colombia to Rio is 7709km if you drive through the Amazon or 8931km if you pass through Peru, northern Chile, Argentina and Paraguay. A total distance of 16640km.
> 
> I think this seems to be more of an expedition-like roadtrip, either way I dont think it's safe to drive through Honduras and I wouldnt rely on the roads through the Amazon. The Californa car presumably arrived in Rio on a freight ship.


A man who obviously takes things literally.


----------



## volodaaaa

037 said:


> *Fourth numeral on regular plates.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 5,5 years of use of new Serbian system 3-numeral-and-2-letter combinations are exhausted in BG zone, so 4-numeral-and-2-letter are issued. Interesting, they dont start with 0001-AA but 1000-AA.
> 
> Taxi plates after exhausting gone other way - BG+999-TX was followed by BG+0001-TX, but after BG+9999-TX we got BG+10000-TX.


The least sustainable changeover ever. Serbia definitely have not taken an advantage of it.


----------



## Corvinus

Fouga said:


> ^^^ As a matter of interest, what is the charge/fee/price for a personalised plate in the Czech Republic?
> 
> And in other countries?


In Hungary, the standard numbering scheme is ABC-123 for ordinary vehicles. 

Personalized plates can be 
- a specific three letters - three numerals combination, which costs HUF 112'450.- (ca. EUR 350.-)
- a four letters - two numerals, or five letters - one numeral combination, which costs HUF 435'000.- (ca. EUR 1'300.-)

These prices were effective from 2009 on and still valid in 2015. 

[URL="http://www.gyakorikerdesek.hu/kozlekedes__autok-motorok__4048389-szemelyautora-egyedileg-eloallitott-rendszamtabla-dija-mindennel-egyutt-korulbel"]http://www.gyakorikerdesek.hu/kozlekedes__autok-motorok__4048389-szemelyautora-egyedileg-eloallitott-rendszamtabla-dija-mindennel-egyutt-korulbel [/URL]

Conditions for vanity plate combinations:
- Total number of characters must be six,
- First three characters must be letters,
- Last character must be a numeral, and in case of a single numeral, cannot be 0,
- Letters must be followed by numerals only (no intermixing of letters and numerals),
- Misleading and intimidating words will be rejected (e.g. POLIC, MAFIA, ZSARU (= "cop"), as well as obscene and vulgar expressions.

https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magyar_forgalmi_rendsz%C3%A1mok


----------



## volodaaaa

Corvinus said:


> In Hungary, the standard numbering scheme is ABC-123 for ordinary vehicles.
> 
> Personalized plates can be
> - a specific three letters - three numerals combination, which costs HUF 112'450.- (ca. EUR 350.-)
> - a four letters - two numerals, or five letters - one numeral combination, which costs HUF 435'000.- (ca. EUR 1'300.-)
> 
> These prices were effective from 2009 on and still valid in 2015.
> 
> http://villam-muszaki-vizsga.hu/egyedi-rendszamtabla-egyeni-rendszamtabla/http://www.gyakorikerdesek.hu/kozle...-rendszamtabla-dija-mindennel-egyutt-korulbel
> 
> Conditions for vanity plate combinations:
> - Total number of characters must be six,
> - First three characters must be letters,
> - Last character must be a numeral, and in case of a single numeral, cannot be 0,
> - Letters must be followed by numerals only (no intermixing of letters and numerals),
> - Misleading and intimidating words will be rejected (e.g. POLIC, MAFIA, ZSARU (= "cop"), as well as obscene and vulgar expressions.
> 
> https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magyar_forgalmi_rendszámok


I've spotted several Hungarian personalised plates, but I have never seen Czech ones.


----------



## NordikNerd

*German military licenseplate*


----------



## 037

Official examples of new Croatian plates - announced for 1.7., but should be issued since 3.7.:









Regular:

















Motorcycle and quadrocycle:









Moped and light quadrocycle:









Example - drawing (ZG - Zagreb; HR-zone is just example):









Official tech drawings:
http://www.mup.hr/UserDocsImages/topvijesti/2016/srpanj/reg/obrazac%20reg%20plocice.pdf

Source:
http://www.mup.hr/239570.aspx


----------



## Corvinus

^^ Nice and patriotic design, must have been strongly inspired by the Austrian and Slovenian current series.


----------



## dubart

The design is from 1992. Only the euroband is now added.


----------



## 037

United Kingdom is one of EU members in which euroband on plates is optional; however, lot of their plates have regular euroband (with stars and GB, I don't think now on flag-euroband-lookalike-logos). What would happened about this issue if UK left EU?

------ ------

^ & ^ ^

Maybe I am too much Yugonostalgic but 'm not satisfied with any post-Yugoslavian plate solution. There is some interesting designs, there is some interesting systems, but we lack some really advanced ones - and we had opportunities. 

Sorry to say, but they are way too colorfully (except 1998-2009 BIH), messy, wanna-be-american (unfortunately, this is case in whole Europe), with lack of good taste when we speak about visual impression. More important, readability and systems are not better, either.

------ ------ 

New Croatian plates issued:

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/vozaci-od-ponedjeljka-mogu-kupiti-nove-registarske-tablice---442175.html










There is few differences beside euroband:

- coat of arms are not edge-surrounded any more and looks like it is printed now (earlier version is usually sticker with transcend paint over it);

- left field with euroband is on flat area of thin now (as wided edge).


----------



## darko06

I do not agree completely.
Croatia introduced new plates in 1993, with white empty space provided for blue EU strip. Croatia also introduced system with two letters (town designation) - three numerals and two letters, later expanded with - four numerals and two letters. Actually, it seems that this system was a forerunner for plate inscription in form LL-nnn-LL (today can be find in Italy, France, Austria (except Vienna), Serbia, earlier in Macedonia, etc.).

The so called competition for plates in 2013, with only three solutions of two authors (one famous Croatian designer was author of one solution and his ghost design bureau was author of another one) was farcical, because it stipulated change of all plates at once, where one chosen contractor from the government would make a huge profit. Very costly and fortunately unnecessary.

EDIT: Croatia introduced new plates in order to differentiate itself from old Yugoslav system. Now when blue EU strip is finally introduced, it is completely in order that the font from 1993 is maintained. One should look closely to find that almost all European states maintained their fonts when e.g. inverting the font & canvas from white lettering/black plate into regular black lettering/white plate (Austria, Italy, Poland, Netherlands) or when introducing blue EU strip. It seems that only Germany changed their font, for security reasons. However it is curious that new Argentinian and Kirgyzstan plates possess current German font.


----------



## darko06

And of course wrong formulation: who are we? Thank God, Croatia doesn't belong anymore to this imaginative we, and will belong never again.


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## Worldplates

Uppsala said:


> In south part of France close to the border of Spain I found this plate. It must be very rare even in France
> 
> This one is from Guyane or French Guiana. Thats far away from France. Thats not Europe. Its a part of South America. I think this plates must be very rare in France :happy:


Nah, in France you can choose whatever department you want in your plate, so most probable this car never left Europe, and it could even have never left France.....


----------



## NordikNerd

*Rallye license-plate*

Today I took a photo of a rallye-BMW with an orange coloured license plate. 








Usually licenseplates in Sweden are white, although taxis have yellow licenseplates and diplomatic vehicles have blue ones.


----------



## Flavio1179

NordikNerd said:


> Today I took a photo of a rallye-BMW with an orange coloured license plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually licenseplates in Sweden are white, although taxis have yellow licenseplates and diplomatic vehicles have blue ones.


I couldn't find this plate on any plates websites I know. Is it a sort of rally plate or just a normal plate painted in orange? (the format fits the normal one)


----------



## NordikNerd

Flavio1179 said:


> I couldn't find this plate on any plates websites I know. Is it a sort of rally plate or just a normal plate painted in orange? (the format fits the normal one)


No it's not a normal white plate painted in orange. It is a special plate for rallye-vehicles. Notice that the white Peugeot behind also has an orange plate.

I forgot to mention that we also have yellow/black military plates, so depending on the purpose of the vehicle there can be 5 different colours of a licenseplate in Sweden.


How about special plates for certain vehicles in other countries ? are there special licenseplates for taxis or rallye-vehicles ?


----------



## Quilmeño89

When the new Mercosur license plate was presented, different colours for each type of vehicle were established. For the moment, only Argentina and Uruguay have these license plates, but only Uruguay have different colours (in Argentina we had a problem with manufacturing, and we don't know if we will have colours too).

These are the Uruguayan license plates:



[email protected] said:


> Public transport: *Green*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars for rent: *Red*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official vehicles (police, government, etc): *Blue*



Diplomatic Corps: *Gold*



[email protected] said:


>




Currently, in Argentina we have this special plates (pre-Mercosur style):

Diplomatic Corps, Consular Corps, Special Missions, International Organizations, etc: *Light blue* background.

In this case, *D* means Diplomatic Corps, *CP* = Portuguese Republic and *X* = Personal use:










In this case, *D* means Diplomatic Corps, *AD* = Republic of Angola and *B* = Official use:









Source


Also, we have special plates for government (e.g. Judiciary):









Source









Source


And particular trailers (not for truck trailers), adding *101* to the regular numeration):











Brazil and Chile have different background colours.


----------



## Flavio1179

The Argentinian diplomatic ones look amazing!


----------



## MansoorBashir

*Vehicle License Plates in Pakistan - Islamabad*

*First Series: 1960s to Early 2000s*

The earliest registration plates in Islamabad which you can see on the roads today follow a standard series which was implemented from the 1960s up until the early 2000s.

This series was based on the preexisting series being implemented nationwide since 1947. *Three letters (IDx) followed by four numerals (1234)*. The first two letters (ID) denoted the city or district within which the vehicle was registered (Islamabad in this case) and the following letter (x) was part of the continuing series. Vehicles registered in the early 70s were likely to have registration plates such as IDA 1234 and vehicles registered in the early to mid 2000s were likely to have registration plates such as IDM 1234. These were non computerized and all their data was backed up in hard-copied archives.

The registration plates themselves were almost entirely black with white/silver/gold font used for the registration code itself. The plates were non standardized which is why you saw most vehicle owners use custom fonts and colors on their registration plates. An example of this series can be seen below.

*












Standard Islamabad License Plate (1960s to Early 2000s)

Click to expand...

*Additionally, during this time period, Government and Law Enforcement Forces had specialized registration plates in Islamabad. Government vehicle plates had a green backdrop and the lettered prefixes were always denoted as *IDG (G = Government)* followed by four standard numerals. Police vehicles followed a similar standard with a blue backdrop with the standard *IDP (P = Police)* prefix followed by four standard numerals.

*












Standard Islamabad Police License Plate (1960s to Early 2000s)

Click to expand...

*

*Second Series: Early 2000s to 2015*

In the early to mid 2000s, The Capital Excise and Taxation Department introduced new vehicle registration plates. These were computerized and upon registration, you'd receive a standard issue registration plate. These plates had a white backdrop with a black border and standardized font. *The series consisted of two letters (xx) followed by a hyphen and three numerals (123)*. Additionally, ICT (Islamabad Capital Territory) would be embossed on top of the plate whilst ISLAMABAD would be embossed on the bottom.

The series began with Government and Police vehicles reserving the *Gx series* for their vehicles along with a green background. Private vehicles started off with the Hx series and completed the entire chain of alphabets before going from Ax to Fx in early 2015.

*












Standard Islamabad License Plate (Early 2000s to 2015)

Click to expand...














Islamabad Government and Police License Plate (Early 2000s to 2015)

Click to expand...

**Third Series: 2015-2016*

The third series introduced in 2015 was an extension of the second series. The only difference was the design of the issued registration plates. The series remained the same [XX-123] but the redesigned registration plates featured a graphic vector silhouette of the Faisal Mosque in the backdrop.

This design, though popular for its minimalist aesthetics, was largely criticized by law enforcement agencies as the silhouette backdrop often made it difficult to identify the registration number at a glance. It was therefore dropped just after a year as the fourth series was introduced in 2016.

*





















Standard Islamabad License Plate (2015-2016)

Click to expand...

**Fourth Series: 2016-Present*

The fourth series saw a revamp in the standardization of vehicle registration. As the two letter series had run its course, a new three letter hyphen three numerals series (XXX - 123) series was introduced in early 2016. The new series came with a new standard design for the license plates. The left quarter featured a light blue rectangle with a white vector of the Faisal Mosque whilst the remaining three quarters featured a white backdrop with the registration number embossed onto it in black.



> Standard Islamabad License Plate (2016-Present)


*Special License Plates: Diplomatic and International Envoy Vehicles*

The United Nations and Diplomatic Envoys present in Islamabad have special license plates allotted to them since the city is the capital and houses almost all the diplomatic and UN missions in the country.

Diplomatic license plates are the most easily recognizable in Islamabad. They feature a dark red backdrop with with embossed font for the registration number. _Islamabad_ is embossed on the bottom of each plate. Two letters (CD - Capital Diplomat) followed by two or three numerals signifying the country of origin of the diplomatic mission which are based on the alphabetical ranking of the country, hyphen, followed by two to three numerals (signifying the rank of the vehicle within the diplomatic mission of the country). As an example, *CD - 01 - 01* would be the official vehicle of the ambassador of Afghanistan to Pakistan in Islamabad.

The UN plates follow the international pattern of *UN 12-3456* with a standard light blue or yellow backdrop with a black font. Since it is illegal to photograph vehicles of international envoys in Islamabad, very few photographs of them exist. Below are a few examples.



> *License Plate of a vehicle belonging to the Danish Embassy in Islamabad.*





> *United Nations License Plate in Islamabad*


----------



## MansoorBashir

*Vehicle License Plates in Pakistan - Punjab Province*

*First Series: 1947-2006*

Just as Islamabad's first series from 1969 to the early 2000s, as explained in post #3870 of this thread, The Province of Punjab followed a similar vehicle registration series.

Each registration number would have three letters followed by one to four numerals (XXX 1234). The first two letters would signify the district or city in which the vehicle was registered followed by a third letter was part of the continuing series. The numerals would start at 1 and end at 9999. Below are a few examples.

RIA 1234 - The RI denotes that the vehicle was registered in Rawalpindi. The A is part of the continuing series which would end at Z.

LEA 1234 - Just as in the previous case, the LE denotes that the vehicle was registered in Lahore.

Between 1947 to 2006, this series was followed and almost all plates registered in Punjab had a black backdrop with white letters and numerals. However, most people had their own custom plates designed, often with a white backdrop and black font.



> *Standard Gujranwala License Plate (1947-2006)*





> *Custom Faisalabad License Plate (1947-2006)*


*Second Series (2006-Present)*

In 2006, The Government of Punjab decided to revamp its Excise and Taxation Department and subsequently ended up with a new computerized system for vehicle registration in Punjab. It carried forward the idea to use two alphabets to denote the vehicle's district or city of origin but made additional changes to the series and the design of the license plates.

Firstly, They included a green quarter to left of the plate with a bouquet of different crops native to the province as an ode to the province's agricultural background with PUNJAB written underneath it.

Secondly, they introduced three different backdrop colors for the remainder of the plate. A simple white backdrop meant that it was a private vehicle. A green backdrop meant that it was a government owned vehicle. An orange backdrop meant that it was a public transport vehicle.

In addition to this, each plate came with a hyphen followed by two numerals to signify the date of registration of the vehicle itself. -07 meant that the vehicle was registered in 2007. -16 would mean that the vehicle was registered in 2016.

Some examples of this series are as follows:

MUA 1234 -06 | MU = Multan, A is part of the series continuation, 1234 is part of the numerical series starting at 0001 and ending at 9999 (just as it was done so previously) and -06 denotes that the vehicle was registered in 2006.



> *Standard Punjab License Plate for Private Vehicles (2006-Present)
> 
> LE denotes that the vehicle is registered in Lahore. -06 denotes that the vehicle was registered in 2006. The white backdrop denotes that the vehicle is for private use.*





> *Standard Punjab License Plate for Private Vehicles (2006-Present)
> 
> LE denotes that the vehicle is registered in Lahore. -11 denotes that the vehicle was registered in 2011. The white backdrop denotes that the vehicle is for private use.*





> *Standard Punjab License Plate for Public Vehicles (2006-Present)
> 
> Just as in the previous case, LE denotes that the vehicle was registered in Lahore and -16 denotes that it was registered in 2016. The orange backdrop denotes that the vehicle is for public use* (a taxi cab in this case).





> Standard Punjab License Plate for Government Vehicles (2006-Present)
> 
> *Just as in the previous case, LE denotes that the vehicle was registered in Lahore and -07 denotes that it was registered in 2007. The green backdrop denotes that the vehicle is for official use* (Lahore Police in this case).


----------



## hegoak64

Thank you mansoorBashir for pictures ! very intersting and beautiful plates, especially Punjab's ones
Do you know the way for a collector to add one to his collection ?


----------



## hegoak64

Worldplates said:


> Nah, in France you can choose whatever department you want in your plate, so most probable this car never left Europe, and it could even have never left France.....


but to be sure of origin, you can have a lower add for a garage dealer :


----------



## Fane40

Excellent job MansoorBashir!
Very informative for a collector like me.
More please !


----------



## MansoorBashir

hegoak64 said:


> Thank you mansoorBashir for pictures ! very intersting and beautiful plates, especially Punjab's ones
> Do you know the way for a collector to add one to his collection ?





Fane40 said:


> Excellent job MansoorBashir!
> Very informative for a collector like me.
> More please !


Thank you! I'll make a list of license plates from other parts of Pakistan shortly.



> Do you know the way for a collector to add one to his collection ?


I'm unsure of how one could go about doing that abroad. The standard plates are government issued and duplicating them is a criminal offence. Despite that, there is an underground market for custom and "replicated" license plates (such as these). I'll see if there's some way to have them made and shipped online.


----------



## C2C

I saw this in Paris today and tried to see what it was but I have no idea.
Any help?


----------



## C2C

I think it might be Gibraltar but I'm not sure. The green wedge to the right side of the plate is throwing me off.


----------



## MansoorBashir

*Vehicle License Plates in Pakistan - Sindh*

This post is the third my series on Vehicle License Plates in Pakistan. Previously, I covered Islamabad in #3870 and Punjab in #3871. In this post, I shall cover license plates in Sindh.

Unlike Islamabad and Punjab, License plates in Sindh haven't seen a lot of consistency in design or series. Since 1947, a number of different designs have been used, often simultaneously. Only recently, through the adoption of digital licensing, have they been standardized.


First Series (1947 to 1977)

The first post-partition license plate series in Sindh implemented the standard adopted nationwide at the time. Three Letters followed by four numerals (XXX 1234), just as in Punjab from 1947-2006. The first two letters would signify the district or city in which the vehicle was registered followed by a third letter was part of the continuing series. The numerals would start at 1 and end at 9999. Below are a few examples.

KAB 1234 - The KA denotes that the vehicle was registered in Karachi. The B is part of the continuing series which started at A and would end at Z.

HDA 1234 - The HD denotes that the vehicle was registered in Hyderabad. The A is part of the continuing series which would end at Z.

The standard was a black backdrop with a white font. In some instances (1947-1950), the Urdu Script was used in lieu of the English script. This, however, was quickly dropped and it is extremely rare to find such a plate today.



> *Standard Sindh License Plates (1947-1977)*


Second Series (1977 to 1980)

Considering that Sindh was home to the cosmopolitan heartland of Pakistan, Karachi, at the time. The previous series had run it's course in the city as a growing number of vehicles began to turn up on the roads. Therefore, the Sindh government introduced a new standard.

The new license plates would feature three numerals, a hyphen, followed by three additional numerals (123 - 456). At the bottom of the plate the city/district of origin of the vehicle would be embossed onto it along with year(s) of registration of the vehicle (77 KARACHI 78) at the bottom for private vehicles.

Private license plates in this series would have a white backdrop with a blue font whilst it was inversed (blue backdrop with white font) for commercial vehicles. The State Emblem of Sindh was also embossed on private license plates.



> *Standard Sindh License Plates (1977-1980)*


Third Series (1980 to 1995)

The third series came with a new standard. One letter, which was later expanded to two, and four numerals (A 1234). As in the previous series, at the bottom of the plate the city/district of origin of the vehicle would be embossed onto it. The license plates came with an orange backdrop with a black font for private vehicles, black backdrop with white font for commercial vehicles. Vehicles that belong to the government have a green number plate with embossed white letters. Emergency vehicles license plates came with a white backdrop and a green font and continue to be issued today.

The letters ranged from A to Z and had no connotation with the vehicle's city or district of origin. It was the first time such a system was adopted in Pakistan.



> *Standard Sindh License Plate (1980-1995)*


Fourth Series (1995 to 2015)

The fourth series expanded on the standard set in the third series due to the rise in the number of vehicles in Sindh and Karachi in particular.

Each registration number would have three letters, starting from AAA, followed by a hyphen and three numerals. This standard would start from AAA - 001 and would end at ZZZ - 999.

There are different variants of this series, similar to Punjab.

For private vehicles, the backdrop of license plates is orange with a black font and border.

For commercial vehicles, the backdrop of license plates is black with a white font and border.

For emergency vehicles (mostly ambulances), the backdrop of license plates is white with a green font. This is a direct continuation of the standard from the third series and continues to be used to this day. The first two alphabets are always (EA) followed by four numerals.

Vehicles that belong to the Sindh Government have a green backdrop with embossed white font. Plates start with abbreviated alphabets such as (GS) (GP) (GL) HC for high court (SP) for Sindh Police followed by a string of numbers.

In all cases, On the bottom, "Sindh" is super-embossed in black, replacing the old standard of having city/district names on the plates. In the mid 2000s, the State Emblem of Sindh was brought back from the second series and painted on each plate, usually on the top.



> *Standard Sindh License Plates for Private Vehicles (1995-2016)*
> 
> Note: The State Emblem of Singh is absent from the first photograph as it was registered before the symbol was introduced into the series, as depicted in the second photograph.





> *Standard Sindh License Plates for Emergency Vehicles (1980-2016)
> *
> Note: The EA series was reserved for emergency vehicles in the third series in 1980. It continues to be used and issued by the Sindh Government to this day despite the adoption of the fourth series.





> *Standard Sindh License Plates for Government/Police Vehicles (1980-2016)*
> 
> Note: SP denotes that the vehicle is property of Sindh Police. This string of characters, among others, is specially reserved for government vehicle licence plates.


Approved Fifth Series (2016-Present)

As of today, the fourth series continues to be the standardized method of licensing and registering vehicles in Sindh. Therefore, the fourth series license plates continue to be issued by the Sindh government. However, the new series was introduced in January 2016 and is set to be standardized in the next few months. 

A final design has not been announced but the Sindh Government has stated that it will feature a white backdrop with a blue font and border similar to the second series (1977-1980) for private vehicles with the addition of the state emblem on the left corner and "SINDH" super-embossed on the bottom. Additionally, similar to the current series in Punjab, these license plates will feature the year of registration of the vehicle with a hyphen followed by the last two digits of the year (-16).

Although the new series will have three letters followed by four numerals, it is unclear whether the letters will denote the city of origin of the vehicle as done so in Punjab or will it be based on the preexisting standard in Sindh where all the letters are part of a continuing series.



> *An Illustration of the Approved Standard Sindh License Plate for Private Vehicles (2016-Present)*
> 
> Note: This design is subject to change as no official design has been formally unveiled and finalized as of yet.


----------



## MansoorBashir

*Vehicle License Plates in Pakistan - Balochistan, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, Azad Jammu & Kashmir, and Gilgit-Baltistan*

Thusfar in this series, I have covered three separate provinces and territories in individual posts.

Islamabad Capital Territory in #3870

Punjab in #3871

Sindh in #3878.

In this post, I shall cover license plates from four separate provinces and territories. These shall include Balochistan, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (Formerly: North-West Frontier Province), Azad Jammu & Kashmir, and Gilgit-Baltistan (Formerly: Northern Areas).

*Balochistan*

License plates from Balochistan are a rare sight to most Pakistanis. As a province of less than 8 million people in a country of over 190 million people, it's already rare to see cars from that part of the country. Additionally, most people from Balochistan prefer to have their vehicles registered in Sindh. In fact, I saw my first Balochistan license plate "in the wild" just a few months ago. Therefore, I won't be able to give an accurate chronological look at license plates from Balochistan as I have done so previously.

First Series (1947 to Mid 1980s)

Just as done so in other parts of the country from 1947, Balochistan adopted the three letters followed by one to four numerals for vehicle licence registration numbers. The first two letters would denote the city/district where the vehicle was registered. AN example below:

QUA 1234 - QU would denote the city of origin of the vehicle (Quetta in this case) and A would be part of the continuing series which would end at Z. The numerals would follow the same pattern from 0001 to 9999.

LAA 1234 - LA would denote the city of origin of the vehicle (Lasbela in this case).

These license plates would be simple. A black backdrop with white font or inversed. Unfortunately, I could not find a clear image of such a plate online.

Second Series (Mid 1980s to 2001)

The second series, introduced somewhere in the mid 80s, was based on the Third Series in Sindh. The plate itself had a black backdrop and white font. The registration number itself was based on two letters followed by four numerals. The bottom of the plate was inscribed with the city/district in which the vehicle was registered.



> *Standard Balochistan License Plate (Mid 80s to 2001)*


Third Series 

The third series, introduced in 2001, was based on the Fourth Series in Sindh (1995-2015). It featured three letters (AAA to ZZZ) and three numerals (001 to 999). However, there were a few notable differences in this from the Sindhi standard.

The plates featured a white backdrop with a black embossed font and border with the State Emblem of Balochistan painted in the middle. Furthermore, *BALOCHISTAN* was embossed on top of the plate whilst the city/district of origin of the vehicle would be embossed on the bottom.



> *Standard Balochistan License Plates (2001 to Early 2010s)*
> 
> Note: The first vehicle is registered in the city of Sibi and the second is registered in the city of Lasbela.


Fourth Series (Early 2010s to Present)

The fourth series, though the same in aesthetics and design as the last series, saw a change in the registration series. Three letters were replaced by just two and three numerals were increased to four. Everything else, including the design and font, remained the same.



> *Standard Balochistan License Plate (Early 2010s to Present)*


*Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (Formerly: North-West Frontier Province)*

First Series (1947-1995)

Just as in the previous cases, the first series in NWFP was based on the nationally adopted standard of three letters followed by four numerals where the first two letters denoted the city or district in which the vehicle was registered. These plates were subsequently replaced by the second series as many people chose to re-register their vehicles once the new series was adopted.

Second Series (1995-Present)

The second series gave NWFP license plates a new identity. Firstly, they introduced a unique registration system. One letter (A to Z) followed by four numerals (0001 to 9999). This was later expanded to two letters (AA to ZZ). Additionally, the new plates featured the State Emblem of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, named North-West Frontier Province at the time, in color. On top of the plate, "NWFP" was embossed in black (Changed to Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa in 2009) and on the bottom the city or district in which the vehicle was registered was embossed in black (or white on Government vehicles).

Three variants of this series exist. Private vehicle license plates have a white backdrop with a black embossed font. Commercial vehicles have an orange backdrop (similar to the current plates for private vehicles in Sindh) with a black embossed font and government vehicles have a green backdrop with a white embossed font.

It used to be slightly different for government vehicles before 2014, where only a small green strip at the bottom would differentiate it from a standard private license plate.



> *Standard NWFP Private and Government License Plates (1995-2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Standard NWFP Commercial/Public License Plate (1995-2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Standard KPK Government License Plate (2009-Present)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Standard KPK License Plate (2009-Present)*


*Azad Jammu & Kashmir*

Due to the Kashmir Crisis, which began in 1948 and continues to this day, Pakistani Administered Kashmir hasn't formally been incorporated into the country as of yet even though it is a de facto province. Since 1947, while the rest of the country saw uniformity in how to standardize their vehicle registration and licensing, Azad Kashmir and the Northern Areas (now Gilgit-Baltistan) chose a different path.



> The earliest license plates from Azad Kashmir can be seen from 1947. Three letters (AJK) followed by three numerals.


Until the late 90s, AJK did not have a robust standardized vehicle registration system in place. Then their first computerized series was introduced based on what was already being implemented across the rest of Pakistan.

First Series (Late 1990s to 2009)

The first standardized licence plates in Azad Kashmir were based directly on the NWFP (KPK) plates at the time. The color schemes, registering systems and even the design was based on what was already being implemented in NWFP (KPK). The only difference was the change of the state emblem, when AJK incorporated their state emblem into their license plate.



> *Standard AJK License Plates (Late 90s-2009)*


Second Series (2009-Present)

Just as KPK modified it's standardization method in 2009, AJK adopted the same method. However, they brought about a change in the design of the license plates. Based on the license plates in Punjab at the time, they dedicated a quarter in the left to a symbol, the Chinar leaf. The Symbol of Kashmir. The rest of the design was based on the existing Islamabad license plate at the time.



> *Standard AJK License Plate (2009-Present)*


*Gilgit-Baltistan (Formerly: Northern Areas)*

To this day, GB continues to use the old (XXA 1234) method of registering vehicles based on cities or districts with no standardized license plates. Until 2010, the region was just an unincorporated territory with no central government which is why residents had their vehicles registered in AJK. However, it's expected that they will introduce standardized license plates very soon.


----------



## hegoak64

Hello Mansoorbashir
Wow ! what a lot of informations !!!! Thank you so much
and thank you too for your hopes (Sure my friend Fane40 and me awaiting a good news from you) 
Could I contact you directly ? that's about the use of your infos. Thanx


----------



## Hamster333

Which city in Hungary is MLU - ××× ? Thanks.


----------



## volodaaaa

Hamster333 said:


> Which city in Hungary is MLU - ××× ? Thanks.


Hungary does not have district/city based licence plates. MLU could be whatever city.


----------



## Maks33

Hamster333 said:


> Which city in Hungary is MLU - ××× ? Thanks.


According to information from Platesmania (spots and places, where those spots were made), MLU plates were evidently issued in the Borsod-Abaúj-Zemplén county (as well as in the city of Miskolc), but it's not a fact they were entirely issued (from 001 to 999) there.


----------



## Flavio1179

Does someone know how the new system on 2015 plates from Moldova works? Is the combination issued randomly or in sequence (so after ABC-123 there's ABC-124)? I've seen more plates starting with low letters (and photographed one starting with Q) than starting with A, they're personalized perhaps?


----------



## Maks33

Flavio1179 said:


> Does someone know how the new system on 2015 plates from Moldova works? Is the combination issued randomly or in sequence (so after ABC-123 there's ABC-124)? I've seen more plates starting with low letters (and photographed one starting with Q) than starting with A, they're personalized perhaps?


Literal combinations in new Moldovan system were issued in sequence at first (from AAB to AAP as well). Now they are issued randomly.
Gallery of spots is here: http://platesmania.com/md/gallery.php?ctype=5?&lang=en


----------



## Corvinus

Maks33 said:


> Gallery of spots is here: http://platesmania.com/md/gallery.php?ctype=5?&lang=en


That site also features photos of Hungarian plates ....










LOOOOOL


----------



## isaidso

*Canada's 3 territorial plates: Northwest Territory, Nunavut, and Yukon*


----------



## 037

*Internal plates*

Internal plates, valid only inside complex in which other vehicles are in normal conditions usually banned, but due to big number of vehicles it is unacceptable to leave them unmarked.

Plates of Serbian and ex Yugoslavian car and arms factory Zastava from Kragujevac. ZCZ - "Zavodi Crvena zastava" (eng. Zavods/Factories "Crvena zastava"). Black on yellow with red star (in form ZCZ*12-34).











Plates of Zagreb airport (ZLZ - "zračna luka - Zagreb", eng. "air port Zagreb"); white on blue (ZLZ-5678).


----------



## Flavio1179

The Northwest Territory plate is one of the best looking and most interesting plate ever!


----------



## Maks33

Corvinus said:


> That site also features photos of Hungarian plates


Not only Hungarian, but also Montenegrin, Luxembourgish, Israeli, American (only 16 US states are available now), and Chinese plates.
General statistics of country sections is here: http://platesmania.com/stat


----------



## Fane40

Vehicle License Plates in Pakistan - Balochistan, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, Azad Jammu & Kashmir, and Gilgit-Baltistan
Thusfar in this series, I have covered three separate provinces and territories in individual posts.

Islamabad Capital Territory in #3870

Punjab in #3871

Sindh in #3878.

In this post, I shall cover license plates from four separate provinces and territories. These shall include Balochistan, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (Formerly: North-West Frontier Province), Azad Jammu & Kashmir, and Gilgit-Baltistan (Formerly: Northern Areas).

Balochistan

License plates from Balochistan are a rare sight to most Pakistanis. As a province of less than 8 million people in a country of over 190 million people, it's already rare to see cars from that part of the country. Additionally, most people from Balochistan prefer to have their vehicles registered in Sindh. In fact, I saw my first Balochistan license plate "in the wild" just a few months ago. Therefore, I won't be able to give an accurate chronological look at license plates from Balochistan as I have done so previously.

First Series (1947 to Mid 1980s)

Just as done so in other parts of the country from 1947, Balochistan adopted the three letters followed by one to four numerals for vehicle licence registration numbers. The first two letters would denote the city/district where the vehicle was registered. AN example below:

QUA 1234 - QU would denote the city of origin of the vehicle (Quetta in this case) and A would be part of the continuing series which would end at Z. The numerals would follow the same pattern from 0001 to 9999.

LAA 1234 - LA would denote the city of origin of the vehicle (Lasbela in this case).

These license plates would be simple. A black backdrop with white font or inversed. Unfortunately, I could not find a clear image of such a plate online.

Second Series (Mid 1980s to 2001)

The second series, introduced somewhere in the mid 80s, was based on the Third Series in Sindh. The plate itself had a black backdrop and white font. The registration number itself was based on two letters followed by four numerals. The bottom of the plate was inscribed with the city/district in which the vehicle was registered.

Quote:


Standard Balochistan License Plate (Mid 80s to 2001)
Third Series

The third series, introduced in 2001, was based on the Fourth Series in Sindh (1995-2015). It featured three letters (AAA to ZZZ) and three numerals (001 to 999). However, there were a few notable differences in this from the Sindhi standard.

The plates featured a white backdrop with a black embossed font and border with the State Emblem of Balochistan painted in the middle. Furthermore, BALOCHISTAN was embossed on top of the plate whilst the city/district of origin of the vehicle would be embossed on the bottom.

Quote:




Standard Balochistan License Plates (2001 to Early 2010s)

Note: The first vehicle is registered in the city of Sibi and the second is registered in the city of Lasbela.
Fourth Series (Early 2010s to Present)

The fourth series, though the same in aesthetics and design as the last series, saw a change in the registration series. Three letters were replaced by just two and three numerals were increased to four. Everything else, including the design and font, remained the same.

Quote:


Standard Balochistan License Plate (Early 2010s to Present)
Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (Formerly: North-West Frontier Province)

First Series (1947-1995)

Just as in the previous cases, the first series in NWFP was based on the nationally adopted standard of three letters followed by four numerals where the first two letters denoted the city or district in which the vehicle was registered. These plates were subsequently replaced by the second series as many people chose to re-register their vehicles once the new series was adopted.

Second Series (1995-Present)

The second series gave NWFP license plates a new identity. Firstly, they introduced a unique registration system. One letter (A to Z) followed by four numerals (0001 to 9999). This was later expanded to two letters (AA to ZZ). Additionally, the new plates featured the State Emblem of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, named North-West Frontier Province at the time, in color. On top of the plate, "NWFP" was embossed in black (Changed to Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa in 2009) and on the bottom the city or district in which the vehicle was registered was embossed in black (or white on Government vehicles).

Three variants of this series exist. Private vehicle license plates have a white backdrop with a black embossed font. Commercial vehicles have an orange backdrop (similar to the current plates for private vehicles in Sindh) with a black embossed font and government vehicles have a green backdrop with a white embossed font.

It used to be slightly different for government vehicles before 2014, where only a small green strip at the bottom would differentiate it from a standard private license plate.

Quote:


Standard NWFP Private and Government License Plates (1995-2009)



Standard NWFP Commercial/Public License Plate (1995-2009)



Standard KPK Government License Plate (2009-Present)



Standard KPK License Plate (2009-Present)
Azad Jammu & Kashmir

Due to the Kashmir Crisis, which began in 1948 and continues to this day, Pakistani Administered Kashmir hasn't formally been incorporated into the country as of yet even though it is a de facto province. Since 1947, while the rest of the country saw uniformity in how to standardize their vehicle registration and licensing, Azad Kashmir and the Northern Areas (now Gilgit-Baltistan) chose a different path.

Quote:


The earliest license plates from Azad Kashmir can be seen from 1947. Three letters (AJK) followed by three numerals.
Until the late 90s, AJK did not have a robust standardized vehicle registration system in place. Then their first computerized series was introduced based on what was already being implemented across the rest of Pakistan.

First Series (Late 1990s to 2009)

The first standardized licence plates in Azad Kashmir were based directly on the NWFP (KPK) plates at the time. The color schemes, registering systems and even the design was based on what was already being implemented in NWFP (KPK). The only difference was the change of the state emblem, when AJK incorporated their state emblem into their license plate.

Quote:


Standard AJK License Plates (Late 90s-2009)
Second Series (2009-Present)

Just as KPK modified it's standardization method in 2009, AJK adopted the same method. However, they brought about a change in the design of the license plates. Based on the license plates in Punjab at the time, they dedicated a quarter in the left to a symbol, the Chinar leaf. The Symbol of Kashmir. The rest of the design was based on the existing Islamabad license plate at the time.

Quote:


Standard AJK License Plate (2009-Present)
Gilgit-Baltistan (Formerly: Northern Areas)

To this day, GB continues to use the old (XXA 1234) method of registering vehicles based on cities or districts with no standardized license plates. Until 2010, the region was just an unincorporated territory with no central government which is why residents had their vehicles registered in AJK. However, it's expected that they will introduce standardized license plates very soon.
__________________

Thank you again for this excellent information about plates of your country.
Some bureau members of license plates club could be interested in using your knowledges and photographies for your country because it's very difficult to get informations from there.


----------



## Flavio1179

MansoorBashir said:


> *First Series: 1960s to Early 2000s*
> 
> The earliest registration plates in Islamabad which you can see on the roads today follow a standard series which was implemented from the 1960s up until the early 2000s.
> 
> This series was based on the preexisting series being implemented nationwide since 1947. *Three letters (IDx) followed by four numerals (1234)*. The first two letters (ID) denoted the city or district within which the vehicle was registered (Islamabad in this case) and the following letter (x) was part of the continuing series. Vehicles registered in the early 70s were likely to have registration plates such as IDA 1234 and vehicles registered in the early to mid 2000s were likely to have registration plates such as IDM 1234. These were non computerized and all their data was backed up in hard-copied archives.
> 
> The registration plates themselves were almost entirely black with white/silver/gold font used for the registration code itself. The plates were non standardized which is why you saw most vehicle owners use custom fonts and colors on their registration plates. An example of this series can be seen below.
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally, during this time period, Government and Law Enforcement Forces had specialized registration plates in Islamabad. Government vehicle plates had a green backdrop and the lettered prefixes were always denoted as *IDG (G = Government)* followed by four standard numerals. Police vehicles followed a similar standard with a blue backdrop with the standard *IDP (P = Police)* prefix followed by four standard numerals.
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *Second Series: Early 2000s to 2015*
> 
> In the early to mid 2000s, The Capital Excise and Taxation Department introduced new vehicle registration plates. These were computerized and upon registration, you'd receive a standard issue registration plate. These plates had a white backdrop with a black border and standardized font. *The series consisted of two letters (xx) followed by a hyphen and three numerals (123)*. Additionally, ICT (Islamabad Capital Territory) would be embossed on top of the plate whilst ISLAMABAD would be embossed on the bottom.
> 
> The series began with Government and Police vehicles reserving the *Gx series* for their vehicles along with a green background. Private vehicles started off with the Hx series and completed the entire chain of alphabets before going from Ax to Fx in early 2015.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *Third Series: 2015-2016*
> 
> The third series introduced in 2015 was an extension of the second series. The only difference was the design of the issued registration plates. The series remained the same [XX-123] but the redesigned registration plates featured a graphic vector silhouette of the Faisal Mosque in the backdrop.
> 
> This design, though popular for its minimalist aesthetics, was largely criticized by law enforcement agencies as the silhouette backdrop often made it difficult to identify the registration number at a glance. It was therefore dropped just after a year as the fourth series was introduced in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> *Fourth Series: 2016-Present*
> 
> The fourth series saw a revamp in the standardization of vehicle registration. As the two letter series had run its course, a new three letter hyphen three numerals series (XXX - 123) series was introduced in early 2016. The new series came with a new standard design for the license plates. The left quarter featured a light blue rectangle with a white vector of the Faisal Mosque whilst the remaining three quarters featured a white backdrop with the registration number embossed onto it in black.
> 
> 
> 
> *Special License Plates: Diplomatic and International Envoy Vehicles*
> 
> The United Nations and Diplomatic Envoys present in Islamabad have special license plates allotted to them since the city is the capital and houses almost all the diplomatic and UN missions in the country.
> 
> Diplomatic license plates are the most easily recognizable in Islamabad. They feature a dark red backdrop with with embossed font for the registration number. _Islamabad_ is embossed on the bottom of each plate. Two letters (CD - Capital Diplomat) followed by two or three numerals signifying the country of origin of the diplomatic mission which are based on the alphabetical ranking of the country, hyphen, followed by two to three numerals (signifying the rank of the vehicle within the diplomatic mission of the country). As an example, *CD - 01 - 01* would be the official vehicle of the ambassador of Afghanistan to Pakistan in Islamabad.
> 
> The UN plates follow the international pattern of *UN 12-3456* with a standard light blue or yellow backdrop with a black font. Since it is illegal to photograph vehicles of international envoys in Islamabad, very few photographs of them exist. Below are a few examples.


I can understand that the third series (2015-16) had some issues for identify the registration, but it looked way better and more modern than the fourth series


----------



## NordikNerd

*License plates October 3rd, Linköping Sweden*

*Licenseplate spotting monday this week.*









*Lithuania * XXX111 format. same format used in Latvia, Hungary, Belgium, Finland and Sweden.









*Estonia* 111XXX format









*Denmark* The yellow colour indicating commercial plates for company vehicles.









*Belgium*- small plate with red letters, most countries use black letters on a white background.


----------



## 037

^ Note that Belgium changed format to basic 1-ABV-234, but new acts allows basically everything on field of custom plates. 

Also, it is interesting that Denmark uses black-on-white as private, black-on-yellow as commercial, and black-on-yellow-and-white as plates for vehicles in combined use.

------  ------

BTW, any news about British plates and Euroband?


.


----------



## keokiracer

Not my pictures. 
This guy drove 18.000 kilometers on an 8 hp Honda Supercup scooter from South Korea to the Nürburgring. Plate from South Korea in Germany, that's pretty frikken rare 

















(pictures via brigdetogantry.com)







Legend.


----------



## dirkm

*Australia in Belgium*

Last week I saw two motocycles from Victoria Australia on the highway in
Belgium !!
The other side of the World !!


----------



## Coover

Saw this while in Rabaul, Papua New Guinea. On newer PNG plates, the first letter denotes the province. This was shipped over from Lae.


----------



## Xoni01PR

Hello SkyscraperCity Community,
Last weekend I saw in southern Germany, near the Austrian border a very strange license plate, but couldn´t take any photo, because I was driving. It was a BMW 2 Active Tourer with Navy Blue License Plates and White font and the Format was OI 169***. The font didn´t seem like the European Designs here.


----------



## hegoak64

Xoni01PR said:


> Hello SkyscraperCity Community,
> Last weekend I saw in southern Germany, near the Austrian border a very strange license plate, but couldn´t take any photo, because I was driving. It was a BMW 2 Active Tourer with Navy Blue License Plates and White font and the Format was OI 169***. The font didn´t seem like the European Designs here.


Just a


----------



## hegoak64

Just a spanish plate for International Organisation (organización internacional)
see here :http://plaque.free.fr/eur/e/?path=./c4_INTER_ORG/


----------



## credit

Yes. its the new plate from 2016


----------



## hugh

Perhaps a bit of bias (I happened to grow up there) but I think UK plates - and the offshoot of the same HK etc. are about the best looking there are. Bold, distinctive, classic font.


----------



## dubart

^^ +1
I also like old French plates - elegant silver font on a black background.


----------



## jovibo

Hamster333 said:


> Which city in Spain is 9191 HRG ? Thanks.


License plates in Spain are national ones, they did not denote provinces since the year 2000 (never denoted cities). 

They begin by four numbers (0000 to 999) followed by three letters (BBB to ZZZ), excluding vowels to avoid bad words, letters CH and LL since only three letters are permitted, and the letters Ñ and Q to avoid any confusion with N and O.


----------



## Adam Brown11

How it "never denoted cities".. I remember .. CE for Ceuta, SE for Sevilla .. MA for MAlaga...
am I wrong ??


----------



## jovibo

Adam Brown11 said:


> How it "never denoted cities".. I remember .. CE for Ceuta, SE for Sevilla .. MA for MAlaga...
> am I wrong ??


Yes ;-)

They denoted the provinces, although I admit there was some confusion. SE is for Sevilla, the province, although the capital is Sevilla (same name). In some other cases it is different, for example, O is for Asturias, not Oviedo, but O is used instead of AS. Other example, NA was used for Navarra, the province, although the capital is Pamplona. It is common that the name of the province has the same name as the capital.

By the way, the most funny Spanish plate, at least for me, was O-0000-O.

Take a look at:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vehicle_registration_plates_of_Spain


----------



## Maks33

Hamster333 said:


> Which city in Spain is 9191 HRG ? Thanks.


In some cases, cities can be defined by detailed information of vehicle and license plate spots, uploaded to Platesmania.com.
All spots of modern Spanish license plates with literal combination HRG: http://platesmania.com/es/gallery.p...=&date1=&date2=&dop=&usr=&com=&vote=?&lang=en
Places where spots were made, are specified in detailed information field.


----------



## Wickie

Hamster333 said:


> Which city in Spain is 9191 HRG ? Thanks.


The province plates did not necessary say where the owner lived.
The plates stayed by the car for it whole lifetime and did not change when the owner moved or the car was sold to another province.

E.g. it was not easy to sell a Madrid plated car in Barcelona!


----------



## Corvinus

When do Belgian plate numbers start on "0"? For vintage cars?

Monte-Carlo, Monaco by AnaLotus, on Flickr


----------



## Wickie

2014


----------



## dirkm

If the license plate starts with a "O", this car is registered as a Oldtimer.
These are the new style license plates the previous type a license plate had the next combination 1-OAA-111.
Greetings from Belgium


----------



## prp002

Residents of Sydney Australia can select their own plates


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Noooo... the american culture of messing with the background of license plates to make it not legible is coming to NSW... Learn from the big old papa UK instead of the wild American cousins


----------



## Balkanada

xzmattzx said:


> Nice! I once spotted a Northwest Territories on the QEW by Stoney Creek. I actually passed it and couldn't get back behind it again, so I exited the QEW and then got back on so that I could catch up to it again.


Interestingly enough this was also shot in Hamilton. I've seen Yukon on more than one occasion but never NWT and this was my first time seeing Nunavut


----------



## prp002

NFZANMNIM said:


> Noooo... the american culture of messing with the background of license plates to make it not legible is coming to NSW... Learn from the big old papa UK instead of the wild American cousins


We have had them for a few years but they are quite expensive. Can't say I've seen any on the roads.

Most are like this, colour matched to the car


----------



## mkt

Argentina (old style) in Miami


----------



## Quilmeño89

^^ That is actually the current license plate for pre-2016 models.

What a coincidence with the last post:

*ARGENTINA - Kombi Last Edition 2013 (never sold here) - Diplomatic license plate:*



















Source

*D* = Diplomatic Corps
*AC* = code for Germany
*I* = for personal use (I to Z)


----------



## NFZANMNIM

^^ Why germany so unique? "Code for Germany"?


----------



## hegoak64

NFZANMNIM said:


> ^^ Why germany so unique? "Code for Germany"?


Sorry but I can't understand your question ....


----------



## Quilmeño89

Each country has its own code. AC is for Germany (DC, Ukraine; CP, Portugal; etc.).


----------



## Maks33

NFZANMNIM said:


> ^^ Why germany so unique? "Code for Germany"?


Diplomatic plates in majority of countries have coding by diplomatic missions. Coding may be literal or digital. For example, two-literal coding is used in Argentina and Italy. Three-digital coding is used in France, Germany, China, Great Britain and Russia.


----------



## NearandFar




----------



## ExoticPlateSpotter

*Romania preps new design of license plates*

Starting from April 2017, Romanian authorities will receive the makeover of the current system:

Traditional and new design with QR-Code:









or modular and unique plate design:
  

  

to compete directly against Moldovan plates which had complete revamp since about two years ago.

NEW LOOK OF ROMANIAN PLATES - 100% MODERN DESIGNS WITH OR WITHOUT QR CODE


----------



## Flavio1179

ExoticPlateSpotter said:


> Starting from April 2017, Romanian authorities will receive the makeover of the current system:
> 
> Traditional and new design with QR-Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or modular and unique plate design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to compete directly against Moldovan plates which had complete revamp since about two years ago.
> 
> NEW LOOK OF ROMANIAN PLATES - 100% MODERN DESIGNS WITH OR WITHOUT QR CODE


Are they also gonna use the German font?


----------



## keokiracer

Given the fact that there are quite a lot of experts in this thread, does anyone of you have any idea where this plate is from? 









PO303VN. Spotted in The Netherlands in the Arnhem region (near German border).


----------



## NordikNerd

keokiracer said:


> Given the fact that there are quite a lot of experts in this thread, does anyone of you have any idea where this plate is from?


Possibly a dutch export licenseplate.


----------



## keokiracer

^^ I was under the impression that those never exceeded 6 characters? Though I might be wrong on that one.


----------



## Maks33

keokiracer said:


> Given the fact that there are quite a lot of experts in this thread, does anyone of you have any idea where this plate is from?
> PO303VN. Spotted in The Netherlands in the Arnhem region (near German border).


Maybe, a non-standard Polish plate from the Poznań City?


----------



## 100P

Laguna is from Poznań, Poland. Plates issued 2013, but it must be home-made replacement. 
You can check polish license plates on www.ufg.pl


----------



## Xoni01PR

*RKS plate in Switzerland*

foto upload

Yesterday i saw this plate of Gjilan of the Republic of Kosovo in Zürich


----------



## 037

Xoni01PR said:


> foto upload


^ In use on Priština-administration controlled (central and southern) parts of Autonomous Province of Kosovo and Metohija; have same status as legal in few countries.



Real plates of Gnjilane, Serbia, in use outside Priština-administration controlled parts of Serbia and outside Serbia:












1961-2010 Gnjilane plates, still in use in parts of Autonomous Province of Kosovo and Metohija:










Pre-1997 plates were with red five-point star instead Yugoslav flag.



KS: UN-administration post-1999 plates for Autonomous Province of Kosovo and Metohija, including Gnjilane (no coding), in use in whole Serbia and abroad:












Note that significant number of vehicles does not have plates at all.


----------



## Xoni01PR

For pre-1997 yugoslavian plates and the plates under UN-administration i have the same opinion as you that they were legally, but the new Serbian license plates are illegal in the Republic of Kosovo &#55356;&#56829;&#55356;&#56816; and outside of it except Serbia. The KS-Plates are also in use where you said. 
Another Point that i don't unterstand and I don't know what you mean is this ''Prishtina-Administration''. I only know,that there is a independent Country of the Republic of Kosovo with its capital Prishtina.


----------



## 037

Xoni01PR said:


> I only know,that there is a independent Country of the Republic of Kosovo with its capital Prishtina.


No, actually. 

But let's talk about plates here.

Post-2010 Gnjilane plates with SRB and GL are legal and in use everywhere (Serbia and abroad), except they are de facto rarely used in areas (ironically, areas of Serbia) which are under influence of administration from Priština due to known issues (so: central and southern Kosovo and big part of Metohija).

Also, 1961-(1997)-2010 plates were in use everywhere during their lifetime - even beyond that on Kosovo and Metohija - and from 1999 parallel with "KS" plates issued by UN.


----------



## volodaaaa

It is silly. I guess Kosovo accepts Serbian plates. I think a car with BG code is okay in Kosovo. The same goes for NS, NI, PA and other various codes of Serbian plates. Serbia (from the Kosovian point of view) is de facto neighbouring country, right? But once you have e. g. KM, the plate is banned and you are banned.

Why should I, as a Slovak, care about internal licence plate codes of Austria?

Is there a kind of legislation in Kosovo banning certain codes of Serbian plates or how is it enforced?


----------



## Alex_ZR

ExoticPlateSpotter said:


> Starting from April 2017, Romanian authorities will receive the makeover of the current system:
> 
> Traditional and new design with QR-Code:
> 
> 
> to compete directly against Moldovan plates which had complete revamp since about two years ago.
> 
> NEW LOOK OF ROMANIAN PLATES - 100% MODERN DESIGNS WITH OR WITHOUT QR CODE



You are still trolling around here?


----------



## 037

volodaaaa said:


> It is silly. I guess Kosovo accepts Serbian plates. I think a car with BG code is okay in Kosovo. The same goes for NS, NI, PA and other various codes of Serbian plates. Serbia (from the Kosovian point of view) is de facto neighbouring country, right? But once you have e. g. KM, the plate is banned and you are banned.


I have friends on K&M so visit that area there and there driving [SRB]KŠ and [SRB]NI, and was drived in [SRB]KM, even 1961-2010 KM - no problem. To be honest, personally I was in Priština only with [SRB]KŠ, old KŠ earlier, and [SRB]KG. 




volodaaaa said:


> Is there a kind of legislation in Kosovo banning certain codes of Serbian plates or how is it enforced?


I except that this could be the case, but I can't find reason to care about this, honestly. By nature, I don't react on violent attempts.

------

I wroted already, but this is mess really, specially for foreigners, so I'll try in short - there is 5 main situations on Kosovo and Metohija.

*[SRB]AB+012-VG*
Plates with SRB (2011-on ones) are legal and in use everywhere in Serbia and abroad except there is problems on territory under influence of administration from Priština if they have code of some city from Kosovo and Metohija, specially if that city have Albanian majority (so: PR, PZ, ĐA are rarely seen in central and southern parts of Kosovo and Metohija, but KM is usually not problem). In general, this kind of plates use some Serbs, Goranci, but very few Albanians. Out of K&M this kind of plates use internal refugees, with permanent homes and addresses on K&M, but still unable to come back on K&M due to safety reasons (Serbs, Muslims, Gorani, Romani, some Albanians - internal-asylum-seekers, members of regular Army, loyal... - ...). 

*-*
Many chose not to use plates at all - this is de facto possible on K&M, but only there. "Safest" option.

*123-KS-456*
UN-plates are in use everywhere since 1999, and they are in parallel use with Serbian plates, both 1961-2010 and 2011-on. In beginning there was resistance because of "KS" mark, (which is Kazakhstan code) because it associates to Kosovo but not Metohija; Serbian suggestion was "KM", "K" (which would look like BIH plates) or no letter at all.

*[RKS]01•234-AB*
New Priština administration plates are issued in 2010 and they are in use on central and southern parts of K&M and in few countries abroad. Only exception is police-plates of this style which are in use on north K&M; they are also illegal in rest of Serbia. There were earlier examples of fake plates ("[KS]Prizren012AB" for example) issued by terrorist organizations also.

*several plates per vehicle*
For example, citizens who live on southern K&M and sometimes drive in other parts or want to go abroad could use "123-KS-456" or "[RKS]01•234-AB" *and* "[SRB]PR+123-AB"; citizens of north K&M use "[SRB]KM+123-AB" and remove plates when go south; "PR=123-456" on K&M and "[SRB]PR+123-AB" in rest of country and abroad...


----------



## volodaaaa

I understand the habits to struggle the obviously unfavourable situation.

But how does it work officially? I mean, you have some *vehicle registration certificate*, you have some *insurance*, etc. Do citizens of Kosovo have two kinds of documents? If my insurance is issued for a Kosovan plate, what if I crash my car with Serbian one?


----------



## 037

volodaaaa said:


> If my insurance is issued for a Kosovan plate, what if I crash my car with Serbian one?


Private prosecution.

What if you have crash with car which does not have plates at all? Similar situation.



volodaaaa said:


> Do citizens of Kosovo have two kinds of documents?


Yes, usually, if they drive outside their area. Citizens from K&M than de facto usually choose to use:
- RKS and SRB;
- KS only;
- RKS and temporarily PROBA SRB;
- SRB and remove plates when drive to south or central Kosovo and Metohija.

As you see, if vehicle have plates, it is rare situation to see crash between [SRB]PR+123-AB and [RKS]01•234-AB (both Priština's plates: "PR" and "01").

However, there is no general rule on K&M. Too many laws (Serbian, UN, EULEX, local, Priština administration's, other...), too weak implementation.

------ ------

Edit:

I almost forgot... After Brussels Agreement there were some ideas about plates. Few months ago there was suggestion to remove/cover SRB, RKS and symbols, and to recognise plates, to extend KS plates at least to 2021 and SRB to at least 2018. However, agreement is not implemented.

http://kossev.info/strana/arhiva/naslov/9742


----------



## adevahi

The 23rd of March I saw an icelandic plate 100 meters far from my home... is still there, parked in the same place, and I live in Seville, south west corner of Europe. In the same square I saw an algerian car 2 years ago, the only one that I've ever seen from this country.


----------



## 037

*And Now for Something Completely Different*

Fe-Schrift on new Cayman Islands' plates.










https://www.caymancompass.com/2017/04/24/new-electronic-license-plates-to-be-issued-in-may/

It will be issued - according to plan - since May 2017. Meanwhile, temporarily plates are enforced:










https://www.caymancompass.com/2017/01/17/govt-to-replace-45000-license-plates/

https://caymannewsservice.com/2017/04/plateless-cars-cause-concern-as-numbers-grow/comment-page-1/

https://www.caymancompass.com/2017/04/11/editorial-when-minor-infractions-lead-to-serious-crimes/


----------



## berry38

Vermont said:


> Hi,
> 
> very interesting thread! Please find below some examples of exotic license plates that I have seen in Warsaw, Poland recently:
> 
> Iraq
> 
> 
> Nigeria (Lagos)
> 
> 
> Libya
> 
> 
> Giblartar (new)
> 
> 
> AbuDhabi (United Arab Emirates)
> 
> 
> Georgia (not the one in the USA  )
> 
> 
> Turkey - not very exotic place (I see Turkish trucks on Polish highways at least once a month) but Turkish diplomatic licence plate (issued for Luxembourg embassy in Ankara) in winter Warsaw is not a daily sight
> 
> 
> I am not showing European or USA registered cars as they are too common. The reason for Europe is obvious and the reason for USA plates is that there are few milion Poles that come from or have their roots here and those people import their cars when they move back to Poland. The most interesting plate was Rhode Island car in Warsaw (cannot find the picture now) or special livery of USA plate like here:
> 
> 
> There are also some interesting licence plates from other exotic places on trucks that cross A4 or A2 motorway (main road from Russia to Western Europe) - Kazakhstan, Turkmenistan or Iran are common sight. I remember also 2 Japan-registered motorbikes in the center of Warsaw, but was unable to make a picture


Turkmenistan?? Are you sure its is not Kyrgyzstan?


----------



## rashrajqurr

There are nice car. car's name plate is showing.

picnic spots delhi


----------



## mkt

Switzerland in North Carolina, USA


----------



## Flavio1179

German provisional license plate, with yellow band painted red to make it look like an export plate. German export license plates have a letter after the numbers, plus in the closer picture you can see some yellow left around the expiry numbers, and some red paint on the license plate and on the car.
(Sorry, I don't know how to properly post pictures. Right click on the picture icon and "Open link in another page")


----------



## 037

^




























BTW, I find http://www.imagebam.com more user friendly.


----------



## keokiracer

There's nothing un-freindly about Flickr, you just have to know that you have to use the BBC-code.


----------



## Losbp

*Indonesia*

*KU*: New area code assigned for Kalimantan Utara province, formerly using KT (Kalimantan Timur) until Kalimantan Utara was formed in 2012.


----------



## arp2012

I updated my licence plates to "EU look". It is offical procedure.


----------



## dubart

Not enough UA stickers...


----------



## Slodi




----------



## C2C

Hey guys, I recently went on a trip to England and saw this car with a British-style plate but with a dash in the middle. I've never seen that on a British plate. The wheel was on the left side as well so I have no idea where this car is from. Any help?


----------



## 037

Norway get personalized plates.











http://www.newsinenglish.no/2017/06/14/personalized-plates-make-their-debut/

---

C2C, that dash looks thinner than rest of font.


----------



## Losbp

Motorcycle from Maharashtra, India in Indonesia


----------



## Vermont

OK, something special from Poland. Today I spotted 3 motorbikes from India (Mumbai) at A2 motorway, about 50km from Warsaw (going west):


----------



## C2C

Car from Dakar, Senegal spotted in Paris.
5,206 kilometers away!


----------



## 037

Serbian new test-plates adjusted to 52/11,3cm format. Note that regular test-plates have two-line format and 4 to 5 numerals.










*KG+26ПРОБА*

SRB - Serbia country code
KG - Kragujevac registration zone
КГ - KG
26 - registration number
ПРОБА - PROBA, TEST

Personally, this looks pretty far from good for me.


----------



## Corvinus

This is Israeli, is it a classic car plate? Encountered here:


----------



## mkt

USA - Pennsylvania, in Austria


----------



## Verso

Principality of Ongal :lol::









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Filerincpality_of_Ongal_-_designe_of_vehicles_registration_number.jpg


----------



## golosa

Chinese travellers in Tyumen, Russia


----------



## mkt

Various US states in Italy for a Pagani Rally

Florida:









Connecticut









Montana









Connecticut and Connecticut Personalized


----------



## xzmattzx

Guantanamo Bay US Naval Base, Cuba
Spotted near Richmond, Virginia

Do I win for rarest license plate ever seen?


----------



## moon993

France (Rhône) in Toronto, Canada

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzF6FhEOVGJMUVVmeUxrZ3FsNE0

South Korea in Prague, Czechia

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzF6FhEOVGJMd3JIY0pWdlAwT2s

China (Dalian) in Oslo, Norway

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzF6FhEOVGJMQkNtVmd2WFlaYkk


----------



## mkt

Saudi Arabia in Miami, FL (not my pic, but I did see this car on the road yesterday - I just couldn't get my camera out in time)


----------



## xzmattzx

France, seen in Quebec City


----------



## Penn's Woods

mkt said:


> Switzerland in North Carolina, USA


I saw a van with Canton of Zurich plates parked on the street in Philadelphia about five years ago. Wonder if it's the same one....


----------



## xzmattzx

Penn's Woods said:


> I saw a van with Canton of Zurich plates parked on the street in Philadelphia about five years ago. Wonder if it's the same one....


I saw a Switzerland on I-95 near Elkton around the same time, but I drove past it too quickly to get a picture. I wonder if I saw the same exact car as you? It was a gray VW van, I am almost certain.


----------



## Quilmeño89

Three different license plates:

Argentina 1995-2016 (Peugeot 306)
Argentina 2016 ->> (Renault Duster)
France (Alpine A110)


Source


----------



## 037

*No more W, Y, Š, Đ, Č, Ć or Ž in combination-part of newer Serbian plates.*

Since 1.8.2017. combinations with English letters except X and letters with diacritics will not be issued in Serbia. Owners of vehicles with combination which contains W, Y, Š, Đ, Č, Ć or Ž will have to change their plates, starting from 1.1.2019.

Serbian Latin letters will be used for two-letter marks of registration-zone as earlier, according to Vienna and Geneva agreements (KŠ, BĆ, ĐA...).

Letter X will be retain due to series of clumsy decisions, to keep TX as last part of combination for some taxis; also, letter Q - which weren't used - is not mentioned in new annex of rule.

Consequently, number of basic combinations per registration-zone dropped from 99,9 millions to 58,719 millions.


----------



## 037

https://abload.de/img/19059669_737456073093ldscu.jpg










One plate is *ČK#0000-OO* and other is *ČK#OOOO-00*.

Probably both are personalized (second one for sure), but it is not possible to see which is which, due to same shape of graphemes used for letter O and number 0.


.


----------



## mkt

France and UK in Miami


----------



## mkt

Florida City Government License Plates in Puerto Rico, utility trucks sent over to assist with rebuilding the power lines there.


----------



## mkt

New Hampshire in Puerto Rico

And not a pic, but you can see NJ police plates in Puerto Rico in this video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAmLea3R5tE


----------



## mkt

Massachusetts Police Plate in Puerto Rico


----------



## mkt

Florida City Government Plate in Puerto Rico


----------



## 037

2016 series of South Sudan number plates.


















Note similarity of font to Slovenian 1992-2004 and 2008-on one.


----------



## Maks33

For me, this font is quite similar to Albanian one.


----------



## mkt

Virginia Truck in Puerto Rico


----------



## mkt

Texas arriving in Puerto Rico


----------



## mkt

Arizona in the Turks and Caicos Islands


----------



## mkt

More Florida in PR.

Florida City Government Plate on left (yellow), regular plate in middle











Florida City Government plate


----------



## Balkanada

What better way to learn the modern history of Bosnia & Herzegovina than in this exhibition in Zvornik showing all the various license plates issued in that country since 1905?


----------



## mkt

Indiana truck in Puerto Rico


----------



## Corvinus

Liechtenstein is noted for being the last European country to issue black-background license plates. However, special vehicles' plates have different background colors, same way as in Switzerland. This one spotted in St. Gallen (CH):


----------



## xrtn2

New Brazilian plate


----------



## Slodi

Georgia


----------



## Slodi

xrtn2 said:


> New Brazilian plate


better explanation 
from 1 of september 2018 all new cars will receive new plates plus the process of replacing will start and until the end of the 2023 all cars must have new plates


https://g1.globo.com/carros/noticia...usar-padrao-do-mercosul-daqui-a-6-meses.ghtml


----------



## urbastar

Iran's licence plate :


----------



## Balkanada

For the first time in my life I just spotted a European license plate here in North America  taken in Toronto's Trinity-Bellwoods neighbourhood


----------



## Hatikvah1987

urbastar said:


> Iran's licence plate :


It is very interesting to see how is northern Middle East countries including Israel have more influce of Europe then south Middle East countries. Europlates in Iran, Turkey, Israel, Jordan, Syria, and Lebanon are also one of proofs.


----------



## abdul kadir1

nice


----------



## Quilmeño89

New Argentine license plates for pre-production vehicles and prototypes (like *this*):










Motorcycles version:











New Argentine license plates for trailers (like *this*):

*For current license plates:*










*For previous license plates:*











*Official source*
*More info*


----------



## Uppsala

Hatikvah1987 said:


> It is very interesting to see how is northern Middle East countries including Israel have more influce of Europe then south Middle East countries. Europlates in Iran, Turkey, Israel, Jordan, Syria, and Lebanon are also one of proofs.



I know Iran, Israel, Lebanon and Turkey have European style of the plates.

But Syria and Jordan? Maybe the plates in Jordan looks a little bit European. But Syria?


----------



## Losbp

I don't know if everyone did actually notice this, but since last year North Korean license plates changed their design closely resembles the Chinese blue license plate 



















Ruediger Frank


----------



## mkt

Puerto Rico in Bordeaux, France


----------



## Bori427

Any idea about those mkt?


----------



## Losbp

*Western Australia* plate spotted in Semarang, Indonesia


----------



## mkt

Bori427 said:


> Any idea about those mkt?


They belong to extremely wealthy Puerto Ricans who keep the cars stored at RUF in Germany for years at a time. There are several high end German cars owned by Puerto Rico residents stored there.


----------



## 037

Minor changes in Montenegrian number plates: red oval with coat of arms is slightly shifted up, and now below it there is hologram-map of Montenegro with individual control-number. 



















(NERAD. )


----------



## mkt

Colombia (Bogota) in Miami. The car was flown to Miami for major service by a wealthy Colombian.


----------



## RokasLT

*How historical cars plates looks in Lithuania*


----------



## RokasLT

*LITHUANIA*

*Diplomatic numbers*









*Army numbers*









*Taxi numbers*


----------



## RokasLT

edit


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Same situation is also in Romania. 

In Austria for example, you cannot physically get a duplicate license. If your current plates are damaged, you need to return them to the police, and they give you a replacement. If you plates are stolen or are missing, that combination is canceled and you get new plates with a new combination.


----------



## Corvinus

Spotted in Switzerland - what (probably British crown) territory's plate is this?


----------



## SRC_100

^^
The most probably Guernsey


----------



## Maks33

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> The most probably Guernsey


You are right. This license plate is from Guernsey: http://plaque.free.fr/eur/gbg/?path=./a1_PASS/


----------



## btrs

bogdymol said:


> ^^ Same situation is also in Romania.
> 
> In Austria for example, you cannot physically get a duplicate license. If your current plates are damaged, you need to return them to the police, and they give you a replacement. If you plates are stolen or are missing, that combination is canceled and you get new plates with a new combination.


Although not living there (but in the neighboring country where we also see these kinds of license plates), the Netherlands have an solution to this.
if a duplicate is issued, there will be an additional number in superscript stamped between the first and second part of the plate combination:
http://www.studiokoning.nl/Foto_3/Klein_cijfer_op_nummerbord.htm

In this case, the 3 means that this is the 3rd duplicate. Personally I've only encountered Dutch vehicles with 1 or 2.

So if a vehicle is encountered with the original or a lower duplicate plate versus the current one, law enforcement services will know it's stolen.


----------



## xrtn2

New brazilian plate


----------



## Corvinus

^^ "Colecionador" is issued for what kinds of vehicles? Classic cars that are only exceptionally used on the public road?

What is "especial" for? (In Germany, green letters signify exemption from motor vehicle tax. Typically for ambulance and many agricultural vehicles)

What about export and dealer plates?


----------



## xrtn2

Corvinus said:


> ^^ "Colecionador" is issued for what kinds of vehicles? Classic cars that are only exceptionally used on the public road?
> 
> What is "especial" for? (In Germany, green letters signify exemption from motor vehicle tax. Typically for ambulance and many agricultural vehicles)
> 
> What about export and dealer plates?


Color meaning 

*Particular: privately owned vehicles









Comercial: buses, taxis and trucks 









Oficial: official use (government-owned cars: police departments, fire departments, federal, state or city public services)









Colecionador: collector's items (vehicles older than 30 years in excellent state of conservation and in original state)

Especial: manufacturer plates for vehicles under testing

Diplomatico: diplomatic use *

Unfortunately the new plate lost city and state identification


----------



## ScraperDude

Quilmeño89 said:


> An Imgur post from today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


I live in Ohio. We have so many different versions of the standard plate issued on vehicles. Some on the road are from the 1990s design. The bicentennial plates in the format AA12BB issued around 2000 have not done too well. Most are rusted already. 
Ohio dropped the county name sticker for years and now for the 2019 renewals they are issuing county name stickers to apply to the plates again. The county number stickers are still issued as well as the county name stickers:nuts:


----------



## xzmattzx

ScraperDude said:


> I live in Ohio. We have so many different versions of the standard plate issued on vehicles. Some on the road are from the 1990s design. The bicentennial plates in the format AA12BB issued around 2000 have not done too well. Most are rusted already.
> Ohio dropped the county name sticker for years and now for the 2019 renewals they are issuing county name stickers to apply to the plates again. The county number stickers are still issued as well as the county name stickers:nuts:


Look closer at both plates. When you see it...


----------



## bogdymol

Yesterday I have seen this car driving near Munich in Germany. Does anybody know what kind of license plate is this?










I censured the last 2 letters because of google, but the format was the same.


----------



## Xoni01PR

bogdymol said:


> Yesterday I have seen this car driving near Munich in Germany. Does anybody know what kind of license plate is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I censured the last 2 letters because of google, but the format was the same.




These are Italian Dealer Plates in an unofficial German Style


----------



## ardhan

*Privately owned vehicle's license plate in East Java, Indonesia*

Using black plate with white ink








Every license plate is officially issued by the traffic police corps. Unofficial issuing of license plate is illegal

*P* indicates the region where the vehicle is registered

*5* indicates the type of the vehicle

*xx6* is random number

*G* indicates the city where the vehicle is registered

*L* is random letter

*05 • 24* indicates the expiration month of the license plate


----------



## Penn's Woods

xzmattzx said:


> I saw a Belgium a couple weeks ago near my house outside Wilmington, Delaware. This guy was driving down to the tip of South America! I'm not sure why he was heading north on a surface road towards Avondale, Pennsylvania then.


Maybe he was out of mushrooms. Or potato chips.


----------



## xzmattzx

Penn's Woods said:


> Maybe he was out of mushrooms. Or potato chips.


Your reply reminded me of this, and I saw the website on the back of the truck after looking at the pictures (epicureman.com). It turns out after he went to Philadelphia, he drove to Lancaster to see Amish people. I'm not sure why he went through Delaware; maybe he stuck with I-95 as much as possible?


----------



## ardhan

*Commercial vehicle's license plate in East Java, Indonesia*

using yellow plate with white ink








[Photo source]

*P* indicates the region where the vehicle is registered

*8* indicates the type of the vehicle

*231* is random number

*U* indicates that the vehicle is a commercial vehicle. Different province may have different designated letter for commercial vehicle

*G* indicates the city where the vehicle is registered

*01 • 24* indicates the expiration month of the license plate


----------



## Penn's Woods

xzmattzx said:


> Your reply reminded me of this, and I saw the website on the back of the truck after looking at the pictures (epicureman.com). It turns out after he went to Philadelphia, he drove to Lancaster to see Amish people. I'm not sure why he went through Delaware; maybe he stuck with I-95 as much as possible?




You know southern Chester County is the mushroom capital of the world, right? And there’s a big snack-food factory - is it Herr’s? - at US 1 and Pa. 272 if memory serves.


----------



## xzmattzx

Penn's Woods said:


> You know southern Chester County is the mushroom capital of the world, right? And there’s a big snack-food factory - is it Herr’s? - at US 1 and Pa. 272 if memory serves.


I know, and I know you were joking. I looked at his blog and he made a detour to see Amish people.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Seen in an outlet-mall parking lot in Limerick, Pennsylvania: Tlaxcala (Mexican state)


----------



## RMRM

Mexican States


Baja California

​









State of Mexico​









Sonora State​









Quintana Roo State​









Coahuila State​









Morelos State​


----------



## xzmattzx

I hope they look better in real life. That yellow stripe across the top looks tacky. What was ever wrong with the white one with the Statue of Liberty in the middle? Going to the faux-70s plate was a mistake in the first place. Most of these don't look like much of an improvement.


----------



## 037

Choosen design is #5:










------ ------

I would always prefer reducing of plate's size and use of clean purposeful design over style of, well, cheap screamin' circus. Plate is not there (or able, specially in this case) to make car beautiful in my book.


----------



## Penn's Woods

xzmattzx said:


> I hope they look better in real life. That yellow stripe across the top looks tacky. What was ever wrong with the white one with the Statue of Liberty in the middle? Going to the faux-70s plate was a mistake in the first place. Most of these don't look like much of an improvement.




Although when the Statue of Liberty plates came out, New Jerseyans, figuring it’s on our (I lived there at the time) side of the harbor, joked that we should put Niagara Falls on ours.

And I like the orange!


----------



## Penn's Woods

A map for reference. Taken from the Facebook page I F——— Love Maps.

https://www.reddit.com/r/MapPorn/comments/d51jr0/car_plates_in_europe/


----------



## Penn's Woods

037 said:


> Choosen design is #5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------ ------
> 
> 
> 
> I would always prefer reducing of plate's size and use of clean purposeful design over style of, well, cheap screamin' circus. Plate is not there (or able, specially in this case) to make car beautiful in my book.




I like the “Excelsior,” but would prefer a less heavy font for it.


----------



## mkt

New Puerto Rico license plate


----------



## Highway89

A beautiful Andorran license plate I spotted this morning. It's not unusual to see them in Spain.


----------



## pai nosso

*Portugal*




> *New car registrations approved. They'll be like this*
> 
> 
> The new license plates of the cars will consist of two groups of letters and another two-digit center. They start driving on the road later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend:
> -No Futuro »» ENG: "On the future";
> -Actualmente »» ENG: "Nowadays";
> -Desde Março de 1992 »» ENG: "Since March of 1992";
> -Até 29 de Fevereiro de 1992 »» ENG: "Till 29th of February of 1992".
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> According to data then made available by the Institute for Mobility and Transport (IMT) to the Lusa agency, there were still roughly 500,000 registrations remaining, to move to the new series, which is scheduled for the end of 2019.
> 
> 
> The new series will consist of two groups of two letters and a central group of two digits, keeping the separation between them by dashes: AA-01-AA.
> 
> 
> According to IMT, the new series allows to allocate about 28 million registrations.
> 
> 
> The Institute said at the time that the letters Y, K and W (which had not been used until now) would be used in the future following the Orthographic Agreement.
> 
> 
> Currently, the registration number of cars, motorcycles, tricycles, quadricycles and mopeds is made up of two groups of two digits and one group of two letters, separated by dashes.
> 
> 
> The first registration was registered on January 1, 1937 and until February 29, 1992 the model “AA-00-00” was used. From March 1, 1992 the “00-00-AA” model was used.
> 
> 
> (...)


Source: https://eco.sapo.pt/2019/09/19/novas-matriculas-dos-car-aprovadas-vao-ser-assim/


----------



## Quilmeño89

Chinese license plate in *Quilmes, Argentina*:





































Source


----------



## ok2

Opel Record with Bulgarian license plates traveling to India and back. The perfect car for this trip. 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LokmeZpgLOc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JVraU5AQyo


.


----------



## Losbp

Indonesia becomes yet another country that adopts FE-Schrift typeface for its license plates. Since August 2019 Indonesia has started producing new retroreflective plates but only for personalised plates. The new design was made so that license plates can be easily read by the newly installed electronic cameras.










https://otomotif.kompas.com/read/2019/09/02/063200615/polri-ubah-jenis-huruf-dan-angka-pada-plat-nomor-cantik?page=all


----------



## xzmattzx

Those Argentinian license plates are great. The white-on-black is excellent. It reminds me of the nameplates on the backs of Philadelphia Flyers jerseys.


----------



## keokiracer

Chinese plate at the Nürburgring in Germany. Not my picture.


----------



## Corvinus

keokiracer said:


> Chinese plate at the Nürburgring in Germany. Not my picture.


... and another (that won't race on a circuit) spotted on the Nordkapp platform parking (N) - my pictures:


----------



## Quilmeño89

Panamanian license plate in Buenos Aires City, Argentina:



carlite98 said:


>


----------



## Quilmeño89

New Paraguayan license plates:









Source









Source









Source


So only Venezuela would be missing to complete the list of Mercosur countries with the new unified license plate design:

*Argentina*









*Brazil*









*Paraguay*









*Uruguay*


----------



## Quilmeño89

Delete (duplicate)


----------



## 037

Since 16.1.2019. there's new, second standard format in Sweden: ABV 12G.










http://www.olavsplates.com/foto_s/s_fzj55t_close.jpg


----------



## GROBIN

End of October 2019: I was in Singapore and I saw a... British-registered truck in the queue to the Woodlands border checkpoint. Didn't have the time to photography it as I was in a public bus.

Yesterday, I saw a Singapore-registered Volvo XC90 in Vilnius, Lithuania. This is the second time in a year and a half I see a S'pore registered car in Lithuania, the first one was a Volvo S60 during the 1st half of 2018. What are they doing over here - I have no clue!...


----------



## Losbp

Somehow someone found a LHD BMW with German plate with Polish plate cover all the way in Semarang, Indonesia


----------



## rforman4075

That's awesome! ^ how random


----------



## rforman4075

<a href="https://ibb.co/MGwykRS"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/nndqMDm/IMG-20180910-135303.jpg" alt="IMG-20180910-135303" border="0" /></a>
Spotted this chinese car in Paris, and was super happy to get good photos of it in front of both the top two most iconic things in Paris.
The man said he drove all the way there in just 2 weeks, but does anyone know which part of china it comes from?


----------



## GROBIN

I've seen Chinese plates a couple of times both in Lithuania and in France. I have the feeling they come more and more often. I just can't understand why, if we go with our EU plates to China, we have to change them (same for Egypt).

Anyway, I found 2 pics from the 1st Singaporean car I've seen in Vilnius. The first one is from March 2019 at this location.









And the second in April 2018, at this location.









I will post the XC90 soon. I just have to get my phone back (it's being repaired after I smashed the screen  )


----------



## GROBIN

I promised to upload the XC90 from Singapore I saw in Vilnius at the beginning of November. I haven't seen this car since then. The pic was taken over here. This location has changed a bit, so perhaps Mapillary will show it better.









In the meantime, I saw a ... third (sic!) Singapore-registered car (a BMW 6-series) in Vilnius! ... 

















Man, is it really worth coming with a car from a country where they are by far the most expensive in the world to a country where they are amongst the cheapest in Europe? ... Anyway, you can even see the Autopass in-vehicle unit on the BMW's windshield









The pics of the BMW were taken very close to the Antakalnis cemetery, most exactly here.


----------



## bogdymol

I think this post fits here well:



Darhet said:


>


----------



## Hatikvah1987

Egypt, Sudan, and Somalia have american standards of plates, while rest of countries have Euro standard of plates.


----------



## dubart

Liberia and Nigeria too.


----------



## arklas

Egypt plates (320×170mm, later changed to 350×170mm) are larger than US (12"×6"). They were designed in Germany and are currently manufactured in Poland.


----------



## Quilmeño89

bogdymol said:


> I think this post fits here well:


How about this?










North America... :lol:

I have to confess that it was hard for me to put the Malvinas license plate there. :tongue3:

I think that Chilean license plate is the best (sober and elegant), but I prefer the Argentine one over the rest. Better size, serial format and less boring with that blue band.

The Guatemalan and the Honduran ones are copies of those of Mercosur.  They look good to me, but I don't like the size (same for Panama).

I also like USA plates, but they look ugly as hell in a car. I only like how they show something representative of their state, but I prefer European style.
I know that New York is going to change its plates from April 2020, but since there are no real photos, I put the current one.


----------



## Corvinus

To the European map, samples from the following jurisdictions could be added:
- Liechtenstein
- San Marino
- Kosovo
- Northern Ireland (their format is different from Great Britain's)
- Åland Islands (their format is different from Finnish and slightly resembles North American)
- Faroese Islands
- Mount Athos (GR)


----------



## 037

^ As said, it's complicated. Kosovo region, together with Metohija, uses various solutions:

— SRB plates, used mainly in northern areas, already represented through plates on map of Vojvodina, Šumadija, Raška and East Torlački region – so the map need to be fixed, and Serbia presented to the whole;

— temporarily "neutral" KS plates used on whole Kosovo and Metohija;

— RKS plates, used in Priština-administration and de facto terrorist-controlled areas (mainly outside northern areas);

— no plates at all, option in use on whole Kosovo and Metohija.


----------



## Quilmeño89

Look at this: a *Volkswagen* with the license plate *AD 000 LF*, from a car dealership called *Goldstein* (one of the most common Jewish surnames in Argentina).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115627096204828677








Source


----------



## pai nosso

*Portugal*




> * Diploma dictating the disappearance of the yellow license bar has already been published *
> 
> 
> Signs no longer have yellow bar with month and year. Mention "generates misinterpretation by the traffic enforcement authorities of other Member States of the European Union".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new license plate series will have a new letter and number format and will lose the yellow bar, indicating the month and year of registration of the vehicles.
> 
> 
> The purpose of the change, promulgated by the President last week and published, this Tuesday, in Diário da República, is harmonization with the other European countries.
> 
> 
> *The yellow bar, indicating the month and year, "generates misinterpretations by the traffic enforcement authorities of other Member States of the European Union" as "several countries use this solution not to indicate the date of first registration of the vehicle, but to enter the expiration date of the registration ", reads the diploma.*:lol:
> 
> 
> The designs of the number plates of mopeds and motorcycles will also be harmonized "with those of other vehicles as regards the inclusion of the Member State identification label".
> 
> 
> The new model becomes mandatory “for all registrations awarded from the date the current series of registration numbers is exhausted”.
> 
> 
> Current cards can be “in use without replacement”, however owners can upgrade them if they wish.


Source: https://sol.sapo.pt/article/682994/...-barra-yellow-das-matriculas-ja-foi-published [in portuguese]


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Syrian License Plates - From areas outside of the government control

License plates of Rojava, aka Autonomous Rejion of Northern and Eastern Syria

Their shapes and fonts vary slightly from the standard version, however the general format is the same, 6 Digit numbers in Arabic and Latin Letters 
Previously the code adjacent to SYR was "RK", "Rojavaye Kurdestane", ie Western Kurdistan. However the newer code is "BS", Bakure Suriye", ie Northern Syria, 

The change in code im guessing did happen in order to promote inclusivity in light of the YPG capturing and incorporating many non-kurd areas.

Unlike standard Syrian License plates that are based on provinces, these plates are based on seemingly major cities of the region. I would've guessed based on the "kantons", but "TRB" aka Qahtaniya is not a kanton










































Turkish Occupied Northern Syria

The format is 5 digits, but similar to Rojava and the standard plates, it's in Arabic and Latin Alphabets. Also unlike those of Rojava, the plates do have provincial designations. But! like Rojava, they're also indicating the major towns of the region, here in the place of the "SYR / سورية" writing

These plates use Turkish instead of Enlgish, specifically "HALEP"


----------



## innovaquantum

Indonesia now released the number plates for electric vehicles. There will be a blue band on the expiration date bar.










✓ White on Black: Private Vehicles, Rental Vehicles, Online Transportation Vehicles and Private Goods vehicles

✓ Black on Yellow: Commercial Vehicles, Taxis and all Public Buses

✓ White on Red: Government Vehicles, Firetrucks and most Ambulances

✓ Black on White: Diplomatic Corps and Consular Corps

✓ Black on Green: Free Trade Zone Vehicles

In addition, drivers asking for a vanity number now use plates with German Font.


----------



## volodaaaa

Slovakia has introduced green license plates designated for purely electric cars. I have seen similar ones in Hungary; maybe it is a European thing.


----------



## xzmattzx

^^ Just one post above, Indonesia introduced electric vehicle plates.

There are electric vehicle plates in many states and provinces in the US and Canada.


----------



## arklas

Starting this year, Poland has them too. The background is light green, same as Hungary, but totally different than in Norway’s commercial plates or Dutch dealer plates.


----------



## Corvinus

^^ Thus the green background for electric cars looks more a Visegrád-4 than (all-)European thing. 

Norway has the prefix/"area code" *EL* for electric vehicles; Germany has the suffix *E* (comparably to suffix *H* for classic cars); neither country uses green background.
Confusingly, there can be green in Norwegian or German plates, too, but it's unrelated to electric propulsion: commercial plates (green backgrund - N) or tax-exempt registration (green letters, white background - D).



NFZANMNIM said:


> Syrian License Plates - From areas outside of the government control
> [...]
> Turkish Occupied Northern Syria
> [...]
> These plates use Turkish instead of English, specifically "HALEP"


Not only the plates, it seems ... the right car has Turkish "Polis" instead of "Police" above the Arabic script.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

The Canadian province of Ontario introduced a new colour scheme for its license plates this year. The format of 4 Letters - 3 Numbers has not changed, and it's a continuation of the previous colour scheme.

according to some, it has issues with light reflection at nights


----------



## xzmattzx

NFZANMNIM said:


> The Canadian province of Ontario introduced a new colour scheme for its license plates this year. The format of 4 Letters - 3 Numbers has not changed, and it's a continuation of the previous colour scheme.
> 
> according to some, it has issues with light reflection at nights


The only issue, as far as drivers are concerned, is that it reflects too much at night, making it easy to get a ticket from a red light camera. 

I don't like the new plate. I always liked their old plates. They were a classic design that were timeless. Great in the 1980s and great today!


----------



## innovaquantum

volodaaaa said:


> Slovakia has introduced green license plates designated for purely electric cars. I have seen similar ones in Hungary; maybe it is a European thing.


Wouldn't it caused confusion with another Green Plate in Slovakia? Because a Darker Green is in use for Agriculture Vehicles such as tractors.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

xzmattzx said:


> The only issue, as far as drivers are concerned, is that it reflects too much at night, making it easy to get a ticket from a red light camera.
> 
> I don't like the new plate. I always liked their old plates. They were a classic design that were timeless. Great in the 1980s and great today!


I agree, the previous one was simple and iconic, what a license plate needs to be basically.

The ONE good thing about this new one is the replacement of the crown with the trillium flower and the crown being moved to a corner that'll most likely be covered by frames anyways hehe


----------



## NFZANMNIM

no idea if anyone's ever made a thing like this before, but here you all go,

A LICENSE PLATE MAP OF ASIA

many places missing, I'll add them and complete this later










_Outdated_


----------



## isaidso

xzmattzx said:


> The only issue, as far as drivers are concerned, is that it reflects too much at night, making it easy to get a ticket from a red light camera.
> 
> I don't like the new plate. I always liked their old plates. They were a classic design that were timeless. Great in the 1980s and great today!


I never much liked the old plate. It couldn't have been duller if it tried. Ontario always seems to go for the most stripped down, boring look possible for practically everything. Although these new ones have issues at least it's a departure from that.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Spotted on Interstate 95 in Baltimore, U.S.A., in October. Never shared here (I did in Highways & Autobahns) because I was still figuring out how to share photos, and the quality’s not very good. It’s from Spain if you can’t read it.


----------



## xzmattzx

Penn's Woods said:


> Spotted on Interstate 95 in Baltimore, U.S.A., in October. Never shared here (I did in Highways & Autobahns) because I was still figuring out how to share photos, and the quality’s not very good. It’s from Spain if you can’t read it.
> 
> View attachment 31722


Nice! I've seen a Switzerland on I-95 in Maryland a little south/west of Elkton. I've also seen a Belgium, Great Britain, Ireland, Germany, and several American Armed Forces in Germany plates (including an oval one that I wish I took a picture of, because it is apparently the White Whale of license plates) in this area.

A few years ago, there was an Argentina plate spotted on I-95 in Delaware here. It made the news because the people were driving to Philadelphia to see the Pope and they broke down. The locals came to their rescue!


----------



## xzmattzx

isaidso said:


> I never much liked the old plate. It couldn't have been duller if it tried. Ontario always seems to go for the most stripped down, boring look possible for practically everything. Although these new ones have issues at least it's a departure from that.


I definitely disagree. Canada definitely has a lot of timeless provincial license plates; bad ones seem to be the exception. Besides Ontario, the ones for Nova Scotia, Quebec, Saskatchewan, Alberta, and British Columbia are all classics. Some of those I personally like more than others, but those all are good designs. Newfoundland and Manitoba also have modern classics. The only bad one might be New Brunswick, really.

There's some states with timeless classics as well, but they are harder to find. I would argue that Delaware has timeless classics; I think our license plates have basically gone unchanged since the 1940s. (There are sadly talks of changing our plates, pretty much doing what Ontario did and "negativing" the old plates; like blue-on-white now becoming white-on-blue, Delaware has considered switching to gold-on-blue.) Going a little less back into the past, Maryland's plates were classics (until they were changed a few years ago), and Massachusetts are nice right now. Virginia has a great standard plate and several good specialty plates that follow their standard style. Outside of the northeast, California has great plates, among a couple other states. In contrast, New York ditched their classic plates with the Statue of Liberty on it (and this coming from someone with personal ties to the westernmost part of the state) and they can't figure out what they're doing, and Pennsylvania has tacky plates that look like they were designed in Microsoft Paint.


----------



## Maks33

NFZANMNIM said:


> A LICENSE PLATE MAP OF ASIA
> many places missing, I'll add them and complete this later


You should draw a separate map of the Middle East to place samples of the UAE license place for each emirate. Samples of the UAE plates can be generated here: http://platesmania.com/ae/informer?&lang=en
Separate maps of the USA, Canada and Mexico should have been drawn too, in order to place samples of plates for each US/Mexican state and province/territory of Canada.


----------



## NFZANMNIM

Maks33 said:


> You should draw a separate map of the Middle East to place samples of the UAE license place for each emirate. Samples of the UAE plates can be generated here: http://platesmania.com/ae/informer?&lang=en
> Separate maps of the USA, Canada and Mexico should have been drawn too, in order to place samples of plates for each US/Mexican state and province/territory of Canada.


Beautiful thank you. I have been adding the rest of asia on the map since I posted that. I'll add the Emirates too
and later on a middle east closeup.. it's way too clustered now


----------



## NFZANMNIM

NFZANMNIM said:


> no idea if anyone's ever made a thing like this before, but here you all go,
> 
> A LICENSE PLATE MAP OF ASIA
> 
> many places missing, I'll add them and complete this later



Here's the license plate map, finished up. Reallyyyy clustered but okay lol








_Outdated_


----------



## isaidso

xzmattzx said:


> I definitely disagree. Canada definitely has a lot of timeless provincial license plates; bad ones seem to be the exception. Besides Ontario, the ones for Nova Scotia, Quebec, Saskatchewan, Alberta, and British Columbia are all classics. Some of those I personally like more than others, but those all are good designs. Newfoundland and Manitoba also have modern classics. The only bad one might be New Brunswick, really.
> 
> There's some states with timeless classics as well, but they are harder to find. I would argue that Delaware has timeless classics; I think our license plates have basically gone unchanged since the 1940s. (There are sadly talks of changing our plates, pretty much doing what Ontario did and "negativing" the old plates; like blue-on-white now becoming white-on-blue, Delaware has considered switching to gold-on-blue.) Going a little less back into the past, Maryland's plates were classics (until they were changed a few years ago), and Massachusetts are nice right now. Virginia has a great standard plate and several good specialty plates that follow their standard style. Outside of the northeast, California has great plates, among a couple other states. In contrast, New York ditched their classic plates with the Statue of Liberty on it (and this coming from someone with personal ties to the westernmost part of the state) and they can't figure out what they're doing, and Pennsylvania has tacky plates that look like they were designed in Microsoft Paint.


I guess I prefer a lot more colour than you do. That said, my favourite Canadian plate is the one in Quebec. I also like the old black and yellow Ontario plate.


----------



## arklas

NFZANMNIM said:


> Here's the license plate map, finished up. Reallyyyy clustered but okay lol
> https://i.imgur.com/fWCcZV3.png


The Philippine plate sample is out of date. Not long ago they changed the design from Belgian font to narrow FE-Schrift (German font) on a plain white background without any other text.

https://ecosportdiyseries.com/2018/11/10/installing-license-plates-in-an-ecosport/


----------



## NFZANMNIM

arklas said:


> The Philippine plate sample is out of date. Not long ago they changed the design from Belgian font to narrow FE-Schrift (German font) on a plain white background without any other text.
> 
> https://ecosportdiyseries.com/2018/11/10/installing-license-plates-in-an-ecosport/


omg thank you for the update

here's the plan updated with that tweek


----------



## NFZANMNIM

time to discuss Jordanian license plate

I will soon also cover Iraqi and Lebanese plates as well, as im making the graphics for their license plates.

General format

N - ##### 

(The "#####" section can have 1 digit,2 digits, ... up to 5 digits)

Special plates
Red Country strip, white text
Government: GOV in the box above the word "Jordan", N=1, 4, 5
Parliament: PAR in the box above the word "Jordan", N=2, 3
Aqaba Free zone: AQABA in the box above the word "Jordan", N=6










Diplomatic
Yellow Country strip, black text
"CD" above the word "Jordan"
N = 7









Temporary

Yellow Country strip, black text
"موقت" (muwaqat, meaning temporary) above the word "Jordan"
N = 8











White Country strip, black text

Private cars
N = 10 - 35

Crew cab truck
N = 38-39

Light goods truck
N = 41-41

Tractor 
N = 44

Motorcycle
N = 46









Green Country strip, white text

Taxi
N = 50

Small bus
N = 56

coach bus
N=58

Heavy goods truck
N=60










Rental cars
Green Country strip, Yellow text
N = 70











Trailer
Yellow Country strip, black text
TRL in the box above the word "Jordan"
N = 71

Usually... the trailer plate is installed at the back of trailers right next to a HGV license plate


----------



## NFZANMNIM

West asia northern africa map

I did have several interesting findings
1. I found out that abu dhabi now requires the front licesne plate to be with the new look while the back plate would be the old looking with the red rectangle to the left

2. The 4 northern provinces of Iraq, in the Kurdish autonomous region, they still, to this date, use the old-school pre 2001 format plate. whereas the rest of the country uses a new format 

3. afghan plates have a whole different size, not matching either US or EU plates, it's 420 x 175 mm 

4. for the plates of rebel/turkish/etc controlled areas i found various conflicting formats and colours, so i decided to eliminate it from this map, especially since these regions are basically run by jihadist warlords and not a centralized administration


----------



## mkt

Spotted today: Andorra in Miami, FL, USA

... sorry guys, the owner of the car contacted me and asked me to delete the pictures.


----------



## xzmattzx

^^ Wow, that's a rare one indeed! Any European plate in the US is extremely rare, but for such a small county, that's akin to seeing a unicorn!


----------



## xzmattzx

For those of you not aware, here in Delaware there is an obsession with low-digit license plates. All of our plates are numerical, because less than a million people live here. Having a plate with just 5 numbers is pretty cool. Having a plate with just 4 numbers is rare. Having a plate with just 3 numbers is quite special. Having a plate with just 2 numbers is like winning the lottery. And, having a plate with just 1 digit is like being royalty.

Earlier this week, I saw a car with "4" on it. 1 is reserved for the governor, 2 is reserved for the lieutenant governor, and 3 is reserved for the secretary of state. So, this 4 plate is literally the lowest-digit plate that anyone in the state can own.

Considering that "9" sold for $675,000 US back in 2008, "4" would probably fetch well over $1 million if it went for sale.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I wasn't aware of the low digit obsession, but Delaware have my favourite plates in the world I think


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I prefer the old plates by far but I understand why they got rid of the yellow band due to the issues people were having abroad.


----------



## rforman4075

DanielFigFoz said:


> I prefer the old plates by far but I understand why they got rid of the yellow band due to the issues people were having abroad.


Out of curiosity, what issues were they having abroad?


----------



## innovaquantum

rforman4075 said:


> Out of curiosity, what issues were they having abroad?


According to the wikipedia, the previous Portugal Number Plate carry a yellow ribbon on the right which indicates "when" it was registered. However, some foreign countries mistook the yellow ribbon as an expiration date.


----------



## Corvinus

^^ ... probably given the fact that Germany issues exactly that: short-validity plates (a few days) with the expiration date in the yellow band.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Belgium will start using 2-AAA-000 plates in late November to early December. The pool of 1-AAA-000 plates has been depleted. 
On top of that you can still buy nearly any combination of letters/numbers for €1000 each.


----------



## Balkanada

Spotted in Oakville, ON. My first time seeing a Mexican plate (Estado de México) outside of Mexico


----------



## Penn's Woods

I saw several of the new New Yorks today (in New Jersey and Philadelphia). I really prefer the orange ones. They stand out.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Here’s a development:









Totally rad! Legislators want to bring back 1980s blue license plates.


Two state legislators want to bring back New Jersey's blue license plates that were popular when the Go-Go's were played on car radios - if drivers are willing to buy them.




www.nj.com


----------



## Penn's Woods

Here’s a development:









Totally rad! Legislators want to bring back 1980s blue license plates.


Two state legislators want to bring back New Jersey's blue license plates that were popular when the Go-Go's were played on car radios - if drivers are willing to buy them.




www.nj.com





Duplicate. Delete.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Penn's Woods said:


> Here’s a development:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally rad! Legislators want to bring back 1980s blue license plates.
> 
> 
> Two state legislators want to bring back New Jersey's blue license plates that were popular when the Go-Go's were played on car radios - if drivers are willing to buy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nj.com


Better illustration:









This Classic New Jersey License Plate Could Make A Comeback


A pair of New Jersey lawmakers want to bring back the state's blue license plates of the 1980s




wobm.com


----------



## Penn's Woods

Penn's Woods said:


> Here’s a development:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally rad! Legislators want to bring back 1980s blue license plates.
> 
> 
> Two state legislators want to bring back New Jersey's blue license plates that were popular when the Go-Go's were played on car radios - if drivers are willing to buy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nj.com


The article also mentions the black Californias. Saw one a few months ago and thought it was really that old.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Now what, pray tell, does “Fleet 110” on the bottom of an Indiana plate mean?


----------



## rforman4075

I don't suppose anyone has any theories of what is happening here? What appears to be a a Luxembourg registration on this moped delivery vehicle. What's weird is that it was spotted in Lyon, France and is branded up with a French registered businesses signage. the owner could have simply relocated themselves to Lyon to start work? but its quite far and wouldn't be a fun journey to make on a little moped and if they are now a resident in France with a job, I imagine they would be obliged to re-register their vehicle with French plates no? Also, aren't 4 digit plates quite valuable in Luxembourg?


----------



## Penn's Woods

rforman4075 said:


> View attachment 984390
> 
> 
> I don't suppose anyone has any theories of what is happening here? What appears to be a a Luxembourg registration on this moped delivery vehicle. What's weird is that it was spotted in Lyon, France and is branded up with a French registered businesses signage. the owner could have simply relocated themselves to Lyon to start work? but its quite far and wouldn't be a fun journey to make on a little moped and if they are now a resident in France with a job, I imagine they would be obliged to re-register their vehicle with French plates no? Also, aren't 4 digit plates quite valuable in Luxembourg?


Maybe they moved to France but transported the moped in the moving van.

I suppose they have a certain amount of time to re-register the vehicle.

By the way, I heard an item on French radio (Europe 1), early this morning French time, about license plates; plates of the old DD-NN-LLLL format (where DD was the département number) are no longer valid, you can’t have unofficial logos - only the real logo of the region that the département whose number is shown is in - and something about changing départements that I didn’t catch all of.


----------



## rom1hod

rforman4075 said:


> View attachment 984390
> 
> 
> I don't suppose anyone has any theories of what is happening here? What appears to be a a Luxembourg registration on this moped delivery vehicle. What's weird is that it was spotted in Lyon, France and is branded up with a French registered businesses signage. the owner could have simply relocated themselves to Lyon to start work? but its quite far and wouldn't be a fun journey to make on a little moped and if they are now a resident in France with a job, I imagine they would be obliged to re-register their vehicle with French plates no? Also, aren't 4 digit plates quite valuable in Luxembourg?


The explanation is simple, they are fake Luxembourg license plates produced by companies with little scruppulity.
These mopeds are therefore not registered anywhere ...
But since nobody cares and the police have other things to do...
Fake plates, no insurance ...


----------



## Verso

I've just seen a car from Bali, Indonesia (DK) in Ljubljana, Slovenia. :nuts: It said "05.05" at the bottom, which means the plate expired in May 2005.


----------



## urbastar

NFZANMNIM said:


> omg thank you for the update
> 
> here's the plan updated with that tweek


Nice job! 
The Iranian plate could better with latin letters/numbers imo (with the German plate font for example)


----------



## jcampomanes212

Hello. A new member to the forum here . Yesterday I spotted a Lincoln Town Car with US-Style plates near Madrid. The background of the plate was blue ( although I know from the picture looks black, it was actually blue), and the font doesn't look familiar to me for a US plate. Does anyone know what kind of plate this is? Sorry for the bad picture quality, it was the best I could get.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^It looks similar to UK number plates font.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

If this plate would be black, it would be a Gibraltar plate. But since it is blue, then... probably still a Gib plate, but not made according to the standards (I guess that Gibraltar plates are owner-provided, just like mainland UK plates)


----------



## urbastar

Iran new international plate :


----------



## Corvinus

Liechtensteiner bicycle rack plate - red background instead of standard issue black


----------



## bogdymol

Looks pretty much identical with the Austrian one.


----------



## bogdymol

Today I was in Playa Blanca on Lanzarote island in Canary Islands, where I saw a car registered in Romania, Dambovita county. 

There are 3800 km as the crow flies between the registration place and where I spotted it, and it involves at least one long ferry. 

The car was a Tesla, so interesting choice of car+itinerary.


----------



## zsimi80

zsimi80 said:


> New license plates will be introduced in Hungary too, on 1.7.2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hivatalos: lecserélik a rendszámokat Magyarországon, ilyenek lesznek az újak
> 
> 
> Megjelent a rendelet, teljes reform jön.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.origo.hu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special letters:
> 
> 
> BA - penitentiary authorities
> CD - diplomats
> HA - armed forces
> MA - ambulance
> NA - tax authority
> OT - oldtimer vehicles
> RA - police
> TX - taxis
> 
> (Thanks to nbcee)



A year later...











Source: Legújabb rendszámok


----------



## zsimi80

I heard, Slovakia will drop district codes of license plates from next year. Is there any new informations?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^They will start from AA 001AA (this same format as now). If the number was given earlier, it`ll be skipped, for example BA **** series


----------



## volodaaaa

zsimi80 said:


> I heard, Slovakia will drop district codes of license plates from next year. Is there any new informations?


From the 1st of March 2023 for the time being.


----------



## eucitizen

zsimi80 said:


> I heard, Slovakia will drop district codes of license plates from next year. Is there any new informations?


Orignally from this March, but they claimed they need more time in updating the software, as the plates will be possible to keep forever and move to other cars, or the car will keep the plate till the end of its life.


----------



## Corvinus

zsimi80 said:


> I heard, Slovakia will drop district codes of license plates from next year. Is there any new informations?


Dropping area coding appears to be a slow but steady general trend, then?
First came Spain, then France (they have the département number in the euroband, but it is not mandatorily that of the registrant's, if I got it right). Recently, Moldova changed to an area-independent format. Meanwhile, Germany "eased" on the area coding by allowing relocating vehicle owners to keep the vehicle's previous plate - before, it had to be changed to the new _Zulassungskreis_ (unless moving within one).

Is there a jurisdiction having recently moved the other way - from area-independent to a coded format -, or planning to do so?


----------



## licenseplateman

Corvinus said:


> Dropping area coding appears to be a slow but steady general trend, then?
> First came Spain, then France (they have the département number in the euroband, but it is not mandatorily that of the registrant's, if I got it right). Recently, Moldova changed to an area-independent format. Meanwhile, Germany "eased" on the area coding by allowing relocating vehicle owners to keep the vehicle's previous plate - before, it had to be changed to the new _Zulassungskreis_ (unless moving within one).
> 
> Is there a jurisdiction having recently moved the other way - from area-independent to a coded format -, or planning to do so?


Wasn't Hungary planning that a few years ago? I suppose they scrapped that plan?

Norway is similar to France nowadays. You can have your car registered anywhere in the country. A lot of cars registered far up north but the owners live in Oslo for example.


----------



## Corvinus

Western Australia registration spotted in Western Ireland earlier this year


----------



## wifon

Few days ago I've spotted Uzbekistan in Poland :


----------



## Losbp

Indonesia finally switched its license plate colors for ordinary vehicles from black to white. The black and license plate codes dates back all the way to the Dutch East Indies 





































Vanity plates also switched to white and use FE-Schrift typeface. An additional blue band was placed in the bottom side for electric vehicles

View attachment 3330457


----------



## Corvinus

urbastar said:


> Iran new international plate :


... spotted on German A8 motorway:

















Iran-registered semi trucks can be spotted in many parts of Europe, but passenger cars are very rare.

Is there any (area or other) coding in the registration?


----------



## urbastar

Corvinus said:


> ... spotted on German A8 motorway:
> View attachment 3631424
> 
> View attachment 3631425
> 
> 
> Iran-registered semi trucks can be spotted in many parts of Europe, but passenger cars are very rare.
> 
> Is there any (area or other) coding in the registration?


Nice discovery! First time I see passenger car too. 
These plates have no mention of area, contrary to Iran domestic plates


----------



## xzmattzx

France and Switzerland plates parked next to each other in Fort Erie, Ontario, Canada.

The Swiss plate in the distance is from the Vaud canton (includes city of Lausanne).

The French plate in closer up is from the Gironde department (includes the city of Bordeaux).


----------



## rforman4075

Losbp said:


> Indonesia finally switched its license plate colors for ordinary vehicles from black to white. The black and license plate codes dates back all the way to the Dutch East Indies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanity plates also switched to white and use FE-Schrift typeface. An additional blue band was placed in the bottom side for electric vehicles
> 
> View attachment 3330457


That is a shame! I loved the black plates, always wished black was still legal here in the UK


----------



## Adrian.02

Question: Does Greece still cover the old international code for North Macedonia(MK) with blue tape?
I am asking this because, while in Greece, I saw two such examples, but I am not sure if this is currently a common practice of the greek border officers, since I noticed some MK-plates cars without any sticker covering the country code.


----------



## xzmattzx

I saw this license plate in Cody, Wyoming, on Friday while leaving Yellowstone National Park. I thought it was an Australian state's plate based on the shape, but didn't see a real match. Does anyone know what this is?


----------

